# [3615Mavie] : Chroniques de geeks (tome 3)

## geekounet

Troisième tome des Chroniques de geeks ! (qui fait suite au second).

Pour rappel, on peut parler ici de presque tout ce qu'on veut, plus ou moins off, un peu de troll mais pas trop quand même, et en particulier de ce qui ne mérite pas un topic dédié.  :Smile: 

À vos claviers !Last edited by geekounet on Thu Jan 14, 2010 8:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Dismantr

Cool ! Un nouveau tome -> n'empèche un jour, il faudra éditer une collection  :Smile: 

Sinon, les perles des chroniques de geeks, c'est aussi une idée  :Mr. Green:  !

----------

## ghoti

Houuu ! Vraiment petit : tout ça pour noyer les Bonnes Quotes de BashFR !  :Mr. Green:   :Laughing: 

----------

## titoucha

C'est vrai que se nouveau fil tombe au bon moment   :Laughing: 

----------

## truc

Bah c'etait soit je faisais cette remarque, soit j'etais banni. La pression du modal, vous savez...

bref, j'ai choisi de poster...  :Wink: 

----------

## Dismantr

les langues se délient !

----------

## kwenspc

Pour ceux que ça interesserait j'ai releasé la version 0.2.2 de syndgen (je vais pas ouvrir un post pour ça non?). Y a juste une page man ajouté en fait.

J'ai tout un tas d'idée pour améliorer (je devrait bientôt commencer à les implémenter d'ailleurs). Si vous avez vous aussi des idées, balancez. Si vous voulez contribuer c'est encore mieux. (syndgen a un tas d'utilisateurs, si si au moins 5  :Laughing: )

----------

## xaviermiller

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Pour ceux que ça interesserait j'ai releasé la version 0.2.2 de syndgen (je vais pas ouvrir un post pour ça non?). Y a juste une page man ajouté en fait.
> 
> J'ai tout un tas d'idée pour améliorer (je devrait bientôt commencer à les implémenter d'ailleurs). Si vous avez vous aussi des idées, balancez. Si vous voulez contribuer c'est encore mieux. (syndgen a un tas d'utilisateurs, si si au moins 5 )

 

Hmm, je vais y jeter un oeil : ce sera bien utile pour mon nouveal Acer Aspire One 100  :Wink: 

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

j'ai une petite question: ça vaut le coup d'utiliser le flag "custom-cxxflags" ??

Petit rappel: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Gentoo kazuya # euse -i custom-cxxflags
> 
> global use flags (searching: custom-cxxflags)
> ...

 

C'est le genre de flag utilisé dans qt-*-4.5* ? 

Car étant donné que c'est marqué "unsuppported" je ne suis pas trop "chaud chaud" pour rencontrer des ennuis, donc je voulais savoir ce que ça apporte à activer un tel flag ?

----------

## guilc

C'est un flag anti-ricers.

Si tu n'as pas d'options à la noix dans ton make.conf, ça ne change rien : les cflags safe sont conservés pour la plupart (ça fonctionne en liste blanche : tout est interdit sauf une liste définie).

Si on suit les dépendances d'eclass, on voit que les flags conservés sont définis dans flag-o-matic.eclass :

```
    if [[ -z ${ALLOWED_FLAGS} ]] ; then

        export ALLOWED_FLAGS="-pipe"

        export ALLOWED_FLAGS="${ALLOWED_FLAGS} -O -O0 -O1 -O2 -mcpu -march -mtune"

        export ALLOWED_FLAGS="${ALLOWED_FLAGS} -fstack-protector -fstack-protector-all"

        export ALLOWED_FLAGS="${ALLOWED_FLAGS} -fbounds-checking -fno-strict-overflow"

        export ALLOWED_FLAGS="${ALLOWED_FLAGS} -fno-PIE -fno-pie -fno-unit-at-a-time"

        export ALLOWED_FLAGS="${ALLOWED_FLAGS} -g -g[0-9] -ggdb -ggdb[0-9] -gstabs -gstabs+"

        export ALLOWED_FLAGS="${ALLOWED_FLAGS} -fno-ident"

        export ALLOWED_FLAGS="${ALLOWED_FLAGS} -W* -w"

    fi

    # allow a bunch of flags that negate features / control ABI

    ALLOWED_FLAGS="${ALLOWED_FLAGS} -fno-stack-protector -fno-stack-protector-all \

        -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-bounds-checking -fstrict-overflow"

    ALLOWED_FLAGS="${ALLOWED_FLAGS} -mregparm -mno-app-regs -mapp-regs \

        -mno-mmx -mno-sse -mno-sse2 -mno-sse3 -mno-3dnow \

        -mips1 -mips2 -mips3 -mips4 -mips32 -mips64 -mips16 \

        -msoft-float -mno-soft-float -mhard-float -mno-hard-float -mfpu \

        -mieee -mieee-with-inexact -mschedule \

        -mtls-direct-seg-refs -mno-tls-direct-seg-refs \

        -mflat -mno-flat -mno-faster-structs -mfaster-structs \

        -m32 -m64 -mabi -mlittle-endian -mbig-endian -EL -EB -fPIC \

        -mlive-g0 -mcmodel -mstack-bias -mno-stack-bias \

        -msecure-plt -m*-toc -D* -U*"

```

La conclusion s'impose : avec des cflags normaux, ça change rien  :Smile: 

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

Ok merci Guilc   :Smile:  ,

Comme je n'utilise pas de cxxflags sorties des sentiers battus, ni du fin fond de la caverne, je n'ai pas activé ce "custom-cxxflags" ^^

----------

## kwenspc

Allez hop dans la lignée: chenvr-0.7

Aucune nouvelle fonctionnalité ajoutée, aucune modifiée (juste un peu de retouche de la syntaxe de certaines choses sans plus)

Mais: y a une page de man maintenant!

----------

## Gaby

J'ai une ptite question sur la licence GPL, je me permet de la poser ici vu que c'est sans lien avec Gentoo :

Je dois utiliser, dans le cadre de mon boulot, un logiciel de retouche d'image. Ma société n'a rien d'utilisable mis à part paint et j'envisage donc d'utiliser gimp qui ira très bien pour mon utilisation. Sauf que je vais l'utiliser dans un cadre professionnel et je me pose quelque question sur les implications de la licence GPL.

Le travail réalisé sera revendu, puis-je utiliser Gimp pour le faire ou la licence GPL m'empeche de revendre sa "production" ?

L'image final doit elle être sous GPL elle aussi ?

Il me semble que la GPL protège le code et non sa production mais je ne trouve pas de texte clair sur ce point.

Gaby

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

utiliser un logiciel GPL n'impose pas que le résultat soit GPL.

Sinon, tout programme compilé avec GCC devrait être GPL  :Wink: 

----------

## geekounet

Et de toute façon la GPL n'empêche pas de vendre, du moment que tu donnes les sources. Mais là de toute façon t'es pas obligé de faire du GPL non.  :Smile: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *Gaby wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Le travail réalisé sera revendu, puis-je utiliser Gimp pour le faire ou la licence GPL m'empeche de revendre sa "production" ?
> 
> 

 

Oui tu peux utiliser gimp et non la GPL ne t'empèche en aucun cas de revendre la production.

 *Gaby wrote:*   

> 
> 
> L'image final doit elle être sous GPL elle aussi ?
> 
> 

 

Non, heureusement sinon ça limiterait vachement la pénétration de gimp ou autre sur le marché  :Neutral:  . D'ailleurs la GPL ne s'applique pas à ce genre de produit. (Il y a pour ça des licences spécifiques)

----------

## Gaby

Ok vous confirmez donc ce que j'en pensais. Ca me rassure, faire du paint sur du A0 c'est pas le pied ^^

Merci à vous

----------

## kwenspc

Rapido,

pour ceux que la robotique et l'IA appliquée à la robotique interesse, je viens de poster un ebuild pour pyrobot ici:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=260383

J'ai pas totalement testé pour amd64 (j'ai fait un patch rapido, au moins pour que ça compile) mais ça a l'air de passer. 

Le code est plus tellement maintenu mais ça tourne encore bien, et qui sait: si y a des utilisateurs ça motivera ptet les devs.  :Wink: 

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

et les robots ont les obtient comment ?

ça doit être bien plus cher que les légos mindstorm à 300€, j'aurais bien fait mumuse avec...

----------

## kwenspc

 *NEOxAKIRA wrote:*   

> et les robots ont les obtient comment ?
> 
> ça doit être bien plus cher que les légos mindstorm à 300€, j'aurais bien fait mumuse avec...

 

Bah t'es pas obligé d'en acheter un. C'est un framework de prototypage, donc tu peux tout faire en simulation.

Après, si tu veux passer à la phase "réel" ^^ soit t'en achètes un qui est déjà pré-supporté, soit tu t'en fais un from scratch (amha c'est plus interessant, plus formateur). Y aucune limite, mis à part le fait que c'est pas du tout RT-compliant (mais pour du prototypage on s'en fout).

Par exemple c'est le genre de framework qui peut interesser ceux qui font la coupe de robotique etc...

Le but de pyrobot c'est de t'offrir un tas de modules pré-faits (notamment pour l'IA, le traiment d'image, l'interpretation des données venant des senseurs etc...) comme ça t'as pas à les coder toi même (et c'est beaucoup de taf)

----------

## Magic Banana

J'ai une bonne et une mauvaise nouvelle pour-laquelle-on-ne-devrait-pas-s'inquiéter.

* La bonne nouvelle c'est que Nokia prévoit que Symbian (le système d'exploitation qui équipe la majorité des téléphones portables) sera entirement sous licence publique Eclipse (une licence libre) d'ici 2010. La fondation construite autour du développement de système d'exploitation est déjà assurée de son succès.

* La mauvaise nouvelle pour-laquelle-on-ne-devrait-pas-s'inquiéter c'est que Micro$oft fait jouer ses brevets contre TomTom notamment vis-à-vis de l'utilisation du système de fichiers le plus basique du monde : FAT. L'ennui c'est que FAT est utilisé dans énormément de matériels tirant parti d'un noyau Linux. Cependant, nos journalistes préférés de Groklaw et de ConsortiumInfo.org ne sont pas inquiets (cliquez sur les deux liens précédents pour les détails).

----------

## Oupsman

 *http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/FAT32 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Le système de noms de fichiers longs (255 caractères au lieu des 11[1] disponibles auparavant) spécifique à FAT32 est, selon Microsoft, breveté. En conséquence, pendant les vingt années suivant le dépôt du brevet, il est illégal de pouvoir utiliser des noms longs sur un système FAT32 (écrire des noms longs sur une partition FAT32 depuis un système Linux, par exemple) sans payer de droits à Microsoft. Cette annonce effectuée par l'éditeur fin 2005 a obligé ou incité certains implémenteurs de Linux à réécrire une partie de leurs systèmes pour les brider de façon à ne pas permettre l'écriture de noms longs. Cependant, les brevets logiciels, très contestés par les défenseurs des libertés et du logiciel libre, ne s'appliquent pas en Europe.
> 
> 

 

Donc on peut utiliser de la FAT32 sur un système embarqué à base de Linux si on n'écrit pas de noms longs. Ca ouvre néanmoins des perspectives intéressantes non  :Question: 

Par ailleurs, Tomtom étant une société néerlandaise, la portée d'une éventuelle interdiction de commercialisation est tout de suite moins importante  :Smile: 

----------

## geekounet

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

>  *http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/FAT32 wrote:*   
> 
> Le système de noms de fichiers longs (255 caractères au lieu des 11[1] disponibles auparavant) spécifique à FAT32 est, selon Microsoft, breveté. En conséquence, pendant les vingt années suivant le dépôt du brevet, il est illégal de pouvoir utiliser des noms longs sur un système FAT32 (écrire des noms longs sur une partition FAT32 depuis un système Linux, par exemple) sans payer de droits à Microsoft. Cette annonce effectuée par l'éditeur fin 2005 a obligé ou incité certains implémenteurs de Linux à réécrire une partie de leurs systèmes pour les brider de façon à ne pas permettre l'écriture de noms longs. Cependant, les brevets logiciels, très contestés par les défenseurs des libertés et du logiciel libre, ne s'appliquent pas en Europe.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Ha ouais cool, donc tu trouves intéressant que je pourrais pas mettre des noms compréhensibles pour la musique sur mon balladeur ? Surtout que foobar.flac ça passe pas en 8.3...

----------

## Oupsman

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Ha ouais cool, donc tu trouves intéressant que je pourrais pas mettre des noms compréhensibles pour la musique sur mon balladeur ? Surtout que foobar.flac ça passe pas en 8.3...

 

Relis ce que j'ai marqué, manifestement, tu n'as pas compris ... sauf si tu enregistres de la musique directement sur ton baladeur.

----------

## Temet

Sur mon D2, j'ai été très surpris de voir les caractères cabalisti... euh islandais de "Sigur ros" être lus et les tags bien affichés.

----------

## geekounet

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*   Ha ouais cool, donc tu trouves intéressant que je pourrais pas mettre des noms compréhensibles pour la musique sur mon balladeur ? Surtout que foobar.flac ça passe pas en 8.3... 
> 
> Relis ce que j'ai marqué, manifestement, tu n'as pas compris ... sauf si tu enregistres de la musique directement sur ton baladeur.

 

Ha oui en effet. Bah de toute façon mon balladeur enregistre oui, donc ça me concerne quand même.  :Wink:  Et puis quand je pourrais me payer mon Cowon A3 (qui tourne sous Linux, source fournies avec et tout), je pourrais enregistrer direct en Flac avec aussi, et ça me concernera encore plus.  :Smile: 

@Temet: moi mon Meizu affiche super bien le chinois  :Very Happy:  (et pas étonnant vu que c'est un produit purement chinois  :Razz: )

----------

## Oupsman

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *Oupsman wrote:*    *geekounet wrote:*   Ha ouais cool, donc tu trouves intéressant que je pourrais pas mettre des noms compréhensibles pour la musique sur mon balladeur ? Surtout que foobar.flac ça passe pas en 8.3... 
> 
> Relis ce que j'ai marqué, manifestement, tu n'as pas compris ... sauf si tu enregistres de la musique directement sur ton baladeur. 
> 
> Ha oui en effet. Bah de toute façon mon balladeur enregistre oui, donc ça me concerne quand même.  Et puis quand je pourrais me payer mon Cowon A3 (qui tourne sous Linux, source fournies avec et tout), je pourrais enregistrer direct en Flac avec aussi, et ça me concernera encore plus. 
> ...

 

Certes mais quand il enregistre, est-ce qu'il te donne le choix du nom du fichier ? Ou est-ce qu'il choisit le nom tout seul comme un grand ?

----------

## geekounet

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*    *Oupsman wrote:*    *geekounet wrote:*   Ha ouais cool, donc tu trouves intéressant que je pourrais pas mettre des noms compréhensibles pour la musique sur mon balladeur ? Surtout que foobar.flac ça passe pas en 8.3... 
> 
> Relis ce que j'ai marqué, manifestement, tu n'as pas compris ... sauf si tu enregistres de la musique directement sur ton baladeur. 
> 
> Ha oui en effet. Bah de toute façon mon balladeur enregistre oui, donc ça me concerne quand même.  Et puis quand je pourrais me payer mon Cowon A3 (qui tourne sous Linux, source fournies avec et tout), je pourrais enregistrer direct en Flac avec aussi, et ça me concernera encore plus. 
> ...

 

Nan il met un nom tout seul, par contre ce nom est composé de la date et de l'heure précise de l'enregistrement, donc ça tient quand même pas sur un format 8.3.  :Smile: 

----------

## ppg

hello depuis l'aéroport de budapest   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Toujours à propos du procès que Micro$oft a intenté à TomTom notamment à propos de l'utilisation de FAT (protégé par plusieurs brevets), Eben Moglen (professeur de droit à la Columbia Law School et directeur du Software Freedom Law Center), Jeremy Allison (un des responsables du développement de Samba), Jim Zemlin (directeur de la Fondation Linux) et Bruce Perens (ancien leader du projet Debian et co-fondateur de l'Open Source Initiative) parlent d'une seule voix : la menace est réelle et le logiciel doit se défendre activement !

----------

## xaviermiller

ouais, mais pour ça, il faudrait que le lobbying du logiciel libre soit plus puissant que les grosses machines concurrentes...  :Confused: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Il y a une nouvelle distribution GNU/Linux qui pointe le bout de son nez. Elle est africaine, basée sur Slackware mais opte pour un système de ports à la FreeBSD (ou la Gentoo), une optimisation pour une utilisation Bureau et se veut 100% libre. Manifestement une petite communauté s'est déjà créé autour de ce projet. Intéressant vous ne trouvez pas ? Elle s'appelle Kongoni (car, pour le moment, seul KDE4 est dsponible comme bureau par défaut) et vous pouvez lire un entretien de son créateur.

----------

## xaviermiller

En fait j'ai jamais compris les "distributions sur base de ..." (Ubuntu y compris). On mélange tout, on diffuse les énergies au lieu de participer au projet principal...

----------

## Magic Banana

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> En fait j'ai jamais compris les "distributions sur base de ..." (Ubuntu y compris). On mélange tout, on diffuse les énergies au lieu de participer au projet principal...

 

Si on veut pas subir les choix, discutables, de Patrick J. Volkerding (pas de résolution de dépendances, pas de Gnome, pas de 64 bits, des blobs privateurs dans le noyau, etc.) ou/et que l'on souhaite se concentrer sur une utilisation particulière (e.g., choix de compilation pour une utilisation Bureau), pourquoi ne pas profiter de la base (saine) Slackware et en dévier ?

----------

## titoucha

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> En fait j'ai jamais compris les "distributions sur base de ..." (Ubuntu y compris). On mélange tout, on diffuse les énergies au lieu de participer au projet principal...

 

+1, c'est vraiment une grosse perte d'énergie et une grosse faiblesse du libre en général, mais en même temps c'est aussi une force, il en a pour tous les goûts.

----------

## xaviermiller

oui, c'est un choix, mais à la fin, l'utilisateur de base est noyé devant la pléthore des distributions, qui au final, se résument à quelques familles : Debian, Slack, Gentoo, Arch, ...

Et à force d'installer des trucs, on arrive de toutes façons, quelle que soit la distribution, au même résultat. La seule grosse différence est le gestionnaire de paquets et la stabilité (ou non) lors de mises à jour.

----------

## ppg

C'est justement le gestionnaire de paquets qui fait la grosse différence ; ensuite les outils spéfiques à la distribution (genre drakeconf, yast...).

En tout cas, je suis curieux de voir Kongoni en action   :Wink:  Je testerai peut être avec qemu quand j'aurais le temps.

Pendant qu'on parle des distributions jeunes, peut être que celle ci peut vous intéresser :

Saevia, elle encore en développement, mais possède un bon tutoriel en français.

----------

## dapsaille

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> oui, c'est un choix, mais à la fin, l'utilisateur de base est noyé devant la pléthore des distributions, qui au final, se résument à quelques familles : Debian, Slack, Gentoo, Arch, ...
> 
> Et à force d'installer des trucs, on arrive de toutes façons, quelle que soit la distribution, au même résultat. La seule grosse différence est le gestionnaire de paquets et la stabilité (ou non) lors de mises à jour.

 

 Et les dépendances non mais ^^

----------

## mornik

 *titoucha wrote:*   

>  *XavierMiller wrote:*   En fait j'ai jamais compris les "distributions sur base de ..." (Ubuntu y compris). On mélange tout, on diffuse les énergies au lieu de participer au projet principal... 
> 
> +1, c'est vraiment une grosse perte d'énergie et une grosse faiblesse du libre en général, mais en même temps c'est aussi une force, il en a pour tous les goûts.

 

En même temps,aujourd'hui, avec les meta-paquets on peut "facilement" eviter les distributions du genre ubuntu qui n'apporte pas grand chose (au sens la base est une debian sur laquelle on on impose un certains nombre de paquet pour faire un desktop cohérant et choisi par les développeurs du projet).

Mon propos n'est pas totalement vrai car le noyau n'est pas patché de la même façon. Mais je trouve que c'est plus une piste à suivre que de créer une énième distrib.

Pourquoi pas un meta-paquet kde ou xfce, sous gentoo, qui installerai l'environnement ainsi qu'une liste d'application choisi  :Very Happy: 

----------

## geekounet

Bon bah pour les septiques, un dual screen entre 2 écrans de résolution différentes (1280x800 sur 13" et 1920x1200 sur 24" dans mon cas) avec une CG Intel (965GM pour la mienne), c'est parfaitement possible et ça fonctionne nickel sans poser de question.  :Smile: 

Suffit juste d'un truc du genre dans le xorg.conf pour définir la taille maxi qu'aura l'ensemble des écrans (on peut mettre très grand, ça gène pas, mais ça doit consommer un peu plus de ram je pense) :

```
Section "Screen"

  Identifier    "LFP"

  Device        "i965GM"

  Monitor       "WXGA"

  SubSection "Display"

    Depth 24

    Virtual 3200 2000

  EndSubSection

EndSection

```

Et lancer un petit :

```
% xrandr --output LVDS --auto  --preferred --left-of TMDS-1 --output TMDS-1 --auto
```

(ou LVDS est l'écran de mon laptop et TMDS-1 est ma sortie HDMI vers l'autre écran)

(oui je fais pas en conf statique, avec un laptop pas tout le temps branché c'est pas pratique)

Et bien sur utiliser un WM qui gère bien le multiscreen par xrandr 1.2, genre awesome (le mien  :Razz: ), xmonad, E16, E17 et peut-être d'autres (et non pas par xinerama, donc KDE c'est mort (déjà testé avant), Gnome pas sur non plus).

Et voilà ! Ça fonctionne trop bien !  :Very Happy:  (wallpapers venant de notre cher yuk vous aurez remarqué  :Razz: )

Donc raison de plus pour prendre une CG Intel  :Smile: 

Et je suis heureux avec mon écran LG 24" tout neuf  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ppg

XFCE fonctionne plutôt bien avec mes deux écrans 22" et 17", awesome j'aime bien mais la conf en lua   :Embarassed: 

Par contre gnome j'ai jamais réussi à avoir 1 fond sur chaque écran   :Sad: 

----------

## geekounet

Ouais pour XFCE je savais pas trop, mais il me semblait bien qu'il savait gérer.  :Smile: 

----------

## geekounet

Une bonne nouvelle : Qemu fonctionne enfin sans GCC3  :Wink: 

----------

## kopp

Pour revenir sur cette histoire de xrandr avec les cartes intel, sur une 945GM (je crois), avec Gnome et il y a déjà quelques temps (au moins un an je dirais) je pouvais utiliser la méthode proposée par geekounet avec les leftof et l'écran virtuel, avec deux écrans (1440x900 et 1280x1024), sauf qu'il y avait une zone existante pour gnome qui n'était pas affichée car pas dans les dimensions de l'écran

genre, sur l'écran 1440x900 mais au delà de 900... je sais pas où ça en est maintenant...

----------

## Magic Banana

Une bonne et une mauvaise nouvelle :

La bonne : Dell vient d'être condamné à 50k€ pour non affichage du détail matériel/logiciels.

La mauvaise : il semblerait que le cas Micro$oft/TomTom soit plus sérieux que prévu. Micro$oft forcerait TomTom à enfreindre la GPL et , si cela se sait, à renoncer à la distribution du noyau Linux tout entier (d'où les accords précédents clamés par Micro$oft mais qui se font derrière des non-disclosure agreements).

----------

## Magic Banana

Libre en Fête 2009 : ça commence dès demain !

----------

## nico_calais

vmware esx server qui a besoin d'une machine windows pour fonctionner...si ça c'est pas une VDM...  :Confused: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *nico_calais wrote:*   

> vmware esx server qui a besoin d'une machine windows pour fonctionner...si ça c'est pas une VDM... 

 

Obligé de bosser avec? 

Ça reste un manque côté Linux, j'espère pas mal du côté de Red-Hat et KVM. Ça serait cool qu'ils fournissent le même genre d'outil.

----------

## nico_calais

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *nico_calais wrote:*   vmware esx server qui a besoin d'une machine windows pour fonctionner...si ça c'est pas une VDM...  
> 
> Obligé de bosser avec? 
> 
> Ça reste un manque côté Linux, j'espère pas mal du côté de Red-Hat et KVM. Ça serait cool qu'ils fournissent le même genre d'outil.

 

Oui, je vais être obligé de bosser. Le pire, c'est que le esx server est un nux...

----------

## El_Goretto

 *nico_calais wrote:*   

> Oui, je vais être obligé de bosser. Le pire, c'est que le esx server est un nux...

 

Bwaaah, quand je gérais des ESX 3.5, toute l'admin centralisée "Virtual Center" (+client lourd) étaient dans une VM (pas ESX, hein  :Very Happy: ). Et mon poste à moi en nunux (connexion RDP sur la VM pour accéder au client), tout allait bien... Et je te dis pas le bonheur d'avoir toute l'admin (donc la VM) restaurable ailleurs en 2 temps 3 mouvements si VMware (ou windows, ou MS sqlserver, ou etc... ^^) décide de partir en cahouette.

----------

## kwenspc

Certes mais faut quand même utiliser windows  :Mr. Green: 

Faire tourner une VM windows sous KVM pour pouvoir administrer VMware ESX quelle ironie ^^

----------

## Magic Banana

Le commissaire européen Mc Creevy propose d'étendre la durée du droit d'auteur (droits patrimonieux) à 95 ans. Rappelons qu'en France, la durée légale est de 70 ans (plus les guerres, plus...) après la mort de l'artiste principal, que l'immense majorité des œuvres ne sont plus disponibles 2-3 ans après leur sortie et que des gens comme Richard Stallman (et moi-même  :Razz:  ) pensent qu'une durée de dix ans serait largement suffisante, aiderait à la réutilisation dans d'autres œuvres. et à la promotion même de nouveaux artistes (puisqu'une maison d'édition, une maison de disque, un producteur ou que sais-je encore ne pourra plus se reposer sur quelques stars pendant des décénies). L'ONG Sound Copyright appelle les parlementaires à refuser ce texte. Décidément les lobbies de l'industrie culturelle sont très actifs en ce moment...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## _Seth_

Une petite perle entendue sur la chaîne parlementaire et que l'on peut lire sur le site de l'assemblée :

 *Christine Albanel wrote:*   

> S’agissant de la Wi-Fi, le projet de loi vise à développer tous les logiciels de sécurisation. Nombre d’entre eux sont gratuits. Lorsque vous achetez le « pack » Microsoft, Word, Excell ou PowerPoint, l’un d’entre eux est fourni automatiquement. Même chose pour le « pack » OpenOffice. Les éditeurs de logiciels libres fournissent également des pare-feu gratuits.

 

Est ce que toi aussi tu as un pack OpenOffice installé et récent pour protéger tes connexions par la WiFi  :Question: 

----------

## titoucha

A ce niveau ce n'est plus de l'incompétence c'est de la bêtise à l'état pur.

PS: rappelle moi elle est quoi cette personne.   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Bapt

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Ça reste un manque côté Linux, j'espère pas mal du côté de Red-Hat et KVM. Ça serait cool qu'ils fournissent le même genre d'outil.

 

Bof il faut juste connaitre les bons outils, au taf j'ai un cluster proxmox (appliance opensource debian +kvm+openvz) qui me permet de tout administrer depuis une simple interface web unifiée, et c'est extrêment souple franchement quand je vois les admin bosse avec vmware, je les pleind, et je n'échangerait pas mon proxmox contre du vmware ou autre.

http://pve.proxmox.com

----------

## kwenspc

 *Bapt wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bof il faut juste connaitre les bons outils, au taf j'ai un cluster proxmox 

 

Sympa! Encore un outil qui mériterait d'être nettement plus connu!   :Surprised: 

(clustering, live migration... que du bon tout ça!)

----------

## nico_calais

 *Bapt wrote:*   

>  *kwenspc wrote:*   Ça reste un manque côté Linux, j'espère pas mal du côté de Red-Hat et KVM. Ça serait cool qu'ils fournissent le même genre d'outil. 
> 
> Bof il faut juste connaitre les bons outils, au taf j'ai un cluster proxmox (appliance opensource debian +kvm+openvz) qui me permet de tout administrer depuis une simple interface web unifiée, et c'est extrêment souple franchement quand je vois les admin bosse avec vmware, je les pleind, et je n'échangerait pas mon proxmox contre du vmware ou autre.
> 
> http://pve.proxmox.com

 

J'suis en train d'essayer là pour un serveur qui pourra virtualiser 3 ou 4 machines protocolaires. Il partitionne comme un goret le proxmox ^^ . Mais sinon, l'install tranquille et administration web comme je les aime.

----------

## truc

Dans la rubrique, [j'fais ma pub, car j'en suis globalement très satisfait], je vais vous toucher quelques mots du dernier script greasemonkey tout public, que j'ai fait:

long-select-helper

Il est générique, et peux donc être utilisé à peu près partout, mais (et si vous ne connaissez pas encore, je fais d'une pierre deux coups), j'en ai surtout ressenti le besoin sur des ces deux sites:

http://www.kelbillet.com

http://www.trocdesprems.com/

qui permettent de rechercher des billets SNCF pas trop cher (revente entre utilisateurs) - c'est vraiment très pratique quand on n'a plus la maudite carte 12-25 (et donc qu'on a plus de 27ans - 1 jour)

Bref, si vous essayez ces pages vous verrez très vite que c'est une galère pas possible pour selectionner la ville de départ&d'arrivée. 

En installant ce script, vous pourrez commencer à taper le nom (ou une partie du nom) de la ville qui vous interesse, et le nombre de choix de ville se verra diminuer, jusqu'à selectionner exactement la ville que vous voulez, si ce que vous avez tapez est assez précis pour en faire un identifiant unique... 

Bref, trève de blabla, le comportement est, à mon avis, assez intuitif.

N'hésitez pas à me dire si vous découvrez quelque chose qui se comporte anormalement. 

plus plus

EDIT: J'm'en servais jamais, car je n'avais jamais vu, mais ça peut également servir sur notre bien aimé forum, en bas pour passer d'une section à l'autre sans avoir à revenir à la page principale, yeah... bon ok, j'en fait trop...

----------

## Temet

[je vais passer pour un con]J'ai rien compris! C'est un script qui s'installe ou? Comment? Compatible avec quel navigateur?[/je passe pour un con]

----------

## kwenspc

 *Temet wrote:*   

> [je vais passer pour un con]J'ai rien compris! C'est un script qui s'installe ou? Comment? Compatible avec quel navigateur?[/je passe pour un con]

 

[moi aussi rien pigé]T'es pas tout seul  :Neutral: [/moi aussi rien pigé]

----------

## truc

 *Temet wrote:*   

> [je vais passer pour un con]J'ai rien compris! C'est un script qui s'installe ou? Comment? Compatible avec quel navigateur?[/je passe pour un con]

 

arf, désolé, c'est vrai que j'aurai pu préciser. Un script greasemonkey, c'est en fait un script javascript, greasemonkey est un add-on pour firefox (du coup, si j'me souviens bien,c'est pas pour toi, aux dernières nouvelles t'étais pro-konqueror machin), une fois cet add-on installé, il te suffit de cliquer sur le bouton 'install' sur le lien  donné plus haut.

EDIT: Bon ok, j'en rajoute un peu plus, greasemonkey, c'est un add-on, qui te permet par la suite de modifier le comportement/contenu des sites web. Ce que vous voulez comme vous voulez. Et comme, tout le monde ne connait pas forcément javascript, il y a une base de scripts sur http://www.userscripts.org (à l'instar du site http://www.userstyles.org et de l'addon stylish)

Puis si vous trouvez ça marrant, vous installerez en plus l'addon greasefire, qui vous informera par une icone dans la barre de status de firefox, si des scripts existent pour la page que vous êtes en train de visualiser, avec en prime tout un tas d'autres possibilités.

Nan, franchement c'est vraiment très pratique.

----------

## truc

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *Temet wrote:*   [je vais passer pour un con]J'ai rien compris! C'est un script qui s'installe ou? Comment? Compatible avec quel navigateur?[/je passe pour un con] 
> 
> [moi aussi rien pigé]T'es pas tout seul [/moi aussi rien pigé]

 

bah, au moins, ton balisage est correct, toi  :Wink: 

----------

## geekounet

Hm perso, je clic-clic sur le sélecteur (ça ouvre et ferme) (ou alors j'y viens avec le tab), du coup il est sélectionné, et en tapant les premières lettres ça me renvoie la bonne entrée, sans bricoles.  :Razz: 

----------

## truc

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Hm perso, je clic-clic sur le sélecteur (ça ouvre et ferme) (ou alors j'y viens avec le tab), du coup il est sélectionné, et en tapant les premières lettres ça me renvoie la bonne entrée, sans bricoles. 

 

erreur, ça ne marche qu'avec la première lettre, fait le test avec les villes, et ça va vite te gaver... Biensûr, si tu en n'as besoin que tous les 36 du mois, tu peux faire l'effort, mais plus souvent c'est vite pénible...

D'autant plus que là tu peux même taper une partie du nom, même si ça n'est pas le début.

Anyway, je n'oblige personne...

----------

## Temet

 *truc wrote:*   

>  *kwenspc wrote:*    *Temet wrote:*   [je vais passer pour un con]J'ai rien compris! C'est un script qui s'installe ou? Comment? Compatible avec quel navigateur?[/je passe pour un con] 
> 
> [moi aussi rien pigé]T'es pas tout seul [/moi aussi rien pigé] 
> 
> bah, au moins, ton balisage est correct, toi 

 

Mon balisage était fait on purpose  :Laughing: 

Première balise : je dévoile l'intrigue

Dernière balise : je conclus

 :Mr. Green: 

PS : je suis de moins en moins pro konqueror vu que je dois lancer firebouze pour de plus en plus de sites  :Crying or Very sad: 

Au taf, sous doze, j'ai testé Chrome, t'ain ce qu'il est véloce ce con  :Shocked:  Mais pas convaincu...

J'ai tenté Opera mais mon webmail passe pas avec  :Confused: 

Bref, je ne trouve pas un seul navigateur valable  :Shocked:  ... ça craint...

----------

## ppg

 *Temet wrote:*   

>  *truc wrote:*    *kwenspc wrote:*    *Temet wrote:*   [je vais passer pour un con]J'ai rien compris! C'est un script qui s'installe ou? Comment? Compatible avec quel navigateur?[/je passe pour un con] 
> 
> [moi aussi rien pigé]T'es pas tout seul [/moi aussi rien pigé] 
> 
> bah, au moins, ton balisage est correct, toi  
> ...

 

links -g   :Razz: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *Temet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bref, je ne trouve pas un seul navigateur valable  ... ça craint...

 

mais si  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Temet wrote:*   

> PS : je suis de moins en moins pro konqueror vu que je dois lancer firebouze pour de plus en plus de sites 
> 
> Au taf, sous doze, j'ai testé Chrome, t'ain ce qu'il est véloce ce con  Mais pas convaincu...
> 
> J'ai tenté Opera mais mon webmail passe pas avec 
> ...

 

Et Epiphany ? Je n'utilise que ça. Bon, c'est sûr, sur KDE tu devrais charger un bon nombre de bibliothèques juste pour le navigateur. Avec Gnome, au contraire, il ajoute très peu d'utilisation mémoire et démarre donc vite.

Epiphany est simplissime, n'a que très peu d'extension disponibles mais je le trouve très bien. Il faut juste comprendre comment ajouter un moteur de recherche (un signet avec un %s pour la chaîne de caratère de la recherche) et il a tout ce que je demande, notamment une grande vélocité d'utilisation une fois les quelques raccourcis clavier maîtrisé. À ce sujet, avec Firefox, est-il possible, sans aller chercher la souris d'effectuer une recherche sur un des moteurs qui n'est pas celui qui est actuellement sélectionné ?

----------

## geekounet

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> À ce sujet, avec Firefox, est-il possible, sans aller chercher la souris d'effectuer une recherche sur un des moteurs qui n'est pas celui qui est actuellement sélectionné ?

 

Ctrl-k pour aller sur le champ de recherche et alt-haut/bas pour sélectionnner le moteur. Ou alors mieux : utiliser vimperator  :Wink: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Merci pour l'info geekounet !  :Smile: 

----------

## truc

Rien de très important, mais, ça fait parti des choses qui me font plaisir dans l'opensource... les mecs se lachent un peu plus... Ci dessous, une partie de la sortie de ps auxf:

 *Quote:*   

> root     14578  0.0  0.0   1684   484 pts/2    S+   09:20   0:00              |                   \_ [sys-devel/binutils-2.19.1-r1] sandbox "/usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh" compile
> 
> root     14579  0.0  0.1   5856  2740 pts/2    S+   09:20   0:00              |                       \_ /bin/bash /usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh compile
> 
> root     14617  0.0  0.1   6224  2936 pts/2    S+   09:20   0:00              |                           \_ /bin/bash /usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh compile
> ...

 

 :Wink: 

----------

## yoyo

Au sujet de la vélocité et de FireFox, je suggère la lecture d'un fil sur le forum Tips&Tricks : [TIP] Firefox and tmpfs: a surprising improvement. En gros et si j'ai bien saisi l'astuce, le principe est de charger le cache et la bdd du profil mozilla dans un fichier tmpfs pour limiter au maximum les accès disques lors du lancement et du surf ...

Enlight a fait des tests peu concluants apparemment mais j'aurai bien aimé avoir des retours supplémentaires (et je pense que je vais tenter le truc également).

Enjoy !

----------

## truc

Moi j'utilise cet astuce depuis un moment. J'avoue ne pas avoir non plus constaté de grandes améliorations. J'me rappelle toutefois qu'au début, j'avais effectivement l'impression que firefox était plus rapide au lancement, et pour certaines opérations, naviguer dans plein d'onglets, etc.. Rien de spéctaculaire cependant.

Je continue pourtant à avoir mon .profile sur tmpfs, vu tous les accès disque que firefox fait, ça ne peut qu'être bénéfique...  :Smile: 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Ben moi j'ai un vieux toshiba portégé r100 et dessus j'utilise un LXDE avec comme naviguateur kazehakase.

Et bien franchement, ça rox   :Wink: 

----------

## truc

Iopiop,

J'sais pas si il y en a qui ont vu, mais il y a le Linux Mag de ce mois ci qui est très interessant (c'est un hors série):

Tous ceux qui crachent sur iptables et son manque de souplesse, sa syntaxe trop lourde, etc... devraient bientôt être plutôt satisfait du travail de MacHardy sur nftables(bon, ok pas tout de suite non plus...)

J'ai trouvé ça sur le net http://nfws.inl.fr/?p=56 pour ceux qui n'ont pas acheté le magasine.

Kewl  :Smile: 

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

http://www.fubiz.net/2009/03/17/microsoft-sustainability/

La vidéo laisse rêveur... (même si c'est du flash)

----------

## titoucha

Très impressionnant reste à savoir si ce n'est qu'une vue de l'esprit ou pas !

----------

## kwenspc

Du vaporware tous ça... 

Ça fait des années que m$ n'est plus vraiment un moteur d'innovation. Ce qu'on voit dans la vidéos là, on l'a déjà vu dans tout un tas de film, séries, anime.. de là à se demander où m$ a eu ces si "brillantes" idées y a qu'un pas  :Laughing: 

Puis c'est bien jolie les interfaces eye-candy à outrance mais faut-il encore que ça ajoute réellement à la productivité. Imaginez qu'on mette trois plombe à ouvrir un fichier parce qu'il faut avoir droit au zoulis fading, vers un espèce d'arbre qui se déssine tranquillement etc etc... Je vous dis pas les jets de pc/devices mobiles qui va y avoir dans les bureaux ^^'

[(pas si) mauvaise langue]Si en plus comme sous Vista il faut sortir la bécanne qui tue pour avoir droit à tous ces effets aussi inutile que flashy on est pas sortis... [/(pas si) mauvaise langue]

----------

## titoucha

Mais si vista c'est zoli   :Laughing: 

----------

## nico_calais

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Mais si vista c'est zoli  

 

C'est rare de voir des merdes qui puent autant et qui sont zolies à la fois   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## titoucha

Tout est dans l'emballage    :Mr. Green: 

----------

## yoyo

Bon, je poste ça ici parce que je n'ai pas envie d'ouvrir un fil juste pour ça ...

Quelqu'un sait pourquoi KDE-4.2(.1) met tant de temps à passer stable ?

Parce que là je trouve que ça commence à faire long ... surtout en comparaison du temps de passage en stable de la dernière version de gnome. [mode Troll]Bon c'est vrai qu'une update de gnome consiste souvent en un nouveau module pour nautilus (ou epiphany) et un nouveau thème d'icones mais bon, quand même !   :Twisted Evil:  [/mode Troll].

J'ai un peu farfouillé sur le bugzilla et sur les changelogs de packages.gentoo.org et il semblerait que ça soit du a un "hard link" (inclus dans l'eclass de kde4) vers xorg-1.5 ... J'ai bon ou pas ? Et si c'est le cas, quel(s) bug(s) bloque(nt) le passage de xorg-1.5 en stable ? Parce que la version 1.6 vient de paraitre et que la version stable de Gentoo est encore la 1.3 ...

Je ne dis pas qu'il faut absolument être up-to-date au risque de casser les machines en production mais je me demande ce qui peut bloquer aussi longtemps un paquet (et s'il y aurait moyen à mon/notre échelle de faire quelque chose ...).

Enjoy !

----------

## titoucha

Et pour rajouter une couche à ton dépit elle est très stable cette version 4.2.1   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## yoyo

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Et pour rajouter une couche à ton dépit elle est très stable cette version 4.2.1  

 Je sais, j'ai installé une gentoo en ~amd64 sur un vieux disque de récupération pour tester ...   :Laughing: 

Mais ça ne répond pas à mes questions tout ça ...  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Temet

Bah d'un coté je l'attends aussi cette version... d'un autre, y a pas de K3B sous KDE 4... pas de Kaffeine non plus... en gros, installer KDE 4 aujourd'hui, c'est pas vraiment installer un DE mais plus un WM   :Confused: 

(et c'est pas cool)

----------

## guilc

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Bah d'un coté je l'attends aussi cette version... d'un autre, y a pas de K3B sous KDE 4... pas de Kaffeine non plus... en gros, installer KDE 4 aujourd'hui, c'est pas vraiment installer un DE mais plus un WM  
> 
> (et c'est pas cool)

 

Bah ça empêche pas d'utiliser k3b sur kdelibs-3 (ou alors, prendre la version svn dans l'overlay)

Concernant kaffeine, perso, je l'ai laché pour smplayer  :Wink: 

Sinon, j'ai tout ce qu'il faut dans kde4 pour mon utilisation quotidienne  :Smile: 

----------

## titoucha

+1 je n'ai personnellement plus que kdelibs en version 3 pour faire fonctionner k3b, pour le reste j'ai tout dans kde4.

----------

## Temet

Oui moi aussi j'utilise smplayer... sauf pour les DVD !  :Wink: 

PS : vous avez réussi à bien nettoyer votre Gentoo de KDE3 ou vous avez tout réinstallé de zéro? J'avoue que ça m'inquiète un peu  :Embarassed: 

----------

## titoucha

J'ai enlevé tous les paquets à la main suivit d'un

```
 emerge -va --depclean
```

----------

## ppg

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> +1 je n'ai personnellement plus que kdelibs en version 3 pour faire fonctionner k3b, pour le reste j'ai tout dans kde4.

 

Le port de K3B pour kde 4 est en cours :

http://linuxfr.org/~liberf0rce/28020.html

----------

## titoucha

Ben la version svn que j'avais testé jusqu'à présent était boguée

----------

## guilc

https://linuxfr.org//2009/03/24/25215.html

Ben alors Bapt, on se lache ?   :Laughing: 

Non, je garde mon bash, NA   :Razz: 

----------

## ppg

quelqu'un a testé bash 4.0 ?

----------

## Bapt

 *guilc wrote:*   

> https://linuxfr.org//2009/03/24/25215.html
> 
> Ben alors Bapt, on se lache ?  
> 
> Non, je garde mon bash, NA  

 

ouais petit projet sympatoche  :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

 *ppg wrote:*   

> quelqu'un a testé bash 4.0 ?

 

Testé ? non, mais il fait partie de mon système;)

----------

## geekounet

 *ppg wrote:*   

> quelqu'un a testé bash 4.0 ?

 

Ouais un peu, rien d'extraordinaire par rapport au 3, toujours aussi peu convivial sur l'interaction utilisateur (complétion naze, mode vi naze, pas d'édition multiligne, globbing pas vraiment évolué, etc.) et toujours 15 ans de retard sur ZSH quoi  :Razz: 

----------

## Temet

Dites les gars, j'ai besoin d'une confirmation/infirmation sur un truc.

J'ai un pote qui a un petit soucis... Extract : 

 *Quote:*   

> blablabla...
> 
> le hic, c'est que mon serveur SMTP (de mon provider) limite a 200 par heure.
> 
> OVH (qui heberge le site), ne fait pas bcp mieux.
> ...

 

En gros, le mec doit envoyer des mails à une mailing liste conséquente... et il cherche des services payants.

Ceci dit, dites moi si je pense une connerie mais... s'il fait tourner un serveur snmp sur son propre PC, il peut envoyer autant qu'il veut ou le provider intervient dans l'histoire?

----------

## kwenspc

 *Temet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ceci dit, dites moi si je pense une connerie mais... s'il fait tourner un serveur snmp sur son propre PC, il peut envoyer autant qu'il veut ou le provider intervient dans l'histoire?

 

Je pencherais pour le snmp chez soit aussi (ou sur un serv dedié). Le snmp du provider est bridé parce que généralememnt le but c'est d'utiliser ce snmp pour ses mails persos (et pas l'envois de mailing list)

----------

## truc

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *ppg wrote:*   quelqu'un a testé bash 4.0 ? 
> 
> Ouais un peu, rien d'extraordinaire par rapport au 3, toujours aussi peu convivial sur l'interaction utilisateur (complétion naze, mode vi naze, pas d'édition multiligne, globbing pas vraiment évolué, etc.) et toujours 15 ans de retard sur ZSH quoi 

 

J'comprends que vous n'arriviez pas à vous retenir de bash-er bash, vous zsh lovers, cependant c'est tout de même de la mauvaise fois...

Autant, j'arrive à admettre que zsh a des fonctionnalités sympas, autant l'inverse vous est apparemment impossible, tout ce qui est différent de votre shell, semble être par définition mauvais... Sans vouloir rentrer dans un débat sans fin, plus souvent appellé TROLL, je rappelle, que zsh n'est pas en soit une révolution, il y a du bien et du mauvais... 

L'interaction utilisateur par exemple, pourquoi donc se passer de readline, et devoir réinventer la roue pour avoir quelque chose de bancal, et devoir par la suite bidouiller pour avoir un comportement éprouvé et cohérent sur les toutes les invites de commandes.. M'enfin ça c'est du déjà dit...

Sinon, les petites fonctionnalités avec lesquelles vous ven{d,t}iez zsh se retrouvent maintenant pour certaines dans bash, et c'est une bonne chose, car il est vrai que certaines d'entres elles peuvent s'avérer très pratiques. J'veux parler par exemple du glob **, du fait qu'on peut changer de CWD en ne tapant que le nom du repertoire (autocd)...

La completion elle aussi va pouvoir grandement s'améliorer, sauf que la tester maintenant revient à ne pas la tester, car pour en profiter il faudra que les fonctions de completion soient repensées. Donc, elle n'a pas changé pour l'instant.. Notez tout de même que la completion de zsh est très certainement plus facile à programmer que celle de bash (à en croire tous les detraqueurs...) cependant à l'utilisation, elle ne fera pas forcément l'unanimité. 

Et tout le monde n'a pas non plus forcément besoin ou envie d'une complétion qui duplique le manuel (j'pense notamment à la completion des options longues...).

Et enfin, pour l'edition multiligne.. Mouais, c'est vrai on n'a pas ça... Mais plutôt que de voir mon shell dupliquer encore une fois ce qu'un aute utilitaire fait très bien, lorsque j'ai une ligne de commande particulièrement longue, ou tordue, un petit C-X C-E, et hop, j'suis dans mon editeur favori, avec mon environnement que j'aime etc.. pas la peine de reconfigurer mon shell pour retrouver mon environnement d'edition de texte...

Bref, c'est vrai, on fait parfois des appels à des executables alors que vous pauvres zsh lovers, vous avez la fonction en builtin... Sans m'étendre, j'suis pas sûr que ça soit la meilleure des choses...

voili-voilou...

----------

## scherz0

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Ceci dit, dites moi si je pense une connerie mais... s'il fait tourner un serveur snmp sur son propre PC, il peut envoyer autant qu'il veut ou le provider intervient dans l'histoire?

 

Sur une connexion perso avec adresse IP dynamique, le port 25 est peut-être bloqué par le FAI, obligeant ainsi à passer par ses relais.  Mais en général il est possible de demander de le débloquer.

Malgré ça, il risque d'avoir beaucoup d'échecs en transmettant les mails directement, parce que certains serveurs smtp refusent les connexions provenant d'adresses IP dynamiques.

----------

## geekounet

Readline c'est GNU, et ZSH étant sous une licence BSD-like, on ne peut pas se linker dessus (parce que si on change la licence de ZSH pour une non compatible GPL, ça ne va plus). Il y a bien sur la libedit de NetBSD, mais elle est récente, et puis ZLE c'est très bien de toute façon.

Sinon non, ya un autre shell que j'apprécie en dehors de bash : ksh (en version OpenBSD ou MirBSD), que j'aime beaucoup pour son mode vi parfait, les tableaux associatif, etc.  :Smile: 

Pour l'histoire de la complétion, je ne parle même pas de la complétion avancée, mais rien que de trucs tout cons genreun tab me commence la complétion même si je n'ai encore rien tapé, alors que bash demande à ce qu'on ai tapé une première lettre, mine de rien ça me sert souvent.

Ya aussi par exemple que le .* inclus . et .., donc si genre tu fais un rm -rf .* ... bah oups, t'as viré le répertoire courant et même le repertoire parent !  :Very Happy:  ZSH ne le fait pas (du moins pas par défaut), et c'est mieux dans 99% des cas, vu que ce n'est pas une effet voulu généralement.  :Smile: 

Autre chose que j'apprécie aussi, l'expansion des {a..b}, avec ZSH un {00..20} va mettre des zéros à gauche si besoin (et {0.20} n'en met pas bien sur), Bash 3 ne le fait pas, ce qui est bien dommage (mais je viens de voir que Bash 4 rattrape ce point, ils auront mis le temps...)

Et bref, plein de petits détails qui rendent le shell plus convivial.  :Smile:  (et de même pour ksh, il a aussi une longueur d'avance sur Bash sur plein de choses).

Et puis ya aussi de simples considérations philosophiques, je préfère le vrai libre...  :Wink: 

----------

## Temet

 *scherz0 wrote:*   

> Sur une connexion perso avec adresse IP dynamique, le port 25 est peut-être bloqué par le FAI, obligeant ainsi à passer par ses relais.  Mais en général il est possible de demander de le débloquer.
> 
> Malgré ça, il risque d'avoir beaucoup d'échecs en transmettant les mails directement, parce que certains serveurs smtp refusent les connexions provenant d'adresses IP dynamiques.

 

1/ je vais me renseigner sur son FAI

2/ je vais voir s'il a une IP fixe ou pas

... mais y a un truc que je comprends pas... c'est quoi ce risque d'échecs? Puisque le serveur est sur son PC à lui, quelles connexions peuvent foirer???

----------

## scherz0

 *Temet wrote:*   

> ... mais y a un truc que je comprends pas... c'est quoi ce risque d'échecs? Puisque le serveur est sur son PC à lui, quelles connexions peuvent foirer???

 

En supposant que le FAI ne bloque pas le port 25, il risque d'être parfois confronté à la situation suivante lors de l'envoi d'un mail :

Sa machine se connecte au serveur smtp du destinaire.  Ce serveur examine le type d'adresse IP de son correspondant, détermine qu'il s'agit d'une adresse dynamique, et ferme la connexion immédiatement, ou alors lance une simulation de dialogue smtp qui se terminera systématiquement par un code d'erreur permanente.  Ce qui signifie "mail refusé définitivement, pas la peine de réessayer"...

C'est l'une des (nombreuses) techniques de lutte contre le spam.  Les réseaux de zombies utilisés pour spammer sont essentiellement constitués de PC perso avec adresse IP dynamique.

----------

## Bapt

 *truc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> L'interaction utilisateur par exemple, pourquoi donc se passer de readline, et devoir réinventer la roue pour avoir quelque chose de bancal, et devoir par la suite bidouiller pour avoir un comportement éprouvé et cohérent sur les toutes les invites de commandes.. M'enfin ça c'est du déjà dit...
> 
> 

 

Pour 2 raisons, libreadline est GPL donc intrinsequement zsh deviendrait GPL ce qui c'est pas voulu par les auteurs, ensuite zsh est très vieux je ne pourrai dire qui de readline ou zsh est le plus ancien, mais les devs ont donc développé zle au sein de zsh.

Tien je vois un troisième raison, zle fait beaucoup plus de choses que readline, et est lié au coeur de ZSH.

 *truc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sinon, les petites fonctionnalités avec lesquelles vous ven{d,t}iez zsh se retrouvent maintenant pour certaines dans bash, et c'est une bonne chose, car il est vrai que certaines d'entres elles peuvent s'avérer très pratiques. J'veux parler par exemple du glob **, du fait qu'on peut changer de CWD en ne tapant que le nom du repertoire (autocd)...
> 
> La completion elle aussi va pouvoir grandement s'améliorer, sauf que la tester maintenant revient à ne pas la tester, car pour en profiter il faudra que les fonctions de completion soient repensées. Donc, elle n'a pas changé pour l'instant.. Notez tout de même que la completion de zsh est très certainement plus facile à programmer que celle de bash (à en croire tous les detraqueurs...) cependant à l'utilisation, elle ne fera pas forcément l'unanimité. 
> ...

 

Tant mieux si bash rattrape son retard et offre des nouvelles fonctionnalités qui le raproche de ZSH, mais on est encore loin d'atteindre le même niveau que zsh pour le moment (mon projet zen http://www.zshwiki.org/home/zen en est la preuve)

 *truc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Et enfin, pour l'edition multiligne.. Mouais, c'est vrai on n'a pas ça... Mais plutôt que de voir mon shell dupliquer encore une fois ce qu'un aute utilitaire fait très bien, lorsque j'ai une ligne de commande particulièrement longue, ou tordue, un petit C-X C-E, et hop, j'suis dans mon editeur favori, avec mon environnement que j'aime etc.. pas la peine de reconfigurer mon shell pour retrouver mon environnement d'edition de texte...
> 
> 

 

après il en faut pour tous les goûts, mais je ne vois pas pourquoi j'irai sur un shell moins complet alors que zsh est disponible et que je le maitrise parfaitement.

pour info sur mon OS je n'ai pas de bash, juste le un bourne shell basique (qui n'est pas bash) et zsh pour les users. Je dis ça pour les gens qui dirait que c'est parce que c'est par défaut.

Sinon je rappel que la completion zsh pour gentoo (les outils gentoo) aka zsh-completion est toujours orphelin sur gentoo, j'aimerai bien me débarasser de mon compte tuxfamily donc il serait bien que quelqu'un la récupère, qui plus est pour les utilisateurs de gentoo ça serait dommage que les fonctionnalités n'évoluent plus

----------

## Zoboulo

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> +1 je n'ai personnellement plus que kdelibs en version 3 pour faire fonctionner k3b, pour le reste j'ai tout dans kde4.

 

Personne n'utilise quanta+ ? Avec k3b, c'est ce qui me manque le plus dans kde4. Bien sur, un vrai navigateur internet ne serait pas de trop ... Quand les devs vont-ils enfin laisser tomber khtml et passer à webkit ? Plus le temps passe, moins konqueror est utilisable sur des sites web "courants".

----------

## geekounet

 *Bapt wrote:*   

> Sinon je rappel que la completion zsh pour gentoo (les outils gentoo) aka zsh-completion est toujours orphelin sur gentoo, j'aimerai bien me débarasser de mon compte tuxfamily donc il serait bien que quelqu'un la récupère, qui plus est pour les utilisateurs de gentoo ça serait dommage que les fonctionnalités n'évoluent plus

 

Ouais bah je vais ptêt me reposer une Gentoo dans un coin sur mon vieux P3, donc je pourrais ptêt finalement le re-reprendre ;p

J'hésite entre poser une Gentoo ou tenter une LFS (ou Slack) + pkgsrc au fait, je veux bien des avis de gens ayant tenté la seconde solution.  :Razz: 

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

 *truc wrote:*   

> Sinon, les petites fonctionnalités avec lesquelles vous ven{d,t}iez zsh se retrouvent maintenant pour certaines dans bash, et c'est une bonne chose, car il est vrai que certaines d'entres elles peuvent s'avérer très pratiques. J'veux parler par exemple du glob **, du fait qu'on peut changer de CWD en ne tapant que le nom du repertoire (autocd)...

 

J'ai bash 4.0_p10-r1 sur ma gentoo et ceci ne marche pas...

----------

## xaviermiller

Et qui utilise zsh et n'est PAS sur BSD ?

J'ai l'impression que seuls les afficionados de BSD utilisent zsh.

----------

## Oupsman

Moi j'm'en fous, déformation professionnelle oblige j'ai un shell qui fonctionne pareil sur tous les Unix installé et utilisé sur ma machine : KSH

----------

## xaviermiller

Ha, tu bosses sur SUN toi  :Wink: 

----------

## Oupsman

Plus depuis mi 2007. Mais je bosse sur HP-UX actuellement. Avant je bossais sur AIX et sur SUN.

----------

## guilc

 *NEOxAKIRA wrote:*   

>  *truc wrote:*   Sinon, les petites fonctionnalités avec lesquelles vous ven{d,t}iez zsh se retrouvent maintenant pour certaines dans bash, et c'est une bonne chose, car il est vrai que certaines d'entres elles peuvent s'avérer très pratiques. J'veux parler par exemple du glob **, du fait qu'on peut changer de CWD en ne tapant que le nom du repertoire (autocd)... 
> 
> J'ai bash 4.0_p10-r1 sur ma gentoo et ceci ne marche pas...

 

il faut les activer, c'est désactivé par défaut :

shopt -s autocd

shopt -s globstar

(et -u pour les désactiver)

----------

## Bapt

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Plus depuis mi 2007. Mais je bosse sur HP-UX actuellement

 

Toutes mes condoléances, c'est vraiment l'horreur cet OS

----------

## xaviermiller

C'est un boulot comme un autre...

----------

## xaviermiller

Pour changer de sujet : http://www.xaviermiller.be/images/tuz.png

----------

## mornik

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Pour changer de sujet : http://www.xaviermiller.be/images/tuz.png

 

Frimeur  :Wink: 

----------

## ghoti

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Pour changer de sujet : http://www.xaviermiller.be/images/tuz.png

 

Ouais j'avais remarqué ça aussi sur le 2.6.29 mais perso, ce nouveau graphisme ne me plaît pas trop.

Je crois que je vais le remplacer par un de mes chats !  :Wink: 

[EDIT] Bon, ben après lecture des malheurs de cette pauvre bébête, je vais la laisser tranquille pour l'instant...

----------

## titoucha

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Pour changer de sujet : http://www.xaviermiller.be/images/tuz.png

 

On l'obtient comment ce logo, je ne sais pas comment faire   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Oupsman

 *Bapt wrote:*   

>  *Oupsman wrote:*   Plus depuis mi 2007. Mais je bosse sur HP-UX actuellement 
> 
> Toutes mes condoléances, c'est vraiment l'horreur cet OS

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  Si Linux pouvait faire ne serait-ce qu'un tiers de ce que fait HP-UX, qu'est ce qu'on serait heureux  :Rolling Eyes:  Oui oui, pour moi Linux n'est pas le pire des Unix que j'ai jamais administré, mais il est avant dernier (devant SCO Openserver, mais derrière Unixware, toujours de SCO)

----------

## xaviermiller

 *titoucha wrote:*   

>  *XavierMiller wrote:*   Pour changer de sujet : http://www.xaviermiller.be/images/tuz.png 
> 
> On l'obtient comment ce logo, je ne sais pas comment faire  

 

Activer le framebuffer, activer le boot logo.

Et aussi tourner en 2.6.29  :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> 
> 
>    Si Linux pouvait faire ne serait-ce qu'un tiers de ce que fait HP-UX, qu'est ce qu'on serait heureux  Oui oui, pour moi Linux n'est pas le pire des Unix que j'ai jamais administré, mais il est avant dernier (devant SCO Openserver, mais derrière Unixware, toujours de SCO)

 

Sur gros mainframe, clusters c'est clair que Linux a encore du chemin à faire question stabilité/qualité et sav derrière. (quoique RH se demerde à ce sujet).

Mais sur Desktop etc... tu vas nous dire que tu préfères HP-UX quand même?  :Laughing: 

----------

## Oupsman

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sur gros mainframe, clusters c'est clair que Linux a encore du chemin à faire question stabilité/qualité et sav derrière. (quoique RH se demerde à ce sujet).
> 
> Mais sur Desktop etc... tu vas nous dire que tu préfères HP-UX quand même? 

 

Même sur un banal serveur, dès qu'il est connecté au SAN (ce qui est de plus en plus fréquent), Linux est à la ramasse. Et pour faire des trucs que font nativement les autres, comme donner toujours le même chemin à un lecteur de bande par exemple, il faut tripoter à coup de règles Udev, et jongler avec un article foireux dans la KB Redhat en plus  :Rolling Eyes: 

Pour le point particulier du Desktop, je préfère Windows  :Mr. Green:  <= humour foireux et mauvaise foi détectée

Oui oui je ->[]

----------

## titoucha

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

>  *titoucha wrote:*    *XavierMiller wrote:*   Pour changer de sujet : http://www.xaviermiller.be/images/tuz.png 
> 
> On l'obtient comment ce logo, je ne sais pas comment faire   
> 
> Activer le framebuffer, activer le boot logo.
> ...

 

Ça fonctionne merci.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## titoucha

Au secours, ils viennent de nous inventer une nouvelle cochonnerie, en plus aucun os n'est à l'abri.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

C'est par ici   :Twisted Evil:  

----------

## Oupsman

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ils ont composé un bout de code générique binaire qu'ils ont ensuite introduit directement dans le BIOS. Ils voulaient démontrer à la fois la vulnérabilité de la plupart des BIOS de PC, mais aussi le fait qu'il faut impérativement avoir accès physiquement à la machine pour pouvoir procéder à ce type d'opération.
> 
> 

 

Comment ça, vous avez pas des miradors autour de vos PC pour les défendre des agressions physiques   :Laughing: 

----------

## titoucha

J'ai lu dans un autre article qui traitait du sujet (je ne le trouve plus   :Embarassed:  ) qu'il leur fallait soit une accès physique soit un un accès root.

Mais en tous les cas pour l'instant ce n'est que le début de ce genre de rootkit, il ne va pas falloir longtemps pour qu'ils puissent l'introduire facilement.

----------

## nico_calais

Dès l'instant que l'on a un accès physique à une machine, la securité est compromise de toute manière.

----------

## guilc

L'accès au bios, c'est en plus super facile quand on voit ce genre de "feature" : http://www.mjmwired.net/kernel/Documentation/dell_rbu.txt

Pas besoin d'accès physique, un machine mal sécurisée peut grâce à ça être super facilement compromise avec ce genre d'attaques...

----------

## titoucha

C'est une vrai incitation au piratage l'option implémentée par dell   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

un petit changement de conversation mais bon... 

Juste pour en savoir un peu plus, Gentoo compte mettre à jour le livecd et ses stages bientôt (ainsi qu'un petit profile 2009) ? 

Parce que ce n'est pas que ça ce fait vieux, mais ça ce fait vieux.....

(sinon actuellement la distribution en elle-même est nickel, surtout en ~amd64 c'est le pied   :Very Happy:  )

----------

## titoucha

+1 je tiens aussi à féliciter les développeurs qui font un travail de titan pour nous pondre une super distrib, merci à eux.

----------

## kwenspc

 *Kazuya wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Juste pour en savoir un peu plus, Gentoo compte mettre à jour le livecd et ses stages bientôt (ainsi qu'un petit profile 2009) ? 
> 
> 

 

Leur livecd ça a jamais été la panacée. Sinon pour les stages, si tu veux quelque chose à jour: http://wwwfuntoo.org  :Smile: 

Tu as des stages stables (arch) et instable (~arch) mis à jour toutes les semaines.

----------

## geekounet

Pour le livecd, il vaut mieux prendre le SystemRescueCD, il est super complet.  :Smile:  (et c'est du Gentoo)

----------

## xaviermiller

Ca bugge chez PostgreSQL.fr...

----------

## geekounet

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Ca bugge chez PostgreSQL.fr...

 

Matte le mailto: et la date, tu comprendras ;p

----------

## xaviermiller

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *XavierMiller wrote:*   Ca bugge chez PostgreSQL.fr... 
> 
> Matte le mailto: et la date, tu comprendras ;p

 

En tous cas c'est flippant de voir une erreur MySQL chez... PostgreSQL  :Laughing: 

----------

## nico_calais

il commence à y avoir des trucs interessants dans portage.

Je fais mon emerge --sync ce matin. J'ai un message à la fin :

```

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

```

Je fais "eselect news list" et en fait, grâce à "eselect news" on peut direct avoir l'url de la doc de migration pour xorg 1.5...

La mauvaie nouvelle, c'est que du coup, j'ai du taf à faire là   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ghoti

microsoft va cracher au bassinet

 :Twisted Evil:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  (c'est mesquin, je sais   :Embarassed:  )

----------

## kwenspc

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> microsoft va cracher au bassinet
> 
>  (c'est mesquin, je sais   )

 

Payer pour des brevets logiciels surtout, ils se font prendre à leur propre jeux. Ils comprendront peut être tous à un moment donné que ce concept est particulièrement idiot et inutile.

----------

## Temet

Oh putain, Oracle a racheté Sun (7 milliards) ... c'en est fini de la participation de Sun au logiciel libre??

T'ain, sale nouvelle...

----------

## YetiBarBar

Bizarre, j'ai l'impression que quelqu'un a perdu une occasion de se taire...

----------

## titoucha

MDR   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## titoucha

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Oh putain, Oracle a racheté Sun (7 milliards) ... c'en est fini de la participation de Sun au logiciel libre??
> 
> T'ain, sale nouvelle...

 

Je viens aussi de lire cette nouvelle, je crois que le libre a perdu quelque chose, parce que oracle et l'ouverture sa fait deux.   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Magic Banana

 *titoucha wrote:*   

>  *Temet wrote:*   Oh putain, Oracle a racheté Sun (7 milliards) ... c'en est fini de la participation de Sun au logiciel libre??
> 
> T'ain, sale nouvelle... 
> 
> Je viens aussi de lire cette nouvelle, je crois que le libre a perdu quelque chose, parce que oracle et l'ouverture sa fait deux.  

 

C'est aussi ce que dit Forrester.

----------

## titoucha

Cet article me conforte dans ma vision des choses et elle n'est pas rose.   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## kwenspc

C'est pas Oracle qui a fait BRTFS et en GPL? Ah bah si... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Btrfs

Je sais pas trop, on verra bien. Mais c'est guère réjouissant de voir ces gros mastodontes se former.

----------

## geekounet

Ça m'inquiète un peu pour OpenSolaris et les superbres technos qui en proviennent, mais si par contre ça pouvait enfoncer MySQL pour laisser une plus grande place à PostgreSQL dans les SGBDR libres ....  :Very Happy:  (d'ailleurs MySQL est en partie proprio donc bon...)

----------

## kwenspc

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> mais si par contre ça pouvait enfoncer MySQL pour laisser une plus grande place à PostgreSQL dans les SGBDR libres ....  (d'ailleurs MySQL est en partie proprio donc bon...)

 

Hum je dirais surtout si ça pouvais pousser M. Widenius a forker MySQL (il y pense) et revenir à l'avant Sun ça serait pas plus mal (les releases faites sous l'égide de Sun ont été catastrophiques! Mauvaise presse pour le libre, franchement)

(Pour ce qui est de laisser plus de place à PostGreSQL, faut pas trop rêver (malheureusement): techniquement supérieur, il a pas du tout le "marketing" qu'il faut... voir aucun d'ailleurs. )

----------

## mornik

C'est surtout qu'il a payé l'absence d'un portage windows pendant longtemps. Résultat beaucoup de dev php ont commencé avec un Mysql placé dans easyphp.

----------

## truc

rien à voir, mais bon, une chtite blague...

http://www.nojhan.net/geekscottes/index.php?strip=15

----------

## ghoti

Mouarf, la tête du gnou !  :Very Happy:   :Laughing: 

----------

## kopp

 *YetiBarBar wrote:*   

> Bizarre, j'ai l'impression que quelqu'un a perdu une occasion de se taire...

 

Hein, qui ?

----------

## xaviermiller

Tiens, il sort quand Gentoo 2009.0 ?

----------

## yoyo

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Tiens, il sort quand Gentoo 2009.0 ?

 La deadline c'est la veille de la St Sylvestre !  :Laughing: 

Enjoy !

PS : je m'excuse auprès de toutes les personnes qui donnent de leur temps pour nous ...  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Magic Banana

De grands progrès, du côté de la vente non-liée (matériel/logiciels), à noter chez LDLC !

----------

## Magic Banana

Si  Firefox 3.5 devient prépondérant, nous pourrions profiter d'un chouette Web (vive les expressions à la mode du siècle dernier  :Laughing:  ). Comme en plus les performances de ce navigateur s'améliorent encore...

----------

## Magic Banana

Le dernier service pack pour M$ Office 2007 inclut le support de formats ouverts et (vraiment) standardisés : ODF et PDF. Plus d'excuse pour ne plus les utiliser !

----------

## xaviermiller

Pour passer à Microsoft Office ?   :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Oupsman

je ne savais pas que le PDF était un format ouvert. Standardisé oui, mais il reste la propriété pleine et entière d'Adobe si je ne m'abuse.

----------

## scherz0

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> je ne savais pas que le PDF était un format ouvert. Standardisé oui, mais il reste la propriété pleine et entière d'Adobe si je ne m'abuse.

 

Les specs sont publiques, utilisables librement et grauitement.  C'est la définition d'un format ouvert.

----------

## Oupsman

Marrant, pour moi un format ouvert, c'est tout ça, plus le fait qu'il soit géré par un consortium indépendant  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## guilc

Bah c'est le cas...

http://www.iso.org/iso/pressrelease.htm?refid=Ref1141

----------

## Temet

Oh les mecs, j'ai réussi à récupérer mon Touchpad dans son fonctionnement normal avec cette horreur de xorg 1.5 (sans hal), youpi!

Par contre, je me demande maintenant comment ça se fait que ça marchait les boutons du milieu et tout ça dans les coins... c'était par défaut? Je me demande si j'avais pas une conf en mode utilisateur... ça date de presque 3 ans, me rappelle pas!

Sinon, vu que NetworkManager ne marchait plus chez moi depuis longtemps, j'étais repassé au bon vieux script et alors que je flânais hier le wiki archlinux (je suis encore sous Gentoo, je suis juste un peu vénère de la migration de xorg), je vois une page sur wicd. Bah au moins celui là, il est simple et il marche! Pas besoin d'un démon + interface + patte de lapin... Donc si y en a d'autres qui n'aiment pas NetworkManager et trouvent que les scripts c'est quand même pas pratique quand on se déplace, bah installez le. Son seul défaut : pygtk...

Enfin bref, après le virage de NM, j'ai aussi fait un depclean... et il m'a viré ma version 4.1 de GCC et bien sûr plus rien ne marchait et plus rien ne compilait. M'enfin au bout de 5 minutes et un passage par gcc-config c'était réglé (ouf, j'ai eu peur d'avoir tout pété).

Quoi? C'est le topic mylife non?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Son seul défaut : pygtk...
> 
> 

 

C'est un défaut ça? je dirais plutôt un gros troll  :Smile: 

Sous gentoo on a python par définition... Maintenant se passer de Gtk, comme se passer de Qt d'ailleurs, je trouve ça ridicule.  Du coup pygtk/pyqt même combat: on est bien content de les avoir.

Sinon Xorg 1.5 qui pue c'est pas un troll c'est une religion ;( 

Va-t-il falloir attendre encore x années avant qu'ils passent Xorg 1.6 en stable?

----------

## geekounet

Pour le wifi j'utilise un wpa_supplicant tout simplement, ça fait tout ce qu'il faut, pourquoi rajouter une couche inutile par dessus ?  :Smile: 

----------

## Temet

Bah si on t'écoutait ... on se demande à quoi sert xorg... question d'évolution.

----------

## geekounet

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Bah si on t'écoutait ... on se demande à quoi sert xorg... question d'évolution.

 

Hm, t'as une GUI pour wpa_supplicant hein  :Wink:  Et qui est bien pratique. Je m'en sers quand j'ai besoin d'une connexion temporaire rapidos. (et dans les autres cas j'édite la conf à coup de vim et je restart le daemon) (et l'édition de conf est faisable depuis la GUI aussi)

----------

## truc

Euh c'est quoi le nom de l'interface graphique? Je ne la trouve pas? C'est dans un overlay?

EDIT: Ok j'n'ai rien dit, je ne l'ai pas surement à cause du -qt3 ou -qt4, que je m'en vais donc activer pour ce paquet

EDIT2: Si je n'ajoute que qt4 c'est bon? Bon, j'vais bien voir de toutes façons...

EDIT3: Ah, ouais, c'est pas mal du tout! Un peu trop clair à mon goût cependant... Quelqu'un sait comment on change l'aspect des applis QT lorsqu'on n'utilise pas kde? (un équivalent du switch2 de gnome mais pour kde quoi) :Question: 

----------

## Temet

Ou alors t'aurais pu essayer wicd, en gtk et bien plus convivial...

 *Quote:*   

> temet@gentoo ~ $ eix wicd
> 
> * net-misc/wicd
> 
>      Available versions:  1.5.9-r1
> ...

 

----------

## geekounet

 *truc wrote:*   

> Euh c'est quoi le nom de l'interface graphique? Je ne la trouve pas? C'est dans un overlay?
> 
> EDIT: Ok j'n'ai rien dit, je ne l'ai pas surement à cause du -qt3 ou -qt4, que je m'en vais donc activer pour ce paquet
> 
> EDIT2: Si je n'ajoute que qt4 c'est bon? Bon, j'vais bien voir de toutes façons...
> ...

 

qtconfig  :Smile: 

@Temet: et ya un daemon pour gérer la connexion wifi même quand X est pas lancé ? (genre si j'ai booté mon laptop, je me suis pas loggué dessus, mais je veux me connecter par ssh dessus...  :Smile: )

----------

## Temet

Oui.

Contrairement à NM, il se connecte à ton réseau sans que tu aies besoin de lancer ta session (si tu fais le rc-update add quoi).

Y a une applet dans la boite à miniature mais ça se fait tout seul, t'as pas besoin d'un soft en plus genre Knetworkmanager.

J'ai pas testé la connexion filaire, mais la première impression est bonne.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## truc

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> qtconfig

 Wow, c'est vraiment parfait, on dirait une appli gtk à s'y méprendre! super! merci

 *Quote:*   

> @Temet: et ya un daemon pour gérer la connexion wifi même quand X est pas lancé ? (genre si j'ai booté mon laptop, je me suis pas loggué dessus, mais je veux me connecter par ssh dessus... )

 

Ouais, y'a un daemon. Mais wpa_gui et wicd ne jouent pas du tout dans la même cour! wicd va également gérer les autres interfaces, etc.. Ce qui fait qu'il semble effectivement interessant!

J'testerai!

```
 * You may need to restart the dbus service after upgrading wicd.

 * To start wicd at boot, add /etc/init.d/wicd to a runlevel and:

 * - Remove all net.* initscripts (except for net.lo) from all runlevels

 * - Add these scripts to the RC_PLUG_SERVICES line in /etc/conf.d/rc

 * (For example, RC_PLUG_SERVICES="!net.eth0 !net.wlan0")

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

```

EDIT: Bon puisqu'on est dans la rubrique mavie, j'en profite... J'viens de réessayer les suspend2ram et suspend2disk (sans tuxonice), et c'est vraiment top, ça fonctionne sans bidouiller (même sur un vaio...), la manip pour intégrer toussa à votre initramfs est plus que triviale (expliquée sur gentoo-wiki) :Smile: 

Un rapide question cependant, suspend, ne semble pas reconnaitre l'option encrypt dans /etc/suspend.conf, vous avez constaté ça aussi?

----------

## Temet

Atta, euh ... sans tuxonice ? C'est inclu dans le kernel de base? //paumé o_O'

EDIT : ah ouais, j'ai vu le wiki... ça tombe bien remarque, je dois être grand max en 2.6.23 sur mon laptop... et y a un week end de trois jours qui arrive  :Very Happy: 

----------

## truc

De retour!

Bon, j'viens de faire les modifs pour utiliser wicd, ça me connecte bien au wifi comme attendu, par contre, je n'arrive pas à lancer le client!

```
wicd-client

Loading...

Connecting to daemon...

Connected.

Done loading.

```

Et rien ne se passe, donc 

```

^CTraceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/lib/wicd/wicd-client.py", line 767, in <module>

    main(sys.argv)

  File "/usr/lib/wicd/wicd-client.py", line 78, in wrapper

    return func(*args, **kwargs)

  File "/usr/lib/wicd/wicd-client.py", line 763, in main

    mainloop.run()

KeyboardInterrupt

```

pas cool

----------

## Temet

Euh, quel client?

T'as pas une icône dans la boite à miniature? J'ai rien fait moi, j'ai le truc qui est apparu direct :x

----------

## Temet

Sur le wiki c'est marqué qu'il faut faire :

```
wicd-client -n
```

Tu peux essayer avec le bout manquant  :Wink: 

----------

## truc

aahhhhhh:)

merci

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Euh, quel client?
> 
> T'as pas une icône dans la boite à miniature? J'ai rien fait moi, j'ai le truc qui est apparu direct 

 

J'n'ai pas de boite à miniature, je ne sais pas trop ce que tu veux dire par là, j'imagine que c'est quelque chose de ton DE

----------

## Temet

J'ai même vu sur le site qu'il y a un client ncurse à partir de la version 1.6 (la prochaine quoi) ^^

----------

## truc

 *Temet wrote:*   

> J'ai même vu sur le site qu'il y a un client ncurse à partir de la version 1.6 (la prochaine quoi) ^^

 

Roh, t'es pas en ~arch? car, c'est déjà dispo dans portage sinon, taggé en alpha certes, mais «tildarché» :p

D'ailleurs, le coup d'oeil sur les réseaux sans-fil disponible est plus facile en curses, que graphiquement. Je changerai volontier quelques couleurs, mais sinon, c'est pas mal du tout!

----------

## Temet

Il est hardmaské (j'ai synchro portage y a pas une heure, je pense que j'ai la dernière version).

Pis nan, je suis en stable  :Wink: 

----------

## truc

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Il est hardmaské (j'ai synchro portage y a pas une heure, je pense que j'ai la dernière version).
> 
> Pis nan, je suis en stable 

 

mouais, euh, l'est pas hardmaské pour un sous ici!   :Rolling Eyes:   :Wink: 

----------

## Temet

Ben chez moi, si!  :Laughing: 

edit : oki, j'ai compris ... je dis hardmaské parce que pas installable par défaut avec le keyword "~arch" ... mais y a pas le "[M]" de hardmask, c'est le tag alpha qui le "bloque" ... au temps pour moi  :Wink: 

----------

## Biloute

Pour me connecter en wifi, j'utilise le paquet wireless-tools comme ça si je veux me connecter à un routeur je fais un petit

```
# iwconfig essid ...
```

Et roulez les petits bolides.

Mais je me demande si je suis dans le cas ou je ne connais pas ESSID.  Je veux avoir une liste des sources wifi détectés, est-ce que je peux le faire avec ce même paquet ou faut-il installer quelque chose en plus?

----------

## truc

iwlist

Mais avec iwconfig, on ne peut se connecter qu'en WEP ou que sans chiffrement il me semble?

----------

## _Seth_

 *truc wrote:*   

> iwlist
> 
> Mais avec iwconfig, on ne peut se connecter qu'en WEP ou que sans chiffrement il me semble?

 

En effet. Pour du WPA, il faut passer wpa_supplicant. Cela dit iwlist détecte tous les points d'accès wifi, qu'ils utilisent du WEP, du WPA ou d'autres.

[My life]J'ai galéré pendant 6 mois avec iwlist et wpa_supplicant, c'était une horreur pour me connecter dès que j'étais en déplacement (connexion sur des points d'accès différents du boulot/maison). J'avais en particulier un problème avec wpa_supplicant lorsque j'éditais le fichier de configuration : je plantais ma machine régulièrement quand je demandais à wpa_supplicant de prendre en compte le nouveau fichier de conf (hard reboot !). Impossible de trouver des tuto ou des explications correctes sur le net. À force de tripatouiller dans /etc et de bidouiller openrc, j'ai même réussi à flinguer ma machine. J'étais en conférence en Grèce et j'ai dû demander à quelqu'un de me graver une damn small linux (heureusement qu'il y a des geeks partout !) pour chrooter sur ma gentoo et rectifier mes fichiers de confs. Peu après, j'ai entendu parler de wicd, je l'ai installé et depuis c'est que du bonheur. Je peux même titiller les collègues qui sont sur ubuntu, car dans certains cas wicd semble plus robuste que l'usine à gaz de bubuntu  :Wink: [my life]

----------

## geekounet

 *_Seth_ wrote:*   

>  *truc wrote:*   iwlist
> 
> Mais avec iwconfig, on ne peut se connecter qu'en WEP ou que sans chiffrement il me semble? 
> 
> En effet. Pour du WPA, il faut passer wpa_supplicant. Cela dit iwlist détecte tous les points d'accès wifi, qu'ils utilisent du WEP, du WPA ou d'autres.
> ...

 

Bah, wpa_cli ou wpa_gui, tu peux te connecter à la volée sans redémarrer le daemon wpa_supplicant, et ça peut même rajouter les entrées dans la conf ensuite.  :Wink: 

----------

## _Seth_

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Bah, wpa_cli ou wpa_gui, tu peux te connecter à la volée sans redémarrer le daemon wpa_supplicant, et ça peut même rajouter les entrées dans la conf ensuite. 

 

J'avais essayé sans succès   :Sad:   les freezes lors des changements de configuration étaient sans doute dû à ma mauvaise utilisation de la syntaxe des fichiers de configurations de wpa_supplicant et du démon. Pourtant, je ne faisais rien de très exotique et j'avais l'impression de bien suivre les quelques instructions que j'avais trouvé sur le sujet.

----------

## Temet

@truc : marche pas l'hibernate chez moi :'(. Hibernate-ram marche sans pb, mais l'hibernate tout court que dalle ... même en coupant X, le wifi et en déchargeant le drivers nvidia ... et pas un seul message dans la console ou je lance hibernate :/

----------

## truc

 *Temet wrote:*   

> @truc : marche pas l'hibernate chez moi :'(. Hibernate-ram marche sans pb, mais l'hibernate tout court que dalle ... même en coupant X, le wifi et en déchargeant le drivers nvidia ... et pas un seul message dans la console ou je lance hibernate :/

 

Zut! Tu nous fais un petit thread, et on essaie de regarder ça?

style t'as essayé ça:

```
hibernate -F /etc/hibernate/ususpend-ram.conf
```

 ça marche (ça doit faire un s2ram normalement si tu mets la verbosité à 3 ça te donnera la commande.

et 

```
hibernate -F /etc/hibernate/ususpend-disk.conf
```

 par contre ne marche pas?

Soit tu spécifies le bon fichier, soit il te faut commenter ce qu'il faut dans /etc/hibernate/hibernate.conf &Cie

----------

## Temet

Nan en faite pour hiberner sur la ram, je fais "hibernate-ram". Le premier coup il n'a pas voulu alors j'ai mis le force dans ususpend-ram.conf et ça roule.

L'autre ça a hiberné le premier coup... mais le pc a démarré normalement  :Shocked: 

Ensuite, impossible d'hiberner.

T'embêtes pas pour le moment, je me sers pas très souvent de mon laptop, c'est pas super important. Si je décide de fixer le problème, j'ouvrirai un topic.

Ceci dit, merci tout de même  :Wink: 

----------

## truc

 *Temet wrote:*   

> L'autre ça a hiberné le premier coup... mais le pc a démarré normalement 

 Ouais, mais il faut passer par un initramfs, j'imagine qu'avec genkernel ça doit le faire tout seul, comme il faut, mais sinon, l'idée, c'est juste de lancer la commande resume, avant de monter ta partoche racine, et de continer (switch_root etc...), si tu as éteint ton pc avec un suspend2disk (ou both) la commande prendra la relève, sinon, c'est la suite habituelle des évenements qui aurait lieu;)

 *Quote:*   

> T'embêtes pas pour le moment, je me sers pas très souvent de mon laptop, c'est pas super important. Si je décide de fixer le problème, j'ouvrirai un topic.

 

Oki:) mais même pour un fixe, c'est trop cool, je pense, de simplement pouvoir reprendre tes applis etc.. là ou tu les avais laissée (avec screen notamment  :Wink:  )

Bref, à bientôt c'est sûr  :Wink: 

Bon, sinon, j'ai geeké encore ce matin, et j'ai testé oss4, et franchement c'est super simple à mettre en place, soundon et soundoff (l'équivalent de faire un /etc/init.d/alsasound start/stop ), sont vraiment clean, style, quand tu fais /etc/init.d/oss stop  (et donc un soundoff, qui coupe en plus les services dépendant d'oss), tu as effectivement tous les modules de déchargés, etc... Pourquoi c'est cool? parce-que tu peux passer de oss4 à alsa très facilement (sans rebooter), l'inverse est un peu plus galère (modprobe -r à faire dans le bon ordre sur tout ce qu'il y a.. bref...)

Le son est très bon, bref j'suis très content, sauf que je n'arrive pas à trouver comment couper le son des haut-parleurs du portable, pas cool pour les autres quand tu mets un casque... (c'est tout ce qui me retient à alsa)

Voili-voilou!

----------

## kwenspc

OSS4 le truc qui fait (de très loin) pas autant qu'Alsa que beaucoup de gens vont adopter par effet de mode et qui repassera proprio une fois le succès établi?   :Laughing: 

----------

## geekounet

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> OSS4 le truc qui fait (de très loin) pas autant qu'Alsa que beaucoup de gens vont adopter par effet de mode et qui repassera proprio une fois le succès établi?  

 

OSS4 est portable sur tous les Unix libres, il est documenté, il est standard, et le son et le mixage sont de bien meilleur qualité, et tout ça de très loin comparé à Alsa oui  :Wink: 

EDIT: et perso je suis très content de mon OSS3 sous FreeBSD, ma carte son en fait plus qu'avec Alsa sous Linux.  :Smile: 

----------

## truc

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> OSS4 le truc qui fait (de très loin) pas autant qu'Alsa que beaucoup de gens vont adopter par effet de mode et qui repassera proprio une fois le succès établi?  

 

Possible, je n'ai cependant pas les besoins me permettant de dire que je peux faire quelque chose avec alsa et pas avec  oss, sauf couper les haut-paleurs, sauf que ça ne fonctionnait pas non plus avec alsa et ma carte par défaut, il faut bidouiller un peu.. Donc, j'dirais que pour moi, ces deux là se valent kifkif bouriko...

Ceci dit, en tant que grand justicié des temps modernes sur des sujets tous moins importants les uns que les autres (enfin, pour l' «opinion publique» quoi...), j'avoue me sentir concerné par le triste sort que la communauté GNU/Linux à reservé à OSS (consciemment ou non d'ailleurs: j'ai longtemps cru que le tag DEPRECATED d'oss dans le noyau, voulait juste dire, comme d'habitude, que c'est une partie logicielle qui n'était plus développée, et qui mourrait donc à petits feux...), sachant que le faux pas du présumé coupable a été rectifié assez vite.

Voili-voilou, et puis avec oss[117?], il y a osstest, c'est de la musique gratuite pour vos oreilles!  :Wink: 

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> son et le mixage sont de bien meilleur qualité, et tout ça de très loin comparé à Alsa oui 

 

Arpès, voila, le son d'OSS est bon, mais ça n'a pas été non plus le jour et la nuit avec alsa! Car en lisant ça partout, on s'attend à des trucs de oufs malades! Et bah, voila quoi, nan! Sauf si vraiment vous aviez des problèmes avec votre matos!

----------

## geekounet

 *truc wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*   son et le mixage sont de bien meilleur qualité, et tout ça de très loin comparé à Alsa oui  
> 
> Arpès, voila, le son d'OSS est bon, mais ça n'a pas été non plus le jour et la nuit avec alsa! Car en lisant ça partout, on s'attend à des trucs de oufs malades! Et bah, voila quoi, nan! Sauf si vraiment vous aviez des problèmes avec votre matos!

 

Bah perso ça se remarque bien : le son à fond avec Alsa ça grésillait énormement, alors qu'avec OSS je n'avais pas ce problème (et le son montait encore plus haut).  :Smile: 

----------

## Zoboulo

OSS4 ne supporte pas le suspend-to-ram. Donc sur un laptop, c'est pas le top ...

----------

## geekounet

 *Zoboulo wrote:*   

> OSS4 ne supporte pas le suspend-to-ram. Donc sur un laptop, c'est pas le top ...

 

Suffit d'unload/reload les modules, tout comme il faut le faire avec certains drivers Alsa  :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

Ce que je veux dire, c'est que le vrai soucis avec OSS ce serait que ses concepteurs aient encore une lubie "on va devenir ouiche" en fermant les sources une fois qu'OSS sera bien implanté dans le marché Linux. Et actuellement Linux commence à devenir intéressant pour ce qui est de la MAO (certes, on est très loin des solutions commerciales d'aujourd'hui. Je dirais que Linux possède une gamme d'outils comparable à ce qu'on avait dans le proprio il y a ~8-10 ans à peu près).  Loin de moi de dire que les mecs d'OSS se sont réveillés "oh vite reviendons sous nux, on va pécho le marché" non. Mais comme on dit: chat échaudé craint l'eau froide. C'est amha très bien d'avoir les deux. Et puis alsa/oss sont possèdent tous deux une couche d'émulation plutôt propre (l'un pouvant émulé l'autre et vice-versa). Wait & see. 

Bon et puis geekounet arrêtes de nous faire ta pub freebsd dès que tu peux, on croirait limite des messages subliminaux "passez à freebsd". On est sur un forum gentoo, qu'on se le dise... ^^

----------

## truc

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *Zoboulo wrote:*   OSS4 ne supporte pas le suspend-to-ram. Donc sur un laptop, c'est pas le top ... 
> 
> Suffit d'unload/reload les modules, tout comme il faut le faire avec certains drivers Alsa 

 

Exact c'est très simple, suffit normalement de les ajouter dans le modules blacklist et le tour est joué, ou presque.

----------

## Zoboulo

 *truc wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*    *Zoboulo wrote:*   OSS4 ne supporte pas le suspend-to-ram. Donc sur un laptop, c'est pas le top ... 
> 
> Suffit d'unload/reload les modules, tout comme il faut le faire avec certains drivers Alsa  
> 
> Exact c'est très simple, suffit normalement de les ajouter dans le modules blacklist et le tour est joué, ou presque.

 

Sauf que pour "unload" les modules, il faut fermer tous les programmes qui les utilisent : lecteurs audio/vidéo (les mettre en pause ne suffit pas pour la majorité), firefox si le plugin flash est chargé ... Peut-être que c'est le cas avec certains drivers alsa, mais alsa "supporte" le suspend-to-ram dans le sens où avec la majorité des drivers, il n'y a besoin d'unloader aucun module, de fermer aucune application, la lecture de la musique reprend au reveil.

----------

## truc

Zoboulo good point, j'viens de faire le test, et voilà, je m'incline si je tiens à décharger les modules avant le suspend (ou après d'ailleurs...), je dois fermer les applis, donc c'est un échec.

Par contre j'ai un problème aussi avec alsa et la lecture d'une vidéo flash, je n'ai pas de son au retour, firefox  s'emballe bien! et voilà c'est le mi-mi c'est le ra-ra c'est la me-me... En fermant les onglets de youtube, en attendant que FF se calme (nécessaire!), et en réouvrant le lien&la vidéo, cela semble fonctionner, mais bon, c'est pas le panard non plus...

J'fais le test avec mplayer et Alsa, la réponse dans une ligne...

Wow, c'est pas bon non plus: plantage du son, hum, correction: plantage de mplayer, mais le reste ne semblait plus marcher non plus, une fois kill-é, tout revient en ordre, bref, c'est pas rose non plus du coté d'alsa! Heureusement que suspendre le pc pendant un film/une vidéo en cours n'est pas vraiment quelque chose dont j'ai besoin... mais bon!

----------

## Biloute

Pour le suspend to ram pourquoi ne pas faire tout simplement 

```
# echo mem > /sys/power/state
```

----------

## truc

 *Biloute wrote:*   

> Pour le suspend to ram pourquoi ne pas faire tout simplement 
> 
> ```
> # echo mem > /sys/power/state
> ```
> ...

 

Pour pouvoir profiter de hooks qui vont pouvoir faire 2-3 choses plus ou moins utiles lorsque tu suspends ton pc.

----------

## truc

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *truc wrote:*    *geekounet wrote:*   son et le mixage sont de bien meilleur qualité, et tout ça de très loin comparé à Alsa oui  
> 
> Arpès, voila, le son d'OSS est bon, mais ça n'a pas été non plus le jour et la nuit avec alsa! Car en lisant ça partout, on s'attend à des trucs de oufs malades! Et bah, voila quoi, nan! Sauf si vraiment vous aviez des problèmes avec votre matos! 
> 
> Bah perso ça se remarque bien : le son à fond avec Alsa ça grésillait énormement, alors qu'avec OSS je n'avais pas ce problème (et le son montait encore plus haut). 

 

Wow, je n'avais pas poussé le volume jusque là, (respect de l'entourage toussa toussa...), mais je viens d'essayer, et honnêtement, je suis très surpris, il n'y a effectivement pas photo!!!

Effet de mode ou pas, la qualité du rendu sonore d'oss est réellement bien meilleure que celle d'alsa, démonstration à l'appui quand vous voulez!  :Wink: 

Bon, dès que je peux couper les haut-parleurs internes (en ne gardant donc que la sortie casque), je bascule totalement!

----------

## kwenspc

 *truc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Effet de mode ou pas, la qualité du rendu sonore d'oss est réellement bien meilleure que celle d'alsa, démonstration à l'appui quand vous voulez! 
> 
> 

 

C'est plus une question de driver amha. Par exemple sur ma SB Live! ça grésille pas du tout sous alsa, mais vraiment pas. Le son reste bon quelque soit le volume. Par contre, avec une hda-intel ouais là clairement passé 90% ça grésille c'est tout moisi. (et même à part écouter de la zic ou regarder des films - et encore - on fait pas grand chose avec ces cartes là)Last edited by kwenspc on Thu May 07, 2009 12:44 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## xaviermiller

Ces grésillements ne sont pas simplement de la distortion ?

----------

## truc

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Ces grésillements ne sont pas simplement de la distortion ?

 

Nan, ce sont vraiment des grésillements ambiants, comme avec un vieux vinyl poussiéreu! 'Fin tu vois l'idée quoi?

Le son, sur ma carte intel HA en tout cas, est tout simplement beaucoup plus net, plus fort.

Après, comme je le disais, je n'avais pas spécialement remarqué la différence à bas volume (normal me répondront d'autres...)

----------

## kopp

J'ai du hda intel, et les volumes PCM et Master à fond, et je ne remarque pas ces grésillements dont vous parler avec alsa, même en poussant le son sur l'ampli au delà de niveau supportable pour l'oreille ... en même temps j'ai plus de platine CD pour comparer.

----------

## titoucha

 *kopp wrote:*   

> J'ai du hda intel, et les volumes PCM et Master à fond, et je ne remarque pas ces grésillements dont vous parler avec alsa, même en poussant le son sur l'ampli au delà de niveau supportable pour l'oreille ... en même temps j'ai plus de platine CD pour comparer.

 

Tu n'est pas le seul dans ce cas, je n'ai pas non plus de grésillement avec alsa.

----------

## kwenspc

Ah alors ça doit dépendre de l'intégration matérielle. Du coup l'argument de geekounet tombe à plat Hein! Le modo qui n'est même plus sous Gentoo!? ^^

----------

## Magic Banana

Je vous parlais, il y a peu de Kongoni, une distribution GNU/Linux avec un gestionnaire de paquets à base de ports (comme BSD ou Gentoo). Une version alpha de cette distribution vient de sortir. Le bureau par défaut est KDE 4.2.2.

Sinon, au cours de mes pérégrinations sur le Web, j'ai aussi découvert Dragora GNU/Linux. Déjà disponible en version 1.0, cette distribution 100% libre (recommandée par la Free Software Foundation) se veut très respectueuse du principe KISS (Keep It Small And Simple). Elle inclut, par défaut le bureau Xfce 4.6.

----------

## Magic Banana

Puisque j'en suis à la veille technologique, savez-vous qu'il est maintenant possible de flsher son BIOS sans booter sur DOS (et de façon bien plus performante techniquement). Il suffit d'utiliser flashrom. Dans sa version 0.9, ce logiciel Libre supporte toutes les technologies de flash du BIOS présentes sur des cartes mères pour x86 et toutes les puces de ROM Flash qui existent. Voyez plutôt la release note.

Il ne reste plus qu'à ce que le projet coreboot (BIOS Libre) affiche un support aussi bon, et nous aurons définitivement plus jamais besoin de toucher un logiciel privateur !  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## salamandrix

Bonjour à tous,

Juste une petite question :  kde-4.2.* est stable chez vous ?

Chez moi ma session plante fréquemment (redémarrage sur kdm) essentiellement si j'utilise konsole.

Me disant que cela venait peut-être d'une librairie (non déclarée comme dépendance de kde4) pas suffisamment à jour, je suis passé en ~amd64 pour le système en entier, mais que nenni.

Précision : kde-4.2.3 est installé en slot, en parallèle de kde-3.5.10.

P.S. : je n'ai pas ouvert de topic sur ça car je ne sais pas si j'aurais le temps de résoudre ça ces prochains jours, mais si toutefois vous aviez des idées, merci d'avance.

édit : à priori résolu en commentant la ligne » Option   "backingstore" "true" » de xorg.conf.

Après une n-ième recherche mais avec cet fois les bons mots clés, j'ai trouvé cela sur le forum anglais.

----------

## xaviermiller

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Puisque j'en suis à la veille technologique, savez-vous qu'il est maintenant possible de flsher son BIOS sans booter sur DOS (et de façon bien plus performante techniquement). Il suffit d'utiliser flashrom. Dans sa version 0.9, ce logiciel Libre supporte toutes les technologies de flash du BIOS présentes sur des cartes mères pour x86 et toutes les puces de ROM Flash qui existent. Voyez plutôt la release note.
> 
> Il ne reste plus qu'à ce que le projet coreboot (BIOS Libre) affiche un support aussi bon, et nous aurons définitivement plus jamais besoin de toucher un logiciel privateur ! 

 

Certaines cartes-mères n'ont même pas besoin de logiciel de flashage, car elles ont un mode "BIOS update" qui lit une disquette sans OS  :Wink: 

----------

## Oupsman

encore faut-il avoir un lecteur de disquette disponible. M'enfin si ça marche avec une clé USB, je dis pas.

----------

## nico_calais

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

>  *Magic Banana wrote:*   Puisque j'en suis à la veille technologique, savez-vous qu'il est maintenant possible de flsher son BIOS sans booter sur DOS (et de façon bien plus performante techniquement). Il suffit d'utiliser flashrom. Dans sa version 0.9, ce logiciel Libre supporte toutes les technologies de flash du BIOS présentes sur des cartes mères pour x86 et toutes les puces de ROM Flash qui existent. Voyez plutôt la release note.
> 
> Il ne reste plus qu'à ce que le projet coreboot (BIOS Libre) affiche un support aussi bon, et nous aurons définitivement plus jamais besoin de toucher un logiciel privateur !  
> 
> Certaines cartes-mères n'ont même pas besoin de logiciel de flashage, car elles ont un mode "BIOS update" qui lit une disquette sans OS 

 

Je ne sais pas si c'est le cas pour toutes les marques de serveurs mais sur un serveur IBM, j'ai plus flasher le bios à partir de linux. Dommage que cela ne se generalise pas.

----------

## titoucha

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> encore faut-il avoir un lecteur de disquette disponible. M'enfin si ça marche avec une clé USB, je dis pas.

 

Ça l'est depuis un lecteur CD, j'ai pas encore essayé avec une clé usb.

----------

## Gaby

Dites, je me pose la question de la sécurité de mon PC et j'aimerai savoir si c'est utile d'utiliser iptable dessus.

Je suis derrière une Freebox en ethernet avec une IP fixe (local) sur l'adresse MAC.

Je n'utilise pour le moment que Firefox / amsn régulièrement et BitTornado / ssh rarement.

mon rc-update :

```
               acpid |      default                  

           alsasound | boot                          

            bootmisc | boot                          

             checkfs | boot                          

           checkroot | boot                          

               clock | boot                          

         consolefont | boot                          

            cpufreqd |      default                  

                 gpm |      default                  

            hostname | boot                          

             keymaps | boot                          

          lm_sensors |      default                  

               local |      default nonetwork        

          localmount | boot                          

             modules | boot                          

                 mpd |      default                  

              net.lo | boot                          

            netmount |      default                  

           rmnologin | boot                          

           syslog-ng |      default                  

             urandom | boot                          

                 xdm |      default  
```

Mon niveau de connaissance en sécurisation réseau frise le zéro absolu donc j'aimerai ne pas me prendre la tete avec iptable pour rien.

Merci d'avance

Gaby

----------

## truc

Dans l'absolu, oui, en pratique non, tu peux toujours mettre iptables dans ta TODO list, puis tu feras ça... un jour  :Wink: 

----------

## Temet

Bonjour,

Bah en fait, après euh ... moultes années sans firewall, j'ai installé et configuré (basic hein) iptables et c'est pas tant que ça la mort.

Bon, mon laptop est encore tout nu je crois...

En fait, c'était surtout pour failban car j'avais des attaques permanentes sur mon serveur SSH et ça m'est arrivé que le PC ne soit pas joignable quelques minutes car je prenais plusieurs tentatives par seconde...

----------

## kwenspc

 *Temet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> En fait, c'était surtout pour failban car j'avais des attaques permanentes sur mon serveur SSH et ça m'est arrivé que le PC ne soit pas joignable quelques minutes car je prenais plusieurs tentatives par seconde...

 

Un ptit changement de port, dans les 30000 et plus. Les bots y voit que du feu. (parce qu'ils sont mal codés et aussi qu'il y a tellement d'autres pigeons sur port 22 qu'ils vont pas s'embêter avec une machine)

----------

## ppg

Sinon tu peux foncer chez ton marchant de journaux, car en ce moment le GNU/Linux Magazine France HS 41 est justement un spécial netfilter/iptable.

Un bon point d'entrée si tu veux comprendre comment fonctionne iptable, pour écrire des règles simples.

En plus il y a même des bonus, comme comment bloquer les paquets par temps de pluie (bon je sais c'est pas utile, mais ça reste marrant à connaître).

----------

## Gaby

 *truc wrote:*   

> Dans l'absolu, oui, en pratique non, tu peux toujours mettre iptables dans ta TODO list, puis tu feras ça... un jour 

 

Justement, ça fait un baille que c'est dans la TODO list, donc est ce que le jour est venu ou pas ?  :Wink: 

Qu'est ce que je risque si je n'utilise pas SSH en permanence ?

J'ai l'impression que les risques sont surtout lié à SSH et FTP mais qu'en est il du reste ?

Merci PPG pour l'info, ça me servira au moins à en savoir plus.

----------

## nico_calais

J'utilise openvpn pour accéder à mon parefeu en ssh, ça evite que le port soit ouvert pour l'exterieur (ou n'importe quel autre port).

----------

## Temet

Boh, même sans failban, je n'autorise SSH que par clé donc de toute manière, je ne risquais rien... c'est juste que ça ralentissait ma machine ^^

----------

## xaviermiller

Alpha_one_x86 est cité dans LinuxFR  :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Alpha_one_x86 est cité dans LinuxFR 

 

 :Laughing: 

Il fait de la pub parce que le bouzin est hébergé sur son (ou un de ses) site(s) http://www.first-world.info/ (où il y a un forum où ... il est le seul à poster! ^^)http://www.first-world.info/

----------

## kernelsensei

C'est aussi lui qui l'a codé hein....

En voyant la news sur LinuxFR j'ai tout de suite pensé à lui car à l'époque il cherchait un équivalent de SuperCopier sous Linux. Comme il y en avait pas, il l'a créé...

Quelqu'un a testé ce truc dont j'ai encore du mal à voir l'utilité ?

----------

## xaviermiller

J'utilise cp ou rsync. Ils sont si mauvais que ça ?

----------

## kwenspc

 *kernelsensei wrote:*   

> C'est aussi lui qui l'a codé hein....

 

Ouaaaah, il a appris à codé! Je vais pas testé mais zieuter le code tiens, pour me marrer.

[edit]25.5Moctets les sources du bouzin! o_O[/edit]

[edit2]Ok son truc embarque les dll Qt4 pour windows... [/edit]

----------

## xaviermiller

C'est parce que que QT pour Windows y est inclus (sans les sources, tiens...)

----------

## kwenspc

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> C'est parce que que QT pour Windows y est inclus (sans les sources, tiens...)

 

J'ai vu oui. 

Son code c'est du lourd, du très très très lourd (pas dans le bon sens hein). Bon après tout, si il apprend un peu... (en tout cas mieux qu'après tous les post sur ce forum ^^).

----------

## Magic Banana

L'office européen des brevets tente insidieusement de reposser la limite de ce qui est brevatable en Europe jusqu'aux logiciels. L'April veille au grain;

----------

## Biloute

Il semblerai que ubuntu veuille remplacer hal

 *Quote:*   

> hal deprecation started
> 
> Karmic Alpha 1's underlying technology for power management and laptop Fn key maps was moved from "hal" (which is going to be deprecated soon) to "DeviceKit-power" and "udev-extras". When testing Alpha 1, please pay particular attention to regressions in those two areas and report bugs.

 

A voir http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/alpha1

----------

## xaviermiller

A quand une centralisation et gestion coordonnée de l'éco-système Linux ? Tout le monde tire la couverture de son côté, et préfère écrire une "nouvelle library plus cooole que les autres et qui fait en plus le café et réchauffe la pizza". Et on se retrouve avec 10 versions incomplètes différentes.

Je suis effaré de voir le nombres d'implémentations différentes de XML, SSL, gestion des périphériques, ... dans une distribution normale.

C'était le coup de grisou du dimanche  :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

Nan mais DeviceKit c'est le remplaçant à terme de HAL. C'est prévu depuis 2 ans, c'est les mêmes devs qu'HAL. HAL est prévu pour être arrêté. 

Encore un effet d'annonce de bouhbountu genre "on est bleeding edge" etc... rien d'intéressant donc.

----------

## geekounet

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> A quand une centralisation et gestion coordonnée de l'éco-système Linux ? Tout le monde tire la couverture de son côté, et préfère écrire une "nouvelle library plus cooole que les autres et qui fait en plus le café et réchauffe la pizza".

 

Ça m'intéresse, on la trouve où cette libpizza ?

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

et sinon pour parler de ça, verra-t-on un ebuild pour device-kit (bon ça certainement je pense, si cela à pour but de remplacer hal) ou pourquoi pas la Eglibc dans portage ?!

Non pas qu'actuellement j'en ai spécialement besoin, mais je me renseigne, quelqu'un aurait des infos là dessus ?

----------

## titoucha

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Nan mais DeviceKit c'est le remplaçant à terme de HAL. C'est prévu depuis 2 ans, c'est les mêmes devs qu'HAL. HAL est prévu pour être arrêté. 
> 
> Encore un effet d'annonce de bouhbountu genre "on est bleeding edge" etc... rien d'intéressant donc.

 

Et ce changement est pour quand ?

----------

## kwenspc

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Et ce changement est pour quand ?

 

Vu le temps que gentoo a mis pour "dropper" X.org 1.3... amha c'est pas pour maintenant  :Mr. Green: 

Tiens d'ailleurs quelqu'un peut vérifier si c'est pas dans l'overlay x11? (là au taf je ne peut pas)

----------

## truc

https://bugs.gentoo.org/246643

Normalement deviceKit est «intégré» à udev (udev-extras comme ils disent, mais je ne sais pas encore trop ce que c'est)

----------

## geekounet

 *truc wrote:*   

> https://bugs.gentoo.org/246643
> 
> Normalement deviceKit est «intégré» à udev (udev-extras comme ils disent, mais je ne sais pas encore trop ce que c'est)

 

C'est génial ça pour la portabilité sous d'autres OS...

----------

## truc

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *truc wrote:*   https://bugs.gentoo.org/246643
> 
> Normalement deviceKit est «intégré» à udev (udev-extras comme ils disent, mais je ne sais pas encore trop ce que c'est) 
> 
> C'est génial ça pour la portabilité sous d'autres OS...

 

Ouais, c'est vrai j'n'y avais même pas pensé (j'suis pas concerné non plus...), bah, ça va être toi qui va nous dire comment ça va se passer sur les autres OS (n'utilisant pas udev), moi j'n'en sais rien... Par contre les gars y ont forcément pensé, car le projet étant, à la base, intimement lié à gnome, ça serait étonnant qu'ils ne pensent qu'aux utilisateurs sur linux.

----------

## geekounet

 *truc wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*    *truc wrote:*   https://bugs.gentoo.org/246643
> 
> Normalement deviceKit est «intégré» à udev (udev-extras comme ils disent, mais je ne sais pas encore trop ce que c'est) 
> 
> C'est génial ça pour la portabilité sous d'autres OS... 
> ...

 

Ça peut difficilement être pire que HAL de toute façon.  :Smile: 

----------

## Mickael

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *truc wrote:*    *geekounet wrote:*    *truc wrote:*   https://bugs.gentoo.org/246643
> 
> Normalement deviceKit est «intégré» à udev (udev-extras comme ils disent, mais je ne sais pas encore trop ce que c'est) 
> 
> C'est génial ça pour la portabilité sous d'autres OS... 
> ...

 

Tu m'étonnes! j'ai essayé, et je n'ai jamais migré  :Smile: 

----------

## Oupsman

Je suis en train de réinstaller mon eeePC sous Ubuntu 9.04. Opération installation de KDE 4 et virage de Gnome. Je hais cette "interface graphique"   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## polytan

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *XavierMiller wrote:*   C'est parce que que QT pour Windows y est inclus (sans les sources, tiens...) 
> 
> J'ai vu oui. 
> 
> Son code c'est du lourd, du très très très lourd (pas dans le bon sens hein). Bon après tout, si il apprend un peu... (en tout cas mieux qu'après tous les post sur ce forum ^^).

 

Pourquoi vous tirez dans les pattes gratis ? Il y a une histoire sombre encore derrière tout ça ?

----------

## kwenspc

 *polytan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pourquoi vous tirez dans les pattes gratis ? Il y a une histoire sombre encore derrière tout ça ?

 

C'est pas complètement gratis ok et si tu sais lire du c++ te gènes pas  :Smile: 

----------

## boozo

 *polytan wrote:*   

>  *XavierMiller wrote:*   C'est parce que que QT pour Windows y est inclus (sans les sources, tiens...) 
> 
> Pourquoi vous tirez dans les pattes gratis ? Il y a une histoire sombre encore derrière tout ça ?

 

Si tu fais une recherche, tu verras que c'est une vieille histoire qui a laissé des souvenirs impérissables à certains contributeurs. Rhalalàaa ! Ces exquises vieilles blessures ...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Oupsman

Justement, évite de remuer la hallebarde dans la plaie à peine refermée  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## _Seth_

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> A quand une centralisation et gestion coordonnée de l'éco-système Linux ? Tout le monde tire la couverture de son côté, et préfère écrire une "nouvelle library plus cooole que les autres et qui fait en plus le café et réchauffe la pizza". Et on se retrouve avec 10 versions incomplètes différentes.
> 
> Je suis effaré de voir le nombres d'implémentations différentes de XML, SSL, gestion des périphériques, ... dans une distribution normale.
> 
> C'était le coup de grisou du dimanche 

 

J'ai lu un billet sympa qui traite de ce problème sur le pgo.

----------

## kwenspc

Pour tout ce qui touche à l'end-user c'est assez vrais, ne serait-ce qu'aux vues de toutes c'es distribs et tous ces DM, WM différents etc... 

Pour les lib derrière ça l'est déjà nettement moins. Bon XML c'est d'office dev-libs/libxml2, quasi tout le reste sont des dérivés (les 3/4 étant des wrappers pour tel ou tel langage). SSL c'est un peu différent, là il s'agit plus d'une lutte de licence par exemple entre openssl et gnutls (apache vs gpl)  :Wink:  [ma life]pour avoir utilisé les deux en développement je peux vous dire que gnutls est nettement plus agréable à utilisé et ne s'embarrasse pas des vieux supports moisis de SSL obsolète. Côté sécurité c'est kif-kif, l'un et l'autre ont régulièrement des fixes[/ma life]. Reste NSS m'enfin...

DBus (bus logiciel) est aussi générique de nos jours et n'a pas vraiment d'équivalent. Qt l'utilise aussi maintenant (j'en sais rien de KDE par contre, ils y sont passés?). Bon plus généralement toutes les libs comme DBus qui sont maintenant régit pas la freedesktop,  c'est "générique". 

HAL est clairement un cas à part. Un peu comme toutes ces sauces différentes de démon son (le non-regretté arts, esd, pulseaudio...), à ceci prêt que les démons son, eux, peuvent très facilement être évité, il n'en est pas de même avec HAL. C'est possible, mais un poil contraignant (surtout pour l'aspect "plug&play" end user justement). 

Je sais pas si vous avez remarqué mais l'article proposé par _Seth_ s'axe principalement sur... les distros, DM, WM et leur applications. Bah à partir de là... la critique fonctionne plus vraiment. Derrière: ils utilisent les même briques de bases ([troll]à part KDE qui refait la roue à chaque version  :Mr. Green: [/troll]). Cette phrase notamment "Competition is beneficial to developers, but what about our users?" La réponse est toute trouvée: le choix et les fonctionnalités toujours accrues et innovantes après chaque version. Qui se souvient d'IE laissé pour mort parce que m$ avait tout le marché? Un gros concurrent arrive, puis 2, puis 3 et là ça y est ils se sont réveillés. Le phénomène est identique si on se limite à la bulle open-source: la concurrence entre les projets est nécessaire si on veut voir ces changements à chaque fois renouvelés. Ah bien sûr ça déroute l'utilisateur venant du proprio (m$ et appeul), habitué à 1 changement mineur tous les 2 ans (et à des mise à jour de sécurité se faisant cruellement attendre  :Razz: ). Faut se rendre à l'évidence: l'open-source jouit d'une dynamique totalement différente qui lui est propre.

HAL est un incident de parcours: mal conçus, mal codés... il est voué à la poubelle. DeviceKit est censé remédier à tous ces défauts de maintenabilité et de cohérence (c'est pas moi qui le dit c'est les devs de HAL qui maintenant bossent sur DeviceKit). Pour le reste je ne vois pas, ce n'est pas si hétérogène que l'on voudrait bien le croire, ou si ça l'est et bien c'est pour avoir du choix (choix dans le langage de prog, choix dans l'API graphique etc...). 

Dans tous les cas, les briques de bases, elles, suivent des standards, il y a des fondations dédiées derrière etc... Si vraiment l'hétérogénéité était un problème ça serait pas maintenant qu'on s'en rendrait compte, mais ça aurait déjà amener à crash du modèle il y a 15 ans de ça. Pour moi ces critique c'est du vent, et du vent qui vient bien souvent de gens un peu trop habitué au proprio où rien ne bouge ou presque. Allez, encore 15 ans et vous verrez que la critique sera totalement inverse car le seul modèle qui prévaudra sera celui de l'open-source.  :Wink:  (et ce sera encore du vent, parce que dans certaines branches bien spécifiques, le continuel changement est plus une épine qu'un atout).

----------

## xaviermiller

En fait, j'imagine une phase à long terme : lorsqu'on aura un système mature, il faudra penser à le rendre homogène, ne fût-ce qu'au niveau des librairies de base.

Mais mais mais... une distribution centralisée... BSD... fichtre !

(et même dans BSD, on a ces multiples librairies, vu qu'au final on installe les mêmes bouzes qui font chacune leur popote interne).

----------

## kwenspc

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> En fait, j'imagine une phase à long terme : lorsqu'on aura un système mature, il faudra penser à le rendre homogène, ne fût-ce qu'au niveau des librairies de base.
> 
> Mais mais mais... une distribution centralisée... BSD... fichtre !
> 
> (et même dans BSD, on a ces multiples librairies, vu qu'au final on installe les mêmes bouzes qui font chacune leur popote interne).

 

Mais le système est déjà mature. Sinon on en serait encore à être des nerds dans leur garage qui font que s'amuser avec leur pc. Moi comme bcp ici vivent du travail autour des logiciels open-source. (linux comme bsd hein au niveau OS)

L'homogénéité? va voir du côté proprio si c'est homogène et on en reparle  :Wink: 

Je dirais qu'il est actuellement plus facile (souvent c'est même triviale) de passer une appli de linux à bsd, que de m$ win à mac os. Bon tu n'es pas dev il me semble, tu manques donc de ce point de vue là, c'est normal.

Sinon oui linux, bsd... et plus généralement tous les OS/distros (open source ou proprio) font plus ou moins leur sauce sur pas mal de trucs oui. Et c'est pas prêt de changer. Les "motivations" sont soit totalement dictatoriale (proprio) pour bien enfermé le client dans son produit, et du côté open source c'est soit des querelles de clochers qui mènent à des variétés différentes d'une même soluce (ne serait-ce tiens que dans le packaging genre différents format rpm ^^') soit et bien parce que la liberté de le faire leur en a donné les moyens, voilà tout. Et on en revient à ce que je disais: une multiplicité de produits qui, même si ça contribue a créer un sacré boxon pour l'utilisateur qui doit faire un choix, poussent les fonctionnalités/innovations vers le haut. 

Y a pas de "solution stable dans le temps qui bouge pas tout en apportant l'innovation", linux, bsd et plus généralement proprio/open-source: même constat. On en a pas vraiment besoin d'ailleurs. il n'y a guère que dans certaines branches bien précises (informatique médicales, contrôle de centrales, etc...) que ça bouge peu et on comprend vite pourquoi.

----------

## xaviermiller

En gros, cette "entroprie" crée un mouvement vers l'extérieur, ce qui en soit est 'achement positif  :Smile: 

----------

## geekounet

L'une des motivations à refaire à sa sauce de partout c'est aussi les problèmes de licence, genre les pro-GPL qui forkent un réimplemente une lib BSD sous GPL parce que ça la licence leur plait pas, ou dans l'autre sens les devs de softs BSD qui sont obligés de réimplémenter une lib GPL en une autre lib sous licence BSD, parce que la GPL ne laisse pas la liberté d'être utilisée par un soft BSD (après ya la LGPL, mais ça plait pas à tout le monde pour autant). Bref s'il y avait moins de querelles entre les licences libres, en s'accordant sur une licence libre qui n'affectent pas les autres projets libres (devinez à laquelle je pense...  :Wink: ), on aurait sans doute moins de roues réinventées.

D'un autre coté, ça pousse à innover à chaque fois...  :Smile: 

----------

## truc

Dans un sens ou dans l'autre c'est une question de principe, question philosophique donc, et rien que pour ça je dis heureusement que nous ne sommes pas tous du même avis.

C'est d'ailleurs à cause/grace aux licences qu'est né l'opensource, donc on ne va pas cracher dessus non plus..  :Smile:  (même si il peut sembler dommage/autre de refaire un soft «juste» pour ça...)

----------

## kopp

Ahaha les commentaires sur linuxfr à propos du truc d'aox .. en 5 commentaires, ça tourne en débat sur l'orthographe  :Very Happy: 

----------

## geekounet

Ce qui me fait peur dans les commentaires, c'est qu'ya plein qui trouvent ça génial et qui le soutiennent alors que son soft est completement aberrant et inutile pour un Linux/Unix... ya plein de gens qui ont du mal à se défaire de leurs fausses idées et de leurs mauvaises habitudes quand ils viennent de l'OS de bilou...  :Confused: 

Par contre, ya un gars qui le casse bien techniquement dans les derniers.  :Razz: 

----------

## truc

Euh, j'vois pas trop pourquoi on devrait s'en passer (je n'ai su que trop tard qu'il y avait ça sur windows), je trouve en effet, l'idée très intéressante et... utlile:?:

J'vois pas trop pourquoi sur *nix on n'aurait pas besoin de ça?

----------

## geekounet

 *truc wrote:*   

> Euh, j'vois pas trop pourquoi on devrait s'en passer (je n'ai su que trop tard qu'il y avait ça sur windows), je trouve en effet, l'idée très intéressante et... utlile:?:
> 
> J'vois pas trop pourquoi sur *nix on n'aurait pas besoin de ça?

 

Bah, ce soft est apparu sous Windows parce que cet OS mal foutu ne sait pas gérer efficacement ses I/O, du coup ça rame dés que tu fais une grosse copie, donc le soft est là pour ralentir les copies pour laisser le reste réactif (et aussi permettre la copie en parallèle, ce qui est idiot puisqu'au final t'accumules les copies parallèles, ça bouffe encore plus sur les I/o, donc ça finira plus lentement encore en temps global).

Mais sous Linux/Unix on a pas ce problème là, nos OS savent gérer les I/O correctement en affectant le moins possibles performances, en utilisant intelligemment la ram comme cache pour ne pas saturer les disques (et sous Linux t'as même le choix du scheduler correspondant le mieux à ton utilisation). Avec des softs genre rsync tu peux avoir les stats de transferts et limiter le transfert si vraiment ya besoin (mais normalement t'en as pas besoin, cf. juste avant, c'est surtout utile sur les transferts par réseau). Et pour ce qui est de centraliser les boites de dialogue de copie etc., KDE4 le fait me semble-t-il, ou alors t'ouvres plusieurs term/onglets/screen/whatever., parce qu'au final c'est juste un coté gadget en plus.

----------

## truc

Ok, j'sais pas si j'ai bien compris son projet, mais moi j'vois le truc comme suit:

on va dire graphiquement, mais c'est juste pour l'exemple.

J'copie un fichier à un endroit, je navigue ici et là, puis je copie un autre fichier, puis 3 autres, etc... bref, j'trouve plus logique que les fichiers qui vont être copiés sur un même support le soit de façon successive et pas et même temps (enfin, un petit bout de chaque à la fois...). Aussi bon que les «ordonnanceurs»? d'I/O puissent être, je ne vois pas comment ça pourrait être aussi performant de tout copier en même temps que un fichier après l'autre?

----------

## Temet

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Pour tout ce qui touche à l'end-user c'est assez vrais, ... "tout plein de choses" ... est plus une épine qu'un atout).

 

Dites, discussion intéressante.

Je vais faire le point de vue de l'imbécile, parce que je le fais bien  :Laughing: 

Sur KDE qui réinvente le roue, j'ai jamais su trancher si c'était bien ou pas. Le fait est que Gentoo n'a pas l'air décidé à stabiliser KDE 4, contrairement à ce qu'avait écrit un dev il y bien longtemps sur le planet ou il écrivait que le 4.2 serait TRÈS probablement stabilisé... ah ah ah (<== rire jaune).

Le truc sur la concurrence là... j'y vois un gros point noir (surtout depuis 2/3 semaines) : xorg. Ce truc là, ce serveur X, c'est pas LE soucis du user de base? Pourquoi plus le temps passe et plus il marche mal et plus il est compliqué à configurer. En un update, je suis passé d'un xorg qui marchait quel que soit le périph de saisie que je lui branchais à une galère immonde où j'ai failli m'arracher les cheveux pour faire bouger ma putain de souris (solution sur doc Ubuntu via Google, ça fait mal au cul!!)!! Le passage de XFree à Xorg devait faire exploser le desk linux... merde ça date quand même... A part la composition de l'image, on a gagné quoi? C'est modulaire, OK, c'est bien pour les devs... mais le user il s'en fout!

Pis y a la course aux features qui m'énerve. L'exemple le plus flagrant est Amarok. "Rediscover your music" ... mouais, "Discover social music". D'ailleurs, y avait eu un billet super intéressant de "Celeste Paul" (je crois) sur le planète KDE avec un test d'usability d'Amarok par des novices. C'était une catastrophe totale, personne n'était foutu de s'en servir. Bizarrement, ce lynchage objectivement publique semble avoir décidé les devs à faire quelque chose. Perso, je les connais pas mais j'ai lu énormément de personnes se plaindre dans les coms du dit billet.

Enfin bref, je suis mal placé pour critiquer, je n'ai ni les compétences, ni le temps, ni l'envie de faire tout ce que font les devs et dont je suis bien content de profiter. J'ai l'impression que souvent, l'aspect communautaire de l'OSS a été oublié.

Bon, au final j'ai totalement dévié de ce que je pensais dire  :Laughing: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Comme vous le savez peut-être Micro$oft Office 2007 SP2 inclut le "support" du format ODF (normalisé par l'ISO en bonne et dûe forme contrairement  à l'OOXML). On pourrait se réjouïr de cette nouvelle sauf que l'idée est en faite de semer la confusion tout en invitant les institutions à cocher la case "support de l'ODF". En effet, ce support, est, c'est le moins que l'on puisse dire, très lacunaire. Micro$oft exploite les non-dits de la norme pour l'implémenter différemment des autres (OpenOffice.org, KSpread, Symphony, Google Docs, etc.). On se retrouve, par exemple, avec des feuilles de calculs qui convertissent toutes les formules en la dernière valeur calculée !

En plus du document technique pointé dans le paragraphe précédent (ne manquez pas l'argumentaire en fin d'article), je vous conseille vivement de lire ce qu'écrit un des principaux développeurs Samba (qui en connaissent un rayon sur l'interopérabilité !) sur le sujet. Extrait :

 *Jeremy Allison wrote:*   

> Sure Excel saves formulas in ODF documents, just in a separate  namespace where no other application is currently designed to look for them. The result is that anyone trying to open an ODF spreadsheet created in Excel will have it rejected. Excel reading an ODF spreadsheet created by another application does something worse, it will use the last value for the data in the spreadsheet cell that should be governed by the formula. The formulas themselves are silently dropped.
> 
> Yet Microsoft Office SP2 claims to have a fully compliant version of ODF, and that’s probably true, as defined by the specification. It’s just completely useless at interoperating with other vendors’ products. This is not interoperability, it’s an attack on the very concept.

 

----------

## Magic Banana

En complément de mon dernier message, la réaction de l'OpenDocument Format Alliance via un communiqué de presse dont voici un extrait :

 *Marino Marcich, directeur de l'OpenDocument Format Alliance, wrote:*   

> Support for ODF represents an important and ongoing test of Microsoft’s commitment to real-world interoperability. Unfortunately, serious shortcomings have been identified in Microsoft’s support for ODF. Putting potentially millions of ODF files into circulation that are non-interoperable and incompatible with the ODF support provided by other vendors is a recipe for fragmentation.

 

----------

## Oupsman

Je viens de comprendre pourquoi j'avais du son par intermittence sur ma gentoo  :Sad:  Je n'avais pas le service 'alsasound' dans le runlevel default   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  Maintenant ça marche et le son est pas mal du tout avec mes JBL duets   :Cool: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Encore une fois, la GPL a fonctionné (cette fois-ci face à Cisco).

----------

## Biloute

J'utilise jamais gentoo pour jouer mais certains critiquent mon PC avec des idées reçues du genre

 *Quote:*   

> Il n'y a pas de jeux sous linux

 

Quels jeux peut-on proposer à ceux qui veulent voir ce que vaut gentoo en jeux.

Qu'est-ce qui est plutôt rapide à compiler (2heures maxi) et qui permet de voir les performances en 3D du système d'exploitation?

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Biloute wrote:*   

> J'utilise jamais gentoo pour jouer mais certains critiquent mon PC avec des idées reçues du genre
> 
>  *Quote:*   Il n'y a pas de jeux sous linux 
> 
> Quels jeux peut-on proposer à ceux qui veulent voir ce que vaut gentoo en jeux.
> ...

 

Je crois que Nexuiz est ce qu'il y a de mieux au niveau graphisme. La dernière version dans Portage est encore tildée. Je suppose que tu peux l'ajouter à ton /etc/portage/packages.keyword pour lui en mettre plein la vue.  :Wink: 

----------

## Temet

Y avait aussi un FPS en cell shading qui avait l'air pas mal... je sais plus son nom

Je crois que y a "war" dedans...

----------

## geekounet

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Y avait aussi un FPS en cell shading qui avait l'air pas mal... je sais plus son nom
> 
> Je crois que y a "war" dedans...

 

Warsow, il est sympa ouais, et assez léger.  :Smile: 

----------

## truc

Ouais mais c'est cool de montrer qu'il y a des jeux open-sources, mais, j'pense que ce qui fera le plus d'effet pour cet utilisateur récalcitrant, ça serait surtout de lui montrer que ses jeux fonctionnent également sur linux (bah, ça devrait être le cas, moyennant semi bidouille[que l'on niera si il nous le demande  :Laughing:  ] il me semble....).

'fin, j'pense hein  :Smile: 

----------

## Temet

Bah les UT, Quake 4 et autre Doom 3 alors ^^

----------

## truc

CQFD  :Wink: 

----------

## Magic Banana

 *truc wrote:*   

> Ouais mais c'est cool de montrer qu'il y a des jeux open-sources, mais, j'pense que ce qui fera le plus d'effet pour cet utilisateur récalcitrant, ça serait surtout de lui montrer que ses jeux fonctionnent également sur linux (bah, ça devrait être le cas, moyennant semi bidouille[que l'on niera si il nous le demande  ] il me semble....).
> 
> 'fin, j'pense hein 

 

Enemy Territory Quake Wars est alors peut-être ce que tu peux trouver de mieux (la documentation Ubuntu pourrait t'aider à terminer la "semi-bidouille" commencé avec le précédent lien)... à moins que Nexuiz soit meilleur !  :Razz:  En tout cas tu devrais l'installer.  :Wink: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Dans la famille "Stallman, ce visionnaire", Framablog vient de faire une bonne pioche en retrouvant sur http://www.gnu.org/philosophy un article de 1986 (ici traduit en français) où l'on peut notamment lire cela :

 *RMS wrote:*   

> Nous sommes actuellement dans une période où la situation qui a rendu le copyright inoffensif et acceptable est en train de se changer en situation où le copyright deviendra destructif et intolérable. Alors, ceux que l’on traite de « pirates » sont en fait des gens qui essayent de faire quelque chose d’utile, quelque chose dont ils n’avaient pas le droit. Les lois sur le copyright sont entièrement destinées à favoriser les gens à prendre un contrôle total sur l’utilisation d’une information pour leur propre bénéfice. Elles ne sont pas faites, au contraire, pour aider les gens désirant s’assurer que l’information est accessible au public ni empêcher que d’autres l’en dépossèdent.

 

En 1986 ! La preuve est faite : cet homme revient du futur !  :Shocked: 

En parlant de revenir du futur, saviez-vous que Terminator avait un manuel d'utilisation Libre ? Enfin... en tout cas, il veut des livres scolaires Libres !

----------

## geekounet

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> En parlant de revenir du futur, saviez-vous que Terminator avait un manuel d'utilisation Libre ?

 

Ouais, mais je l'ai pas trouvé bien compréhensible, et du coup je me suis planté et il s'est mis à voyager dans le passé pour trouver une certaine Sarah Connor en faisant un bazar pas possible... je suis désolé  :Sad: 

----------

## truc

Salut!

Les gens utilisant un simple WM et qui veulent de l'auto-mount utilisent quoi en fait?

J'ai essayé ivman, et ça monte les périphérique 1 fois sur trois, quand j'active le mode debug, il n'y a même pas de message comme quoi un nouveau périphérique est inséré!? Ivman semble un chouilla abandonné en plus, à moins qu'il ne soit arrivé à maturité? 

Donc, c'est quoi votre astuce? (j'parle pas de ma propre cléé USB, que je peux facilement reconnaitre avec son UUID, mais vraiment, d'un disque encore inconnu au bataillon  :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

XFCE avec hal et dbus.

----------

## Magic Banana

Quatre ans (?!) après que la loi soit votée, le premier décret d'application concernant l'accessibilité aux sites des administrations (le gouvernement, les mairies, etc.) vient de paraître... et c'est une honte. Il ne fait pas même référence au recommandations du W3C ! Il ne prévoit pas non plus de contrôle (et de section en cas de non accessibilité) des sites Web. Bref, il n'y a aucune incitation à faire disparaître le Flash des sites Web de nos institutions et les aveugles ne sont pas près de pouvoir les utiliser !  :Evil or Very Mad: 

L'April pose la question :

 *L'April wrote:*   

> Le contenu de ce décret n'est-il pas un enterrement de première classe pour l'accessibilité des services publics en ligne, après plusieurs années d'atermoiements ? 

 

----------

## nico_calais

Sujet completement hors-sujet. A l'hopital où je bosse, on a perdu un contrôleur de domaine sous debian. 2 dsiques sur 3 ont planté...Ceci est arrivé après une coupure de clim, moins de 24h avant et pendant toute une nuit, et ce, dans une salle assez etroite de 30 serveurs environ. Cette clim qui provient d'une maison de retraite (no comment...) et gerée par les services techniques se coupe à chaque coupure éléctrique (même micro-coupure) et ne se relance pas toute seule. Il est donc déjà arrivé (Je dire 7 ou 8 fois en un an) qu'on perde la clim toute une nuit voir tout un week-end.

Lorsque la clim est coupée depuis plusieurs heures, il fait facilement 50-60°C (pas de thermomètre dans la salle...) et les ventilos des serveurs tourent forcement à fond. Je me dis quand même que là, on atteint des temperatures clairement anormales pour un serveur et que le constructeur est même en droit de "casser" la garantie.

Ce n'est malheureusement pas l'avis de notre nouveau RSI. Resultat : rien ne sera fait pour que l'on nous mette une nouvelle clim qui ne s'arrête pas et/ou qui aurait été ondulée.

Comme ça me tue grave de voir ça, déjà la première question objective que je me pose : Est-ce que je me trompe ? La clim, c'est juste fait pour faire joli ? ça ne peut en aucun cas bousiller des disques ?

ET si je me suis trompé, auriez vous des sites ou autres parlant de normes concernant la clim d'une salle serveurs ou autre (je suppose que des normes existent pour ça).

P.S. : Vous pensez que ça ne vous concerne pas ? Sur ces 30 serveurs, un serveur gentoo est en danger de mort !   :Wink: 

----------

## boozo

 *nico_calais wrote:*   

> (...)
> 
> Je me dis quand même que là, on atteint des temperatures clairement anormales pour un serveur et que le constructeur est même en droit de "casser" la garantie.
> 
> Ce n'est malheureusement pas l'avis de notre nouveau RSI
> ...

 

Propose lui d'essayer de rouler avec sa voiture, sans liquide de refroidissement et jusqu'à ce que le joint de culasse lache. Après qu'il aille essayer d'expliquer à son assureur que le constructeur/concessionnaire doit faire les réparations à ses frais - le joint étant censé tenir au-delà de la plage de résistance des matériaux composant le moteur qu'il fabrique.   :Laughing: 

----------

## Oupsman

 *nico_calais wrote:*   

> Sujet completement hors-sujet. A l'hopital où je bosse, on a perdu un contrôleur de domaine sous debian. 2 dsiques sur 3 ont planté...Ceci est arrivé après une coupure de clim, moins de 24h avant et pendant toute une nuit, et ce, dans une salle assez etroite de 30 serveurs environ. Cette clim qui provient d'une maison de retraite (no comment...) et gerée par les services techniques se coupe à chaque coupure éléctrique (même micro-coupure) et ne se relance pas toute seule. Il est donc déjà arrivé (Je dire 7 ou 8 fois en un an) qu'on perde la clim toute une nuit voir tout un week-end.
> 
> Lorsque la clim est coupée depuis plusieurs heures, il fait facilement 50-60°C (pas de thermomètre dans la salle...) et les ventilos des serveurs tourent forcement à fond. Je me dis quand même que là, on atteint des temperatures clairement anormales pour un serveur et que le constructeur est même en droit de "casser" la garantie.
> 
> Ce n'est malheureusement pas l'avis de notre nouveau RSI. Resultat : rien ne sera fait pour que l'on nous mette une nouvelle clim qui ne s'arrête pas et/ou qui aurait été ondulée.
> ...

 

Ca me rappele quelque chose ça ... 19/01 au 23/01, je suis en formation chez un des deux derniers éditeurs de systèmes Unix proprio. Le datacenter de ma boite est quasiment entièrement de la marque de cet éditeur/constructeur (en deux lettres). 

Dnas la nuit du 22 au 23, la clim du datacenter s'est arrêté. Suite à une mise en mise à jour des eeproms des clims, un nouveau paramètre (inconnu du prestataire d'installation) a été introduit, paramètre qui a déclenché l'arrêt automatique de la clim à 23h. à 0h30, notre principale machine de production s'est arrêtée ... Il faisait 39,4 °C dans le datacenter quand les collègues sont arrivés 20 minutes plus tard. Nos baies de disques ont eues très chaud, la température limite de fonctionnement est 40°C ... 

Pour répondre à ta question, bien sûr qu'une chaleur excessive peut faire péter des disques. Renseigne toi sur les températures de fonctionnement des disques intégrés dans tes serveurs. Fais la même chose pour tes serveurs. Et presente le dossier à ton RSI.

----------

## titoucha

De manière général tout appareils électroniques à une plage de température de fonctionnement au dessa et au delà duquel le fonctionnement n'est plus garanti par le constructeur et où les garanties sur le produit tombent.

----------

## ppg

Um une solution pour éviter que le serveur consiste à prévoir une extinction de service quand la température devient trop élevée, ce qui évite que le matériel se dégrade. Après dans les détails, je sais comment on fait, je sais juste que c'est faisable vu qu'un de mes amis possède une machine en salle des serveurs qui lui envoie un mail quand la température est anormalement élevée (c'est arrivée 2 fois cette année), et s'éteint après.

Je suppose qu'avec un cron qui surveille les sondes de température, ça doit être faisable, par contre je suis pas sur que ça soit la solution employée par cet ami. Je crois que la machine est un HP (à 90% sûr), et son OS est une debian par contre lenny, squeeze ou sid je sais pas) ; je ne pense pas que ça change quoi que ce soit à la méthode.

Tu peux toujours essayer cette solution , qui à défaut de prévenir les coupures de clim, permet au moins de sauver les serveurs.

----------

## nonas

 *truc wrote:*   

> Salut!
> 
> Les gens utilisant un simple WM et qui veulent de l'auto-mount utilisent quoi en fait?
> 
> J'ai essayé ivman, et ça monte les périphérique 1 fois sur trois, quand j'active le mode debug, il n'y a même pas de message comme quoi un nouveau périphérique est inséré!? Ivman semble un chouilla abandonné en plus, à moins qu'il ne soit arrivé à maturité? 
> ...

 Perso j'ai 2 entrées dans mon fstab (je connecte jamais plus de 2 périphériques usb sur ma machine)

```
/dev/sdd1   /mnt/usb   auto      rw,noatime,noauto,users      0 0

/dev/sde1   /mnt/usb1   auto      rw,noatime,noauto,users      0 0
```

Après, mon gestionnaire de fichier (ROX) monte automatiquement quand je rentre dans le point de montage (bon faut savoir qui est usb et qui est usb1 mais je m'en sors).

----------

## xaviermiller

Oui, mais HAL , malgré le peu d'estime qu'il soulève dans le contexte de X, fonctionne parfaitement pour les disques amovibles : /media/NOM_DU_VOLUME, très agréable, et fonctionne pour des disques ) plusieurs partitions, et surtout, quel que soit le format supporté par le système (ext, fat, ntfs, ...)

----------

## truc

Merci nonas! j'utilise également rox:) et c'est comme ça que je m'en sors jusqu'à maintenant, mais c'est pas cool, car, je peux avoir plusieurs partoche sur chaque périphérique, et ça devient très vite le foutoir si tu veux avoir tout ça dans ton fstab (sachant que j'ai un lecteur de carte SD e plus des deux ports USB, ce qui nous rajoute déjà pas mal de possibilité...

ex: En prévoyant le coup pour 2 partoches par périphérique:

```
/dev/sd{c,d,e}{1,2}
```

, fin bref c'est un peu crade tout ça.

@XavierMiller, ok mais je ne demande que ça, sauf que quand j'insère un périph il ne se passe rien, tu utilises XFCE donc tu ne t'en rends probablement pas compte, mais il y a un prog qui fait joujou avec hal (via probablement dbus) et qui nous monte tout le bouzin.

Mais je n'utilise pas XFCE, ni aucun autre DM en fait, et j'aurai voulu savoir comment je pouvais m'y prendre pour avoir ce comportement plutôt cool, sans avoir à lancer toute une ribambelle de soft...

J'ai essayé ivman, mais ça n'a pas vraiment fonctionné, donc j'voulais savoir comment font les gens quoi:)

J'ai lu qu'on pouvait utiliser gnome-volume-manager pour ça par exemple, quand je regarde les uflags de la bête, on a:

```

emerge gnome-volume-manager -pv --ignore-default-opts 

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/pyorbit-2.24.0  USE="-debug" 287 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libunique-1.0.8  USE="X dbus -debug -doc" 320 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libexif-0.6.17  USE="nls -doc" 802 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/gnome-vfs-python-2.26.1  USE="-debug -doc -examples" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/libbonobo-python-2.26.1  USE="-debug -examples" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/libgnome-python-2.26.1  USE="-debug -examples" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-desktop-2.26.2  USE="-debug -doc" 3,013 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/nautilus-2.26.3  USE="X gnome -beagle -debug -doc -tracker -xmp" 5,775 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-volume-manager-2.24.1  USE="-automount -consolekit -debug" 366 kB

```

avec le flag automount

```

[-    ] automount (gnome-base/gnome-volume-manager):

Enable support for automounting devices that are handled by gnome-base/nautilus since 2.22. This should be off on most Gnome systems.

```

bref, j'avoue être un peu perdu là...

Sinon  *Quote:*   

> et surtout, quel que soit le format supporté par le système (ext, fat, ntfs, ...)

  Euh, en fait, comme l'a montré nonas, en mettant auto dans le fstab, on peut également avoir ce comportement.

----------

## -KuRGaN-

 *ppg wrote:*   

> Um une solution pour éviter que le serveur consiste à prévoir une extinction de service quand la température devient trop élevée, ce qui évite que le matériel se dégrade. Après dans les détails, je sais comment on fait, je sais juste que c'est faisable vu qu'un de mes amis possède une machine en salle des serveurs qui lui envoie un mail quand la température est anormalement élevée (c'est arrivée 2 fois cette année), et s'éteint après.
> 
> Je suppose qu'avec un cron qui surveille les sondes de température, ça doit être faisable, par contre je suis pas sur que ça soit la solution employée par cet ami. Je crois que la machine est un HP (à 90% sûr), et son OS est une debian par contre lenny, squeeze ou sid je sais pas) ; je ne pense pas que ça change quoi que ce soit à la méthode.
> 
> Tu peux toujours essayer cette solution , qui à défaut de prévenir les coupures de clim, permet au moins de sauver les serveurs.

 

Pour surveiller les serveurs, on utilise zabbix, qui est un peu une sorte de Nagios mais en mieux.   :Laughing: 

Donc tu peux déjà récupérer la température de tes serveurs grâce à Zabbix, et ensuite, pour la salle serveur, je suis tombé la-dessus

----------

## yoyo

 *truc wrote:*   

> Merci nonas! j'utilise également rox:) et c'est comme ça que je m'en sors jusqu'à maintenant, mais c'est pas cool, car, je peux avoir plusieurs partoche sur chaque périphérique, et ça devient très vite le foutoir si tu veux avoir tout ça dans ton fstab (sachant que j'ai un lecteur de carte SD e plus des deux ports USB, ce qui nous rajoute déjà pas mal de possibilité...

 Tu as essayé "devtray" ?

 *Quote:*   

> DevTray shows icons for devices, offering several actions via menus. Supported types of devices are: Volumes (including Floppy Disks, Video DVDs and Audio CDs), Printers and Soundcards.
> 
> Due to its modular structure it's easy to add support for other devices.
> 
> It needs dbus (>=0.33), its python bindings and HAL (>=0.5.7). These should be included as standard with most modern Linux distributions.
> ...

 Enjoy !

PS : quant à la montée en température des machines, il me semblait qu'il y avait une sécurité au niveau du bios pour couper les machines en cas de température trop élevée ...

----------

## truc

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>  *truc wrote:*   Merci nonas! j'utilise également rox:) et c'est comme ça que je m'en sors jusqu'à maintenant, mais c'est pas cool, car, je peux avoir plusieurs partoche sur chaque périphérique, et ça devient très vite le foutoir si tu veux avoir tout ça dans ton fstab (sachant que j'ai un lecteur de carte SD e plus des deux ports USB, ce qui nous rajoute déjà pas mal de possibilité... Tu as essayé "devtray" ?
> 
> 

 

Ouais merci!

Au même moment j'm'appretais à vous donner une petite 'news' croisée sur http://planet.larrythecow.org/: 

ivman is dead, long live halevt

J'regarde ça ce soir:)

----------

## geekounet

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> PS : quant à la montée en température des machines, il me semblait qu'il y avait une sécurité au niveau du bios pour couper les machines en cas de température trop élevée ...

 

Pour la temp des CPU et de la CM oui, mais ça supporte des températures plus élevées que ça. C'est d'abord pour les disques durs que ça craint, et ça le BIOS ne check pas.

----------

## nico_calais

 *Quote:*   

> PS : quant à la montée en température des machines, il me semblait qu'il y avait une sécurité au niveau du bios pour couper les machines en cas de température trop élevée ...

 

Faire stopper les machines pour eviter le dommage materiel, je veux bien...mais pas toutes les 3 semaines ou plus (A la periode des orages, ça n'arrête pas). 

C'est pour cela que je voulais savoir s'il y avait des normes en général sur la climatisation afin de pouvoir essayer d'avoir une clim digne de ce nom et qu'elle soit ondulée. Et tant qu'à faire mais là c'est de l'ordre du rêve, changer de RSI aussi ^^

J'ai commencé à regarder les docs techniques mais y a pas mal de serveurs assez vieux et pour ceux là, l'info est dur à trouver. Déjà, pour les disques en eux même, il n'y a pas d'infos sur la temperature dans la doc technique.

----------

## Pixys

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> XFCE avec hal et dbus.

 

et thunar-volman, non ?

----------

## xaviermiller

C'est sous-entendu par "XFCE"  :Wink: 

----------

## PabOu

Salut !

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> Pour surveiller les serveurs, on utilise zabbix, qui est un peu une sorte de Nagios mais en mieux.  :lol: 

 On est presque vendredi, c'est l'heure du troll :-)

Au vu des captures d'écran, ça à l'air beaucoup plus clair/lisible que Nagios 2.x. Tu le compares à quelle version de Nagios et quels sont tes arguments en sa faveur ? Peut-être des inconvénients ? Merci de ton retour ;-)

----------

## truc

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> C'est sous-entendu par "XFCE" 

 

C'est pour ça que dans ma question initiale j'avais précisé que je souhaitais savoir comment les gens n'utilisant aucun DM (Desktop Manager [Gnome, KDE, XFCE...]) faisaient!  :Wink: 

Bon, ceci étant dit, j'ai regardé la page de devtray comme suggéré par yoyo, et en fait, c'est encore un peu trop intégré, car je utilise ROX, certes, mais uniquement en gestionnaire de fichier:)

Par contre, halevt (bgo: new ebuilds for halevt and boolstuff -> supersedes ivman) semblait tout à fait répondre à mes besoins puisqu'il est tout simplement le successeur d'ivman  :Exclamation: 

Et hop, c'est installé, et testé, et c'est une véritable bénédiction  :Smile: . J'pense que y'a moyen que ça te plaise aussi nonas  :Wink: 

tu peux même démonter avec 'eject' depuis ROX(moyennant une erreur, mais ça marche, on verra ça plus tard...), et... si t'as plusieurs partitions sur le même périphérique, ça te les démonte toutes - c'est le comportement que je trouve souhaitable en tout cas - 

Bref, en nain mot:

Kewl!

----------

## El_Goretto

 *PabOu wrote:*   

> Salut !
> 
>  *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   Pour surveiller les serveurs, on utilise zabbix, qui est un peu une sorte de Nagios mais en mieux.    On est presque vendredi, c'est l'heure du troll 
> 
> Au vu des captures d'écran, ça à l'air beaucoup plus clair/lisible que Nagios 2.x. Tu le compares à quelle version de Nagios et quels sont tes arguments en sa faveur ? Peut-être des inconvénients ? Merci de ton retour 

 

Perso, j'étais très content de Zabbix (configurable tout via l'interface web, yabon), mais j'ai changé de poste avant qu'ils corrigent (ou pas, je n'ai plus suivi le truc) un bug casse-pied avec la gestion du SNMP. En gros ça pourrissait la base puis les logs dès qu'on activait l'interrogation via SNMP.

----------

## nonas

 *truc wrote:*   

> Par contre, halevt (bgo: new ebuilds for halevt and boolstuff -> supersedes ivman) semblait tout à fait répondre à mes besoins puisqu'il est tout simplement le successeur d'ivman 
> 
> Et hop, c'est installé, et testé, et c'est une véritable bénédiction . J'pense que y'a moyen que ça te plaise aussi nonas 
> 
> tu peux même démonter avec 'eject' depuis ROX(moyennant une erreur, mais ça marche, on verra ça plus tard...), et... si t'as plusieurs partitions sur le même périphérique, ça te les démonte toutes - c'est le comportement que je trouve souhaitable en tout cas - 
> ...

 Merci pour l'info, je regarderai ça à l'occasion mais pour le moment je ne fais tourner ni dbus ni hal donc bon ^^

Une question néanmoins, est-ce que ça gère le démontage propre des disques durs externes ? J'entends par là avec démontage et mise en veille du disque. Actuellement j'utilise ce script.

----------

## Oupsman

 *nico_calais wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Faire stopper les machines pour eviter le dommage materiel, je veux bien...mais pas toutes les 3 semaines ou plus (A la periode des orages, ça n'arrête pas). 
> 
> C'est pour cela que je voulais savoir s'il y avait des normes en général sur la climatisation afin de pouvoir essayer d'avoir une clim digne de ce nom et qu'elle soit ondulée. Et tant qu'à faire mais là c'est de l'ordre du rêve, changer de RSI aussi ^^
> ...

 

Il n'y a pas de normes à proprement parler (enfin à ma connaissance), mais plus des séries de bonnes pratiques. 

Déjà, est-ce que ta salle serveur a un faux plancher ? La clim souffle-t-elle dans le faux plancher, l'air froid ayant tendance à sortir par des dalles perforées dnas le faux plancher ? Quelle est la surface de ta salle machine et la puissance de refroidissement ? Quelle est l'énergie dissipée par l'ensemble des serveurs. La clim est peut être sous dimensionnée aussi. 

Ensuite, les disques ont TOUS une température limite de fonctionnement qui tourne aux alentours de 40° (température à l'extérieur du disque). La température interne des serveurs ne doit pas être beaucoup plus élevée d'ailleurs sous peine de claquer le processeur (ou du moins le figer car il a trop chaud). 

Même si tes serveurs ne s'arrêtent pas, une élévation de la température interne engendre une fatigue du matériel, et raccourcit sa durée de vie.

Suite à un précédent arrêt de clim dans le data center de ma boite, l'ancienne baie de disques s'est figée car le tiroir complètement en haut s'est figé aussi. 20 To de données perdues ... Les disques s'étaient pris 42 ° pendant 5h d'affilé. 1 mois et demi plus tard, plantage (crade) de la baie.

----------

## -KuRGaN-

 *PabOu wrote:*   

> Salut !
> 
>  *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   Pour surveiller les serveurs, on utilise zabbix, qui est un peu une sorte de Nagios mais en mieux.    On est presque vendredi, c'est l'heure du troll 
> 
> Au vu des captures d'écran, ça à l'air beaucoup plus clair/lisible que Nagios 2.x. Tu le compares à quelle version de Nagios et quels sont tes arguments en sa faveur ? Peut-être des inconvénients ? Merci de ton retour 

 

Je ne sais plus quelle version de Nagios, mais la dernière que j'ai testé c'était il y a 2/3 ans. Donc c'était bien évidemment pour troller un peu  :Laughing: .

Par contre au début j'aimais pas trop la configuration web, je préfère les fichiers de configuration, mais depuis la dernière version, il est possible de faire des import/export en xml, ce qui est mieux que rien pour générer automatiquement un fichier de conf lorsque que l'on créer une machine.

----------

## truc

 *nonas wrote:*   

>  *truc wrote:*   ... Merci pour l'info, je regarderai ça à l'occasion mais pour le moment je ne fais tourner ni dbus ni hal donc bon ^^
> 
> Une question néanmoins, est-ce que ça gère le démontage propre des disques durs externes ? J'entends par là avec démontage et mise en veille du disque. Actuellement j'utilise ce script.

 

Bon, tu n'as toujours pas hal&Cie, mais au cas ou pour les autres, j'ai adapté le script pour pouvoir le mettre dans les options de ROX à la place de la commande umount : ( ROX -> Options -> Action Windows -> umount command : path/to/my-halevt-umount )

```
#!/usr/bin/env sh

# Heavily based on http://elliotli.blogspot.com/2009/01/safely-remove-usb-hard-drive-in-linux.html

# From Yan Li <elliot.li.tech@gmail.com>

: ${VERBOSE:=false}

set -e -u

if [ 0 -eq $# ]; then

   cat<<EOT

Unmount and suspend a usb device, so you can safely remove it.

Usage:

   [VERBOSE=true ]$0 /mount/point

Heavily based on Yan Ly's work:

http://elliotli.blogspot.com/2009/01/safely-remove-usb-hard-drive-in-linux.html

Targeted Users: Those using halevt.

Use this script with your file manager:

eg: ROX -> Options -> Action Windows -> umount command : $0

EOT

   exit 1

fi

# turning on/off output

if ! $VERBOSE ; then

   exec 1>/dev/null

fi

echo "'\$0: $0' : \$@  $@"

MPT=${1%/}

# INFO='udi:device:mountpoint'

INFO=$(halevt-mount -l | sed -n '\#:'"${MPT}"'$#p')

[ -z "$INFO" ] && { echo "Mountpoint '${MPT}' not found" ; exit 1; }

MOUNTPOINT=${INFO##*:}

INFO=${INFO%:*}

UDI=${INFO%%:*}

DEVICE=${INFO##*:}

echo -e "MOUNTPOINT=${MOUNTPOINT} UDI=${UDI} DEVICE=${DEVICE}"

#lshal -u ${UDI} >> ~/test

DEVICESYS=$(/sbin/udevadm info --query=path --name=${DEVICE} --attribute-walk | \

             egrep "parent device.*usb[[:digit:]]+/[[:digit:]]+-[[:digit:]]+'"  | \

             head -n 1 | cut -d"'" -f2)

# the trailing basename of ${DEVICESYS} is USB_BUS_ID

USB_BUS_ID=${DEVICESYS##*/}

echo "DEVICESYS=${DEVICESYS} USB_BUS_ID=${USB_BUS_ID}"

# Unmounting the device

echo "halevt-umount -u '${UDI}'"

halevt-umount -u "${UDI}"

# send SCSI sync command, some devices don't support this so we just

# ignore errors

echo "sudo sdparm --command=sync '$DEVICE'  2>&1 || true"

sudo sdparm --command=sync "$DEVICE"  2>&1 || true

# send SCSI stop command

echo "sudo sdparm --command=stop '$DEVICE'  2>&1"

sudo sdparm --command=stop "$DEVICE"  2>&1

# unbind it

echo "echo -n '${USB_BUS_ID}' | sudo tee /sys/bus/usb/drivers/usb/unbind > /dev/null"

echo -n "${USB_BUS_ID}" | sudo tee /sys/bus/usb/drivers/usb/unbind > /dev/null

# check if CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is enabled

POWER_LEVEL_FILE=/sys${DEVICESYS}/power/level

if [ ! -f "$POWER_LEVEL_FILE" ]; then

    1>&2 cat<<EOF

It's safe to remove the USB device now but better can be done. The

power level control file $POWER_LEVEL_FILE

doesn't exist on the system so I have no way to put the USB device

into suspend mode, perhaps you don't have CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND enabled

in your running kernel.

Read

http://elliotli.blogspot.com/2009/01/safely-remove-usb-hard-drive-in-linux.html

for an detailed explanation.

EOF

    exit 3

fi

echo "echo 'suspend' | sudo tee '$POWER_LEVEL_FILE' >/dev/null"

echo 'suspend' | sudo tee "$POWER_LEVEL_FILE"

# vim: set et sts=3 sw=3 foldmethod=marker :

```

et les entrées dans le fichier sudoers (elles devraient être suffisantes, mais peut-être avez vous plus de dédé internes que moi, donc à vérifier  :Smile:  )

```
Cmnd_Alias      SAFE_HW_REMOVAL1= /usr/bin/sdparm --command=sync /dev/sd[bcd][1-9], /usr/bin/sdparm --command=stop /dev/sd[bcd][1-9]

Cmnd_Alias      SAFE_HW_REMOVAL2= /usr/bin/tee /sys/bus/usb/drivers/usb/unbind, /usr/bin/tee /sys/devices/*/usb*

%wheel  ALL=(root) NOPASSWD: SAFE_HW_REMOVAL1, SAFE_HW_REMOVAL2

```

(Moyennant les lignes cassées, c'est à peu près tout, et tout roule)

----------

## truc

Wow, j'ai calmé tout le monde avec mon message!  :Wink: 

Bon, j'suis tombé sur ça en parcourant un peu sunrise: tuxguardian, ça ressemble fort à ce que beaucoup de personne recherche[raie]nt dans un parefeu sur linux: La possibilité d'autoriser telle ou telle application à accéder au net. (voir le screenshot, si je ne suis pas clair...)

Voili-voilou, c'était la niouze du jour.

EDIT: Bon, ok, c'était peut-être celle d'un autre jour, car le projet semble être abandonné...

----------

## kwenspc

 *truc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT: Bon, ok, c'était peut-être celle d'un autre jour, car le projet semble être abandonné...

 

C'ste pas ce que fait nuFW, un firewall au niveau user et applicatif?

----------

## titoucha

Il a l'air bien ce nuFW.

----------

## Magic Banana

L'April compte maintenant plus de 5000 adhérents. Et vous ?

----------

## Magic Banana

En flânant sur Framablog, c'est fou le nombre d'articles pssionnant que l'on peut y lire. Une petite sélection récente :

* Si vous voyez du Flash, planquez-vous !

* La FSF souhaite la bienvenue à AdBard, régie publicitaire du logiciel libre

* Microsoft installe une extension Firefox sans le consentement de l’utilisateur

----------

## Oupsman

Je me bats avec ma clé 3G MF626 pour la faire fonctionner sous Linux (sur mon eeePC sous Kubuntu 9) : elle gagne  :Sad: 

----------

## truc

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Je me bats avec ma clé 3G MF626 pour la faire fonctionner sous Linux (sur mon eeePC sous Kubuntu 9) : elle gagne 

 

Ok... hum... L'important c'est de participer ?!  :Confused: 

----------

## Oupsman

en l'occurrence là non : si je l'ai acheté, c'est pour m'en servir .... Et mon eeePC 701 est sous Linux, et j'ai pas une folle envie de le passer sous XP ...

----------

## xaviermiller

Tu ne t'es pas renseigné sur la compatibilité avant d'acheter ?   :Shocked: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> en l'occurrence là non : si je l'ai acheté, c'est pour m'en servir .... Et mon eeePC 701 est sous Linux, et j'ai pas une folle envie de le passer sous XP ...

 

http://www.bullteam.net/howto/installer-une-clef-zte-mf626-bouygues-telecom-sous-linux.html  ? (le site est moooooche ^^)

----------

## truc

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  (le site est moooooche ^^)

 

Yeah! Y'a même un petit pingouin qui suit ton curseur! C'est trop vraiment trop kitsch!  :Laughing: 

----------

## nico_calais

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> en l'occurrence là non : si je l'ai acheté, c'est pour m'en servir .... Et mon eeePC 701 est sous Linux, et j'ai pas une folle envie de le passer sous XP ...

 

Regarde bien le nom du modèle de ta clé 3G. J'ai déjà eu le tour avec sfr où ces cons te mettent un nom de clé 3G (E160) et pour finir, on reçoit un modèle complètement different, pas encore supporté sous linux car chipset entièrement nouveau...

----------

## Magic Banana

Micro$oft sème le doute en indérant des information fallacieuses sur la page Wikipédia à propos d'OpenDocument.

----------

## boozo

 *A script output wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Debug information:
> 
> ...

 

Ahaa 'tain trop fort ces toto ! Avec çà on va loin !   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## xaviermiller

On est geek ou on ne l'est pas : je viens de créer une Gentoo à partir d'une Gentoo... sans stage !

```
ROOT=/mnt/gentoo /usr/portage/scripts/bootstrap.h

ROOT=/mnt/gentoo emerge -e system
```

puis chrooter dedans, là tout est compilé mais mal installé (plein de trucs se seront mis dans le vrai root, pas le ROOT),

donc on recommence le processus

```
emerge -1 less

emerge -av gentoolkit ccache elogv

/usr/portage/scripts/bootstrap.sh

emerge -e system
```

et j'ai une Gentoo toute propre  :Smile: 

Pour ceux que ça intéresse, j'ai créé un fichier /data/build/scripts/go.sh qui chroote correctement:

```
#!/bin/bash

cd `dirname $0`

cd ../../..

case `uname -m` in

    (i686) LINUX32= ;;

    (x86_64) LINUX32=linux32 ;;

esac 

for f in `mount | grep $PWD/ | sed -e 's/.* on //' -e 's/ .*//'`

do 

    umount $f; 

done

mount -o bind / data/build/host &&

mount -o bind /dev/ dev/ &&

mount -t proc none proc/ &&

$LINUX32 chroot . /bin/bash &&

for f in `mount | grep $PWD/ | sed -e 's/.* on //' -e 's/ .*//'`

do 

    umount $f; 

done
```

----------

## DidgeriDude

@XavierMiller : je ne sais pas si j'ai bien tout compris... Tu lances 2 fois le emerge -e system ?? Et le ccache, est-il indispensable ? Euh, en gros, tu pourrais détailler ? Désolé, j'ai pas tout bien suivi...  :Embarassed: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

Je crée un "stage zéro" via les commandes ROOT=..., qui compilent et installent dans ROOT... mais qui ne configurent pas correctement les paquets (probablement un bug, mais qui sera refusé car ROOT ne doit pas être utilisé dans ce but).

Ensuite, je chroote et stabilise en passant par stage 1 (bootsrap) et stage 2 (emerge -e system). Et là 99,9% est ok.

Au final, j'ai comparé mes paquets avec qlist et c'est bon (à part foomatic-ppds et db qui ne se sont pas installés).

A voir à l'usage si c'est vraiment stable.

Perso, si je dois recommencer... je passe par les stage3 funtoo  :Wink: 

----------

## DidgeriDude

Merci pour les infos.

----------

## Magic Banana

Daniel Cohn-Bendit publie aujourd'hui un article dans Le Monde. Son tittre : Faisons passer la politique du système propriétaire à celui du logiciel libre. Voilà un extrait :

 *Daniel Cohn-Bendit wrote:*   

> Alors, à la lancinante question du "qu'allons-nous faire", je réponds que nous allons continuer à briser la logique du "système propriétaire" qui domine notre vie politique nationale, tant au niveau global qu'au niveau local, tant par l'Europe qu'à l'occasion des élections régionales. Plus que jamais, nous allons promouvoir la notion de "logiciel libre" appliquée à la politique et à la société.
> 
> C'est la seule alternative sérieuse aux formes de pouvoirs démo-autocratiques qui prolifèrent, à gauche comme à droite, en France comme en Europe.

 

Je crois que le le Logiciel Libre a définitivement pénétré le grand public !  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Oupsman

 :Laughing:  Faut pas réver Magic : vu les emmerdes que j'ai eu pour configurer une malheureuse clé USB 3G, c'est pas demain la veille que Linux viendra au grand public. Il manque toujours (malheureusement) un meilleur support des constructeurs ...

----------

## kwenspc

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> vu les emmerdes que j'ai eu pour configurer une malheureuse clé USB 3G

 

Tu as finalement réussis ou bien?

----------

## Oupsman

Ouais, en mettant de coté les clickodromes et en utilisant la bonne vieille ligne de commande !

----------

## Temet

J'ai vraiment pas l'impression que ça s'améliore le support constructeur.

Ils font de plus en plus de choses sur Microsoft mais rien pour nous :'(

----------

## kwenspc

De plus en plus? J'ai l'impression que ça va juste dans la continuité. Les constructeurs suivent le plus gros poisson, comme toujours. 

Pour autant le support pour linux s'améliore quand même je trouve c'est pas "évident" mais tout de même. Bon après c'est sans doute parce que j'ai dans le souvenir la situation à la fin des 90's où je me suis mis à linux.  :Wink: 

----------

## Oupsman

Papy copaing : quand j'ai commencé sous Linux (en 1996), j'ai supporté du X11 en 640x480 et 16 couleurs pendant 2-3 mois, jusqu'à ce que je me décide à changer ma Matrox Millenium pour une carte supportée par XFree86 (S3 Virge). Souvenirs souvenirs  :Rolling Eyes: 

C'est clair que le support matériel s'est considérablement amélioré, mais l'intégration de nouveaux matériels est lente, à cause des constructeurs qui distillent leurs informations au compte goutte  :Sad: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Ce n'est pas nouveau, ça, que l'intégration du nouveau matériel prend du temps...  :Wink: 

----------

## El_Goretto

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Papy copaing : quand j'ai commencé sous Linux (en 1996), j'ai supporté du X11 en 640x480 et 16 couleurs pendant 2-3 mois, jusqu'à ce que je me décide à changer ma Matrox Millenium pour une carte supportée par XFree86 (S3 Virge). Souvenirs souvenirs 

 

Coupaing!  :Very Happy: 

C'est exactement cette MGA (2048ko de WRAM, yuuh) là qui tourne dans mon home server, 13 ans plus tard  :Smile: 

Pas de radiateur, pas de ventilo, pas 100W de bouffés à rien faire.

Ceci dit, me rappelle pas avoir eu de problème de ce genre avec elle pendant mes 2-3 essais d'install de redhat 5.1 à l'époque (ouais, j'avais même essayé d'installer un OS/2 à l'époque... du grand n'imp', la 11e disquette était HS  :Smile: )

--

edit:

@Oupsman: vivi, oui, 2Mo, oui, 4Mo en option  :Smile: 

----------

## Oupsman

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Coupaing! 
> 
> C'est exactement cette MGA (2048Mo de WRAM, yuuh) là qui tourne dans mon home server, 13 ans plus tard 
> ...

 

Oulà, RH 5.1 malheureux, c'était bien après ! Moi je me suis battu avec une RH 4.0 puis 4.1. 

OS/2 j'ai joué avec aussi, j'aimais bien  :Smile:  Dommage qu'IBM l'ait sabordé  :Rolling Eyes: 

Mias toi manifestement, tu avais une version spéciale, la mienne n'avait que 2048 ko de WRAM  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## davidou2a

Mon 1er passage a linux c'était chaotique  :Smile:  enfin plutôt essai parce que je suis arrivé sur un shell (runlevel 3 quoi) et je me loggue et après bah je savais pas qu'il fallait faire un "startx" la bonne blague ^^

----------

## Magic Banana

À quelques semaines de la sortie de Firefox 3.5, des tests montrent que Youtube gagnerait en qualité technique si le format H.264 était délaissé pour Ogg Theora. En effet, au delà de l'intégration au HTML5 (les balises "video" supportées par Firefox 3.5) et de l'inutilité d'utiliser un plugin gourmand en ressource, bogué et privateur (Gnash et Swfde n'étant pas encore "au niveau"), l'utilisation d'Ogg Theora permet d'obtenir, à taille constante, des vidéos de qualité légèrement supérieure. C'est en tout cas ce qu'ont trouvé Greg Maxwell et Maik Merten.

----------

## jerep6

Salut,

Je suis à la recherche d'une nouvelle distribution linux.

Voilà les caractéristiques de la distrib idéale (selon mes critères)

KDE intégrée dans la distrib : Exemple : sous mandriva, la gestion de l'énergie est celle de KDE, pas comme sous kubuntu

Facile d'utilisation : ne pas passer 2 heures pour configurer qlq chose. Exemple : on branche une imprimante, les pilotes s"installent automatiquement

Interfaces graphiques pour configurer la distrib : centre de contrôle mandriva par exemple

 Pour faire simple, je cherche le windows des linux.

J'ai essayé mandriva, mais je suis déçu sur quelques points :

Au bout d'un certain temps d'utilisation kde n'est plus aussi réactif qu'au début.

J'ai apporté une modif à xorg.conf, mais cette modif n'est pas conservé car un autre processus récrit le xorg.conf. (l'utilisateur ne connais pas complètement le fonctionnement du système)

J'hésite entre (dans l'ordre de préférence) kubuntu, debian, fedora

J'aimerais que vous me conseillez une distrib (pas forcément entre les 3 citées au dessus).

Merci.

----------

## Tuxicomane

Tu es contradictoire :

 *Quote:*   

>  Pour faire simple, je cherche le windows des linux. 

 et *Quote:*   

> Au bout d'un certain temps d'utilisation kde n'est plus aussi réactif qu'au début. 

 

Sans compter que tu veux le windows des linux, mais où tu connais le fonctionnement du système.

Fallait pas poster un vendredi ( même si c'est probablement fait exprès ).

----------

## ppg

Honnêtement, je trouve que le choix d'une distrib' est très subjectif. Mais clairement si c'est pour un débutant, sur un lap' ou un desktop, oublie debian.

kubuntu c'est le parent pauvre de la famille des *buntu, donc pour moi il te reste fedora et mandriva. Je connais pas fedora et je sais pas s'il y a un outil du genre drakeconf, et dailleurs au niveau des retours que j'ai eu de fedora je pencherais plus sur mandriva pour ton ami.

Bref si tu veux vraiment faire ton choix il y a http://frlinux.net/?section=distributions qui propose un panel de test avec screenshots.

----------

## Tuxicomane

 *Quote:*   

> dailleurs au niveau des retours que j'ai eu de fedora je pencherais plus sur mandriva pour ton ami. 

 Au niveau qualités générales non, mais pour l'utilisation recherchée, oui, complètement.

----------

## Magic Banana

Très bonne ta signature, Tuxicomane !  :Laughing: 

----------

## xaviermiller

+1 @tuxicomane  :Laughing: 

----------

## k-root

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

>  j'ai supporté du X11 en 640x480 et 16 couleurs pendant 2-3 mois, jusqu'à ce que je me décide à changer ma Matrox Millenium pour une carte supportée par XFree86 (S3 Virge). Souvenirs souvenirs 

 

a cette epoque c`est 512k pour la video que je me trainais avec un netbsb-68k .. mais j`ais pas tenu 10min .. c`etait beaucoup trop lent meme avec un bus system overclocker a 33mhz. je bavais d`envie devant les performance des matrox et autre 3dfx.

----------

## Magic Banana

Google Wave est le buzz du moment. Ça vous excite ?

----------

## titoucha

Ben j'attends de le voir tourner en vrai   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Ben j'attends de le voir tourner en vrai  

 

Surtout oui. J'ai lu en diagonale, c'est centralisé le bouzin non (donc serveur google inside?)?

----------

## xaviermiller

Ah Google   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## kwenspc

[ma vie]

/me cherche un nouveau taf. En ce contexte économique formidable et ce boom du travail ça devrait pas poser trop de problème... Et toujours hors de France (en même temps ça me dirait rien de revenir  :Razz: )

[/ma vie]

----------

## titoucha

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *titoucha wrote:*   Ben j'attends de le voir tourner en vrai   
> 
> Surtout oui. J'ai lu en diagonale, c'est centralisé le bouzin non (donc serveur google inside?)?

 

Oui comme j'ai compris ce sera un nouveau service de la pieuvre google.   :Twisted Evil:  mais par contre je n'ai pas vu le côté extraordinaire de la chose.

----------

## geekounet

 *titoucha wrote:*   

>  *kwenspc wrote:*    *titoucha wrote:*   Ben j'attends de le voir tourner en vrai   
> 
> Surtout oui. J'ai lu en diagonale, c'est centralisé le bouzin non (donc serveur google inside?)? 
> 
> Oui comme j'ai compris ce sera un nouveau service de la pieuvre google.   mais par contre je n'ai pas vu le côté extraordinaire de la chose.

 

Non, c'est décentralisé, c'est installable chez soi, et ça communique entre eux par XMPP.  :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> [ma vie]
> 
> /me cherche un nouveau taf. En ce contexte économique formidable et ce boom du travail ça devrait pas poser trop de problème... Et toujours hors de France (en même temps ça me dirait rien de revenir )
> 
> [/ma vie]

 

Courage, je suis aussi dans le même cas... mais j'ai presque trouvé.

----------

## titoucha

@geekounet c'est une bonne nouvelle que tu annonces là, mais ça ne me dit toujours pas ce qu'il va y avoir d'extraordinaire là dedans à part réunir plusieurs téchnologies qui existent déjà en une seule application.

----------

## geekounet

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> @geekounet c'est une bonne nouvelle que tu annonces là, mais ça ne me dit toujours pas ce qu'il va y avoir d'extraordinaire là dedans à part réunir plusieurs téchnologies qui existent déjà en une seule application.

 

Ça permettrai par exemple de remplacer Lotus Notes dans certaines entreprises par un équivalent libre, moderne, décentralisé, web2.0clickalol, etc. ?  :Smile:  Je vois surtout que ça va faire un premier grand pas pour le remplacement du vieillissant SMTP par le XMPP (avec la flexibilité, la sécurité, etc. que ça apporte).

----------

## titoucha

Merci des précisions, je ne l'avais pas vu du niveau des entreprises   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Delvin

Et c'est aussi un des premier développement google totalement open source.

Fait assez notable pour êtré remarqué.

Manquerait plus qu'ils libérent BigTables maintenant tiens    :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## davidou2a

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

>  *kwenspc wrote:*   [ma vie]
> 
> /me cherche un nouveau taf. En ce contexte économique formidable et ce boom du travail ça devrait pas poser trop de problème... Et toujours hors de France (en même temps ça me dirait rien de revenir )
> 
> [/ma vie] 
> ...

 

Bah moi ce fut radical, j'ai temporairement changé de branche... je bosse a la poste mdr

----------

## Leander256

Je suis aussi une victime de la crise économique. En même temps, rentrer dans l'industrie financière le premier jour de la crise des subprimes, j'aurais dû me douter que c'était mauvais signe  :Laughing:  J'ai cherché sur Singapour mais on me proposait des salaires trop ridicules pour que j'aie envie de rester. Me voilà donc de retour en France le temps de... refaire mon passeport dont la photo se décolle (merci les handicapés de l'imprimerie nationale, ça me fait 88 euros de timbres fiscaux...) et un petit visa vacances-travail.

Au passage j'ai réinstallé une Gentoo sur mon laptop et je suis bluffé par le KMS qui ne me sert à rien mais qui fonctionne parfaitement (allez on peut dire aussi que je gagne quelques secondes au lancement de X). Le paquet eclipse-sdk est une catastrophe, j'ai installé la RC3 de la prochaine version dans mon home et ça fonctionne au poil... Va comprendre Charles. Et j'essaye désespérément d'activer le pretty printing pour gdb. Pour ceux qui ne savent pas ce que c'est, gdb intègre dans sa version de développement un interpréteur python qui permet par exemple d'afficher le contenu d'un conteneur STL plutôt que ses variables internes.

----------

## peapa

 *Leander256 wrote:*   

> je suis bluffé par le KMS qui ne me sert à rien mais qui fonctionne parfaitement (allez on peut dire aussi que je gagne quelques secondes au lancement de X)

 

J'ai testé Tuxonice il y a peu et je l'ai tout de suite adopté ! En effet, avec Tuxonice, mon bureau gnome avec compiz est chargé en une dizaine de secondes (a partir du moment où grub lance gentoo), contre plus d'une trentaine sans !

----------

## Magic Banana

Une analyse détaillée du décevant Référentiel Général Inachevé (le RGI  :Wink:  ) par Jean-Marie Gouarné.

----------

## Zoboulo

 *Leander256 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Au passage j'ai réinstallé une Gentoo sur mon laptop et je suis bluffé par le KMS qui ne me sert à rien mais qui fonctionne parfaitement
> 
> 

 

Ça a l'air sympa ce KMS. Est-ce que ça permet finalement de faire tourner X sans les droits root (c'était un des objectifs annoncés) ?

Sinon, est-ce que ça marche avec les drivers nvidia proprio ou c'est reservé aux drivers libres ?

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Une analyse détaillée du décevant Référentiel Général Inachevé (le RGI  ) par Jean-Marie Gouarné.

 

Sur le même sujet, l'April a également réagi :

 *Frédéric Couchet, délégué général de l'April wrote:*   

> Cette décision du gouvernement aura pour conséquence de ne rien changer au paysage de l'administration électronique. Les formats propriétaires de Microsoft continueront de régner sur la bureautique, au détriment de l'interopérabilité et de la pérennité des données.

 

 *Benoît Sibaud, président de l'April wrote:*   

> La version du RGI qui vient d'être publiée légitime la discrimination des utilisateurs de logiciels libres. Tout est fait pour que Microsoft puisse conforter sa position dominante sans jouer le jeu de l'interopérabilité. Le gouvernement vient de tourner le dos à sa souveraineté numérique et à l'ouverture du marché.

 

----------

## truc

Pour ceux qui se sont mis à halevt suite à une discution ici, si vous constatiez des lenteurs excessives quand vous montiez des des disques externes et compagnie, j'ai trouvé ça en attendant mieux

```
diff -u /usr/share/halevt/halevt.xml /etc/halevt/halevt.xml 

--- /usr/share/halevt/halevt.xml        2009-06-27 11:11:18.325819661 +0200

+++ /etc/halevt/halevt.xml      2009-06-27 11:11:18.815955407 +0200

@@ -37,7 +37,10 @@

 to mount the device. This allows regular users to read the device.

 !-->

 <halevt:Device match="&MOUNTABLE;">

+<!--

    <halevt:Insertion exec="halevt-mount -u $hal.udi$ -o sync -m 002"/>

+!-->

+   <halevt:Insertion exec="halevt-mount -u $hal.udi$ -o flush -m 002"/>

 </halevt:Device>

 

 <!--

```

«En attendant mieux», car en fait, j'aimerais que ça ne prenne effet que pour du vfat, mais je ne sais pas creusé beaucoup plus, car je ne monte  quasiment que du vfat de toutes façons.

Voili-voilou

----------

## Magic Banana

Firefox 3.5 devrait sortir dans quelques semaines (il en est au stade "Release Candidate 3"). Une vidéo de trois minutes (sous-titrée en français) présentant cette nouvelle mouture de ce navigateur Web.

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Firefox 3.5 devrait sortir dans quelques semaines (il en est au stade "Release Candidate 3"). Une vidéo de trois minutes (sous-titrée en français) présentant cette nouvelle mouture de ce navigateur Web.

 

Les semaines se font courtes de nos jours ! Firefox 3.5 sortira demain à 18h. La gestion de la mémoire approche la perfection.

----------

## truc

Cool, pour les améliorations techniques de firefox, maintenant, la vidéo est très moyenne... La moitié du temps est consacrée à montrer comment surfer discrètement sur la wibe pr0n (ou comment acheter acheter un cadeau à quelqu'un par le net sans qu'il puisse le savoir...). Heureusement que ça(les améliorations) ne s'arrête pas là!

----------

## kwenspc

Hum la sécurité je trouve que c'est pas mal: sur un pc qui n'est pas le tiens (chez des amis, ou autre) t'as pas forcément envie qu'il sache sur quel site tu es allé, sans que ce soit pour du pr0n  :Wink: 

Il est vrai qu'ils auraient dû plus parler de la conso mémoire, et surtout des incrustations videos. J'ai vu une présentation il y a peu - je n'ai plus le lien ;( - c'est assez bluffant et intéressant pour l'interactivité. Bon reste un vrai performant et fiable du svg (et un sdk efficace, surtout!) pour contrer flash et on sera content.

----------

## Magic Banana

Un article très intéressant (mais un peu long) de Framablog concernant la nouvelle "Académie en ligne".

----------

## Temet

Un peu de légèreté : http://www.nojhan.net/geekscottes/index.php?strip=134

Un, deux, trois... trollez !!!!  :Laughing: 

----------

## kwenspc

boah, c'est du réchauffé. Il a été plus inspiré...  :Smile: 

----------

## ppg

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Un peu de légèreté : http://www.nojhan.net/geekscottes/index.php?strip=134
> 
> Un, deux, trois... trollez !!!! 

 

Ma contribution :

http://tnerual.eriogerg.free.fr/0xBABAF000L/10_fr.html

----------

## titoucha

J'aime bien   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Temet

Excellent ... mais j'aime bien Notepad++ (et oui, sous Windows au boulot...)

----------

## geekounet

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Excellent ... mais j'aime bien Notepad++ (et oui, sous Windows au boulot...)

 

gVim et Emacs existent pour Windows, pas d'excuse pour ne pas utiliser un éditeur libre...  :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *Temet wrote:*   Excellent ... mais j'aime bien Notepad++ (et oui, sous Windows au boulot...) 
> 
> gVim et Emacs existent pour Windows, pas d'excuse pour ne pas utiliser un éditeur libre... 

 

Y a toujours du travail qui soit sous nux/bsd, pas d'excuse pour ne pas utiliser un OS libre!   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## geekounet

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*    *Temet wrote:*   Excellent ... mais j'aime bien Notepad++ (et oui, sous Windows au boulot...) 
> 
> gVim et Emacs existent pour Windows, pas d'excuse pour ne pas utiliser un éditeur libre...  
> 
> Y a toujours du travail qui soit sous nux/bsd, pas d'excuse pour ne pas utiliser un OS libre!  

 

Mes confuses, notepad++ est sous GPL, je m'a trompé...

Sinon oui, le boulot sous un OS libre ça manque pas, en cherchant bien.  :Smile: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sinon oui, le boulot sous un OS libre ça manque pas, en cherchant bien. 

 

Bah perso il est hors de question que je bosse pour du proprio 100%. Au "pire" faut que ce soit du l'unix proprio, mais m$... arlg non. Il y a amha assez de dev m$ comme ça sur le marché. Ils ont pas besoin moi.

eh non je suis pas un adepte du gcu squad ^^'

----------

## xaviermiller

 *ppg wrote:*   

> Ma contribution :
> 
> http://tnerual.eriogerg.free.fr/0xBABAF000L/10_fr.html

 

C'est tout à toi ? J'aime vraiment bien l'humour qui s'en dégage  :Smile: 

----------

## ppg

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

>  *ppg wrote:*   Ma contribution :
> 
> http://tnerual.eriogerg.free.fr/0xBABAF000L/10_fr.html 
> 
> C'est tout à toi ? J'aime vraiment bien l'humour qui s'en dégage 

 

Non ce n'est pas moi qui suis l'auteur des strips. J'avais découvert par hasard ce site en cherchant un "feuille de triche" pour emacs (oh un vilain troll poilu).

----------

## boozo

'alute

je craque   :Crying or Very sad:   je vois pas ce que je rate dans cette install d'une gentoo toute fraiche dans un chroot (arch hote/cible i686 sur la base d'un stage3 et optimisation commandées pour un prescott) - la recompilation de la toolchain avant de me frapper tout le system me donne systématiquement cette erreur sur gcc :

```

rm -f SYSCALLS.c tmp-SYSCALLS.s

sed -e s/TARGET_GETGROUPS_T/gid_t/ \

          /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/work/gcc-4.3.2/gcc/sys-types.h /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/work/gcc-4.3.2/gcc/sys-protos.h > SYSCALLS.c

/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/work/build/./gcc/xgcc -B/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/work/build/./gcc/ -B/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ -B/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/lib/ -isystem /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/include -isystem /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/sys-include -O2 -g -march=prescott -pipe -O2   -DIN_GCC    -W -Wall -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wold-style-definition -Wno-strict-prototypes -Wno-error -isystem ./include  -I. -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/work/gcc-4.3.2/gcc -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/work/gcc-4.3.2/gcc/. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/work/gcc-4.3.2/gcc/../include -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/work/gcc-4.3.2/gcc/../libcpp/include  -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/work/gcc-4.3.2/gcc/../libdecnumber -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/work/gcc-4.3.2/gcc/../libdecnumber/bid -I../libdecnumber    \

          -aux-info SYSCALLS.c.X -S -o tmp-SYSCALLS.s SYSCALLS.c

cc1: erreur interne du compilateur: Instruction non permise

Veuillez soumettre un rapport complet d'anomalies,

avec le source pré-traité si nécessaire.

Consultez <http://bugs.gentoo.org/> pour plus de détail.

make[3]: *** [SYSCALLS.c.X] Erreur 1

make[3]: quittant le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/work/build/gcc »

make[2]: *** [all-stage2-gcc] Erreur 2

make[2]: quittant le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/work/build »

make[1]: *** [stage2-bubble] Erreur 2

make[1]: quittant le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/work/build »

make: *** [bootstrap-lean] Erreur 2

```

Je vois pas en quoi compiler d'un pentium-m -> prescott serait incompatible au point de générer des instructions foireuses ? non ?

Et quel que soit l'ordre dans lequel je m'y prenne (kernel-headers<->glibc<->gcc<->binutils<->libtool) ben... c'est toujours pareil ! Seul gcc m'envoi aux fraises, toujours au même endroit et pour la même cause ! Grrmmlblble... je fulmine   :Evil or Very Mad:   !   Mais qu'est-ce que je râte ! Bord** !

Help ! Je donne un part de mon dessert de ce soir à qui me donne une piste   :Laughing: 

ps: si c'est pas trop trivial comme boulette je me fendrai d'un thread dédié

----------

## truc

C'est une installation depuis un chroot, 'depuis' un liveCD? sysrescueCD?

----------

## YetiBarBar

 *boozo wrote:*   

> ps: si c'est pas trop trivial comme boulette je me fendrai d'un thread dédié

 

Ca serait surement une bonne idée...

Dans le build de gcc, tu compiles d'abord un micro gcc (appelons le CC) et CC est utilisé pour fabriquer le binaire gcc final. (Je simplifie mais l'idée est là)

Du coup, si tu "emerge gcc" avec un -march=prescott et que tu compiles sur un pentium-m, je dirais "Et paf, le SSE3"...

----------

## ppg

Ca me rapelle la fois où j'ai eu une erreur avec gcc 4.3 : "compiler internal error" avec une histoire de psets.

Bref après avoir cherché en long et large sur internet je me suis apperçu que c'était un bug connu pour gcc 4.3, les versions 4.4 et 4.2 n'ayant pas ce problème.

A tout hasard si tu pouvais essayer avec un gcc autre que 4.3 histoire d'être bien sur que le problème ne vient pas de là.

Dans l'immédiat j'ai pas d'autres idées.

----------

## geekounet

 *YetiBarBar wrote:*   

>  *boozo wrote:*   ps: si c'est pas trop trivial comme boulette je me fendrai d'un thread dédié 
> 
> Ca serait surement une bonne idée...
> 
> Dans le build de gcc, tu compiles d'abord un micro gcc (appelons le CC) et CC est utilisé pour fabriquer le binaire gcc final. (Je simplifie mais l'idée est là)
> ...

 

Le build de GCC ça se passe en 3 fois. La première fois il build un gcc light (sans les parties C++ etc.), il se rebuild ensuite lui même en entier, et il y a encore un 3e build ensuite, qui sert à vérifier qu'il produit effectivement exactement les mêmes binaires (si ce n'est pas le cas, c'est qu'il est donc foireux).

----------

## boozo

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *YetiBarBar wrote:*    *boozo wrote:*   ps: si c'est pas trop trivial comme boulette je me fendrai d'un thread dédié 
> 
> Ca serait surement une bonne idée...
> 
> Dans le build de gcc, tu compiles d'abord un micro gcc (appelons le CC) et CC est utilisé pour fabriquer le binaire gcc final. (Je simplifie mais l'idée est là)
> ...

 

Ben ouais /me vraiment une buse !

'tain je me suis entêté sur les LD_FLAGS tellement j'étais sûr de mon coup sur le recouvrement des optimisations :

-Os -arch=pentium-m (hote) .-> -O2 -arch=prescott (cible)

Ben voilà rtfm une fois de plus ; man gcc en l'occurrence   :Laughing: 

YetiBarBar, ma tension systolique vous remercie bien ^^

bn à tous

@All : merci également à tous. L'hote c'est ma gentoo du boulot et je me fait un clone pour une machine de recup pour des tests et je me suis pris la tête comme une mule tellement j'étais sûr de moi - Pfff !

Aussi... fait 35 °C (clim en carafe - normal, classique) et faire çà à la course après 9h de taf avant de rentrer je le sais sais bien que c'est pas "tip-top" pour la QA. Vous savez bien genre faire les up{dates,grade} des machines de prod à un vendredi à 18h - la methode R@che quoi !   :Mr. Green: 

Sinon oui pour gcc je connais au moins un chouilla pourtant il y a qq années je faisais souvent mumuse avec crossdev et distcc sur les machines du parc que j'avais mais apparamment ça n'a pas suffit pour voir la lumière...

<mode_mauvaise_fois> Et pis c'est de la faute de Gentoo aussi... des installs j'en fait une en tout et pour tout pour toute la durée de vie de la machine et après voilà le résultat : une fois tous les 4-5 ans après j'oublie ! </mode_mauvaise_fois>

Edit : Ah oui au fait, si la patrouille veux un topic à part - histoire que je perde ce peu de crédibilité si laborieusement acquise - merci de faire le nécessaire

f'rais la régulation demain au mieux

----------

## Magic Banana

Trois bonnes nouvelles du côté de la lutte contre la vente liée.

----------

## kopp

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *YetiBarBar wrote:*    *boozo wrote:*   ps: si c'est pas trop trivial comme boulette je me fendrai d'un thread dédié 
> 
> Ca serait surement une bonne idée...
> 
> Dans le build de gcc, tu compiles d'abord un micro gcc (appelons le CC) et CC est utilisé pour fabriquer le binaire gcc final. (Je simplifie mais l'idée est là)
> ...

 

t'es sur que ça fonctionne toujours comme ça ?

Le build de gcc a sévèrement raccourci récemment... Je sais pas s'ils ont changé quelque chose dans le processus que tu décris, ou juste améliorer l'ensemble.

----------

## SnowBear

Juste un coucou pour vous signaler que je reviens parmi vous   :Very Happy:   (enfin si j'arrive à réinstaller ma gentoo pas comme maintenant o_O )

----------

## truc

 *SnowBear wrote:*   

> Juste un coucou pour vous signaler que je reviens parmi vous    (enfin si j'arrive à réinstaller ma gentoo pas comme maintenant o_O )

 

Hey, j'suis de retour depuis quelques mois aussi, gentoo, c'est presque pire que la licence GPL que certains comparent au cancer...  :Wink: 

Alors, de quoi était faite ton escapade?  :Smile: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Parce que Apple est contre, Ogg Theora ne sera pas spécifié dans HTML 5.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## SnowBear

 *truc wrote:*   

>  *SnowBear wrote:*   Juste un coucou pour vous signaler que je reviens parmi vous    (enfin si j'arrive à réinstaller ma gentoo pas comme maintenant o_O ) 
> 
> Hey, j'suis de retour depuis quelques mois aussi, gentoo, c'est presque pire que la licence GPL que certains comparent au cancer... 
> 
> Alors, de quoi était faite ton escapade? 

 

Mon escapade... 

je me suis contenté d'une Ubuntu.

Ma vie réelle a été chamboulée et m'a contraint à revoir mes habitudes, plus de temps à consacrer à mes pcs, fallait que ça fonctionne dessuite et je n'avais plus la "force" de me pencher sur des problèmes d'erreurs de compilations...

Maintenant que ça va mieux et que je constate qu'il n'y a que gentoo qui me procure une certaine satisfaction bah... je revient  :Smile: 

J'avais oublié que c'était si lent à compiler   :Very Happy:  . A moi les longues heures d'adaptation du make.conf, du .config... \o/

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Parce que Apple est contre, Ogg Theora ne sera pas spécifié dans HTML 5. 

 

Complément d'information.

----------

## Mickael

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

>  *Magic Banana wrote:*   Parce que Apple est contre, Ogg Theora ne sera pas spécifié dans HTML 5.  
> 
> Complément d'information.

 

En même temps, peut-être que par la force des choses, cela pourrait bouger plus vite : 

Dailymotion-soutient-Firefox-35-pour-s-affranchir-du-Flash

 *Quote:*   

> Les efforts réalisés par Adobe pour ouvrir son format Flash n'ont pas suffi à calmer le désir d'indépendance de Mozilla et des éditeurs de plateformes de vidéo en ligne, qui en ont assez d'un format Flash lourd, bourré de brevets, très consommateur en ressources matérielles, peu flexible, et mal adapté. Mais l'Ogg Theora a lui aussi ses problèmes, au premier rang desquels la qualité vidéo, jugée encore très perfectible. Il n'est pas encore certain qu'un autre format, tel le Dirac soutenu par la BBC, ne s'impose pas sur la durée.

 

----------

## amirouche

La convergence des sciences (1/3) : Un choix de société

La convergence des sciences (2/3) : La religion de la technologie

La convergence de sciences (3/3) : Une question politique plus que scientifique

----------

## xaviermiller

http://social.answers.microsoft.com/Forums/en-US/vistahardware/thread/720108ee-0a9c-4090-b62d-bbd5cb1a7605

----------

## boozo

 :Laughing:   Certains commentaires sont savoureux  :Laughing: 

----------

## Biloute

Dans un forum qui comporte les mots social et vista, des cas somme ça il doit y en avoir un paquet!

----------

## YetiBarBar

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> http://social.answers.microsoft.com/Forums/en-US/vistahardware/thread/720108ee-0a9c-4090-b62d-bbd5cb1a7605

 

Comme quoi, il y a vraiment de gros progrès à faire sur certains modèles d'interface chaise/clavier...

----------

## kwenspc

question con, je me prend le chou avec le framebuffer. Je voudrais utiliser le theme spash natural_gentoo. don cje passe bien splash=silent,theme:natural_gentoo  mais nada. L'écran reste noir (mais backlight allumé).

Ce theme est bel et bien appelé natural_gentoo dans /etc/splash, mais est ce le même nom à mettre en option? pas un truc genre "Natural Gentoo" ?  :Neutral: 

----------

## Gaby

Ca fait un bout de temps que j'ai reglé mon framebuffer donc je ne me souviens plus trop de comment ça marche mais moi j'ai ça :

```
kernel (hd0,0)/boot/kernel-2.6.30-gentoo-r1 root=/dev/md5 md=5,/dev/sda5,/dev/sdb5  quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 splash=silent,theme:livecd-2007.0 video=vesa:ywrap,mtrr vga=791

initrd (hd0,0)/boot/fbsplash-livecd-2007.0-1280x1024
```

Pour le thème livecd-2007.0.

Je regarderai un peu plus demain matin si tu veux, ce sera l'occasion de tester des nouveaux thème pour voir.

Gaby

----------

## kwenspc

Merci Gaby, apparemment c'est même pas un soucis de theme, c'est carrément le framebuffer qui déconne. Écran noir tout le temps. Je vois vraiment pas ce qui cloche, je me suis échiné plusieurs heures hier: vesa, radeon ou uvesa: résultat plus ou moins identique. Première fois que ça me crée autant de problème, je pige vraiment pas.

[edit] bon c'est fixé, j'ai super honte. en fait en testant plusieurs drivers fb, j'ai pas vérifié si framebuffer console support restait coché ou non... et apparemment il à jarté. d'où le bel ércan noi. super, bravo... quel nul.   :Embarassed:  [/edit]

----------

## Gaby

De mémoire mon principale problème venait de la résolution supportée. Il me semble que le paramètre 791 est le seul qui fonctionne chez moi. D'ailleur je n'ai qu'un seul mode reconnu dans :

```
gaby@Shogun ~ $ cat /sys/class/graphics/fb0/modes

U:1024x768p-75
```

----------

## Biloute

Je viens de réinstaller gentoo pour l'avoir sur du ext4.

C'est à dire un /boot en ext4 sans journal, un / et un /home en ext4 standard avec un peu de swap

Put@|~ de sa meµ& le FS.

Et encore, tout est monté sans option d'optimisation

Vous avez déjà regardé le début de chaque ligne dans dmesg.

```
[    3.946106] EXT4 FS on sda7, internal journal on sda7:8

[    4.572700] EXT4-fs: barriers enabled

[    4.573066] kjournald2 starting: pid 1315, dev sda8:8, commit interval 5 seconds

[    4.573373] EXT4 FS on sda8, internal journal on sda8:8

[    4.573378] EXT4-fs: delayed allocation enabled

[    4.573382] EXT4-fs: file extents enabled

[    4.587696] EXT4-fs: mballoc enabled

[    4.587723] EXT4-fs: mounted filesystem sda8 with ordered data mode

[    4.674846] Adding 1542200k swap on /dev/sda6.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1542200k
```

Le chiffre 4 était remplacé par le 6 quand j'étais en ext3

Et quand je chronomètre le temps de boot entre la sortie du menu grub et l'affichage de xfce avec hdd à l'arrêt, ça passe de 33sec à 25sec.

J'ai vérifié deux fois si tous les services s'étaient bien lancés.

Quand j'ouvre gimp ça démarre au quart de tour.

```
hdparm -tT /dev/sda

/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   5380 MB in  1.99 seconds = 2702.88 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  116 MB in  3.05 seconds =  38.03 MB/sec
```

38MB/sec contre 34MB/sec pour ext3 ?

A la base je voulais juste faire des copies de partitions plutôt que de reprendre gentoo à zero avec un simple

```
cp -fr /mnt/backup/* /nouvelle partion ext4
```

La grosse looze quand j'ai vu que tous les liens, les permissions, ... n'étaient plus respectés.

----------

## peapa

 *Biloute wrote:*   

> La grosse looze quand j'ai vu que tous les liens, les permissions, ... n'étaient plus respectés.

 

Me rappelle plus lesquelles mais y'a des options à passer à cp pour ça

Pour ma part pour passer de ext3 à ext4, j'ai utilisé un stage 4.

Aussi, j'ai pas ressenti de changement au niveau des perfs après le passage en ext4, mais j'ai pas trop fait attention non plus.

A noter également qu'il m'est déjà arrivé deux fois en quelques mois d'utilisation d'avoir des erreurs dans le système de fichier après une extinction sauvage du pc (coupure de courant ou hard reboot), chose qui ne s'est jamais produite avec ext3.

----------

## kwenspc

 *peapa wrote:*   

>  *Biloute wrote:*   La grosse looze quand j'ai vu que tous les liens, les permissions, ... n'étaient plus respectés. 
> 
> Me rappelle plus lesquelles mais y'a des options à passer à cp pour ça
> 
> 

 

cp -a

----------

## geekounet

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *peapa wrote:*    *Biloute wrote:*   La grosse looze quand j'ai vu que tous les liens, les permissions, ... n'étaient plus respectés. 
> 
> Me rappelle plus lesquelles mais y'a des options à passer à cp pour ça
> 
>  
> ...

 

cp -pPR quand on veut rester compatible POSIX pour que ça passe partout.  :Smile: 

----------

## Bapt

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> cp -pPR quand on veut rester compatible POSIX pour que ça passe partout. 

 

d'ailleurs c'est écrit dans la page de man de toutes les version de cp qui rajoute le -a donc pas d'excuse pour ne pas connaître  :Smile: 

----------

## kwenspc

Rah ces BSDistes... ^^

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Il y a une nouvelle distribution GNU/Linux qui pointe le bout de son nez. Elle est africaine, basée sur Slackware mais opte pour un système de ports à la FreeBSD (ou la Gentoo), une optimisation pour une utilisation Bureau et se veut 100% libre. Manifestement une petite communauté s'est déjà créé autour de ce projet. Intéressant vous ne trouvez pas ? Elle s'appelle Kongoni (car, pour le moment, seul KDE4 est dsponible comme bureau par défaut) et vous pouvez lire un entretien de son créateur.

 

Je vous en parlais le 4 mars dernier. Une version stable, baptisée Nietzsche, est maintenant disponible ! L'annonce de cette sortie est très complète dans la présentation de Kongoni GNU/Linux. Cette distribution peut intéresser plus d'un Gentooiste amoureux du système d'installation de logiciels à base de "ports" (ou qui en a marre d'avoir un KDE bloqué dans la branche 3.5.x). Pour télécharger le Live CD, le mieux, à l'heure actuelle, est certainement d'utiliser bittorrent :

* Kongoni32

* Kongoni64

EDIT: Je vous confirme la bonne santé du torrent : moins de 55 minutes pour télécharger le CD.  :Wink: 

----------

## Magic Banana

0 A.D. est un jeu de stratégie en temps réel en cours de développement. Il mesure 150 000 lignes de C++... et vient de passer en GNU GPL v2 ou toute version ultérieure (et CC-BY-SA pour les graphismes/sons).  :Very Happy:  Le but : ramener des forces vives pour aider à terminer ce projet (à but non lucratif) très prometteur. Des gentooistes intéressés ? Pour en savoir plus...

----------

## Magic Banana

Cet article (daté d'aujourd'hui) nous rappelle comment Microsoft a poussé l'OOXML jusqu'à la norme ISO et les conséquence que cela a, encore aujourd'hui, sur cet organisme international (car les pays qui se sont inscrit uniquement pour profiter des pots de vin/avantages en licences de Microsoft ne votent plus).

----------

## Biloute

Ca change ton article

Parce que en ce moment c'est que sur Window7.

Y en a marre de tous ces sites d'informatique qui parlent que de ça.

Par exemple il se cassent la tête à trouver le prix des versions boites alors qu'ils sera téléchargé à 0€ ou ils sera imposé avec le PC.

----------

## Bapt

 *Biloute wrote:*   

> Ca change ton article
> 
> Parce que en ce moment c'est que sur Window7.
> 
> Y en a marre de tous ces sites d'informatique qui parlent que de ça.
> ...

 

Et toi tu viens le faire ici génial \o/

----------

## truc

 *Bapt wrote:*   

> Et toi tu viens le faire ici génial \o/

 

C'est clair! Au risque de passer pour l'associal du oueb, j'n'avais pas encore entendu parler de tout ça! ('fin, j'avais quand même déjà entendu parler du windows 7!  :Wink:  )

----------

## Bapt

 *truc wrote:*   

>  *Bapt wrote:*   Et toi tu viens le faire ici génial \o/ 
> 
> C'est clair! Au risque de passer pour l'associal du oueb, j'n'avais pas encore entendu parler de tout ça! ('fin, j'avais quand même déjà entendu parler du windows 7!  )

 

Je te rassure moi non plus, mais comme j'évite comme la peste 90% des sites français dit "informatique" c'est normal  :Smile: 

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Biloute wrote:*   

> Ca change ton article
> 
> Parce que en ce moment c'est que sur Window7.

 

Je dirais plutôt que ça ne parle que de Chrome OS (ou comment priver les utilisateurs du contrôle de leur informatique avec les "applications Web" et le "cloud computing") et, avant cela, de Mono (on comment on risque de se ramasser des brevets sur le coin de la gueule). Ne t'énerve pas Bapt, je donne ces deux liens pour les "associaux du oueb".  :Wink:  Pour toi (et les autres), je propose un lien plus philosophique sur le logiciel Libre.

----------

## truc

Bonjour!

Je compte m'acheter un pc 'trans-portable' (le contraire des mini-portables si vous voyez ce que je veux dire), je ne cherche pas spécialement une bête de course, j'souhaite juste un pc portable avec un grand écran, de la RAM en quantité suffisante, et pas trop cher. En regardant dans les grandes surfaces, j'vois des trucs entre 400-600€ (et quelques brouettes), ces pc sont estampillés hp, Asus, lenovo et autres joyeusetés, j'en appelle donc à vos connaissances de bases.

Quelle marque vaut-il mieux privilégier pour avoir une compatibilité linux maximale? (j'entends par là, surtout avoir le wifi, le son (entrée micro&sortie casque inclus), et la webcam qui fonctionnent facilement!)

Avez vous des conseils?

Merci!

----------

## mornik

En janvier je me suis acheté un portable. Je suis allé dans la grande surface, j'ai pris les références, je suis allé sur google et j'ai cherché pour chaque modèle (qui m'intéressait bien sur) sa compatibilité avec linux.

Au final j'ai un Acer (marque qui propose le remboursement de la licence apres renvois du portable dans les 30 jours) full libre. Seul bémol c'est la gestion de la sortie Video que je n'arrive pas à faire fonctionner (pas trop cherché non plus).

----------

## truc

après renvoi du portable dans les 30 jours, euh, j'suis nouveau dans le milieu «j'me fais rembourser», ça veut dire quoi au juste en deux mots?

----------

## Oupsman

Tu renvoies le portable en atelier au max 30J après l'achat pour recevoir ton chèque de 20€ ...

----------

## kwenspc

Ça doit même pas payer l'a/r du paquet ça?

----------

## truc

Et l'intêret de le renvoyer c'est quoi? de leur faire constater que tu ne fais pas tourner ouinouin?

----------

## Biloute

L'intérêt est de te décourager.

Cette méthode est fortement critiqué voir même considérée comme illégale.

Je te conseil l'article de l'AFUL : http://www.racketiciel.info/guide/index

----------

## Magic Banana

 *truc wrote:*   

> Bonjour!
> 
> Je compte m'acheter un pc 'trans-portable' (le contraire des mini-portables si vous voyez ce que je veux dire), je ne cherche pas spécialement une bête de course, j'souhaite juste un pc portable avec un grand écran, de la RAM en quantité suffisante, et pas trop cher. En regardant dans les grandes surfaces, j'vois des trucs entre 400-600€ (et quelques brouettes), ces pc sont estampillés hp, Asus, lenovo et autres joyeusetés, j'en appelle donc à vos connaissances de bases.
> 
> Quelle marque vaut-il mieux privilégier pour avoir une compatibilité linux maximale? (j'entends par là, surtout avoir le wifi, le son (entrée micro&sortie casque inclus), et la webcam qui fonctionnent facilement!)
> ...

 

Je ne suis pas sûr de comprendre le concept de "pc 'trans-portable'". Mais si tu veux un truc de 12'' et 2kg vraiment pas cher, il y a celui-là (vendu sans système d'exploitation  :Very Happy:  ) à moins de 350€. Si c'est trop grand/lourd et pas suffisamment performant, il y a une promotion (Pack P199) sur le M710L de Clevo qui vient avec 2 Go de RAM, un disque dur de 320 Go, un graveur de DVD, une webcam intégrée, etc. Bref, un super-netbook (mais est-ce un "pc 'trans-portable'" ?) pour moins de 500€. Là encore tu peux choisir de ne pas payer de système d'exploitation (ou te faire préinstaller un GNU/Linux pour pas un centime de plus).

Sinon pour trouver un bon vendeur ou un bon constructeur, suis les deux liens !

----------

## Delvin

en fait le 'trans-portable' c'est plutôt le contraire de ce que tu propose Magic Banana

Il cherche plus dans le 17 ou le 18 '' non ?

----------

## truc

 *Delvin wrote:*   

> en fait le 'trans-portable' c'est plutôt le contraire de ce que tu propose Magic Banana
> 
> Il cherche plus dans le 17 ou le 18 '' non ?

 

Oui c'est bien ça!  «trans-portable» dans le genre ça s'transporte, mais c'est moins lourd posé... un truc assez grand, avec le confort d'un pc de bureau... fin voila quoi  :Smile:  J'avais vu cette catégorie quelque part, j'croyais que c'était une dénomination pseudo-officielle  :Wink: 

Merci Mornik aussi, j'vais regarder du coté d'Acer, (tu dis tout ok, sauf sortie vidéo, ça veut bien dire que le micro aussi hein?  :Wink:  )

----------

## nico_calais

Ah mon avis, la marque va pas forcement t'assurer que tous les peripheriques seront reconnus, surtout si c'est une gamme qui vient de sortir (possibilité de nouveux chipsets, pilotes pas encore developpés sous nux).

Par contre, peut être qu'une recherche google du lspci d'un modèle de portable pourrait te permettre de confirmer si le materiel ne posera pas de pb ou si au contraire tu risques d'avoir un problème (sachant qu'on poste ce genre d'infos quand il y a un problème...).

----------

## Magic Banana

 *truc wrote:*   

>  *Delvin wrote:*   en fait le 'trans-portable' c'est plutôt le contraire de ce que tu propose Magic Banana
> 
> Il cherche plus dans le 17 ou le 18 '' non ? 
> 
> Oui c'est bien ça!  «trans-portable» dans le genre ça s'transporte, mais c'est moins lourd posé... un truc assez grand, avec le confort d'un pc de bureau... fin voila quoi  J'avais vu cette catégorie quelque part, j'croyais que c'était une dénomination pseudo-officielle 

 

Dans ces conditions, qu'est-ce que tu penses de celui-là (qui vient d'un bon vendeur et est donc vendu sans système d'exploitation  :Wink:  ). La carte vidéo étant de l'Intel tu ne devrais rencontrer aucun problème avec GNU/Linux.

----------

## truc

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Dans ces conditions, qu'est-ce que tu penses de celui-là (qui vient d'un bon vendeur et est donc vendu sans système d'exploitation  ). La carte vidéo étant de l'Intel tu ne devrais rencontrer aucun problème avec GNU/Linux.

 

Wow, quel homme (supposition..) aux multiples ressources!

Bref, ouais c'est pas mal du tout! J'aimerais bien pouvoir l'essayer, pour savoir si le clavier est bruyant, mais bon, j'imagine que de toutes façons, on s'y fait! J'avais imaginer l'acheter en vrai (mon coté associal du oueb sans doute...), j'vais voir si y'a pas moyen!

Merci en tout cas!

----------

## Magic Banana

Alors que le référentiel général d'interopérabilité français est, c'est le moins que l'on puise dire, décevant (Microsoft est passé par là...  :Evil or Very Mad:  ), les Norvégiens viennent de publier le leur qui est ce que nous aurions aimé.

----------

## jerep6

Salut,

Dans un script bash, je souhaite me connecter X fois à un serveur ssh : comment peut on faire pour que je ne rentrer qu'une seule fois le mot de passe ? J'ai pensé stocker le mdp dans une variable, mais je ne sais pas interfacer ssh avec cette variable.

Il y a bien la solution de créer une clé sans mot de passe, mais je ne souhaite pas adopter cette solution.

Je ne sais pas si ça a une importance, mais c'est du rsync via ssh que je souhaite faire : rsync -av -e "ssh -l userSsh" /source 192.168.1.12:/dest

----------

## Bapt

une clé avec mot de passer que tu charges dans une ssh-agent et tu es tranquile.

je n'ai jamais compris pourquoi les gens font des clés sans passphrases.

----------

## davidou2a

 *Biloute wrote:*   

> A la base je voulais juste faire des copies de partitions plutôt que de reprendre gentoo à zero avec un simple
> 
> ```
> cp -fr /mnt/backup/* /nouvelle partion ext4
> ```
> ...

 

Moi soit je vais une belle archive tar.gz soit

```
cp -a / /mnt/nouvelle_gentoo
```

ou a défaut

```
cp -prv / /mnt/nouvelle_gentoo
```

----------

## Biloute

Voici ma découverte du jour:

```
ls -l /boot

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root       1 juil. 30  2008 boot -> .

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    1024 mai 22 11:56 grub

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2724032 juil. 18 01:46 kernel-2.6.30-gentoo-r1

drwx------ 2 root root   12288 juil. 30  2008 lost+found
```

Et là j'ai beaucoup de mal à comprendre:

le répertoire boot est un lien mais un lien vers lui même.

Alors à ce moment là, comment est-il possible de faire un 

```
# nano /boot/grub/grub.conf
```

Logiquement je devrais avoir une boucle infinie sans jamais avoir accés au contenu.

```
# nano /boot/boot/boot/boot/boot/boot/boot/boot/boot/boot/boot/boot/boot/boot/boot/boot/boot/boot/boot/boot/boot/boot/boot/boot/boot/boot/...
```

Pourquoi avoir créer ce paradoxe?

Si je fais un 

```
$ ln -s /chti/biloute /chti/biloute
```

Est-il possible retirer ce lien sans supprimer le fichier?

Ne me dites pas qu'il faut faire

```
rm /chri/biloute/biloute
```

PArce que là ça va me faire un gros noeud au cerveau!

----------

## kernelsensei

non non non... il y a un souci de compréhension :

C'est /boot/boot qui pointe vers /boot/ et non /boot qui pointe vers lui même.

En fait c'est utile pour le Boot Loader. Si ton /boot est une partoche à part, t'auras pas d'erreur dans le cas où tu mets /boot/vmlinuz... dans ta ligne kernel.

----------

## Leander256

 *Biloute wrote:*   

> Si je fais un 
> 
> ```
> $ ln -s /chti/biloute /chti/biloute
> ```
> ...

 

Ton lien symbolique est lui aussi un fichier. Lorsque tu invoques rm, ce dernier efface le fichier, et non ce sur quoi le lien pointe.

----------

## jerep6

 *Bapt wrote:*   

> une clé avec mot de passer que tu charges dans une ssh-agent et tu es tranquile.
> 
> je n'ai jamais compris pourquoi les gens font des clés sans passphrases.

 

Ok ça fonctionne merci.

----------

## Magic Banana

Deux articles intéressants :

* Un entretien de Richard Stallman à propos des logiciels privateurs. Conclusion :

 *Richard Stallman wrote:*   

> My message for anyone that uses Windows or MacOS is to notice that using them means that Microsoft or Apple controls your computing. They decide what you can do, and what you can't do. So escape! Join us in the Free World! We have worked 25 years to build it, for freedom's sake. Now all you have to do is choose freedom.

 

* La position de Wikipédia vis à vis du codec à utiliser pour implémenter la balise video de HTML 5.

----------

## Oupsman

Les prises de position extremistes du grand barbu me feront décidément toujours beaucoup rire  :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Les DRMs dans toute leur beauté : Amazon supprime des livres électroniques de leur marque toutes les copies de "1984" (le chef d'œuvre de George Orwell) achetées par ses clients !

Entre les déclarations de RMS (qu'Oupsman traite d'extrêmiste) sur l'"informatique de confiance" (un terme novlangue pour désigner le contrôle de votre ordinateur par celui qui vous vend le système d'exploitation) et les agissements de Amazon, vous voyez le lien ? RMS est peut-être extrêmiste mais il a raison de l'être !

----------

## Oupsman

 :Rolling Eyes:  Tu "oublies" juste de préciser que les livres en questions ont été remboursés, et qu'ils ont été supprimés car Amazon n'avait pas les droits de les reproduire. Tout simplement. Il n'y a pas à chercher 12h à 14h sur ce coup là. Le code de la propriété intellectuelle existe, il doit être respecté, quoi qu'en dise les grands barbus shootés au LSD (ouais, je n'aime VRAIMENT pas RMS). 

Et oui, RMS est un extrémiste, qui devrait ouvrir les yeux et regarder le vrai monde de l'entreprise, et je précise bien de l'entreprise car le libre est prépondérant dans le monde de l'éducation. Le libre percera au moment où on trouvera des logiciels d'aussi bonne qualité que dans le monde propriétaire, et ce dans tous les domaines. Et pour l'instant, c'est très loin d'être le cas. 

Plutot que de trépigner comme il fait (et produire surtout du vent), il devrait plutôt consacrer son charisme à essayer de  recruter des développeurs pour améliorer la qualité des applications existant dans le libre (Ah si digikam pouvait être aussi bon que Bibble ou Lightroom, et si Gimp pouvait enfin être au niveau de photoshop 6  :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

>  Tu "oublies" juste de préciser que les livres en questions ont été remboursés, et qu'ils ont été supprimés car Amazon n'avait pas les droits de les reproduire. Tout simplement. Il n'y a pas à chercher 12h à 14h sur ce coup là. Le code de la propriété intellectuelle existe, il doit être respecté, quoi qu'en dise les grands barbus shootés au LSD (ouais, je n'aime VRAIMENT pas RMS). 

 

Et donc tu trouves souhaitable que lorsque tu achètes un livre, on puisse te le reprendre à tout moment ? Ou tu trouves souhaitable que lorsque tu achètes un système d'exploitation, une entreprise ou un gouvernement étranger puisse en prendre le contrôle à tout moment (ou plus simplement de t'empêcher de lire ceratins de tes documents ou d'utiliser certaines de tes applications) ?

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Et oui, RMS est un extrémiste, qui devrait ouvrir les yeux et regarder le vrai monde de l'entreprise, et je précise bien de l'entreprise car le libre est prépondérant dans le monde de l'éducation. Le libre percera au moment où on trouvera des logiciels d'aussi bonne qualité que dans le monde propriétaire, et ce dans tous les domaines. Et pour l'instant, c'est très loin d'être le cas. 

 

Tiens donc. Prenons un rapport très récent indiquant que la marché du Libre dépasse aujourd'hui en France 1,5 milliards d'€ et est en croissance de près de 40%. Ou prenons cet avis d'expert (c'est comme cela que s'appelle cette rubrique du journal) qui prétend que "la logique Open Source pourrait devenir devenir la référence, et l'édition propriétaire un phénomène à la marge". Alors bien sûr, pour le moment, les logiciels privateurs restent prépondérants et il semble de nous jours, de bon ton de décrire la situation présente en expliquant que toute évolution relève de l'utopie. Ces gens-là se disent pragmatiques... Heureusement dans ces conditions que les extrêmistes (comme tu les appelles) soient là ! C'est d'autant plus important qu'en suivant ton point de vue ("Le libre percera au moment où on trouvera des logiciels d'aussi bonne qualité que dans le monde propriétaire, et ce dans tous les domaines), jamais personne n'aurait commencé à faire du Libre y compris dans les nombreux domaines (recherche, informatique haute-performance, enbarqué, serveurs Web, etc.) où il domine aujourd'hui.

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Plutot que de trépigner comme il fait (et produire surtout du vent), il devrait plutôt consacrer son charisme à essayer de  recruter des développeurs pour améliorer la qualité des applications existant dans le libre (Ah si digikam pouvait être aussi bon que Bibble ou Lightroom, et si Gimp pouvait enfin être au niveau de photoshop 6  )

 

Parce qu'il trouvait, vers 1983, que le statu quo était non-éthique, RMS a démissionné du MIT pour écrire, seul, le système d'exploitation GNU que tu utilises aujourd'hui (je suis certain qu'en lisant cela à l'époque tu l'aurais traité d'"extrêmiste utopiste qui produit du vent") ! Heureusement d'autres "extrêmistes" l'ont rejoint pour l'aider à accomplir sa tâche. Sans lui, on peut légitiment penser qu'il n'y aurait pas de GCC, pas de libc, pas de Bash ou de screen. Pas de coreutils, de grep ou de diff. Pas de GRUB, de gzip ou de tar. Pire que l'absence de toutes ces composantes du projets GNU, il n'y aurait certainement pas de licence GPL (de loin la plus populaire de toutes les licences). On peut légitimement penser que, par exemple, le noyau Linux aurait gardé une licence interdisant toute forme d'exploitation commerciale (c'est toi qui parlais de percer en entreprise ?) et serait resté à l'état de joujou pour étudiant (comme Linus Torvald le pensait d'ailleurs). Il y a des exemples comme cela à la pelle : est-ce que Java serait aujourd'hui distribué selon les termes de la GPL si toutes les distributions GNU/Linux l'incluaient sans rechigner ?, Est-ce que Wikipédia serait aujourd'hui la plus grosse encyclopédie du monde si la licence GNU FDL n'avait pas été là à ses début et que RMS n'avait pas posé la bases de son fonctionnement dès 1999 (là encore je suis certain qu'en lisant cela à l'époque tu l'aurais traité d'"extrêmiste utopiste qui produit du vent"), etc.

Même si il continue à travailler sur GNU Emacs, RMS passe aujourd'hui le plus clair de son temps à défendre les principes éthiques qui sous-tendent ce mouvement. Une des raisons est qu'il prétend être moins bon programmeur que par le passé. Une autre est que le mouvement Libre ne manque plus de développeurs. En revanche, il a, et tu en es l'exemple type, grandement oublié ce pour quoi il a été créé. Il s'agit d'un combat éthique. Pas de créer les meilleurs logiciels qui soient. Il s'agit de vivre dans un monde où l'ordinateur fait ce que l'on souhaite qu'il fasse. Où notre lecteur multimédia ne joue pas le rôle de spyware. Où la CIA ne risque pas de récupérer les documents des opposants politiques. Où l'on peut corriger des bogues sans avoir à se mettre à genoux devant des développeurs tout puissant. Où l'on puisse acheter des livres sans risque de se les voir retirer par la suite. Où l'on puisse partager ses logiciels avec ces amis sans craindre une poursuite judiciaire. C'est une affaire de principes (je fais exprès de choisir d'autres articles que ceux de RMS).

----------

## Oupsman

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Et donc tu trouves souhaitable que lorsque tu achètes un livre, on puisse te le reprendre à tout moment ? Ou tu trouves souhaitable que lorsque tu achètes un système d'exploitation, une entreprise ou un gouvernement étranger puisse en prendre le contrôle à tout moment (ou plus simplement de t'empêcher de lire ceratins de tes documents ou d'utiliser certaines de tes applications) ?
> 
> 

 

Ouaaahhhh ... Alors dans un premier temps on va poser le vocabulaire correct : Tu n'achètes pas un livre, tu achètes une reproduction d'oeuvre. Si l'entreprise qui reproduit l'oeuvre n'en a pas le droit, la reproduction de l'oeuvre que tu as acheté devient donc illégale (en regard du CPI). Donc elle peut, et même doit la supprimer, toujours pour rester dans la légalité. Les clients ont étés remboursés, mais ça tu sembles l'oublier. 

Pour la seconde phrase, sans commentaires. Cela tient du délire paranoiaque à ce niveau là  :Rolling Eyes:  Le jour où cela arrivera ( :Laughing: ) je migerais mon mac sous LInux, comme mes PC qui n'y sont pas encore. M'enfin je suis pas prêt de le faire  :Laughing: 

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tiens donc. Prenons un rapport très récent indiquant que la marché du Libre dépasse aujourd'hui en France 1,5 milliards d'€ et est en croissance de près de 40%. Ou prenons cet avis d'expert (c'est comme cela que s'appelle cette rubrique du journal) qui prétend que "la logique Open Source pourrait devenir devenir la référence, et l'édition propriétaire un phénomène à la marge". Alors bien sûr, pour le moment, les logiciels privateurs restent prépondérants et il semble de nous jours, de bon ton de décrire la situation présente en expliquant que toute évolution relève de l'utopie. Ces gens-là se disent pragmatiques... Heureusement dans ces conditions que les extrêmistes (comme tu les appelles) soient là ! C'est d'autant plus important qu'en suivant ton point de vue ("Le libre percera au moment où on trouvera des logiciels d'aussi bonne qualité que dans le monde propriétaire, et ce dans tous les domaines), jamais personne n'aurait commencé à faire du Libre y compris dans les nombreux domaines (recherche, informatique haute-performance, enbarqué, serveurs Web, etc.) où il domine aujourd'hui.
> 
> 

 

Certes, certes, dans le monde du serveur, le libre domine. Même si il y'a encore des marchés de niches dont il risque pas de se faire délogger. Et quand on commence à parler d'informatique vraiment professionnelle (entendre : des serveurs connectés à des baies de stockage ou à des robots de sauvegarde sur SAN), le libre se fait clairement distancer en terme de fonctionnalités et de facilité d'administration. Oh je suis d'accord, ça ne représente pas la totalité des entreprises, mais bon ... 

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Parce qu'il trouvait, vers 1983, que le statu quo était non-éthique, RMS a démissionné du MIT pour écrire, seul, le système d'exploitation GNU que tu utilises aujourd'hui (je suis certain qu'en lisant cela à l'époque tu l'aurais traité d'"extrêmiste utopiste qui produit du vent") ! Heureusement d'autres "extrêmistes" l'ont rejoint pour l'aider à accomplir sa tâche. Sans lui, on peut légitiment penser qu'il n'y aurait pas de GCC, pas de libc, pas de Bash ou de screen. Pas de coreutils, de grep ou de diff. Pas de GRUB, de gzip ou de tar. Pire que l'absence de toutes ces composantes du projets GNU, il n'y aurait certainement pas de licence GPL (de loin la plus populaire de toutes les licences). On peut légitimement penser que, par exemple, le noyau Linux aurait gardé une licence interdisant toute forme d'exploitation commerciale (c'est toi qui parlais de percer en entreprise ?) et serait resté à l'état de joujou pour étudiant (comme Linus Torvald le pensait d'ailleurs). Il y a des exemples comme cela à la pelle : est-ce que Java serait aujourd'hui distribué selon les termes de la GPL si toutes les distributions GNU/Linux l'incluaient sans rechigner ?, Est-ce que Wikipédia serait aujourd'hui la plus grosse encyclopédie du monde si la licence GNU FDL n'avait pas été là à ses début et que RMS n'avait pas posé la bases de son fonctionnement dès 1999 (là encore je suis certain qu'en lisant cela à l'époque tu l'aurais traité d'"extrêmiste utopiste qui produit du vent"), etc.
> 
> 

 

J'aime à penser que personne n'est irremplaçable. A mon avis, même si RMS n'avait pas été là, d'autres se seraient lancés à sa place. Mieux peut être, avec des points de vus moins tranchés, et surtout moins éloignés de la réalité. Prends bien en compte la réalité complète dans tes propos, pas simplement la partie qui t'arrange. Oui c'est clair que la gendarmerie nationale a migré sous Linux + Open Office. Mais le jour où tu verras un studio graphique connu migrer intégralement sous Linux (exemple au hasard), là y'aura eu un grand bond en avant de fait  :Rolling Eyes:  Pour l'instant Linux est cantonné à ce qu'il fait de mieux : le rendu. Mais tout ce qui est pipeline graphique se fait encore majoritairement sous Solaris ou Irix (voire Windows). 

Si le libre est si bon, pourquoi les entreprises ne migrent-elles pas en masse dessus  :Question:  Quelques éditeurs jouent le jeu du libre et y proposent leurs produits. J'utilise avec grand plaisir Bibble sur mon PC de bureau. Mais c'est un fait BEAUCOUP trop rare pour qu'on puisse généraliser ... Mais bon 130$ la licence quand même ... 

Avant que Linux ne puisse perçer plus en entreprise (et surtout sortir des salles blanches), il faudrait que les éditeurs et les fabriquants jouent le jeu.

Y'a 10 ans, il n'y avait pas de traces d'un logiciel propriétaire sur mon PC de bureau. Maintenant, j'en ai un certains nombre de plus, et le ratio Linux/Proprio est à 50/50. 

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Même si il continue à travailler sur GNU Emacs, RMS passe aujourd'hui le plus clair de son temps à défendre les principes éthiques qui sous-tendent ce mouvement. Une des raisons est qu'il prétend être moins bon programmeur que par le passé. Une autre est que le mouvement Libre ne manque plus de développeurs. En revanche, il a, et tu en es l'exemple type, grandement oublié ce pour quoi il a été créé. Il s'agit d'un combat éthique. Pas de créer les meilleurs logiciels qui soient. Il s'agit de vivre dans un monde où l'ordinateur fait ce que l'on souhaite qu'il fasse. Où notre lecteur multimédia ne joue pas le rôle de spyware. Où la CIA ne risque pas de récupérer les documents des opposants politiques. Où l'on peut corriger des bogues sans avoir à se mettre à genoux devant des développeurs tout puissant. Où l'on puisse acheter des livres sans risque de se les voir retirer par la suite. Où l'on puisse partager ses logiciels avec ces amis sans craindre une poursuite judiciaire. C'est une affaire de principes (je fais exprès de choisir d'autres articles que ceux de RMS).

 

C'est bien de mener un combat éthique. Ceci dit, c'est dommage dans un sens que peu de monde suive ce combat. Et il ne s'agit pas d'un défaut d'informations, loin de là ... Mes ordinateurs font ce que je souhaite faire, merci, et je partage ce fait avec en gros 95% de la planète (environ). Je peux lire mes DVD, les graver, les dupliquer, tout ça sans limitation (alors que si on en croit certaines personnes, Vista devrait me l'interdire). La CIA ne récupère pas mes documents, je suis toujours en attente de preuves tangibles de ça d'ailleurs. Les détracteurs de Microsoft parlent beaucoup de portes dérobées, mais elles n'ont jamais été prouvées réellement ... Ou alors le document est bien caché ...

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Ouaaahhhh ... Alors dans un premier temps on va poser le vocabulaire correct : Tu n'achètes pas un livre, tu achètes une reproduction d'oeuvre. Si l'entreprise qui reproduit l'oeuvre n'en a pas le droit, la reproduction de l'oeuvre que tu as acheté devient donc illégale (en regard du CPI). Donc elle peut, et même doit la supprimer, toujours pour rester dans la légalité. Les clients ont étés remboursés, mais ça tu sembles l'oublier. 

 

Sauf qu'auparavant quand j'achetais un livre il était à moi. On ne pouvait pas me le reprendre. On ne pouvait pas m'empêcher de le prêter à un ami non plus (ce que fait aussi le Kindle d'Amazon). Le livre électronique à la Amazon c'est la porte auverte à un contrôle centralisé de ce que l'on a droit de lire. Si tout le monde se met à lire des livres de cette façon (parce que supérieur en coût et en confort de lecteure), on aura un index bien plus efficace que l'original. Encore un exemple que la technique n'est pas tout. Les problèmes de libertés sont autrement plus importantes de mon point de vue (et du point de vue de tout ceux que tu qualifies d'"extrêmistes").

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Pour la seconde phrase, sans commentaires. Cela tient du délire paranoiaque à ce niveau là  Le jour où cela arrivera () je migerais mon mac sous LInux, comme mes PC qui n'y sont pas encore. M'enfin je suis pas prêt de le faire  

 

On s'inquiètera de nos libertés quand nous n'en aurons plus ? Je te rappelle que l'essentiel du travail sur Windows Vista concerne l'implémentation du NGSCB (qui s'appelait auparavant Palladium). Un peu de lecture (ou, en version plus courte et francocphone) te convaincra, je l'espère, que quand Microsoft parle d"'informatique de confiance", il faut entendre "Microsoft peut avoir confiance en l'usage que tu fais de ton ordinateur" (puisque Microsoft peut très facilement rendre impossible les usages que l'entreprise, ou le gouvernement des États-Unis ?, réprouve).

Pour ce qui est des portes dérobées dans Windows, tu as raison nous ne pouvons pas en être sûr à 100% puisque le code est caché à l'utilisateur. Encore un argument éthique en faveur du logiciel Libre.

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Certes, certes, dans le monde du serveur, le libre domine. Même si il y'a encore des marchés de niches dont il risque pas de se faire délogger. Et quand on commence à parler d'informatique vraiment professionnelle (entendre : des serveurs connectés à des baies de stockage ou à des robots de sauvegarde sur SAN), le libre se fait clairement distancer en terme de fonctionnalités et de facilité d'administration. Oh je suis d'accord, ça ne représente pas la totalité des entreprises, mais bon ... 
> 
> J'aime à penser que personne n'est irremplaçable. A mon avis, même si RMS n'avait pas été là, d'autres se seraient lancés à sa place. Mieux peut être, avec des points de vus moins tranchés, et surtout moins éloignés de la réalité. Prends bien en compte la réalité complète dans tes propos, pas simplement la partie qui t'arrange. Oui c'est clair que la gendarmerie nationale a migré sous Linux + Open Office. Mais le jour où tu verras un studio graphique connu migrer intégralement sous Linux (exemple au hasard), là y'aura eu un grand bond en avant de fait  Pour l'instant Linux est cantonné à ce qu'il fait de mieux : le rendu. Mais tout ce qui est pipeline graphique se fait encore majoritairement sous Solaris ou Irix (voire Windows). 
> 
> Si le libre est si bon, pourquoi les entreprises ne migrent-elles pas en masse dessus  Quelques éditeurs jouent le jeu du libre et y proposent leurs produits. J'utilise avec grand plaisir Bibble sur mon PC de bureau. Mais c'est un fait BEAUCOUP trop rare pour qu'on puisse généraliser ... Mais bon 130$ la licence quand même ... 
> ...

 

Comme je l'ai écris dans mon précédent message, je suis sûr qu'en lisant, au début des années 80, le manifeste du mouvement GNU, tu aurais crié à l'utopie (je te rappelle que RMS était, à ce moment-là, seul avec l'idée de développer, sans contre-partie financière, un système d'exploitation entier). Même chose lorsqu'il a évoqué, il y a 10 ans, l'idée d'une encyclopédie écrite par tout le monde collaborativement. Force est de constater qu'aujourd'hui ce n'est pas "du vent". Loin de là. Et ce n'est pas disant "le logiciel est ce qu'il est et, pour le moment, il n'y a rien de mieux donc je l'utilise" que les choses ont avancées dans le bon sens. Pourtant c'est ce que tu fais. Pire, avec une telle approche, le mouvement risque à tout moment de mourir parce que techniquement des logiciels privateurs sont meilleurs et donc on arrête d'utiliser/développer des alternatives respectueuses de nos libertés. Aujourd'hui, nous risquons plus de renier les principes à l'origine du mouvement (et sans lesquels tout pourrait être perdu : voir ma précédente phrase) que de manquer de développeurs : RMS est à sa place dans son rôle actuel !

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> C'est bien de mener un combat éthique. Ceci dit, c'est dommage dans un sens que peu de monde suive ce combat. Et il ne s'agit pas d'un défaut d'informations, loin de là ... Mes ordinateurs font ce que je souhaite faire, merci, et je partage ce fait avec en gros 95% de la planète (environ). Je peux lire mes DVD, les graver, les dupliquer, tout ça sans limitation (alors que si on en croit certaines personnes, Vista devrait me l'interdire). La CIA ne récupère pas mes documents, je suis toujours en attente de preuves tangibles de ça d'ailleurs. Les détracteurs de Microsoft parlent beaucoup de portes dérobées, mais elles n'ont jamais été prouvées réellement ... Ou alors le document est bien caché ...

 

Sans le code source, tu ne sais pas si tes "ordinateurs font ce que je souhaite faire". Peut-être t'espionnent-ils ? Peut-être servent-ils de cheval de Troie ? Comment peux-tu être si sûr que la CIA n'est pas allée faire un tour sur ton Windows/Mac ? Tu ne peux pas en être sûr. C'est en partie en cela que les logiciels privateurs sont une atteinte à ta liberté.

----------

## Oupsman

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Sauf qu'auparavant quand j'achetais un livre il était à moi. On ne pouvait pas me le reprendre. On ne pouvait pas m'empêcher de le prêter à un ami non plus (ce que fait aussi le Kindle d'Amazon). Le livre électronique à la Amazon c'est la porte auverte à un contrôle centralisé de ce que l'on a droit de lire. Si tout le monde se met à lire des livres de cette façon (parce que supérieur en coût et en confort de lecteure), on aura un index bien plus efficace que l'original. Encore un exemple que la technique n'est pas tout. Les problèmes de libertés sont autrement plus importantes de mon point de vue (et du point de vue de tout ceux que tu qualifies d'"extrêmistes").
> 
> 

 

Fort heureusement, les lecteurs électronique de type 'Amazon' sont rares. Moi qui lit un roman par semaine, je ne supporterais pas le faire sur un écran. Le plaisir de l'objet est beaucoup plus important. L'odeur d'un livre, le toucher, ça fait partie aussi du plaisir. 

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> On s'inquiètera de nos libertés quand nous n'en aurons plus ? Je te rappelle que l'essentiel du travail sur Windows Vista concerne l'implémentation du NGSCB (qui s'appelait auparavant Palladium). Un peu de lecture (ou, en version plus courte et francocphone) te convaincra, je l'espère, que quand Microsoft parle d"'informatique de confiance", il faut entendre "Microsoft peut avoir confiance en l'usage que tu fais de ton ordinateur" (puisque Microsoft peut très facilement rendre impossible les usages que l'entreprise, ou le gouvernement des États-Unis ?, réprouve).
> 
> 

 

Et un document neutre sur le sujet ça existe  :Question:  Je n'aime pas qu'on cherche à m'orienter dans une direction ... Est-il utile de rappeler que les assertions du chercheur néo zélandais parues à la sortie de Vista ont toutes étés contre démontrées quelque temps plus tard  :Question: 

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pour ce qui est des portes dérobées dans Windows, tu as raison nous ne pouvons pas en être sûr à 100% puisque le code est caché à l'utilisateur. Encore un argument éthique en faveur du logiciel Libre.
> 
> 

 

Je peux rire là  :Laughing:  Es tu certain que les logiciels libres sont exempts de portes dérobées, simplement parce que le code source est dispo. Quand le logiciel fait quelques millions de lignes de code, comment peut-on être certain de cela  :Question:  Le travail de vérification ligne à ligne du code est fastidieux, très fastidieux. 

D'un point de vue éthique, certes les logiciels libres ne peuvent pas inclure de tels dispositifs. Mais franchement, tous les programmeurs libres n'ont pas la même éthique ... 

C'est sur je ne sais plus quel projet qu'un patch soumis très rapidement pour corriger un bug incluait un cheval de troie. Sauf que j'arrive plus à retrouver l'information   :Confused: 

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Comme je l'ai écris dans mon précédent message, je suis sûr qu'en lisant, au début des années 80, le manifeste du mouvement GNU, tu aurais crié à l'utopie (je te rappelle que RMS était, à ce moment-là, seul avec l'idée de développer, sans contre-partie financière, un système d'exploitation entier). Même chose lorsqu'il a évoqué, il y a 10 ans, l'idée d'une encyclopédie écrite par tout le monde collaborativement. Force est de constater qu'aujourd'hui ce n'est pas "du vent". Loin de là. Et ce n'est pas disant "le logiciel est ce qu'il est et, pour le moment, il n'y a rien de mieux donc je l'utilise" que les choses ont avancées dans le bon sens. Pourtant c'est ce que tu fais. Pire, avec une telle approche, le mouvement risque à tout moment de mourir parce que techniquement des logiciels privateurs sont meilleurs et donc on arrête d'utiliser/développer des alternatives respectueuses de nos libertés. Aujourd'hui, nous risquons plus de renier les principes à l'origine du mouvement (et sans lesquels tout pourrait être perdu : voir ma précédente phrase) que de manquer de développeurs : RMS est à sa place dans son rôle actuel !
> 
> 

 

Tu ne réponds pas à ce que je dis, et tu pars à nouveau dans un délire. Regrettable  :Sad: 

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sans le code source, tu ne sais pas si tes "ordinateurs font ce que je souhaite faire". Peut-être t'espionnent-ils ? Peut-être servent-ils de cheval de Troie ? Comment peux-tu être si sûr que la CIA n'est pas allée faire un tour sur ton Windows/Mac ? Tu ne peux pas en être sûr. C'est en partie en cela que les logiciels privateurs sont une atteinte à ta liberté.

 

Cette histoire de CIA qui fouille dans les ordinateurs est une utopie, un délire paranoïaque  :Exclamation:  Et que des entreprises ont accès à l'ensemble du code source de Windows. Si une telle porte dérobée existait vraiment, elle aurait été révélée sous couvert de l'anonymat. Pour l'instant, il n'en est rien ... Si la CIA espionnait réellement nos ordinateurs, y'a bien un firewall qui aurait tiqué et un informaticien aurait révélé l'information  :Exclamation:  Là pour l'instant, c'est le silence assourdissant sur le sujet. Mes ordinateurs font ce que je veux. C'est pas un délire, c'est un fait  :Exclamation:  Je regarde tout ce que je veux, rippe mes DVD et mes CD et les lis sans soucis. Je surfe sur les sites que je veux, installe les logiciels que je veux sur mon portable. J'ai connu pire à 10 ans quand j'étais uniquement sous Linux  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Les livres achetés par les utilisateurs de Kindle et supprimés par la suite émeuvent jusque dans les colonnes du journal Le Monde :

 *LeMonde.fr wrote:*   

> Un adolescent relève qu'il avait ajouté des notes à l'ouvrage sur son Kindle, dans le cadre d'un travail scolaire, lesquelles ont été perdues avec la suppression du livre. "Ils n'ont pas seulement repris un livre, explique-t-il, ils ont volé mon travail."
> 
> "Cela montre à quel point vous avez peu de droits lorsque vous achetez un livre électronique sur Amazon", commente un expert en commerce et sécurité électroniques dans le quotidien. "En tant que propriétaire d'un Kindle, je me sens frustré : je ne peux pas prêter mes livres, je ne peux pas les revendre une fois que je les ai lus, et maintenant, il apparaît que je ne peux même pas être certain que j'aurai toujours mes livres demain", ajoute-t-il.

 

----------

## Magic Banana

Je met fin à la discussion avec Oupsman. À quoi bon ? il ne cesse de prétendre que je "délire" parce que, contrairement à lui, je ne me contente pas de décrire la situation actuelle et que je lui montre que les choses ont évoluées dans le bon sens avec des "extrêmistes" (pour reprendre ses termes) qui, eux, œuvrent pour un monde meilleur (projet GNU, Wikipédia, etc.) au lieu d'accepter, les bras ballants, les dérives toujours plus liberticides (DRM, "informatique de confiance") des éditeurs privateurs. Il refuse des références (le document anglophone compte, pourtant, des dizaines de références) pas suffisamment neutres selon lui  sans que, de son côté, il n'apporte le moindre appui bibliographique à ce qu'il écris (elles sont où ces "assertions démontées du chercheur néo-zélandais" ?, il est où ce logiciel Libre avec un cheval de Troie ?). Il feint de ne pas comprendre (en riant de moquerie  :Rolling Eyes:  ) que ce n'est pas chaque utilisateur final qui regarde chaque ligne du code source mais la communauté dans son ensemble, que trouver une fonctionnalité malveillante dans un logiciel Libre (ce qui n'est pas dur puisque le code source est disponible : liberté 1) équivaut à discréditer auprès de la communauté le développeur/l'entreprise derrière le logiciel (et à redoubler d'attention sur ce qu'il/elle produit), que contrairement à un logiciel privateur une telle fonctionnalité peut-être immédiatement retirée (liberté 2) et que toute la communauté peut alors profiter de la version "saine" (liberté 3). Enfin, il prétend savoir parfaitement ce que font les logiciels privateurs qu'il utilise ce qui est assez comique lorsque, juste avant, il écris que l'on ne peut pas savoir, malgré la disponibilité du code source, ce que fait un logiciel Libre ("le travail de vérification ligne à ligne du code est fastidieux, très fastidieux.").

Devant autant de mauvaise fois, je m'incline.

----------

## Oupsman

Faudrait surtout que tu lises mes messages sans les passer par ton filtre d'interprétation. (re)lis ce que j'ai écris : je n'ai "prétendu savoir parfaitement ce que font les logiciels privateurs que j'utilise" , j'ai dis que "Mes ordinateurs font ce que je veux." C'est pas DU TOUT la même chose.

Ensuite, vu que tu es incapable d'utiliser google à priori : 

l'attaque du chercheur néo zélandais : http://www.cs.auckland.ac.nz/~pgut001/pubs/vista_cost.html

la contre démonstration : http://blogs.zdnet.com/Bott/?p=299

pour le logiciel libre, je me souviens plus du nom du nom du logiciel, mais je continue à chercher.

----------

## SnowBear

Salut à tous,

c'est avec un plaisir assez fort que je vous annonce que l'association Landinux vient de publier un livret sur les logiciels libres. Ce livret, à destination d'un public de néophytes, ressemble les logiciels les plus connus/simples/... dans le monde du libre.

Un lien : http://www.landinux.org/node/22

Ce bouquin a vu le jour grâce aux RMLL2008 ( organisées par Landinux ) qui ont fait bouger de manière assez forte les politiciens landais.

N'hésitez pas à diffuser ce livret autour de vous  :Wink:  (pour ceux qui voudraient recevoir des versions papiers mp moi  :Wink:  ).

----------

## ghoti

Elle est toute sympatoche, cette petite brochure !  :Smile: 

La photo en page 7 va particulièrement réjouir Oupsman...  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Oupsman

 :Mr. Green:  si tu savais. Y'a une couverture d'un magazine Login que je regrettre d'avoir jeté  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## ghoti

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

>  si tu savais. Y'a une couverture d'un magazine Login que je regrettre d'avoir jeté 

 

celle-ci ?  :Razz: 

----------

## Oupsman

Oui  :Mr. Green:  Quand on sait qu'il avait incendié le magazine après, on a ainsi une meilleure idée du personnage  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Oui  Quand on sait qu'il avait incendié le magazine après, on a ainsi une meilleure idée du personnage 

 

Être aparenté à Staline relève de la diffamation. Tu aimerais être assimilé à un dictateur sur la couverture d'un magazine ?

Comme en plus, il dit ne pas être communiste... Vois par exemple cette citation (ou regarde le en vidéo) :

 *Richard Stallman wrote:*   

> Only the developer has the source code, so only the developer can make a change, and if a user wants a change, the user has to beg the developer, or even pray to the developer: "Oh, mighty developer, please make this change for me". Sometimes the developer says: "Pay us and we'll listen to your problem". If the user pays, the developer says: "Thank you very much. In six months there will be an upgrade, buy the upgrade and you will see if we have fixed your problem, and you will see what new problems we have in store for you". But with free software anyone that has a copy, can read the source codes, master it and begin offering support, so it's a free market and pretty easy to enter. As a result, all those companies and organizations and agencies that say they really need good support, and say that they think that free market generally provides better things to the buyer, rationally speaking, they should insist on using free software so they can get their support through the free market instead of from a monopoly. Isn't it ironic that the proprietary software developers call us communists? We are the ones who have provided for a free market, where they allow only monopoly. More than that, we are the ones that respect private property, and they don't. Companies like Microsoft and Apple, and so many others, they don't respect your private property, in fact they say that your "copy" is their property. They say everything is their property, their idea of private property is: everything belongs to them, like the tzars. So, by contrast, your copy of a free program is your property, and you are free to use it in all the ethical ways. But it goes beyond that, because in the free software community we have a decentralized society in which everybody can basically decide what he wants to do, and do it. Whereas with proprietary software it's a command-based system, the executives decide: we want this feature, we do not want that feature, the programmers put it in, and all the users are stuck with it just the same. So, which one is a Soviet-style system?

 

----------

## Biloute

 :Shocked:   :Mad:  Il y a 64 pages et rien sur gentoo   :Mad:   :Shocked: 

C'est vraiment du foutage de gueu#@!   :Evil or Very Mad: 

En plus ils parlent de cinelerra alors que c'est un logiciel avec pleins de bug et c'est pas vraiment fait pour les néophytes. Ils devraient parler de kino et kdenlive qui sont stable et facile à utiliser.

----------

## kwenspc

 *Biloute wrote:*   

>   Il y a 64 pages et rien sur gentoo   
> 
> C'est vraiment du foutage de gueu#@!  
> 
> 

 

Ou et vas y qu'ils tartinent avec bouhbountou. Pas un mot sur le fait que c'est fortement basé sur debian (repackager une distro, la belle affaire) et "qui vise la promotion de projets open source"? tiens donc. Shuttleworth fait du business, et si il avait pu avoir un truc 100% proprio il l'aurait fait. Faut pas se foutre du monde. Stable et sécurisé bouhbountou? on a pas les mêmes critères de stabilité et de sécurité...

Et puis tiens allez qu'on sur-note bouhbountou mais pas Mandriva ni encore moins Fedora. Ridicule leur notation distro.

Bref, dommage que ce document ait été fait par des bleus à la lorgnette vraiment trop étroite. Sinon oui l'idée est pas mal.

----------

## Zoboulo

 *Biloute wrote:*   

>   Il y a 64 pages et rien sur gentoo   
> 
> 

 

Un peu comme ici : https://forums.gentoo.org/search.php?search_author=Magic+Banana !

----------

## Oupsman

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

>  *Oupsman wrote:*   Oui  Quand on sait qu'il avait incendié le magazine après, on a ainsi une meilleure idée du personnage  
> 
> Être aparenté à Staline relève de la diffamation. Tu aimerais être assimilé à un dictateur sur la couverture d'un magazine ?
> 
> Comme en plus, il dit ne pas être communiste... Vois par exemple cette citation (ou regarde le en vidéo) :
> ...

 

Ce que tu n'as pas l'air de comprendre, c'est que je n'ai de vénération pour personne, et que je suis critique avec toutes les grandes figures de l'informatique mondiale ... RMS compris. 

Donc inutile de chercher à me convaincre, tu devrais plutôt essayer de te montrer un minimum critique sur le personnage.

EDIT : et arrêter ta propagande aussi, ça devient franchement lourdingue.

----------

## Magic Banana

Résumons : je suis "délirant", "paranoïaque", j'"idolâtre" et participe à de la "propagande". En voilà des arguments de fond (et non des attaques personnelles) !

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

Waou jolie conflit qui règne ici. 

>Oupsman,

Je ne vois pas en quoi être *tout le temps* critique sur les gens apporte du bon... tu es du genre à regarder uniquement les petits détails ratés à chaque fois que quelqu'un construit quelque chose ? Super, avec toi il ne faudrait pas s'étonner que plus rien ne bouge....

Moi ce qui m'a fait migrer définitivement sous linux/bsd c'est lorsque j'ai pris conscience des quatres libertés de RMS et de la FSF. C'est un mouvement auquel j'adhère (et même si j'utilise aussi du BSD et du windows). Et tu peux ne pas y adhèrer hein, chacun est libre, je donne juste mon point de vue, histoire que tu ne me considères pas comme un adorateur de RMS.... 

Personne ne te demande de vénérer RMS ni quelqu'un d'autre, je ne vois pas pourquoi tu t'imagines ça d'ailleurs.... (et d'ailleurs personnellement, je reconnais que RMS a des fils qui se touchent quand je l'ai vu dans une vidéo avec sa cape et son disque sur la tête...) néanmoins tu ne peux que reconnaitre son boulot, son acharnement pour le libre qui petit à petit portent ses fruits, sur différents points de vue (technique, juridique etc.). 

C'est bien beau de critiquer (et facile aussi...), mais en attendant aurais-tu eu les épaules assez large pour faire ce qu'il a fait ? Il a peut-être mal fait certaines choses, il s'y est peut-être mal pris, mais en attendant le chemin parcouru, ça ne c'est pas fait tout seul. 

Personne n'est parfait, ça tout le monde le sait. 

Maintenant explique moi à quoi avance de toujours critiquer sur tout ? Tu repproches à Magic Banana de ne pas être assez critique.... ça me fait franchement rigoler, ta critique constante, elle amène où ou attendant ? On dit que la critique permet de construire, de faire avancer les choses, personnellement j'aimerais bien voir le fruit de la tienne, depuis le temps, ce que ça a apporter, à part un certain mépris des gens ? Ce n'est pas une attaque personnelle, aussi on ne se connait pas, donc je ne me permettrais pas. Seulement j'aimerais avoir ton point de vue sur la chose.  

Je ne connais pas Magic Banana, tu lui reproches sa "propagande" mais il ne fait que nous informer sur le libre et ce qu'il advient du libre. Personnellement j'apprécie ces informations. C'est vrai, ça ne concerne pas Gentoo explicitement comme on le lui reproche également dans un commentaire au dessus... 

Mais néanmoins ça explique le pourquoi de l'utilisation de la licence GPL et de logiciels GNU, logiciels sous licence GPL, qui sont utilisés pour la construction de Gentoo... ce n'est pas rien. 

Et je me dis que, si vous utilisez Linux, ce n'est pas pour rien (vu tous les OS différents qui existe, pourquoi avoir choisi celui-ci si vous ne voulez pas entendre parler du "libre" ?)

Bref, aucune attaques, je me répète (mes phrases peuvent être mal comprises, j'en ai fais les frais, d'où le fait que je le reprécise...) mais simplement j'aimerais un peu plus de compréhension du pourquoi de cette aggression envers Magic Banana et le fait qu'il apprécie grandement le travail de RMS autour de la GPL? (j'ai peut-être un voile devant les yeux je ne sais pas....)

----------

## ghoti

@Kazuya : attention, "critiquer" ne signifie pas "ne dire que des choses négatives" !

Définition du wiktionaire :

 *Quote:*   

> Faire ressortir, par le discours ou par l'écrit, les défauts ou les qualités des choses, des personnes. 

 

A mon avis, tu devrais relire les posts d'Oupsman avec cet éclairage...

----------

## kwenspc

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A mon avis, tu devrais relire les posts d'Oupsman avec cet éclairage...

 

Clair qu'il y a, et pas qu'un peu, d'incompréhension dans l'air.

----------

## Magic Banana

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> @Kazuya : attention, "critiquer" ne signifie pas "ne dire que des choses négatives" !
> 
> Définition du wiktionaire :
> 
>  *Quote:*   Faire ressortir, par le discours ou par l'écrit, les défauts ou les qualités des choses, des personnes.  
> ...

 

Je suis entièrement d'accord avec ta rectification de ce qu'est une "critique". Mais elles sont où les qualités qu'Oupsman fait ressortir ?

----------

## ghoti

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Mais elles sont où les qualités qu'Oupsman fait ressortir ?

 

Où ai-je dit qu'Oupsman était critique ?  :Laughing: 

----------

## Oupsman

Eh oh, j'ai dis que RMS est un excellent programmeur (et qu'il devrait se contenter de programmer). Si ça c'est pas une qualité ...

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Eh oh, j'ai dis que RMS est un excellent programmeur (et qu'il devrait se contenter de programmer). Si ça c'est pas une qualité ...

 

Je viens de relire les deux dernières pages. Je n'ai pas trouvé cela (rien ne t'empêche d'éditer maintenant un de tes messages pour me donner tort).

----------

## boozo

Pourriez-vous continuer en pm svp ou à defaut de rester sur 1 seul topic pour ce type d'échanges ?

Par avance merci

----------

## Oupsman

Il semble qu'il ait gelé en enfer  :Mr. Green: 

EDIT : il semble que les motivations de microsoft ne soient pas très pure : Violation de la GPL par Microsoft

----------

## nico_calais

J'ai une question. je voudrai me prendre une dedibox, mais quand je vois la version des distribs proposées, ça me fait un peu peur. Est ce que le site n'est tout simplement pas mis à jour ??

----------

## kwenspc

tu peux mettre la distro que tu veux hein. tout réinstaller from scratch donc avoir na propre gentoo aux ptits oignons.

----------

## geekounet

 *boozo wrote:*   

> Pourriez-vous continuer en pm svp ou à defaut de rester sur 1 seul topic pour ce type d'échanges ?
> 
> Par avance merci

 

+1, merci d'éviter les débats stériles de plusieurs pages Oupsman et Magic Banana, y compris sur le topic hadopi.

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *Biloute wrote:*     Il y a 64 pages et rien sur gentoo   
> 
> C'est vraiment du foutage de gueu#@!  
> 
>  
> ...

 

Pour aller un peu plus loin, je dirais que dans la communité du libre, on est bassiné à tout va avec du Linux et du GNU, et on oublie de parler de l'existence d'OS libres alternatifs (les BSD, OpenSolaris, HURD (ouais ok c'est GNU, mais n'empêche c'est intéressant et ya que 2 dev pour s'en occuper...), Minix, Plan9, etc.), qui sont tout aussi intéressants (voire plus, selon ce qu'on recherche) et parfois mieux adaptés et innovants, et qui sont même pour certains aux origines du logiciel libre (BSD)... bref du coup ça m'arrive souvent, quand je parle de l'OS que j'utilise, que les gens ne connaissent pas, ou mal, et qu'il faut donc leur expliquer et/ou corriger les préjugés (pour la plupart diffusés par des intégristes GNU il faut dire). Sans vouloir pousser au troll, je trouve ça dommage, ça limite ces gens à une seule vision du logiciel libre, qui ne leur convient pas forcément (moi le premier, je regrette d'avoir connu si tard), de la même manières que les "gens normaux" ne connaissent que windows et rien d'autre.

D'un autre coté, ça a du bon, parce que du coup ça requiert un peu d'expérience et de curiosite pour découvrir, donc on a une userbase "de qualité" qui ne va pas "pourrir" ces OS comme le fait Canonical (je sais pas chez vous, mais coté desktop même si c'est kikoojolitoutplein, ya de belles horreurs techniques (au hasard pulseaudio qui a 40000 deps, plein de trous et tout), au détriment de la maintenabilité, des perfs et de la sécu) (enfin faut dire que ça commence à toucher les OS alternatifs, vu qu'on utilise une partie de ces softs en commun...) (et faut dire aussi qu'il existe PC-BSD, une FreeBSD ubuntu-like, et qui n'est pas une merveille non plus...)

----------

## swilmet

J'ai eu une discussion intéressante avec un informaticien qui compte tout doucement migrer son parc informatique de Solaris vers un autre système Unix, ainsi que tout le support qui va avec. Pour les machines en production, ils leurs faut absolument du support de A à Z, tant pour le matériel que pour le logiciel.

Si ils veulent installer du Linux ou du BSD, le gros soucis c'est de trouver une société qui fait à la fois le support pour le matériel et pour le système d'exploitation. Si ils choisissent deux sociétés différentes pour le hardware et pour le software, il peut il y avoir l'effet ping-pong. Par exemple si ils choisissent HP pour le matériel et Red-Hat pour le système, si ils demandent du support à Red-Hat pour quelque chose d'assez tordu ils diront que c'est plutôt un problème hardware, puis HP dira l'inverse, et ainsi de suite, ils se renvoient la balle.

Comme Linux n'appartient à aucune société en particulier (qui en plus vendrait du hardware associé), le choix du support est difficile.

Comme avantage à choisir un système libre plutôt qu'un proprio, c'est qu'on ne dépend pas que d'une seule société, si elle nous plait pas on peut changer. Mais alors il n'y a pas le support du matos qui va avec  :Confused:  L'idéal ce serait comme IBM avec AIX, ou bien HP avec HP-UX, mais en libre...

----------

## Bapt

@geekounet dans les OS intéressant à regarder de plus près tu en as oublié plein, par exempl Haüku par http://www.haiku-os.org/ et plus généralement tout ce qui dérive de BeOS, ou encore AtheOS http://www.atheos.cx/

Il y a beaucoup d'OS libre qui valent le coup d'oeil et qui premettent un coup de frai sur sa vision des OS.

Qui permettent aussi de se rendre compte que l'on est pas obligé d'avoir des usines à gaz, difficielement portable type HAL pour avoir une couche d'abstraction matériel bien foutue, par exemple, ou que pulseaudio, n'est vraiment pas une bonne idée techniquement, etc.

----------

## kwenspc

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> D'un autre coté, ça a du bon, parce que du coup ça requiert un peu d'expérience et de curiosite pour découvrir, donc on a une userbase "de qualité" qui ne va pas "pourrir" ces OS comme le fait Canonical (je sais pas chez vous, mais coté desktop même si c'est kikoojolitoutplein, ya de belles horreurs techniques (au hasard pulseaudio qui a 40000 deps, plein de trous et tout), au détriment de la maintenabilité, des perfs et de la sécu) (enfin faut dire que ça commence à toucher les OS alternatifs, vu qu'on utilise une partie de ces softs en commun...) (et faut dire aussi qu'il existe PC-BSD, une FreeBSD ubuntu-like, et qui n'est pas une merveille non plus...)

 

Je suis on ne peut plus d'accord  :Very Happy: 

Sinon Bapt: Linux, BSD sont des OS utilisables tous les jours d'où l'intérêt d'en parler aux genes qui ne connaissent que windows. Haïku? c'est nettement moins vrai déjà. Ce dernier reste pour le moment un jouet de développeur plus qu'autre chose.

----------

## geekounet

C'est vrai que j'ai pas listé les OS en dehors d'Unix.

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Sinon Bapt: Linux, BSD sont des OS utilisables tous les jours d'où l'intérêt d'en parler aux genes qui ne connaissent que windows. Haïku? c'est nettement moins vrai déjà. Ce dernier reste pour le moment un jouet de développeur plus qu'autre chose.

 

Pour ce que j'ai vu d'Haiku, c'est bien utilisable dans les dernières versions, il a plusieurs softs utiles, pour le net notamment (Firefox a été porté dessus d'ailleurs  :Smile: ), et coté drivers il a une couche de compatibilité pour utiliser la plupart des drivers de FreeBSD, donc ça tourne avec pas mal de matos.  :Smile: 

Par contre dans les joujou de développeur, j'ai par exemple cité plan9, qui est juste une démo technologique.  :Smile: 

----------

## Magic Banana

En parlant de systèmes d'exploitations libres mais exotiques, vous connaissez JNode ? Niveau performance, ce ne doit pas être ça mais bon...

----------

## Oupsman

Séquence émotion : en rangeant chez moi, j'ai retrouvé le premier numéro de Linux Mag (qui était trimestriel à l'époque). Septembre-Novembre 1998. Ca ne me rajeuni pas  :Smile: 

----------

## Leander256

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Séquence émotion : en rangeant chez moi, j'ai retrouvé le premier numéro de Linux Mag (qui était trimestriel à l'époque). Septembre-Novembre 1998. Ca ne me rajeuni pas 

 

Je me rappelle très bien de la couverture et de l'avoir lu chez un pote. Comment est-ce que le temps a pu passer aussi vite? Il me reste encore tellement de choses à apprendre...

----------

## Magic Banana

Deux liens intéressants :

* Suite à l'émotion provoquée par la suppression des livres d'Orwell achetés par les utilisateurs de Kindle, la Free Software Foundation demande à Amazon d'abandonner les DRMs et de libérer son livre électronique.

* Le canton de Genève met en place un plan pour qu'à la rentrée 2013, toutes les écoles aient des postes de travail sous GNU/Linux. Ça laisse rêveur...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Biloute

Zavé vu les projets d'interfaces de Firefox?

https://wiki.mozilla.org/Firefox/4.0_Windows_Theme_Mockups

Je me demande comment ils ont fait pour obtenir toute l'interface transparente. Serait-ce une spécialité de Qt4?

On dirait les widgets de kde4!

----------

## Delvin

 *Biloute wrote:*   

> Zavé vu les projets d'interfaces de Firefox?
> 
> https://wiki.mozilla.org/Firefox/4.0_Windows_Theme_Mockups
> 
> Je me demande comment ils ont fait pour obtenir toute l'interface transparente. Serait-ce une spécialité de Qt4?
> ...

 

c'est surtout du vista en fait   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Delvin

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> * Le canton de Genève met en place un plan pour qu'à la rentrée 2013, toutes les écoles aient des postes de travail sous GNU/Linux. Ça laisse rêveur... 

 

Déja fait en france par le conseil général de la corrèze en offrant des netbook équipés d'ubuntu à tout les éléves de 5éme du départment, les profs aussi ont été équipés et ils utilisent ubuntu.

Pour la petite histoire ma cousine qui est prof et anti linux(plus par ignorance à l'époque je pense)  est maintenant pleinement satisfaite et fait de la pub pour ubuntu auprés de ses collègues  :Smile: 

Edit : http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=269250&p=1 y'a un scan de l'article dans le bulletin du cg

Edit 2 : la news sur dlfp http://linuxfr.org/2009/05/21/25500.html

----------

## Magic Banana

Décidément, ceux qui veulent étendre toujours plus loin le droit d'auteur, au détriment de l'intérêt général, n'ont aucune borne à l'imagination. Pour Stephen Wolfram, la sortie d'un logiciel appartient au concepteur du logiciel (qui n'a même pas conscience de cette œuvre !). Selon lui, copier cette sortie relève de la contrefaçon !  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Oupsman

L'article est assez gratiné. Protéger par copyright les résultats d'un moteur de recherche, faut le vouloir  :Shocked: 

----------

## ppg

oui enfin c'est osé, mais j'ai compris que wolfram voulait protéger les sorties de tous les logiciels (ou alors j'ai mal interprété). J'aimerais voir les réactions des chercheurs qui utilisent mathematica pour faire leurs démonstrations.

Sinon, autre sujet est-ce qu'un d'entre vous à réussi à récupérer des vidéos des conférences des RMLL. J'ai pas trouvé de vidéos pour les conférences que j'ai loupées  :Sad: 

----------

## Magic Banana

 *ppg wrote:*   

> Sinon, autre sujet est-ce qu'un d'entre vous à réussi à récupérer des vidéos des conférences des RMLL. J'ai pas trouvé de vidéos pour les conférences que j'ai loupées 

 

Voilà de longs enregistrements audios (diffusés sur la radio éphémère) :

* Association FDN

* Hadopi, Zimmermann et Bayard

* Le logiciel libre et le handicap

* Les organisateurs

* Le vote électronique

Je ne sais plus d'où j'ai récupéré ces flux. Ni même si je les ai tous relevé.

Pour des vidéos (plus courtes), tu dois pouvoir trouver ton bonheur sur Intelli'N TV.

----------

## ppg

Alors voilàj'ai trouvé 22 vidéos (malheuresement, les confs auxquelles j'ai assisté ne sont pas encore disponibles) :

http://torrents.rmll.info/table.html

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

un petit coup de gueule sur portage et ses conneries (avec les miennes ! ) 

Mise à jour du système dont une mise à jour de python: passer de la 2.6 à la 3.1, super cool ! 

Installation...execution de python-updater (deux fois ! on est jamais trop prudent...) je me dis "tranquille" . 

Un petit revdep-rebuild... pour lui c'est ok. 

Donc execution de emerge --depclean... ah tien il veut me retiré python2.6, pourquoi après tout... 

Je me dis impeccable... a mais c'est bizarreemerge ne veut plus rien savoir.. paye tes erreurs dû au fait que portage fonctionne sur un python2.6 mais pas sur un python3.1 (erreur de syntaxe... syntaxe différente..super plus de portage ^^) 

Moment de panique, puis compilation et installation manuelle de python-2.5, ouf je récupère emerge..réinstallation de la 2.6 switch sur python-2.6 ouf le système refonctionne bien. 

Installation de python-2.5 par emerge, puis ensuite désinstallation de celui-ci (histoire de jarter les reste de python-2.5 de l'installation manuel) me revoilà bien équippé. 

Mais c'est quoi ce bordel de portage qui comprend pas le nouveau python et qui met python en tildarché dans les dépots ?? un suicide de sa part ??

----------

## boozo

@kayuza : see this post  :Wink: 

Sinon c'est tout à ton honneur de reconnaitre qu'en ~arch tout n'est pas toujours " tout rose " comme certains se plaisent à le véhiculer régulièrement   :Smile:   Il est toujours facile d'en venir aux quolibets quand ça pête mais en choisissant l'unstable, il faut surtout être apte à se dépatouiller en cas de pépin tout comme tu l'as fait. Les regressions et bugs auxquels on sera éventuellement confrontés seront de fait probablement plus critique qu'ailleurs.

Maintenir deux branches de developpement avec une équipe de mainteneurs/testeurs et des procédures fiables ont une certaine utilité *euphémisme* ; ce n'est pas parce que il n'y a pas de soucis majeur 98% du temps que ces processus coûteux sont inutiles et peuvent être raccourcis sur l'autel de la compétitivité (tiens ?!? déjà entendu qqch de proche dans le mode réel)  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Oupsman

Tiens, emacs 23.1 est sorti  :Smile: 

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

> Boozo, 

Thx pour le lien   :Wink: ,

Maintenant je ferais attention avant de supprimer une version de python (quand c'est une évolution majeur comme celle-ci  :Wink: ). 

Ça va je n'ai pas trop galèré à tout remettre en ordre (surtout à l'arrache comme ça le soir...)

Mais bon, c'est là que l'on se rencontre que si c'est un débutant sous linux qui rencontre ce problème, bah ce n'est pas du tout évident pour lui   :Confused: 

La gentoo, une distribution de geek ? sur les extrêmes, apparemment la réponse est oui....

----------

## Biloute

J'ai vu qu'il existe le group video.

Est-ce que ca sert à quelque chose de mettre les users dans ce groupe?

----------

## boozo

@kayuza : geek ? je ne sais pas : sur les bords c'est certain et sans doute aussi un peu au mi-yeux mais amha passer en full ~arch direct comme on le voit très souvent chez les nouveaux venus n'est à mon avis pas une bonne approche ni un bon conseil   :Rolling Eyes: 

C'est souvent simplement pour cause de "je veux les derniers {W,D}M frais moulu" et j'ai la flemme de jouer du package.keywords (voire c'est tout juste si je sais que que çà existe et que faire du "mixte" sous gentoo ben çà roule ; ce n'est pas autant "peu recommandable" que sous debian). 

Bref, c'est comme dans les ewarn "Fix-it yourself !" - faut pas venir râler - celui qui choisi cette branche doit être capable de gérer lui-même les pbs qu'il rencontre ; mieux, en faire bénéficier les autres s'il le peut pour libérer plus vite les packages en stable. Après, si ce genre de mésaventure arrive alors qu'on est en full stable là... je ne dit pas !

Enfin bon, ces derniers temps les "vieux" et leurs conseils, pour ce qu'on en fait dans la vie réelle...   :Crying or Very sad: 

Mais... je digresse ---  :Arrow:   [ ]

Edit: J'avais oublié :

@ Biloute : ben ça dépends de tes usages mais il sert à accéder aux devices video en temps que simple utilisateur et pour l'accélération matérielle aussi il me semble mais je crois que le plus souvent, si ton user n'y est pas les packages qui le nécessite te le signale voire t'y place d'office (sous toute réserve) - Enfin bon, c'est pas un mal en soit de t'y mettre par defaut   :Wink: 

----------

## Magic Banana

La Free Software Foundation lance un appel à propositions pour la communauté GNU Generation. Il s'agit d'une sorte de Google Summer Of Code sauf que ce n'est pas limité à l'été (les propositions courrent potentiellement sur plusieurs années et plusieurs jeunes contributeurs), que le public visé est les lycéen(ne)s et non les étudiant(e)s et qu'ils peuvent gagner des portables si ils travaillent bien. Bref, si vous voulez qu'un(e) petit(e) geek(ette) travaille sur votre projet, déposez une proposition.  :Smile: 

----------

## geekounet

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> La Free Software Foundation lance un appel à propositions pour la communauté GNU Generation. Il s'agit d'une sorte de Google Summer Of Code sauf que ce n'est pas limité à l'été (les propositions courrent potentiellement sur plusieurs années et plusieurs jeunes contributeurs), que le public visé est les lycéen(ne)s et non les étudiant(e)s et qu'ils peuvent gagner des portables si ils travaillent bien. Bref, si vous voulez qu'un(e) petit(e) geek(ette) travaille sur votre projet, déposez une proposition. 

 

C'est intéressant, mais ya-t-il une obligation de proposer un projet GNU/GPL ou ça marche pour tout projet libre ?

----------

## Magic Banana

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> C'est intéressant, mais ya-t-il une obligation de proposer un projet GNU/GPL ou ça marche pour tout projet libre ?

 

Vu comment commence l'appel à proposition ("If you are a member of any Free Software project (it doesn't have to be a GNU package)"), je pense que la seule condition est d'être un projet Libre.

----------

## Magic Banana

Micro$oft vient de se voir accepter (aux États-Unis) le dépôt de l'idée, ô combien novatrice !, d'utiliser XML pour représenter un format de fichier bureautique :

 *United States Patent 7,571,169 wrote:*   

> Word-processing document stored in a single XML file that may be manipulated by applications that understand XML
> 
> Abstract
> 
> A word processor including a native XML file format is provided. The well formed XML file fully represents the word-processor document, and fully supports 100% of word-processor's rich formatting. There are no feature losses when saving the word-processor documents as XML. A published XSD file defines all the rules behind the word-processor's XML file format. Hints may be provided within the XML associated files providing applications that understand XML a shortcut to understanding some of the features provided by the word-processor. The word-processing document is stored in a single XML file. Additionally, manipulation of word-processing documents may be done on computing devices that do not include the word-processor itself.
> ...

 

Donc Micro$oft peut maintenant intenter un procès aux développeurs d'OpenOffice.org qui leur ont volé l'idée et leur réclamer de l'argent pour pouvoir l'utiliser ou leur interdir l'utilisation de cette idée pendant 20 ans. Le brevet n'est surement pas valide mais la charge de la preuve de l'invalidité revient aux adversaires du brevet. Comme Micro$oft en dépose des milliers dans le même genre il y a de quoi tuer n'importe quel projet Libre.

----------

## El_Goretto

Vous avez vu çà?

CentOS Linux developers threaten mutiny

----------

## tmasscool

 *Quote:*   

> Donc Micro$oft peut maintenant intenter un procès aux développeurs d'OpenOffice.org qui leur ont volé l'idée et leur réclamer de l'argent pour pouvoir l'utiliser ou leur interdir l'utilisation de cette idée pendant 20 ans. Le brevet n'est surement pas valide mais la charge de la preuve de l'invalidité revient aux adversaires du brevet. Comme Micro$oft en dépose des milliers dans le même genre il y a de quoi tuer n'importe quel projet Libre.

 

Ça devrait tomber sous le coup du prior art, non ?

----------

## Magic Banana

 *tmasscool wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Donc Micro$oft peut maintenant intenter un procès aux développeurs d'OpenOffice.org qui leur ont volé l'idée et leur réclamer de l'argent pour pouvoir l'utiliser ou leur interdir l'utilisation de cette idée pendant 20 ans. Le brevet n'est surement pas valide mais la charge de la preuve de l'invalidité revient aux adversaires du brevet. Comme Micro$oft en dépose des milliers dans le même genre il y a de quoi tuer n'importe quel projet Libre. 
> 
> Ça devrait tomber sous le coup du prior art, non ?

 

Oui. Mais, comme je l'écrivais dans le passage que tu cites, "la charge de la preuve de l'invalidité revient aux adversaires du brevet". Ce qui signifie que c'est à Sun Microsystem (si OpenOffice.org est attaqué) de sortir des preuves (et des avocats). Comme en plus, Micro$oft doit pouvoir trouver des centaines de brevets enfreint par OpenOffice.org (vois cet article si tu ne sais pas vraiment ce qu'est un brevet logiciel), il est tout à fait capable de tuer n'importe quel projet Libre (qui n'a pas les moyens ou la volonté de passer des années devant les tribunaux).

----------

## Tuxicomane

 *Quote:*   

> Ce qui signifie que c'est à Sun Microsystem (si OpenOffice.org est attaqué) de sortir des preuves (et des avocats).

 C'est désormais à Oracle, qui a racheté Sun.

D'ailleurs, serait-ce une gentille « incitation » de la part de Microsoft à laisser tomber OpenOffice.org ?

----------

## Oupsman

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Micro$oft vient de se voir accepter (aux États-Unis) le dépôt de l'idée, ô combien novatrice !, d'utiliser XML pour représenter un format de fichier bureautique :
> 
>  *United States Patent 7,571,169 wrote:*   Word-processing document stored in a single XML file that may be manipulated by applications that understand XML
> 
> Abstract
> ...

 

Le truc qui me déprime dans cette histoire, c'est que le brevet a été déposé en 2004, et que les premières versions d'Open office utilisant l'ODT sont sorties en mai 2005 avec la V1.0 si je ne m'abuse  :Sad: 

Ca c'est galère  :Sad: 

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Le truc qui me déprime dans cette histoire, c'est que le brevet a été déposé en 2004, et que les premières versions d'Open office utilisant l'ODT sont sorties en mai 2005 avec la V1.0 si je ne m'abuse 
> 
> Ca c'est galère 

 

LinuxFR en parle. Il semblerait que, contrairement à ce que j'écrivais, le format OpenDocument ne soit pas visé par ce brevet car il utilise plusieurs fichiers XML. Mais peut-être qu'il y a un autre brevet ou le mot "single" est remplacé par "multiple"...  :Rolling Eyes:  Peut-être aussi que Microsoft (ou n'importe qui d'autre) a ou va déposer un brevet pour toutes les spécialisations du XML (dont l'existence est justifiée par sa généricité) qui leur passeront par la tête.

En revanche Abiword utilise un fichier XML unique. Depuis quand ? De toute façon il suffit de trouver un exemple (pas forcément lié au logiciel attaqué) datant d'avant décembre 2004 pour que le brevet soit invalide. Mais, encore une fois, Microsoft se fout de la validité de ses brevets. Ils n'ont pas besoin d'être valides pour être efficaces dans leur entreprise de destruction d'un projet devenu encombrant. En effet, répondre aux attaques, même invalides, demande beaucoup de temps et d'argent puisque c'est celui qui est attaqué qui doit prouver qu'il est dans son bon droit.

----------

## Magic Banana

Cela ne concerne pas directement Gentoo (ou les autres distributions utilisant des "rolling releases" comme Arch) mais Mark Shuttleworth tente une modification importante du fonctionnement global de la communauté qui commencerait par Ubuntu et Debian GNU/Linux pour finalement s'étendre à tous les gros projets en amont et aux autres distributions. Il s'agit d'une cadence de développement qui inviterait l'ensemble de la communauté à stabiliser le système GNU/Linux tous les deux ans. Steve McIntyre, Debian Project Leader, a déjà accepté l'idée d'un gel de Debian en décembre des années impaires. La communauté Debian étant ce qu'elle est, ça trolle pas mal dans les rangs (mais est-ce que ceux que l'on entend le plus sont majoritaires ?). Dans ce long message sur la mailing-list Debian, Mark Shuttleworth avance ses arguments en faveurs de la cadence commune aux différents projets liés à GNU/Linux. Il propose, pour amorcer cela, que la communauté Ubuntu aide Debian à tenir un freeze pour décembre cette année (quitte à ce que moins de travail soit accompli pour la prochaine Ubuntu... celle d'après, avec un support à long terme, étant plus importante et bénéfiecerait du travail en amont pour stabiliser Debian), que le prochain sommet (en décembre) soit commun à Ubuntu et Debian GNU/Linux, que les autres projets soient invités également et que, si son idée aboutit, le prochain sommet (en décembre 2011) verra toutes les autres grandes distributions (Red Hat inclus) présentes.

Qu'est-ce que vous en pensez ? Personnellement, je pense que l'idée comme la méthode sont bonnes.

----------

## ppg

J'ai tendance à être très critique sur les choix de Mark Shuttleworth, quoi qu'il en soit l'idée de stabiliser linux n'est pas mauvaise en soi, mais je pense surtout que c'est debian (et donc tout ses dérivés, dont ubuntu et les variantes) qui être "stabilisé". Un effort particulier sur la glibc ne me paraitrait pas superflu, on se souvient de la dépèche DLFP sur debian qui passe à elibc.

Je suis pas spécialement fan des dates de release fixe (genre tous les 6 mois pour gnome), mais ça permet au moins de voir l'avancement d'un projet et de construire de prévoir une version exploitable pour les utilisateurs, quitte à abandonner certainnes nouveautés initialement prévues au début du projet.

Après est-ce que la méthode est bonne, ça il faudra certainnement attendre pour le savoir.

J'aimerai quand même bien avoir plus de détails sur "stabiliser" linux ; c'est flou. On parle de quoi : du noyau, des libraries GNU, des sorties de debian ?

----------

## Magic Banana

 *ppg wrote:*   

> J'aimerai quand même bien avoir plus de détails sur "stabiliser" linux ; c'est flou. On parle de quoi : du noyau, des libraries GNU, des sorties de debian ?

 

Je pense que Mark Shuttleworth veut dire que, le deuxième semestre des années impaires, tous les projets arrêtent d'introduire de nouvelles fconctionalités (et donc de nouveaux bogues) et tentent de réparer ceux qui ont été introduits précédemment. Du côté des distributions, le travail serait donc plus simple : tout le monde prendrait la dernière version (pas de débat sans fin du genre "Xorg 1.6 ou 1.7 ?") qui ne poserait que peu de problèmes d'intégration. On peut penser, qu'à terme, l'effort de la communauté se déplacerait ainsi en amont plutôt que d'être dépensé passer au niveau des distributions (qui aujourd'hui y vont toutes de leurs sales hacks pour contourner les problèmes d'un logiciel bogué).

----------

## Leander256

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Qu'est-ce que vous en pensez ? Personnellement, je pense que l'idée comme la méthode sont bonnes.

 

<troll> Une Debian avec une vraie deadline? Il n'a pas froid aux yeux   :Laughing:  </troll>

Plus sérieusement, je trouve l'idée intéressante mais j'ai peur des effets de bords d'une date limite sur la qualité des paquets qui seront fournis. Tout programmeur (dès les projets lors des études) s'est déjà retrouvé confronté au problème du "je sais qu'il y a des bugs mais je dois rendre le boulot ce soir". Certains diront qu'il y a *toujours* des bugs, c'est vrai mais doit-on pour autant les laisser partir en production? Le monde du libre est différent de l'entreprise, la plupart des bugtrackers sont disponibles et l'effet pervers c'est qu'une certaine compagnie (dont le nom commence par micro et finit par soft) pourra par exemple s'en servir pour dire "voyez, ils ont des bugs importants mais font quand même une release, leurs logiciels ne sont pas viables pour une entreprise." D'une manière plus générale ça pourrait irriter nombre d'utilisateurs qui attendent une expérience différente de windows.

----------

## ppg

Je crois que justement la période de "stabilisation" serait en fait un freeze ou seul les bugs connu (ou pas) seraient corrigés, sans ajouter de nouvelles fonctionnalités aux logiciels.

C'est bien ça Magic Banana ?

Sinon je suis plutôt d'accord avec Leander sur les effets de bords "tant pis ya des bugs, mais je doit le rendre ce soir" (et j'ai déjà du rendre un programme boggué pour respecter les contraintes de temps).

----------

## Oupsman

La proposition de Shuttleworth est effectivement à double tranchant : elle peut apporter une qualité certaine au développement Open source (même si AMHA il l'a déjà), mais elle peut aussi, en imposant des dates boutoirs, apporter une certaine qualité moindre car les programmes pourraient se retrouver publiés tout en ayant des bugs rédhibitoires ... Un autre effet génant est justement le gel périodiques des nouveautés, dont la période entre le freeze proprement dit et la publication définitive est bien trop importante. Cela ne risque-t-il pas de ralentir l'innovation dans le domaine de l'Opensource  :Question: 

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Leander256 wrote:*   

> <troll> Une Debian avec une vraie deadline? Il n'a pas froid aux yeux   </troll>
> 
> Plus sérieusement, je trouve l'idée intéressante mais j'ai peur des effets de bords d'une date limite sur la qualité des paquets qui seront fournis. Tout programmeur (dès les projets lors des études) s'est déjà retrouvé confronté au problème du "je sais qu'il y a des bugs mais je dois rendre le boulot ce soir". Certains diront qu'il y a *toujours* des bugs, c'est vrai mais doit-on pour autant les laisser partir en production? Le monde du libre est différent de l'entreprise, la plupart des bugtrackers sont disponibles et l'effet pervers c'est qu'une certaine compagnie (dont le nom commence par micro et finit par soft) pourra par exemple s'en servir pour dire "voyez, ils ont des bugs importants mais font quand même une release, leurs logiciels ne sont pas viables pour une entreprise." D'une manière plus générale ça pourrait irriter nombre d'utilisateurs qui attendent une expérience différente de windows.

 

Attention : le gel de décembre n'est pas la date de sortie ! Debian GNU/Linux continuerait à sortir "quand elle est prête". Simplement les version des logiciels intégrés resteraient ceux de décembre. Voir http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freeze_(software_engineering)Last edited by Magic Banana on Mon Aug 10, 2009 8:09 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

Oui, ici, on parle de "geler pour stabiliser", c'est-à-dire, gel des fonctionnalités + débogage au finish, avec testsuites.

----------

## mornik

Je ne suis pas sur de l'effet bénéfique d'un tel rapprochement, sauf pour Ubuntu.

Debian n'a pas besoin deça pour être une bonne distribution. Ubuntu à besoin de fédérer des projets pour grossir (au moins visuellement) et se positionner alors comme leader du libre (et ainsi se renforcer face à red hat).

Rien n'empêche Ubuntu de participer plus au dev/debug debian/GNU/Linux. Je trouverai plus intéressante qu'ils s'engagent juste à plus participer. Là ça ressemble plus à de la récup qu'autre chose (il veut finir de vampiriser Debian ?)

----------

## xaviermiller

Tiens, ça fait 5 ans que je suis sur Gentoo (à voir mon profil  :Wink: )

----------

## guilc

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Tiens, ça fait 5 ans que je suis sur Gentoo (à voir mon profil )

 

Roh le vioc hééééé   :Laughing: 

 /me va se cacher discrètement 

----------

## xaviermiller

gnagnagna prrrrrrrrrttttttttttttttt   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Laughing: 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Tiens, ça fait 5 ans que je suis sur Gentoo (à voir mon profil )

 

Ouai ben moi cela fait bien longtemps que j'ai quitté Gentoo pour Ubuntu, plus rapide et plus stable !!

----------

## Kazuya

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ouai ben moi cela fait bien longtemps que j'ai quitté Gentoo pour Ubuntu, plus rapide et plus stable !!

 

C'est bizarre, je n'ai pourtant pas bu ce week-end mais j'en ai perdu la notion du temps apparemment. Je ne savais pas qu'on était déjà vendredi... (les semaines passent drôlement vite dis-donc   :Shocked:  ) 

Où alors il ya une sortie de trolls en avance   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## xaviermiller

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

>  *XavierMiller wrote:*   Tiens, ça fait 5 ans que je suis sur Gentoo (à voir mon profil ) 
> 
> Ouai ben moi cela fait bien longtemps que j'ai quitté Gentoo pour Ubuntu, plus rapide et plus stable !!

 

A vous entendre, combien d'utilsateurs Gentoo fréquentent encore le forum  :Confused: 

Essayé Ubuntu, pas tenu 30 secondes avant de le faire crasher (modif élémentaire de l'affichage de panels dans Gnome) => Poubelle.

----------

## Magic Banana

Une courte (mais très bien foutue) vidéo sur l'"informatique de confiance" vient d'être traduite en français. Jettez-y un coup d'œil.  :Wink: 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

 *Kazuya wrote:*   

>  *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   
> 
> Ouai ben moi cela fait bien longtemps que j'ai quitté Gentoo pour Ubuntu, plus rapide et plus stable !! 
> 
> C'est bizarre, je n'ai pourtant pas bu ce week-end mais j'en ai perdu la notion du temps apparemment. Je ne savais pas qu'on était déjà vendredi... (les semaines passent drôlement vite dis-donc   ) 
> ...

 

C'est parce que c'est les vacances, je suis un peu tout décalé   :Wink: 

----------

## Oupsman

Microsoft rejoint le groupe de travail sur l'HTML5

Entre Apple qui refuse d'intégrer OGG dans son codec de lecture et Microsoft qui va probablement pousser WMV, on est bien tient   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Temet

Theora le codec, pas OGG  :Wink: 

(enfin je crois)

----------

## Oupsman

Vu  :Embarassed:  Theora est à l'OGG ce que le Divx est à l'AVI. Enfin si j'ai bien tout compris (mais non j'ai pas lu Freud).

----------

## El_Goretto

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

>  *-KuRGaN- wrote:*    *XavierMiller wrote:*   Tiens, ça fait 5 ans que je suis sur Gentoo (à voir mon profil ) 
> 
> Ouai ben moi cela fait bien longtemps que j'ai quitté Gentoo pour Ubuntu, plus rapide et plus stable !! 
> 
> A vous entendre, combien d'utilsateurs Gentoo fréquentent encore le forum 
> ...

 

[Attention, j'attaque sec, normalement il doit être repérable à 15 km, mais bon, sait-on jamais... sans transition...]

En même temps, j'ai envie de dire que c'est du propos de nioubi, ça, "j'ai quitté, je suis revenu..."

J'ai de tout, sur des machines différentes, non pas parce que je ne sais pas me décider (encore que... ça dépend... des fois... hein?), mais parce que j'ai des besoins différents en fonction des machines et des environnements. Si certains ont des besoins différents les jours impairs et les cycles de pleine lune, faut assumer, c'est pas la faute des distro  :Smile:  Changez de fond d'écran, c'est moins risqué et moins long (encore que... ça dépend... des fois... hein?).

Après une distro naze, ça reste une distro naze. Mais quand un mec s'étonne qu'une ubuntu server d'infra bien chargée déconne après une mise à jour à la truelle, c'est le gars qui a choisi et monté le système que j'ai envie de baffer, pas la distro (encore que... ça dépend... des fois... hein?).

----------

## Biloute

Si Ubuntu est plus rapide et stable que Gentoo?   :Rolling Eyes: 

Tout le monde sait que c'est Debian qui a la plus grosse.

Mais enfin les gars ouvrez les yeux une compilation avec i686 generic sera toujours plus mauvaise qu'une compilation pour l'achitecture visée.

----------

## ppg

Honnetement c'est pas la compile qui m'a fait choisir gentoo. Portage c'est LE gestionnaire de paquets, et même si il est écrit en python et est lent pour chercher dans les ebuilds (enfin quand on compile pendant des heures on est plus à une minute près) j'ai pas trouvé mieux pour gérer aussi finement ce que je veux (ou pas) sur mon systeme.

Ubuntu c'est bien pour le desktop mais sur un serveur c'est debian ou rien (pour moi en tout cas).

NB : non je n'ai rien contre python

----------

## Oupsman

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [Attention, j'attaque sec, normalement il doit être repérable à 15 km, mais bon, sait-on jamais... sans transition...]
> 
> En même temps, j'ai envie de dire que c'est du propos de nioubi, ça, "j'ai quitté, je suis revenu..."
> ...

 

Poussin ... Euh pardon plus 1. Autant je suis satisfait de Gentoo sur mon PC de bureau et mon serveur (je passe le média center sous silence tellement j'ai honte de le mettre à jour tous les 6 mois), autant je n'aurais pas voulu d'une gentoo sur mon eeePC 701. Tout simplement parce que je n'avais pas envie de m'emmerder à compiler un système entier et que je voulais un truc qui marchait tout de suite. Donc eeeubuntu 9.04. Qui m'a agréablement surpris. Que du bonheur avec XFCE  :Smile:  Mais sur un serveur moi c'est gentoo et rien d'autre. Bon ça dépend où. Au taf on est plutôt Redhat histoire de pouvoir se faire escroquer le prix du support annuel  :Sad:  Mais au moins on a quelqu'un sur qui cogner si ça merde  :Exclamation: 

----------

## Temet

Mes machines vieillissantes commencent sérieusement à avoir du mal à assumer les temps de compilation qui se rallongent chaque jour un peu.

L'autre jour, j'ai mis mon desktop à jour... alors que je n'avais pas du le faire depuis 1 mois. Bah il a compilé une vingtaine d'heures (et je suis en stable, et j'ai pas grand chose d'installé) et j'ai dû dormir avec des bouchons d'oreille ("silencieuse" qu'ils avaient dit pour l'alim).

Bref, comme tous les deux ans je suis tenté d'aller voir ailleurs... mais je me dis que comme tous les deux ans, je risque de revenir au bout d'un mois... donc bon...

----------

## Oupsman

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Micro$oft vient de se voir accepter (aux États-Unis) le dépôt de l'idée, ô combien novatrice !, d'utiliser XML pour représenter un format de fichier bureautique :
> 
>  *United States Patent 7,571,169 wrote:*   Word-processing document stored in a single XML file that may be manipulated by applications that understand XML
> 
> Abstract
> ...

 

Ca s'appelle l'arroseur arrosé non ?  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## geekounet

 *Biloute wrote:*   

> Mais enfin les gars ouvrez les yeux une compilation avec i686 generic sera toujours plus mauvaise qu'une compilation pour l'achitecture visée.

 

Le fait de compiler spécifiquement pour ton proc n'apporte aucun gain de performance, enfin parfois quelques microsecondes mais donc c'est insignifiant, et c'est parfois même une perte de perfs, parce que t'sa des cflags génériques pour l'ensemble de tes paquets et que tu ne connais pas le code de chaque app que t'installes pour savoir l'optimiser comme il faut. Alors que le mainteneur de paquet Debian connait très bien le code des apps qu'il maintient (bon ok pas toujours, mais dans des cas pointus comme les SGBD(R) par exemple) donc il sait très bien par quels CFLAGS optimiser l'app, et ça sera autrement plus performant que ta compilation avec CFLAGS génériques juste spécifique à ton proc. Ya que pour des cas comme les apps scientifiques, multimédia et similaires que la compilation sous Gentoo apporte un gain de perfs, parce que ceux là ont effectivement besoin d'exploiter des fonctions avancées de ton CPU, et voire même simplement t'as le controle sur l'activtion de fonctions du genre SSE*, ce qui n'est pas toujours possible dans des paquets Debian (sauf si lapp est bien codée et qu'elle teste le cpu pour charger le bon code, genre MPlayer).

Non le vrai intérêt de la compilation sous Gentoo, ce n'est pas (directement) les perfs, c'est la possibilité d'activer/désactiver les features qui t'intéressent ou non (et potentiellement un gain d'occupation en disque et ram, voire gain de perfs si tu désactives des features un peu lourds), et aussi la facilité de maintenabilité, patchs, etc. et de pouvoir compiler pour une architecture exotique également.

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Ca s'appelle l'arroseur arrosé non ?   

 

 :Laughing: 

----------

## kopp

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A vous entendre, combien d'utilsateurs Gentoo fréquentent encore le forum 
> 
> 

 

Le pire, ça reste quand même les modos, qui ne savent même plus ce que c'est Gentoo hein :p

----------

## yohann

et posé un brevet sur "poser un brevet sur n'importe quoi de déjà largement pratiqué pour attaquer en justice après" ? ce serait fun...

----------

## El_Goretto

 *yohann wrote:*   

> et posé un brevet sur "poser un brevet sur n'importe quoi de déjà largement pratiqué pour attaquer en justice après" ? ce serait fun...

 

Gaffe au mec qui va déposer le brevet "déposer un brevet". ^^

Mais l'idée est bonne  :Smile: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Quand l'élysée et le ministère de l'intérieur tente d'enrayer la divulgation sur Wikipédia du pistonage au plus haut... et échouent.

----------

## Magic Banana

Voilà une page Web listant les vidéos des dernières RMLL. D'autres seront bientôt ajoutées.

----------

## Biloute

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Voilà une page Web listant les vidéos des dernières RMLL. D'autres seront bientôt ajoutées.

 

Allez Banana avoue que ta tout de suite téléchargé la video sur Stallman.

Pour les autre videos, c'est pas mal. Ca me donne envie de participer à ce genre de manifestations.

----------

## ppg

 *Biloute wrote:*   

>  *Magic Banana wrote:*   Voilà une page Web listant les vidéos des dernières RMLL. D'autres seront bientôt ajoutées. 
> 
> Allez Banana avoue que ta tout de suite téléchargé la video sur Stallman.
> 
> Pour les autre videos, c'est pas mal. Ca me donne envie de participer à ce genre de manifestations.

 

Et encore toutes les conférences n'y sont pas. Y en avait une très intéressante sur le déploiement d'un cluster LTSP.

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Biloute wrote:*   

> Allez Banana avoue que ta tout de suite téléchargé la video sur Stallman.

 

Soit j'ai de la merde dans les yeux soit l'intervention de Stallman n'est pas encore sur le site.

----------

## Pixys

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A vous entendre, combien d'utilsateurs Gentoo fréquentent encore le forum 
> 
> 

 

Ça prouve que ce forum est convivial, qu'on peut y débattre de sujets divers.

 *kopp wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Le pire, ça reste quand même les modos, qui ne savent même plus ce que c'est Gentoo hein :p
> 
> 

 

Ouai, curieusement ça troll pas trop dans les coins, mais c'est vrai qu'au final, quand on y réfléchie bien, c'est les *BSD qui ont la plus grosse !!

 :Arrow: 

----------

## ppg

Vu aujourd'hui :

```

eselect profile list

Available profile symlink targets:

  [1]   default/linux/amd64/2008.0 *

  [2]   default/linux/amd64/2008.0/desktop

  [3]   default/linux/amd64/2008.0/developer

  [4]   default/linux/amd64/2008.0/no-multilib

  [5]   default/linux/amd64/2008.0/server

  [6]   default/linux/amd64/10.0

  [7]   default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop

  [8]   default/linux/amd64/10.0/developer

  [9]   default/linux/amd64/10.0/no-multilib

  [10]  default/linux/amd64/10.0/server

  [11]  hardened/amd64

  [12]  hardened/amd64/multilib

  [13]  selinux/2007.0/amd64

  [14]  selinux/2007.0/amd64/hardened

  [15]  selinux/v2refpolicy/amd64

  [16]  selinux/v2refpolicy/amd64/desktop

  [17]  selinux/v2refpolicy/amd64/developer

  [18]  selinux/v2refpolicy/amd64/hardened

  [19]  selinux/v2refpolicy/amd64/server

  [20]  hardened/linux/amd64

```

Quelqu'un sait-il à quoi correspond gentoo 10.0 ?

vu sur : http://www.gentoo-quebec.org/index.php?ID=1537

----------

## guilc

Ca fait quelques jours que c'est présent   :Wink: 

Les profils 10.0 sont les nouveaux profils. Pour le moment, ce sont des copies des profils 2008.0. Les profils 2008.0 ne vont plus bouger maintenant. Toutes les évolutions futures vont être apportées sur les profils 10.0. Il est entre autre question de modifications structurelles sur les profils.

Pour référence, voir l'archive de la ML gentoo-dev ;

[EDIT] aller, bon prince :

- http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.linux.gentoo.devel/62554

- http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.linux.gentoo.devel/62707

----------

## xaviermiller

 *Pixys wrote:*   

>  *XavierMiller wrote:*   
> 
> A vous entendre, combien d'utilsateurs Gentoo fréquentent encore le forum 
> 
>  
> ...

 

Ca fait une semaine que je fréquente la partie principale (anglophone) du forum. Là, ça ne rigole pas : interdiction de sortir du sentier Gentoo, sous réserve de se faire effacer les messages. C'est un peu hard, mais au moins on reste centré sur le but "Gentoo Linux".

Bref, si vous ne me voyez pas souvent dans "french", c'est que je suis de l'autre côté de la porte  :Wink: 

----------

## geekounet

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

>  *Pixys wrote:*    *XavierMiller wrote:*   
> 
> A vous entendre, combien d'utilsateurs Gentoo fréquentent encore le forum 
> 
>  
> ...

 

C'est pas non plus la mème échelle, normal que ça soit plus strict en dehors des forums internationaux.  :Smile: 

----------

## Pixys

En même temps, on ne s'épanche pas n'importe où non plus...

----------

## xaviermiller

Gento, le Mojito de Peterman

----------

## Magic Banana

Amnesty Inernational s'inquiète du flicage d'Internet et lance une campagne pour le respect des droits humains sur la toile.

----------

## nonas

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Ca fait une semaine que je fréquente la partie principale (anglophone) du forum. Là, ça ne rigole pas : interdiction de sortir du sentier Gentoo, sous réserve de se faire effacer les messages. C'est un peu hard, mais au moins on reste centré sur le but "Gentoo Linux".
> 
> Bref, si vous ne me voyez pas souvent dans "french", c'est que je suis de l'autre côté de la porte 

 Et puis pour le [OFF] y'a OTW ^^

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Ca s'appelle l'arroseur arrosé non ?   

 

De mieux en mieux : il semble avéré (échange d'e-mails) que Microsoft avait pleinement connaissance du brevet déposé par i4i. Ceci est une circonstance agravante.

À lire aussi (et en français cette fois), cette vue plus globale du problème auquel Microsoft fait face aujourd'hui mais qui menace toute l'informatique : les brevets logiciels.

----------

## Oupsman

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> De mieux en mieux : il semble avéré (échange d'e-mails) que Microsoft avait pleinement connaissance du brevet déposé par i4i. Ceci est une circonstance agravante.
> 
> À lire aussi (et en français cette fois), cette vue plus globale du problème auquel Microsoft fait face aujourd'hui mais qui menace toute l'informatique : les brevets logiciels.

 

Lien très intéressant ça ... Cela éclaire quelques points  :Exclamation: 

----------

## Biloute

Genial, firefox 3.5 est stable pour les x86 peut-être bientôt pour les amd64.

```
[ebuild     U ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-3.5.2-r1 [3.0.11] USE="alsa%* dbus -bindist -custom-optimization -gnome -iceweasel -java -mozdevelop -restrict-javascript -startup-notification (-xulrunner%*)
```

Voilà mes options de compilations. Savez-vous à quoi servent custom-optimization et xulrunner?

Pour l'instant j'ai trouvé custom-optimization=Fine-tune custom compiler optimizations mais ça veut pas dire grands chose.

----------

## geekounet

 *Biloute wrote:*   

> Genial, firefox 3.5 est stable pour les x86 peut-être bientôt pour les amd64.
> 
> ```
> [ebuild     U ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-3.5.2-r1 [3.0.11] USE="alsa%* dbus -bindist -custom-optimization -gnome -iceweasel -java -mozdevelop -restrict-javascript -startup-notification (-xulrunner%*)
> ```
> ...

 

Le USE custom-optimization ça permet d'utiliser tes CFLAGS de ton make.conf au lieu de les filtrer pour utiliser ceux conseillés par mozilla, si tu veux jouer au ricer qui tient à gagner 3 microsecondes à l'execution (et des bugs à tout va qui vont avec).

Le USE xulrunner, c'est pour utiliser la libxul (le moteur de toute application gecko, dont firefox, thunderbird, sunbird, etc.) en externe, ce qui est à terme plus simple à maintenir (libxul d'un coté, et l'application Firefox elle-même de l'autre) et ce qui permet de mutaliser le moteur entre les apps Gecko (genre quand Thunderbird 3.0 sortira, il pourra l'utiliser, et donc ça fera un gain d'espace mémoire et disque). C'est plutôt conseillé.  :Smile: 

----------

## Leander256

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Le USE xulrunner, c'est pour utiliser la libxul (le moteur de toute application gecko, dont firefox, thunderbird, sunbird, etc.) en externe, ce qui est à terme plus simple à maintenir (libxul d'un coté, et l'application Firefox elle-même de l'autre) et ce qui permet de mutaliser le moteur entre les apps Gecko (genre quand Thunderbird 3.0 sortira, il pourra l'utiliser, et donc ça fera un gain d'espace mémoire et disque). C'est plutôt conseillé. 

 

Il vient de disparaître des ebuilds justement, je suppose que c'est pour forcer l'utilisation de la bibliothèque.

En ce qui concerne custom-optimization, je n'en ai pas trouvé trace dans l'ebuild. Comme euse -i custom-optimization me renvoyait uniquement deux lignes pour xulrunner et mozilla-firefox, j'en ai déduit qu'il devait être défini dans une eclass les concernant, j'ai donc regardé /usr/portage/eclass/mozconfig-3.eclass qui elle-même hérite de /usr/portage/eclass/mozcoreconf-2.eclass qui contient ceci:

```
    # Set optimization level

    if [[ ${ARCH} == hppa ]]; then

        mozconfig_annotate "more than -O0 causes segfaults on hppa" --enable-optimize=-O0

    elif use custom-optimization || [[ ${ARCH} == alpha ]]; then

        # Set optimization level based on CFLAGS

        if is-flag -O0; then

            mozconfig_annotate "from CFLAGS" --enable-optimize=-O0

        elif [[ ${ARCH} == ppc ]] && has_version '>=sys-libs/glibc-2.8'; then

            mozconfig_annotate "more than -O1 segfaults on ppc with glibc-2.8" --enable-optimize=-O1

        elif is-flag -O1; then

            mozconfig_annotate "from CFLAGS" --enable-optimize=-O1

        elif is-flag -Os; then

            mozconfig_annotate "from CFLAGS" --enable-optimize=-Os

        else

            mozconfig_annotate "Gentoo's default optimization" --enable-optimize=-O2

        fi

    else

        # Enable Mozilla's default

        mozconfig_annotate "mozilla default" --enable-optimize

    fi
```

Si je comprends bien toute l'histoire, Mozilla a déjà une option -Ox par défaut et ce USE permet de le changer. Cependant il n'autorise pas le -O3 (ou supérieur...). Je suis prêt à parier que par défaut pour x86/amd64 cette option est à -O2 par défaut, donc que ça ne sert que pour forcer quelques optimisations sur des architectures "marginales". Et comme ce n'est pas stable... Ce USE ne doit vraiment pas servir à grand monde!

----------

## nonas

 *Biloute wrote:*   

> Genial, firefox 3.5 est stable pour les x86 peut-être bientôt pour les amd64.

 Apparemment certains sont allé trop vite : */www-client/mozilla-firefox/ChangeLog wrote:*   

> 21 Aug 2009; Christian Faulhammer <fauli@gentoo.org>
> 
>   mozilla-firefox-3.5.2-r1.ebuild:
> 
>   revert all stable keywords

 

voir #280393

----------

## Biloute

Ca fait 2 ans que je suis sur Gentoo, j'ai jamais vu ça.

Bon alors plutot que de me coltiner une nouvelle compilation, je vais le démasquer.

Ce matin je suis passé à la nouvelle version de python (la 2.6), c'était un beau bordel, wicd utilise python donc il marchait plus, il fallait se connecter en manuel, j'ai eu droit à un bel écran noir suivi d'un hard reboot, portage a recompilé 18 pacs sans utiliser la fonction fetch (alors que je l'avait activé dans le make.conf). Heureusement à la fin de l'update tout refonctionne nickel.

----------

## Pixys

Il y gcc-4.4.1 dans les bacs depuis qqlq temps, vous avez essayé ?

Pour ma part il ya au moins XML-Parser-2.36 qui m'envoie ch***. 

Moi qui trouvais les compilations calmes et faciles ces derniers temps... J'oubliais qu'à quasiment toutes les nouvelles versions "majeures" de gcc ça s'agitait dans les chaumières (surtout quand c'est encore en ~   :Wink:  )  

D'après ce que j'ai lu en parcourant internet, il semblerait que cette version apporte un vrai gain de performance.

----------

## ppg

 *Pixys wrote:*   

> Il y gcc-4.4.1 dans les bacs depuis qqlq temps, vous avez essayé ?
> 
> Pour ma part il ya au moins XML-Parser-2.36 qui m'envoie ch***. 
> 
> Moi qui trouvais les compilations calmes et faciles ces derniers temps... J'oubliais qu'à quasiment toutes les nouvelles versions "majeures" de gcc ça s'agitait dans les chaumières (surtout quand c'est encore en ~   )  
> ...

 

Du moment qu'elle amène pas autant de problèmes que la 4.3.x.

J'ai testé mais et j'ai fait le gcc-config à part gstreamer qui chiait dans la colle et qui est revenu à la normale après un emerge -e world, j'ai pas remarqué de différences phénoménales.

Il faudrait que je teste si ça plante toujours sur les psets avec certaines compiles (opal et ptlib).

----------

## Magic Banana

De l'utilisation d'Ogg Theora en ligne.

----------

## Oupsman

Je suis encore en train de galérer avec ma gentoo   :Twisted Evil:  Là j'ai KDE qui ne veut plus se lancer depuis l'upgrade (dans la douleur) en 4.3   :Rolling Eyes:  Ca va pas tarder à jarter pour y mettre autre chose. Mais je sais pas quoi   :Sad: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Je suis encore en train de galérer avec ma gentoo   Là j'ai KDE qui ne veut plus se lancer depuis l'upgrade (dans la douleur) en 4.3   Ca va pas tarder à jarter pour y mettre autre chose. Mais je sais pas quoi  

 

Les DM... Y a tellement de softs intégrés, de libs, de dépendances que ce genre de désagrément est pas rare. Ça fait longtemps que j'ai baissé les bras pour un WM bien léger pour n'y avoir que le strict nécessaire en plus de mes logiciels habituels.

----------

## ppg

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *Oupsman wrote:*   Je suis encore en train de galérer avec ma gentoo   Là j'ai KDE qui ne veut plus se lancer depuis l'upgrade (dans la douleur) en 4.3   Ca va pas tarder à jarter pour y mettre autre chose. Mais je sais pas quoi   
> 
> Les DM... Y a tellement de softs intégrés, de libs, de dépendances que ce genre de désagrément est pas rare. Ça fait longtemps que j'ai baissé les bras pour un WM bien léger pour n'y avoir que le strict nécessaire en plus de mes logiciels habituels.

 

Bof bof, j'avais essayé awesome mais j'ai pas accroché à cause des confs en lua, pas de temps à investir dedans. (J'ai essayé l'autre en haskel, mais j'ai encore moins accroché, le mieux niveau simplicité c'était dwm mais trop dépouillé à mon goût). Je préfère encore fluxbox et mes 2 scripts en bash pour changer le fond d'écran.

Pour moi le must c'est xfce, c'est ce que j'ai sur mon eeepc et je trouve ça génial.

----------

## kwenspc

 *ppg wrote:*   

> Je préfère encore fluxbox et mes 2 scripts en bash pour changer le fond d'écran.

 

Fluxbox fait parti des wm minimaliste  :Wink: 

Sinon awesome 3.x j'ai pas accroché non plus, lua tout ça... bof. Je lui préfère la version 2.x que j'utilise. Je suis pas non plus un adepte du click/fancy. Pas de gadgets chez moi, rien que mes logiciels courants, hop.

Xfce est un léger DM mais reste sujet à quelque soucis de maj parfois, Thunar est une bouze au niveau de la stabilité par exemple (manipulations des suppressions et des fichiers cachés calamiteuse), De fait pcmanfm est nettement mieux et plus léger tout en faisant... la même chose.

Fin après tout dépend de ce que l'on cherche: un truc stable et fonctionnel ou un candy clickaudrome avec les risques. ^^

----------

## Oupsman

Ben moi j'utilise KDE plus par habitude qu'autre chose. Sur mon eeePC 701 j'ai XFCE et j'en suis très content. Effectivement je crois que je vais y passer sur Gentoo. 

Par contre, y' a un guide de configuration quelque part ?

EDIT : typo foireuse.

----------

## geekounet

Je suis sous awesome 3.x depuis la sortie de la 3.0, et bien que la conf en Lua prenne du temps si on a des besoins particulier, c'est énormement de temps de gagné pour la suite ! Et puis il y a plein d'autres tiling WM plus simples et plus facile à conf, i3 est prometteur d'ailleurs.  :Smile: 

Le tiling WM c'est l'avenir !

Note: les WM flottants portent mal leur nom, c'est toujours nous qui géront les fenêtres et non pas le WM lui même, ils ne remplissent pas complètement leur rôle...  :Smile: 

----------

## guilc

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Le tiling WM c'est l'avenir !

 

Je veux bien le croire, certains aspects du tiling sont vraiment très intéressants.

Par contre, j'attends toujours un WM qui fasse du tiling et qui se configure en clicodrome un brin plus ergonomique que se palucher des fichiers de conf en lua... Je dois devenir vieux sans doute, mais passer des heures à trifouiller un fichier de conf pour enfin avoir ce que je veux, ça me saoule vite  :Mr. Green:  (et j'ai bien essayer de me configurer awesome 3, je n'ai jamais réussi à obtenir ce que je voulais, après quelques heures, j'ai laché l'affaire)

Du coup, je reste à kde en attendant   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## ppg

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Ben moi j'utilise KDE plus par habitude qu'autre chose. Sur mon eeePC 701 j'ai XFCE et j'en suis très content. Effectivement je crois que je vais y passer sur Gentoo. 
> 
> Par contre, y' a un guide de configuration quelque part ?
> 
> EDIT : typo foireuse.

 

Le XML officiel de gentoo : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/xfce-config.xml

Il existe aussi un (ou deux) guide xfce sur gentoo-quebec.org   :Wink: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Arès BadVista, voici venu Windows 7 Sins.

----------

## ppg

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Arès BadVista, voici venu Windows 7 Sins.

 

On se demande où ils vont chercher leurs jeux de mots   :Laughing: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Par contre, niveau design, c'est fait pour plaire aux barbus en sandales uniquement ?   :Cool: 

----------

## Kazuya

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Arès BadVista, voici venu Windows 7 Sins.

 

En tout cas je trouve vraiment géniale le changement de site en mettant la souris sur le coin corné à gauche comme si on tournait la page d'un livre...

----------

## Magic Banana

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Par contre, niveau design, c'est fait pour plaire aux barbus en sandales uniquement ?  

 

J'aime bien... mais comment sais-tu que je suis barbu et en sandales ?!  :Laughing: 

----------

## titoucha

 *ppg wrote:*   

>  *Magic Banana wrote:*   Arès BadVista, voici venu Windows 7 Sins. 
> 
> On se demande où ils vont chercher leurs jeux de mots  

 

Moi j'aime bien   :Very Happy: 

----------

## xaviermiller

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

>  *XavierMiller wrote:*   Par contre, niveau design, c'est fait pour plaire aux barbus en sandales uniquement ?   
> 
> J'aime bien... mais comment sais-tu que je suis barbu et en sandales ?! 

 

Parce que je suis déjà barbu  :Wink: 

Plus prosaïquement : au lieu de dire sans arrêt "Windows = caca", GNU devrait avoir une campagne plus constructive : "on a des OS cool ! on fait des softs cool !" (voyez comme ça marche avec la Pomme, encore plus fermée et plus proprio que les outils de Billou (ben ouais, d'après GNU et l'iconographie utilisée... savent-ils qu'il est pensionné depuis plusieurs mois ?)

L'argumentaire est intéressant, mais en tant que "mouton Windows", je dis "bah, beeee, pourquoi changer ?"

----------

## xaviermiller

Ah, je préfère cette piste : http://www.framadvd.org/  :Cool: 

(C'est du Français, c'est bon, mangez-en sans modération)

----------

## philius

rho un windows xp je n'ai jamais été embêté avec (xp je parle, vista & cie je n'ai plus suivi)

je pourrai même le placer dans les distribs les plus stables avec debian (si si)

je connais linux depuis plus de 10ans

et je suis seulement passé cette annèe sous linux (debian) sur ma machine perso

(voulant garder l'option directx pour les jeux)

si j'ai franchi le pas c'est pour les performances bien meilleur

et si je suis aujourd'hui sous gentoo c'est pour avoir enfin trouver un système qui s'installe comme je veux et non pas comme il veut (j'aurai attendu 20ans pour y arriver lol)

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

et sinon concernant gcc-4.4.1 ? 

On peut switcher tranquillement de la  4.3.4 à la 4.4.1 ? pas de bug gênant ? 

J'attends un peu certains retours pour voir les problèmes rencontrés, mais apparement les gens ne se plaignent pas sur le forum (anglais ou français) ou alors tout le monde fait comme moi ^^.

Parce que je ne voudrais pas compiler gcc, et puis arriver à la moitié de la recompilation du "systèm" et avoir un plantage gênant... 

(Oui sur ce coup là je la joue safe, le coup de python-3 m'a un peu refroidi ^^')

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

Je viens de finir un "emerge -e" en gcc 4.4 / ~amd64. Tout a compilé sans souci (plus de 600 paquets) : XFCE, OpenOffice, Firefox 3.5.2, Thunderbird, Code::Blocks, Wine, ...

----------

## philius

j'avais testé firefox 3.5.2 il n'y a pas longtemps et thunderbird ne voulait plus démarrer

----------

## ppg

 *Kazuya wrote:*   

> Hello,
> 
> et sinon concernant gcc-4.4.1 ? 
> 
> On peut switcher tranquillement de la  4.3.4 à la 4.4.1 ? pas de bug gênant ? 
> ...

 

Idem, je l'ai fait il y a environ 1 semaine, et jusque là aucun soucis.

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

ok, merci XavierMiller et ppg pour vos réponses   :Wink: 

Sur ce, je ne vais pas tarder à faire le pas moi aussi ^^

> Philius: ton erreur de thunderbird, c'était en rapport avec gcc-4.4.1 ? tu as résolu le problème ?

----------

## philius

 *Kazuya wrote:*   

> Hello,
> 
> ok, merci XavierMiller et ppg pour vos réponses  
> 
> Sur ce, je ne vais pas tarder à faire le pas moi aussi ^^
> ...

 

non non juste en testant firefox en ~amd64

firefox fonctionnait bien, mais thunderbird ne voulait plus se lancer

je suis revenu en 3.0.11 pour firefox pour l'instant

j'ai vu sur le net que certain avait ce soucis 

je fais le ménage sur ma machine, je retenterai prochainement

----------

## xaviermiller

Chez moi Thunderbird et Firefox fonctionnent sans souci en ~arch. J'ai le USE "xulrunner", ça aide probablement.

Par contre, j'ai des "kernel panic" sur mon netbook. Apparemment, il n'a pas aimé compiler 24h d'affilées, il a du surchauffer. Je "emerge --resume"rai ce soir  :Smile: 

PS: Geekounet, tu as un MP depuis une semaine, concernant ce sujet : 

 *Quote:*   

> Un ch'tit message en anglais demandant le statut de Gentoo/BSD:
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-788480-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-.html

 

----------

## philius

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Chez moi Thunderbird et Firefox fonctionnent sans souci en ~arch. J'ai le USE "xulrunner", ça aide probablement.
> 
> 

 

je viens de refaire le test en emergeant firefox en ~amd64 (v3.5.2)

le même soucis, thunderbird ne se lance plus ensuite (verion stable 2.0.0..22 ...)

il ne trouve pas une lib au lancement (j'ai oublié de noter le nom de la lib désolé)

j'ai refait un emerge thunderbird et tout refonctionne

j'ai résolu donc le soucis:

des libs utiles à thunderbird doivent se désinstaller en changeant de version de firefox

reinstaller thunderbird les reinstallent donc

----------

## El_Goretto

Ca y est l'épisode 2 de la saga SSD sur anandtech est enfin paru.

Franchement, fabuleux.

Du poil, des chiffres, du solide, on en ressort avec les yeux qui brillent (ou qui piquent, c'est selon  :Smile: ).

Maintenant, on se retient de craquer. Oui, c'est éprouvant.

Sinon, ya des gens qui ont des FreeBSD sur des Atom? J'ai des "petits" problèmes de stabilité en i386 sur la 7.2. Du genre 1 panic au 1er boot sur DVD pour l'install, puis un autre en jouant avec mes interfaces réseaux au 3e boot. Pas très encourageant.

----------

## xaviermiller

Yops, j'ai installé la 7.2 sans trop de problème, mais la 8.0 beta 1 était trop instable.

----------

## nico_calais

Quelqu'un connaitrait un bon forum pour parler de problèmes liés aux switchs manageables  (HP procurve dans mon cas) ?

J'ai de sacrés doutes sur l'existence d'un tel forum mais vu les resultats de brins que google me donne, je preferre demander au cas où.

Heu...sinon au cas où, sauriez vous pourquoi notre nouveau coeur, un 5406zl, n'arrive pas à recuperrer tout le traffic du lan sur le port où se trouve notre sonde ?

Ce port est parametré pour le port monitoring sur un vlan (vlan par défaut) et nous n'avons qu'un vlan (vlan par défaut donc en gros, on gère pas de vlans).

Notre précédent coeur, un 5308, remontait correctement tout le traffic sur un port et on avait un beau ntop qui nous decortiquait le traffic plus plein d'outils sympa et utiles mais là rien à faire. j'ai l'impression qu'il nous recupère bien le traffic qui passe chez lui mais tout ce qui ne passe pas par le coeur n'est plus "capturé".

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

petite question comme ça par curiosité:

Dans les profiles gentoo, on a vu l'apparition d'un profile 10.0 récemment. Le profile actuelle est 2008.0 et l'ancien 2007.0... 

Ma question: Pour ses différentes versions, gentoo arrêterait de se baser sur les années comme les autres distributions plus où moins commerciales et reviendrait à son ancienne numérotation (1.4 par exemple) ? 

<hs> sinon j'ai bien recompilé tout mon système avec gcc-4.4.1 et ça fonctionne toujours bien ^^ </hs>

----------

## Magic Banana

Samedi 19 septembre, ce sera le software freedom day. Pour l'instant il y a malheureusement peu d'événements inscrits en France.

Sinon, pour les anglophobes, les sept péchés de Windows 7 ont été traduits.

----------

## kwenspc

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sinon, pour les anglophobes, les sept péchés de Windows 7 ont été traduits.

 

Meuh non ouïne7 c'est très bieng, cf linux vs win7. C'est plus un troll velu c'est une boule de pluches à ce tarif là...

----------

## gregool

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *Magic Banana wrote:*   
> 
> Sinon, pour les anglophobes, les sept péchés de Windows 7 ont été traduits. 
> 
> Meuh non ouïne7 c'est très bieng, cf linux vs win7. C'est plus un troll velu c'est une boule de pluches à ce tarif là...

 

Alors ça! fallait oser! en même temps ça reste autour du tu pourra pas installer ta webcam ni MSN...

ils ne se sont pas aventurés sur le terrain scabreux de la stabilité des perfs en général ni la sécurité, et la question du support ça me fait bien marrer la seule fois ou j'ai ouvert un ticket chez eux j'ai du me debrouiller tout seul ils ont jamais trouvé...

----------

## Oupsman

 *gregool wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Alors ça! fallait oser! en même temps ça reste autour du tu pourra pas installer ta webcam ni MSN...
> 
> ils ne se sont pas aventurés sur le terrain scabreux de la stabilité des perfs en général ni la sécurité, et la question du support ça me fait bien marrer la seule fois ou j'ai ouvert un ticket chez eux j'ai du me debrouiller tout seul ils ont jamais trouvé...

 

Ce genre de vieux troll a encore de beaux jours devant lui  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *gregool wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ils ne se sont pas aventurés sur le terrain scabreux de la stabilité des perfs en général ni la sécurité

 

Si si pour la sécurité, attention: "Linux is safer than windows = incorrect" ^^'

----------

## ppg

C'est vrai que c'est pas très fin comme argumentaire, mais ça risque de suffire pour beaucoup de gens.

----------

## gregool

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

>  *gregool wrote:*   
> 
> Alors ça! fallait oser! en même temps ça reste autour du tu pourra pas installer ta webcam ni MSN...
> 
> ils ne se sont pas aventurés sur le terrain scabreux de la stabilité des perfs en général ni la sécurité, et la question du support ça me fait bien marrer la seule fois ou j'ai ouvert un ticket chez eux j'ai du me debrouiller tout seul ils ont jamais trouvé... 
> ...

 

ah oui je suis 100% d'accord avec toi, ça ne finira jamais, ce qui est amusant que les années passent, les système se succèdent mais les arguments sont identiques, et des 2 cotés  :Smile: 

----------

## Oupsman

 *gregool wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ah oui je suis 100% d'accord avec toi, ça ne finira jamais, ce qui est amusant que les années passent, les système se succèdent mais les arguments sont identiques, et des 2 cotés 

 

Alors que les systèmes ont bien évolués, des deux cotés  :Rolling Eyes:  Bref, il fait beau, j'écoute de la zik, tout va bien.

----------

## xaviermiller

 *Kazuya wrote:*   

> Hello,
> 
> petite question comme ça par curiosité:
> 
> Dans les profiles gentoo, on a vu l'apparition d'un profile 10.0 récemment. Le profile actuelle est 2008.0 et l'ancien 2007.0... 
> ...

 

10.0, comme "Gentoo célèbre ses 10.0 ans en octobre 2009"  :Wink: 

----------

## Temet

Mouais enfin... je les mets même plus à jour mes Gentoo, depuis des semaines... car j'attends un week end avec un temps bien pourri pour les remplacer...  :Mad: 

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

les remplacer par quoi ?

----------

## kwenspc

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Mouais enfin... je les mets même plus à jour mes Gentoo, depuis des semaines... car j'attends un week end avec un temps bien pourri pour les remplacer... 

 

Argl  :Sad: 

Qu'est ce qui t'ennuis? Tu vas remplacer par quoi? (par pas bouhbountou quand même? ^^')

----------

## geekounet

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *Temet wrote:*   Mouais enfin... je les mets même plus à jour mes Gentoo, depuis des semaines... car j'attends un week end avec un temps bien pourri pour les remplacer...  
> 
> Argl 
> 
> Qu'est ce qui t'ennuis? Tu vas remplacer par quoi? (par pas bouhbountou quand même? ^^')

 

Une FreeBSD bien sur, non ? :p

----------

## Temet

J'ai un soucis de temps... et des machines vieilles (athlon xp 2600+ avec 1 Go de RAM).  :Confused: 

Bref, les mises à jour deviennent de plus en plus galères... me faut un truc compilé.  :Confused: 

Je suis intéressé par Arch, mais j'ai pas envie qu'elle me pète entre les mains tous les mois (réputation inside).

Je suis un peu attiré par OpenSuse (KDE intégration inside) mais j'ai peur que mes PC deviennent aussi lents qu'ils le seraient sous Windows après 2 mois d'utilisation. Pis réinstaller à chaque nouvelle version... décourageant quoi.  :Sad: 

Voilà.

Ca fait très longtemps que je veux le faire, mais j'ai pas le temps ni le courage pour le moment.

Enfin c'est clair que mes Gentoo sont en surcis, bien qu'elles tournent très bien depuis 3 ans.

Pis bon, le fiasco de la stabilisation de KDE 4 me reste un peu en travers de la gorge.

Alors c'est vrai que j'ai vraiment du mal à trouver une alternative viable à Gentoo... pis le jour et j'achèterai une machine bardée de cores et de ram, je reviendrai certainement sous Gentoo.

M'enfin en attendant, j'y suis toujours, sous Gentoo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## truc

Bah sinon, on l'oublie, mais y'a debian qui est sensé être pas mal, nan?

----------

## Temet

J'ai trop de mauvais souvenirs de Debian! Pis de leur communauté aussi...

Alors que Alionet et Archlinux, ils étaient super ouverts quand j'y trainais  :Wink: 

(Alionet c'est toujours le cas, j'y passe de temps en temps)

----------

## Oupsman

Je crois que je suis définitivement linux-desktop incompatible   :Crying or Very sad:  J'ai encore cassé la gentoo installée sur mon PC de bureau  :Sad:  La elle ne démarre même plus ...

----------

## nonas

 *truc wrote:*   

> Bah sinon, on l'oublie, mais y'a debian qui est sensé être pas mal, nan?

 Oui, je crois que ma machine ne va pas tarder à y passer pour voir. J'aime beaucoup Gentoo mais entre mes problèmes avec X, le temps et la place que ça prend, le gain est pour moi de moins en moins intéressant par rapport à une distro compilée (à part en flexibilité et en "j'installe que ce que je veux et rien d'autre").  :Confused: 

----------

## ppg

 *nonas wrote:*   

>  *truc wrote:*   Bah sinon, on l'oublie, mais y'a debian qui est sensé être pas mal, nan? Oui, je crois que ma machine ne va pas tarder à y passer pour voir. J'aime beaucoup Gentoo mais entre mes problèmes avec X, le temps et la place que ça prend, le gain est pour moi de moins en moins intéressant par rapport à une distro compilée (à part en flexibilité et en "j'installe que ce que je veux et rien d'autre"). 

 

Euh compiler juste pour gagner 1µs à l'éxécution du programme, c'est pas ça qui est le plus génial dans gentoo. Surtout que en général, les paquets où il y aurait vraiment un gain important (comme mplayer) ont des mainteneurs qui connaissent très bien les options de compile qui vont bien ; et quand le soft est bien fait (comme mplayer ^^) il permet de charger le code optimisé pour ton proco (cpudetection).

Non le plus génial c'est vraiment portage et les USE, utiliser le bon march et les bons CFLAGS c'est un effet qui découle du reste.

----------

## nonas

On est bien d'accord, c'est ce que je dis par  *Quote:*   

> à part en flexibilité et en "j'installe que ce que je veux et rien d'autre"

   :Wink: 

Mais maintenant cet avantage indéniable me parait de moins en moins intéressant face aux inconvénients du système (temps de compilation notamment).

Après il n'est pas impossible que ce soit aussi par envie d'aller voir ailleurs si l'herbe y est plus verte (après 4 ans de Gentoo), que je sois déçu et que je revienne ^^

----------

## Magic Banana

Dans la famille des brevets logiciels les plus bêtes (et donc les plus dangereux), Google a frappé. Un brevet protège maintenant le style épurée de leur page d'accueil. Donc si vous utilisez ce genre de mise en page, tremblez (ou payer Google) !

----------

## Leander256

Je tiens à rajouter qu'à l'heure actuelle, il me paraît peu vraisemblable qu'un binaire optimisé pour un proc x86_64 particulier soit plus performant qu'un binaire compilé génériquement pour x86_64. L'architecture est trop jeune et il n'y a guère que sur des détails du style SSE3/4 que la différence pourrait se ressentir. Mais honnêtement combien de paquets profitent du SSE3/4?

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

Ok,  la compilation de gentoo ne sert (pratiquement) en rien à l'optimisation des binaires, ok. 

Les uses flags par contre, c'est très utiles, ça, on ne dira pas le contraire, c'est une des forces de gentoo. 

Par contre, je peux rajouter, c'est comparé à une distribution binaire tel que debian, c'est au niveau des paquets et des dépendances. 

Je m'explique un peu mieux: Sous debian si on veut un paquet plus récent (foo-0.2 à la place de foo-0.1) , alors on a le choix de le récupèrer des dépôts de testing ou sid... ok, mais ceux-ci nécéssitent peut-être une version des dépendances plus à jour (par exemple foo-0.2 réclame bar-0.2 et non pas bar-0.1) 

Donc on met à jour le paquet "foo" et sa dépendance "bar"... pas de problèmes, ça fonctionne... mais qui me dit que, par exemple, sur ma machine il ya pas un paquet "boo" qui réclame comme dépendance "bar-0.1" et, par je ne sais quel problème "bar-0.1" et "bar-0.2" sont très différents, qu'est ce qui me garantie encore le fonctionne de "boo" ?

Sous gentoo il ya la recompilation des paquets cassés et les "slots". C'est donc facile de mettre à jour certains paquets, bien plus souple qu'avec une distribution binaire... après j'ai pris l'exemple de debian, car c'est un constat que j'ai fais sur celle-ci....  (d'ailleurs pour moi le pinning sur les dépôts, c'est foireux d'avance...)

----------

## truc

Le pinning sur les dépots?

Qu'est-ce à dire?  :Wink: 

Bon, bah, moi je comptais faire passer mon eeepc sur debian, vous avez peut-être des meilleurs conseils?

Et sinon, pendant que j'y suis, savez vous comment je peux faire un backup de windows, un peu à la 'tar'? (pour l'instant je n'ai que windows dessus, et j'aimerais installer linux, et laisser une partoche de libre pour recopier l'installation de windows. Ça peut marcher? Si oui comment?) La plupart des outils que je trouve, enfin je crois, vous tout écraser en restorant windows, ce qui n'est pas ce que je souhaite...

Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## Bapt

pour le coup du windows, je n'ai aucune idée, en revanche un choix d'OS excellent pour l'eeepc c'est OpenBSD depuis que j'ai passé mon 1000H en OpenBSD, c'est que tu bonheur, tout fonctions directe sans glob et autres hack dégueulasse et ajout de driver externe.

Sinon si ton eeepc ne dispose pas de la carte ralink rt2860 (contrairement au 1000H et au 901) ou que tu te fiches d'utiliser ndis(4) FreeBSD est aussi un excellent choix : http://wiki.freebsd.org/AsusEee.

j'ai joué un peu avec du linux sur eeepc, j'ai vite remis du BSD dessus : une impression de hack permanent pour tout faire marcher (même si beaucoup proposent ces hack par défaut dans leur distrib.)

----------

## truc

Ah, c'est interessant! j'aurais cru justement que le support aurait été moins optimal avec du BSD!

Bon, je ne me suis pas encore renseigné, sur ce que j'ai comme matériel à l'interieur (1005H), affaire à suivre donc...

----------

## Kazuya

 *truc wrote:*   

> Le pinning sur les dépots?
> 
> Qu'est-ce à dire? 
> 
> 

 

Oui bon, le pinning sur les dépots au travers d'un fichier de préférences sur apt.... roo. 

voici un petit lien qui explique ça

----------

## ppg

 *Bapt wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sinon si ton eeepc ne dispose pas de la carte ralink rt2860 (contrairement au 1000H et au 901) ou que tu te fiches d'utiliser ndis(4) FreeBSD est aussi un excellent choix : http://wiki.freebsd.org/AsusEee.
> 
> 

 

Ça fonctionne ausi bien sous linux depuis le kernel 2.626 il me semble, sans compiler le driver externe ; il a été inclu dans le kernel.

Un dépot spécial eeepc debian existe, ça permet de pas se prendre la tête avec les scripts d'acpi et Cie.

J'utilise apt-pinning sur pour pouvoir avoir certains logiciels qui viennent des backports (logiciels qui sont portés de la branche testing vers stable), ça permet d'avoir des paquets un peu plus "frais". Mais ça a certaines limitations : p.e. je ne peux pas avoir la dernière version de XFCE car un paquet n'est pas dispo dans lenny-backports et empêche les autres d'être mis à jour car ils dépendent d'une version plus récente.

Btw, il existe une image disque de clée usb bootable pour installer debian "eeepc" (en fait ça gère directement la carte wifi à l'install, et ça ajoute le dépot eeepc) : http://debian-eeepc.alioth.debian.org/. Pour télécharger c'est ici

Pour windows je  ne sais pas. Je l'ai viré, mais j'ai laissé la partition de restauration au cas où je voudrais revendre. Tu peux peut être redimensionner la partoche.

----------

## geekounet

J'en ai une de Debian (sid) sur mon eeepc 701, et je confirme que c'est bourré de hacks bien moches pour le support acpi et tout... Faut que j'y mette une OpenBSD un de ces 4.  :Smile: 

----------

## truc

Et là question à deux cesters, par principe (j'n'aime pas trop la communauté openBSD), pourquoi openBSD par rapport aux autres?

Et enfin, l'objectif était de mettre une distrib compilée, mais si openBSD est comme freeBSD (et si j'ai bien compris), alors y'a toujours toute une ribambelle de paquets à compiler soit même pour avoir un desktop correct right?

----------

## mr-ti

Hmmm cette discussion m'intéresse !

j'ai aussi un eee-pc avec kubuntu mais je n'aime pas ubuntu, ni fedora, ni debian, ni suse, ... enfin, pour faire simple je préfère de loin gentoo. seulement [ironie]vu la puissance du cpu de mon 1000H[/ironie] j'ai pensé compiler la gentoo avec mon phenon II 950 et l'emerger à coup de emerge -K, mais bon, ça reste un peu lourd comme solution.

Je testerais bien OpenBSD, l'idée me plais bien seulement j'ai une inquiétude : est ce que les paquets sont souvent mis à jour, ex: est ce qu'il y a kde 4.3 postgresql 8.4 php 5.3, etc.

Sinon j'ai aussi pensé à Sabayon Linux, est ce qu'il y en a qui l'ont testé et qu'est-ce qu'ils en pense ?

----------

## boozo

 *mr-ti wrote:*   

> (...)
> 
> enfin, pour faire simple je préfère de loin gentoo. seulement [ironie]vu la puissance du cpu de mon 1000H[/ironie] j'ai pensé compiler la gentoo avec mon phenon II 950 et l'emerger à coup de emerge -K, mais bon, ça reste un peu lourd comme solution.
> 
> (...)

 

Marche très bien chez moi depuis quelques mois et à l'usage c'est pas plus lourd que çà - le eeepc ne fait que l'installation du package binaire - cette étape ne prend pas bien longtemps  :Wink: 

Après il faut voir selon l'usage que tu as de ta bestiole : en usage pro (i.e. en déplacement, bureautique, mail, web, ...) les updates ne sont pas vraiment indispensables /me tout au plus je checke régulièrement les glsa et j'ajoute un truc par-ci par-là de temps à autre that's all.

----------

## Bapt

OpenBSD fonctionne de base de manière binaire le pkg_add est assez évolué comparé a celui de FreeBSD.

Sous FreeBSD les paquets binaires fonctionnent de la manière suivante : lors d'une release les paquets sont figé et ne sont plus jamais touchés, ensuite les paquets sont buildé pour la branche stable (compatible binairement avec la release) pour simplifier c'est ça

Sous OpenBSD une branche dédié a chaque release est crée et les paquets sont maintenanu pour cette release. pkg_add -ui upgrade de manière safe les packages.

En ce qui concerne le pourquoi OpenBSD, celui ci est le seul OS libre disposant nativement de l'intégralité des drivers pour les EEEPC, son support pour ces machines est extrêmement bon, FreeBSD se débrouille bien, mais il manque pour certains modèles le driver wifi (1000H et 901) et peut être d'autres choses, voir la page de wiki que j'ai cité précédemment.)

----------

## ppg

Toujours bon à savoir.

Ca me plairait bien de mettre une OpenBSD sur mon eeepc, mais je ne me sens pas suffisament à l'aise avec pour pouvoir envisager cette solution.

Sinon pour le wifi tu utilises quoi, il y a un équivalent pour wicd (un truc graphique pour gérer les connections nomades) ?

Du moment que j'ai mon firefox 3.5 le reste je suis pas chiant  :Wink: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Un entretien (traduit en français) de Richard Stallman à propos de l'activisme.

----------

## geekounet

 *ppg wrote:*   

> Toujours bon à savoir.
> 
> Ca me plairait bien de mettre une OpenBSD sur mon eeepc, mais je ne me sens pas suffisament à l'aise avec pour pouvoir envisager cette solution.
> 
> Sinon pour le wifi tu utilises quoi, il y a un équivalent pour wicd (un truc graphique pour gérer les connections nomades) ?
> ...

 

ifconfig sait tout faire, si t'as juste besoin d'une conf statique, et sinon ya wpa_supplicant pour faire une conf nomade et tout.  :Smile:  (wicd c'est une linuxerie)

----------

## Bapt

 *ppg wrote:*   

> Sinon pour le wifi tu utilises quoi, il y a un équivalent pour wicd (un truc graphique pour gérer les connections nomades) ?
> 
> Du moment que j'ai mon firefox 3.5 le reste je suis pas chiant 

 

bah euh comment dire les trucs graphiques c'est pas trop ma tasse de thé  :Smile:  je ne suis vraiment pas le bon exemple pour ça  :Smile: 

moi je fais 

```
ifconfig ral0 nwid "monssid" wpa wpapsk `wpa-psk monssid mapassphrase` up 

dhclient ral0

```

----------

## Oupsman

Bapt, tu me plais  :Smile:  Je voulais acheter un MSI Wind U100, et je me demandais par quoi remplacer le XP Home qui est dessus. Là je crois que j'ai trouvé  :Smile:  Par contre, quid du support des clés 3G ?

----------

## truc

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> ifconfig sait tout faire, si t'as juste besoin d'une conf statique, et sinon ya wpa_supplicant pour faire une conf nomade et tout.  (wicd c'est une linuxerie)

 

Et une linuxerie un néologisme...

Bon ok, mais concrètement, wicd fonctionne en mode client-serveur, avec de base un client console et un graphique, et gère les différentes cartes réseaux, tu peux faire modifier la config pour certains réseau (chose qui sera automatique par la suite), invoquer des scripts à la connexion etc...

Et ça, ça n'a pas de prix... Nan plus sérieusement, j'faisais tout à la main avant, mais wicd est vraiment pratique, d'autant plus que ça serait pour un portable! J'vais voir si il n'y a pas d'équivalent  :Smile: 

----------

## Temet

J'ai juste un gros bug avec wicd: il le conserve pas ma clé WPA, faut que je la rentre chaque fois.

Je comprends qu'on aime la LDC ... mais il faut aussi des interfaces de qualité pour espérer que Linux perce un jour pour le grand public.

----------

## Bapt

Enfin perso je m'en fou que Linux/*BSD/... s'ouvre au grand public, mais alors royal. Surtout si le coût pour cela est la bloatification du système avec des choses complètemennt stupide avec plein de daemon bloat qui tourne (qui dit hald->consolekit->policykit qui dit pulseaudio, qui dit network-manager, qui dit packagekit) toutes ces saletés viennent pourrir le système l'implémentation est souvent horrible (ie linux-only) gourmande et instable (aussi bien en terme d'utilisation que d'API - coucou hal qui va mourrir pour devicekit alors qu'il est tout jeune!!! ) alors l'idée n'est pas mauvaise mais le résultat est la pourrification des OS libres et l'éloignement des principes de bases d'Unix.

Bref désolé j'ai marché dedans, mais ça me saoule la tournure que prennent les OS libres linux en particulier

----------

## kwenspc

 *Bapt wrote:*   

> Bref désolé j'ai marché dedans, mais ça me saoule la tournure que prennent les OS libres linux en particulier

 

Boaf je serais pas à ce point catégorique. À mon avis y aura de la distro bloatware (bouhbountou et consors)  et les autres où on peut très bien sélectionner le moindre composants afin d'éviter les mouises. On aura deux parties en présence, en fait: comme maintenant. 

Mais sinon j'approuve la liste des projet bidon  :Wink:  (mis à part hald vs DeviceKit: apparemment c'est les dev de hal qui ont d'eux même lancé DeviceKit tellement hal était tout moisis)

----------

## Leander256

Faut arrêter le syndrome de "la ligne de commande c'est supérieur à tout." Pour une utilisation nomade il n'y a rien de tel qu'un outil comme wicd. Je ne dis pas qu'il est parfait, mais c'est quand même tellement plus simple que d'aller trafiquer un fichier de conf et taper plusieurs commandes à chaque fois que je vais chez quelqu'un...

----------

## mr-ti

@Leander256 : tout à fait d'accord avec toi : je me déplace régulièrement et la ligne de commande c'est bien mais une petite interface graphique c'est bien aussi (quand elle merde pas) par contre je ne me suis jamais fait avec networkmanager, qui merde régulièrement sous boubountu (eee-pc)

----------

## kwenspc

Hum je vois personne qui a dit que la CLI était mieux que tout. Faut juste prendre les bons outils des 2 côtés amha.

Genre network-manager est une pure daube, wicd au moins lui c'est une réussite.  (pas de démon root qui tourne derrière etc...)

----------

## geekounet

 *truc wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*   ifconfig sait tout faire, si t'as juste besoin d'une conf statique, et sinon ya wpa_supplicant pour faire une conf nomade et tout.  (wicd c'est une linuxerie) 
> 
> Et une linuxerie un néologisme...
> 
> Bon ok, mais concrètement, wicd fonctionne en mode client-serveur, avec de base un client console et un graphique, et gère les différentes cartes réseaux, tu peux faire modifier la config pour certains réseau (chose qui sera automatique par la suite), invoquer des scripts à la connexion etc...
> ...

 

Bah, wpa_supplicant il fait tout ça aussi, et lui il fonctionne partout au moins, je fais rien à la main non plus sur mon laptop.  :Wink: 

----------

## mr-ti

pour revenir sur devicekit ça m'intéresse bien car je ne conte plus les fois où hal m'a fait ch***...

est ce que c'est supporté par kde-4.3/xorg ?

----------

## kwenspc

 *mr-ti wrote:*   

> pour revenir sur devicekit ça m'intéresse bien car je ne conte plus les fois où hal m'a fait ch***...
> 
> est ce que c'est supporté par kde-4.3/xorg ?

 

C'est pas dis que DeviceKit tourne mieux que HAL, en tout cas le but premier était d'avoir un truc bien conçus pour être facilement maintenable et amélioré (tout le contraire de hal donc). Après c'est un projet freedesktop donc y a moyen que ce soit bien pris en charge par Xorg au moins, mais j'ai pas testé. Je serais intéressés par des retour moi aussi.

----------

## mr-ti

est ce que vous savez si il y a une interface qt-like pour wicd ? ou mieux un plasmoid pour kde-4..

sinon j'ai jeté un coup d'œil sur wicd et ça me plais plutôt bien... à première vue, reste à approfondir...

----------

## truc

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Bah, wpa_supplicant il fait tout ça aussi, et lui il fonctionne partout au moins, je fais rien à la main non plus sur mon laptop. 

 

Bah non justement, j'ai fonctionné pendant pas mal de temps avec wpa_supplicant, et un script perso, mais - même si j'avoue être passé à coté de son interface graphique comme tu me l'avais déjà fait remarqué - que se passe t'il si tu branches un cable ethernet alors que tu es connecté au réseau wifi? (ou inversement).

Je pense que wpa_supplicant est très bien si tu te déplaces toujours aux mêmes endroits, mais il peut être un peu limité sinon. Même si, la difficulté est surmontable, je vous l'accorde.. :p

----------

## mr-ti

ce que je fais jusque là, c'est que j'ai foutu en dur les réseaux où je me connecte régulièrement et le reste je le fais avec wpa_gui...

----------

## Bapt

j'ai pas dit que la CLI est supérieure à la GUI (bien que je le pense) j'ai dit qu'on nous pond beaucoup de merde foireuse et que tout le monde s'y met elle devient indispensable au lieu de prendre le temps de penser un truc propre et bien foutu (bien foutu ça peut vouloir dire graphique).

Quand je pense par exemple à la bouse de HAL avec ses fichiers fdi en XML pour xorg je me dis que ça pue le bloat, quand on compare ce qu'ont fait les gens d'OpenBSD, xorg utilise le driver console pour le clavier pas besoin de configuration absconse c'est propre c'est bien pensé et bien foutu, et il n'y a pas de daemon inutiles qui tourne pour rien.

UPDATE je dis pas ça pour faire l'apologie d'OpenBSD, je préfère FreeBSD  :Smile: 

----------

## boozo

Je relaye pour les "vieux" qui se souviennent encore de l'époque où la question se posait quant aux limites :  :Rolling Eyes: 

 *Patrick (gentoo-dev) wrote:*   

> Fri Sep 11 02:33:08 CEST 2009
> 
> "/usr/portage is my overlay"
> 
> ... and I wish more devs would focus on getting things in the tree. The proliferation of overlays is really nice because some have quite exotic stuff, but I find it frustrating to have to use 12 overlays to get all the apps I want/need. So please, if you can, consolidate. Push things to sunrise instead of your private overlay. And if it works (even it a bit ugly) push it to our main tree. Mask it if you don't like it. But please try to avoid handing users this nice puzzle game with 12 incompatible overlays that break random other stuff ...
> ...

  (src. link)

Faîtes un layman -L... personnellement, je ne m'y retrouve plus oO

Entre ceux qui sont obsolètes et ceux qui ne le sont pas ; à l'intérieur, ce qui est redondant, concurrent, incompatible, etc... et encore quand je sais ce qu'il y a dedans   :Rolling Eyes: 

Toute ressemblance en devenir avec une distribution de renom est purement fortuit

----------

## kwenspc

Faut dire qu'entre poster un ebuild sur le bugzilla et le voir dans l'arbre officiel... il peut se passer une éternité. Le mieux, c'est que sur l'overlay sunrise c'est limite tout aussi compliqué. 

Bon après on a pas tous les jours besoin des overlays, faut soit vouloir du truc ultra bleeding-edge, soit un logiciel très spécifique. Et puis il y a les moteurs de recherches pour s'en sortir. (ceci dit oui c'est chiant que tout soit pas centralisé)

----------

## xaviermiller

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Faut dire qu'entre poster un ebuild sur le bugzilla et le voir dans l'arbre officiel... il peut se passer une éternité. Le mieux, c'est que sur l'overlay sunrise c'est limite tout aussi compliqué. 
> 
> Bon après on a pas tous les jours besoin des overlays, faut soit vouloir du truc ultra bleeding-edge, soit un logiciel très spécifique. Et puis il y a les moteurs de recherches pour s'en sortir. (ceci dit oui c'est chiant que tout soit pas centralisé)

 

Et les overlays perso, ça commence à devenir lourd:

http://gentooexperimental.org/~patrick/weblog/archives/2009-09.html#e2009-09-11T02_33_08.txt

 *Quote:*   

> Fri Sep 11 02:33:08 CEST 2009
> 
> "/usr/portage is my overlay"
> 
> ... and I wish more devs would focus on getting things in the tree. The proliferation of overlays is really nice because some have quite exotic stuff, but I find it frustrating to have to use 12 overlays to get all the apps I want/need. So please, if you can, consolidate. Push things to sunrise instead of your private overlay. And if it works (even it a bit ugly) push it to our main tree. Mask it if you don't like it. But please try to avoid handing users this nice puzzle game with 12 incompatible overlays that break random other stuff ...
> ...

 

----------

## truc

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> ...

 T'as besoin de redémarrer toi...:p

----------

## xaviermiller

Lu sur http://planet.gentoo.org/  :Wink: 

----------

## truc

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Lu sur http://planet.gentoo.org/ 

 

J'n'en doute pas, c'est juste que c'est éxactement ce qu'à cité bozoo 3posts plus haut  :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

 *truc wrote:*   

>  *XavierMiller wrote:*   Lu sur http://planet.gentoo.org/  
> 
> J'n'en doute pas, c'est juste que c'est éxactement ce qu'à cité bozoo 3posts plus haut 

 

la lalaaaaaaaaaaaaa.....   :Arrow: 

----------

## boozo

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

>  *truc wrote:*    *XavierMiller wrote:*   Lu sur http://planet.gentoo.org/  
> 
> J'n'en doute pas, c'est juste que c'est éxactement ce qu'à cité bozoo 3posts plus haut  
> 
> la lalaaaaaaaaaaaaa.....  

 

bah le vendredi on a tous un peu de Trevoke en nous  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Hmm, je préfère être comparé à Trevoque que alpha_one_x86  :Wink: 

----------

## truc

Question pour les utilisateurs des *BSD:

La dernière fois que j'avais voulu y jouer, il me semble qu'il y avait un problème avec l'UTF-8, en console notamment. Donc, je n'sais pas, j'avais peut-être révé, mais qu'en est-il?

Et la question supplémentaire (deux fois plus de chance de cliquer sur répondre du coup!), Bapt nous proposais d'installer openBSD sur les eeepc, mais je ne trouve pas spécialement de documentation à ce sujet, ni comment on se fait une clée USB bootable avec l'installation d'openBSD, vous savez où je peux trouver tout ça?

 *bapt wrote:*   

> UPDATE je dis pas ça pour faire l'apologie d'OpenBSD, je préfère FreeBSD

 Et du coté de freeBSD, ils ont fait comment du coup? (je n'pense pas qu'il y a hal sur cet OS, si? )

----------

## xaviermiller

Il faut un peu chercher dans Google, et on trouve comment faire une clef USB à partir du contenu du CD/DVD... mais il faut partir d'un BSD.

FreeBSD 8 est en bêta (3 ou 4) et prévoit une version USB  :Wink: 

----------

## Bapt

 *truc wrote:*   

> La dernière fois que j'avais voulu y jouer, il me semble qu'il y avait un problème avec l'UTF-8, en console notamment. Donc, je n'sais pas, j'avais peut-être révé, mais qu'en est-il?

 

l'utf8 n'est toujours pas supporté en console, il y a bien un mode experimentale pour emuler un xterm au lieu d'un cons25 pour la console, mais il faudra rebuilder le kernel pour ça.

 *truc wrote:*   

> Et la question supplémentaire (deux fois plus de chance de cliquer sur répondre du coup!), Bapt nous proposais d'installer openBSD sur les eeepc, mais je ne trouve pas spécialement de documentation à ce sujet, ni comment on se fait une clée USB bootable avec l'installation d'openBSD, vous savez où je peux trouver tout ça?

 

http://wiki.openbsd-france.org/documentations/install/from_sd_card_with_linux

j'ai utilisé cette méthode là avec un qemu sur FreeBSD mais ça marche pareil sous linux.

Pour FreeBSD il y avait un iso2img.sh qui permettait de convertir (depuis une machine freebsd) une iso freebsd en clef usb. maintenant il y a une image usb dispo avec les isos (a partir de la  :Cool: 

 *truc wrote:*   

> Et du coté de freeBSD, ils ont fait comment du coup? (je n'pense pas qu'il y a hal sur cet OS, si? )

 

Si il y a hal (et ça n'a pas été simple de le porter, ...) donc tu as le choix entre hal et le bon vieux xorg.conf.

----------

## truc

Merci, vous êtes trop kewls!

 *bapt wrote:*   

> l'utf8 n'est toujours pas supporté en console, il y a bien un mode experimentale pour emuler un xterm au lieu d'un cons25 pour la console, mais il faudra rebuilder le kernel pour ça.

 

Ah, mais donc, c'est juste un problème d'affichage, c'est bien ça? J'suis pas sûr de bien comprendre sinon? En tout cas j'me souviens très bien avoir galéré à l'époque pour trouver quelque chose à ce sujet. De même, je n'avais pas trouvé de guide pour migrer vers l'UTF-8, comme ceux qu'on pourrait avoir sur linux.

----------

## kernelsensei

En lisant des commentaires d'un article du nouvelObs je suis tombé sur ce site : http://www.zikdoccase.fr/

Quelqu'un pour me rassurer et me dire que c'est un fake ?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Bapt

le problème est lié au driver console qui par défaut ne supporte pas le multibyte : http://wiki.freebsd.org/SysconsUnicodeProject pour plus d'infos

----------

## guilc

 *Bapt wrote:*   

> l'utf8 n'est toujours pas supporté en console, il y a bien un mode experimentale pour emuler un xterm au lieu d'un cons25 pour la console, mais il faudra rebuilder le kernel pour ça.

 

Retenez moi on n'est pas vendredi. Mais dieu que j'ai envie de balancer une réplique bien velue  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Bapt

Balance

----------

## geekounet

 *truc wrote:*   

>  *bapt wrote:*   l'utf8 n'est toujours pas supporté en console, il y a bien un mode experimentale pour emuler un xterm au lieu d'un cons25 pour la console, mais il faudra rebuilder le kernel pour ça. 
> 
> Ah, mais donc, c'est juste un problème d'affichage, c'est bien ça? J'suis pas sûr de bien comprendre sinon? En tout cas j'me souviens très bien avoir galéré à l'époque pour trouver quelque chose à ce sujet. De même, je n'avais pas trouvé de guide pour migrer vers l'UTF-8, comme ceux qu'on pourrait avoir sur linux.

 

Avant la 8 ce n'était géré dans aucun sens, en 8.0 c'est géré en output seulement (et experimentalement, comme l'a dit bapt), mais toujours pas en input, ça va demander encore un peu de dev.

Sinon, je crois qu'on en ai pas encore parlé ici, une première version alpha de Haiku, le clone libre (sous licence BSD) de BeOS, est sortie ya pas longtemps, et ça a l'air très prometteur au niveau utilisation desktop end-user, c'est sobre, efficace et bien intégré, et ça supporte pas mal de matos vu que ça reprend une grande partie des drivers de FreeBSD (dernièrement c'est la stack wifi qui a été ajoutée). Ya de gros bouts communs d'Unix apparemment, on voit des terminaux, une arborescence familière, etc. (et je crois bien que c'est POSIX), et beaucoup de softs libres populaires portés. Dans les gros features ya aussi un kernel complètement multithreadé et optimisé pour le multiproc, une API OO, un FS avec métadatas, etc.

Ça fait un petit moment que je me dis que je dois le tester, je le ferai dans pas longtemps je crois.  :Smile: 

Enfin je trouve ça sympa de voir se développer un OS libre alternatif (par rapport à nos Unix et Winwin) bien abouti et d'une vraie utilité.  :Smile: 

La news Linuxfr sur le sujet.

----------

## kwenspc

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Enfin je trouve ça sympa de voir se développer un OS libre alternatif (par rapport à nos Unix et Winwin) bien abouti et d'une vraie utilité. 
> 
> 

 

Utilité dans l'expérimentation, dans des idées différentes. Mais il atteindra amha jamais l'utilité qu'on peut avoir d'un os tous les jours. Là où nos OS habituels s'enrichissent de fonctionnalités tous les mois, lui il doit encore rattraper un sacré paquet de retard sur pas mal de chose. Ça a le mérite d'exister sinon, et puis apparemment il est d'une conception très propre.

----------

## Leander256

J'ai testé Haiku il y a quelques mois, après qu'ils aient rajouté le support GCC4. Je n'avais jamais touché un BeOS, je le regrette. Du point de vue utilisateur c'est simple et efficace. J'ai beaucoup aimé leur équivalent graphique de "du", avec un anneau découpé en différentes parties proportionnelles à la taille de chaque répertoire (et on clique sur cette partie de l'anneau pour voir le détail des sous-répertoires). Ou encore le fait qu'un contact (nom, prénom, adresse, téléphone, etc.) soit tout simplement un fichier sur le disque dur et non une donnée archivée en interne par un quelconque logiciel de messagerie. Ça vaut vraiment le coup d'essayer.

----------

## kwenspc

 *Leander256 wrote:*   

> Ou encore le fait qu'un contact (nom, prénom, adresse, téléphone, etc.) soit tout simplement un fichier sur le disque dur et non une donnée archivée en interne par un quelconque logiciel de messagerie. Ça vaut vraiment le coup d'essayer.

 

Ça c'est parce que BeFS emporte le reste des données dans les métadata... exactement comme le fait une bdd avec un format spécifique. Du coup c'est plutôt emmerdant pour l'interopérabilité. Parce que tu veux refiler tes contacts à un mec sous nux bah il va etre ennuyé pour les importer. (à moins que haiku fournisse un moyen de choper ce fichier dans un format standard)

----------

## Bapt

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Mais il atteindra amha jamais l'utilité qu'on peut avoir d'un os tous les jours. Là où nos OS habituels s'enrichissent de fonctionnalités tous les mois, lui il doit encore rattraper un sacré paquet de retard sur pas mal de chose. 

 

Moi je ne dirais pas comme toi. BeOS a son époque (oui j'ai beaucoup joué avec à l'époque  :Smile: ) apportait beaucoup de choses fonctionnalité qui n'éxistent toujours pas aujourd'hui, il suffit de regarder la tonne de chose faite pour traiter les metadonnées, on est très loin de se qui se fait aurjoud'hui et très loin devant ce qu'on essaye de faire sur les autres OS pour tendre dans cette direction, tout en restant simplissime : tout est fichier et les données sont de simples fichier récupérables tels quels (il suffit de faire un simple parseur par la suite) loin des merdes infâmes type traker et autres.

Ensuite au niveau perf il est toujours 100 fois supérieurs (a utilisation/fonctionnalité identique) à ce qui se fait sur les autres OS. Il a le bon gout d'être POSIX  :Smile: 

pour finir l'api au niveau des drivers est stable et depuis plus de 10 ans, les drivers de BeOS fonctionnent sous Haïku ce qui est un énorme avantage pour la péreinité des drivers et l'ajout a long terme de driver, en plus d'être très très simple a coder.

Bref du très très beau boulot, aucun OS ne lui arrive à la cheville dans beaucoup de domaine il est très en avance, quand on voit ce qui a été pondu en 8 ans seulement et en partant de 0,  et qu'on voit l'évolution des autres OS sur la même durée, que tu mets tout ça en rapport au nombre de développeur très petit relativement au monde des OS utilisable, je lui prédit un très bel avenir surtout que ces objectifs sont clairs et la propreté est une priorité : pas de udev pourris et de hack dégueux dans le même genre.

/me aimerait bien pouvoir utiliser le moteur graphique de Haiku sur d'autres OS.

----------

## kwenspc

Je crois que t'as pas très bien compris mon propos. À entendre ta réponse on croirait que j'ai dit qu'haiku était de la merde.  :Neutral: 

Je persiste et signe: ses relatives bonnes perfs, son FS à métadonnée et son ergonomie... ne font pas de lui et pour longtemps encore un OS utilisable tous les jours: où est la pléthore de logiciel nécessaire à cela? Même linux dans beaucoup de domaine est malheureusement à la traine à cause d'un panel limité d'appli. Certes pour moi tout y est, mais faut être réaliste: une console, un éditeur de code et un compilateur ça suffit pas à tous quidam. Et Haiku est très loin de satisfaire à cette demande hétérogène.

----------

## geekounet

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Je crois que t'as pas très bien compris mon propos. À entendre ta réponse on croirait que j'ai dit qu'haiku était de la merde. 
> 
> Je persiste et signe: ses relatives bonnes perfs, son FS à métadonnée et son ergonomie... ne font pas de lui et pour longtemps encore un OS utilisable tous les jours: où est la pléthore de logiciel nécessaire à cela? Même linux dans beaucoup de domaine est malheureusement à la traine à cause d'un panel limité d'appli. Certes pour moi tout y est, mais faut être réaliste: une console, un éditeur de code et un compilateur ça suffit pas à tous quidam. Et Haiku est très loin de satisfaire à cette demande hétérogène.

 

Ya des web browsers, des MUA, des clients de chat', de quoi lire musique et vidéo, etc. bref tout le nécessaire pour beaucoup de gens ayant une utilisation simple de leur pc.  :Smile: 

----------

## Oupsman

 *Bapt wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Moi je ne dirais pas comme toi. BeOS a son époque (oui j'ai beaucoup joué avec à l'époque ) apportait beaucoup de choses fonctionnalité qui n'éxistent toujours pas aujourd'hui, il suffit de regarder la tonne de chose faite pour traiter les metadonnées, on est très loin de se qui se fait aurjoud'hui et très loin devant ce qu'on essaye de faire sur les autres OS pour tendre dans cette direction, tout en restant simplissime : tout est fichier et les données sont de simples fichier récupérables tels quels (il suffit de faire un simple parseur par la suite) loin des merdes infâmes type traker et autres.
> 
> Ensuite au niveau perf il est toujours 100 fois supérieurs (a utilisation/fonctionnalité identique) à ce qui se fait sur les autres OS. Il a le bon gout d'être POSIX 
> ...

 

BeOS a été mon OS favori à une époque, loin (très loin même) devant Windows ou Linux. Mais l'arrêt du développement associé à un changement de PC pour du matériel non supporté a fait que j'ai migré intégralement sous Windows. 

Là, Haiku a le mérite d'avoir un support matériel plus étoffé. Je me demande si mon Athlon X2 va pas le subir  :Smile: 

----------

## nonas

Bon j'ai sauté le pas, j'ai viré ma gentoo pour une debian. Je suis pas encore convaincu que ça ait été une bonne décision mais au moins ça me prends plus 3 plombes pour installer un petit truc.  :Confused: 

----------

## xaviermiller

le chrono est démarré... combien de temps tiendra-t-il ?  :Laughing: 

----------

## geekounet

J'en suis à 9 mois sans Gentoo et ça ne me traverse même pas l'esprit d'y revenir un jour.  :Razz: 

Et si jamais j'ai besoin d'un Linux, je pose une Debian, j'aime pas perdre du temps avec un OS que je n'aime pas.  :Wink: 

</troll>

----------

## boozo

Pas croyable de lire un truc pareil de la part d'un modo officiel...

bon appelez la patrouille et votez Trevoke au prochain changement de gouvernement  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

 *nonas wrote:*   

> Bon j'ai sauté le pas, j'ai viré ma gentoo pour une debian. Je suis pas encore convaincu que ça ait été une bonne décision mais au moins ça me prends plus 3 plombes pour installer un petit truc. 

 

Bon puisqu'il ya une échappée de trolls.... 

Alors, ça fait quoi de revenir 15ans en arrière   :Razz:   ?

----------

## Bapt

moi ça fait longtemps maintenant que j'ai lâché complètement gentoo 1 ans 1/2 et je n'y pense même pas une seconde.

quand je dois revenir sur du linux aujourd'hui c'est du slack  :Smile: 

----------

## truc

Du slack?! Nan, sérieusement? C'est pour du ponctuel alors n'est-ce pas? car, il n'y a pas vraiment de bon gestionnaire de paquets que je sache?

----------

## geekounet

 *truc wrote:*   

> Du slack?! Nan, sérieusement? C'est pour du ponctuel alors n'est-ce pas? car, il n'y a pas vraiment de bon gestionnaire de paquets que je sache?

 

Ya plusieurs packages manager non officiels, mais j'ai pas de noms. Ça me rappelle qu'y a pas iongtemps j'avais comme idée d'installer une slack avec un init BSD et pkgsrc, faudra que je le fasse un jour, pour le fun...

----------

## Bapt

Tu as dracolinux pour ça. (slack + pkgsrc)

@truc si si du slack, franchement pour un desktop de base (cad un truc avec juste des terminaux de partout et l'appli à la con qui oblige l'utilisation de linux) slack ça le fait bien  :Smile: , et oui c'est du ponctuel, pour manger c'est debian et redhat.

----------

## xaviermiller

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> J'en suis à 9 mois sans Gentoo et ça ne me traverse même pas l'esprit d'y revenir un jour. 
> 
> Et si jamais j'ai besoin d'un Linux, je pose une Debian, j'aime pas perdre du temps avec un OS que je n'aime pas. 
> 
> </troll>

 

Venant d'un Modo Gentoo, cela me choque énormément !   :Shocked: 

Dans ce cas, que venez-vous encore faire ici, à part du prosélythisme pour d'autres choses ?

Ceci EST un forum Gentoo. Pourquoi passer son temps à dénigrer cette distribution.

Et ceci est mon coup de gueule du jour...

----------

## kwenspc

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Et ceci est mon coup de gueule du jour...

 

Clair que ça commence à gonfler sérieux. Je dis pas ça pour les BSD que je trouve être de bons OS. Mais ici c'est Gentoo, pas BSD. Ou alors vous montez un mega OFF sujet pour troller... Mais sans plus. Et oui geekounet tu ferais peut être bien de refiler ton poste à quelqu'un de plus impliqué dans Gentoo désormais.

----------

## kernelsensei

Ne plus être sous Gentoo ne l'empêche pas forcement de modérer un forum. Geekounet a de bonnes connaissances dans différents systèmes (Gentoo, Debian, *BSD), peut importe le système qu'il utilise actuellement il est toujours capable d'apporter un soutien technique quand il le faut et faire son travail de modération (merge de topics, suppression de spams, ...).

Et ce n'est pas parce que l'on ne compte pas revenir à un certain système (et qu'on ne l'aime pas) qu'on le dénigre forcement. Perso je ne compte pas retourner sous Debian alors que c'est une distro que j'ai utilisé pas mal de temps en perso/pro et que je respecte.

----------

## Temet

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Et oui geekounet tu ferais peut être bien de refiler ton poste à quelqu'un de plus impliqué dans Gentoo désormais.

 

Je partage l'opinion.

C'est pas personnel, juste que je trouve normal qu'un modo Gentoo soit sous Gentoo en OS principal (du moins à la maison quoi).

Même si je pense à changer à de crèmerie, j'arrive toujours pas à passer le pas. Ca me fend le coeur  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## geekounet

 *kernelsensei wrote:*   

> Ne plus être sous Gentoo ne l'empêche pas forcement de modérer un forum. Geekounet a de bonnes connaissances dans différents systèmes (Gentoo, Debian, *BSD), peut importe le système qu'il utilise actuellement il est toujours capable d'apporter un soutien technique quand il le faut et faire son travail de modération (merge de topics, suppression de spams, ...).
> 
> Et ce n'est pas parce que l'on ne compte pas revenir à un certain système (et qu'on ne l'aime pas) qu'on le dénigre forcement. Perso je ne compte pas retourner sous Debian alors que c'est une distro que j'ai utilisé pas mal de temps en perso/pro et que je respecte.

 

Voilà, pis je troll que dans ce topic là, dans les autres j'aide.  :Smile: 

Et d'ailleurs, je suis pas le seul modo qui ne soit plus sous Gentoo, ya un autre modo principal qui tourne sous FreeBSD, que j'ai déjà croisé, mais je sais plus son nom.Last edited by geekounet on Fri Sep 18, 2009 7:43 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## truc

Bon, puisque tout le monde s'en mêle, j'y vais aussi...

Dans le fond, je pense que ne pas être trop impliqué dans gentoo est plutôt une bonne chose pour un modal..

Maintenant, j'trouve que le modal en question en rajoute vraiment trop, c'est puéril et stéril. Je ne suis pas du tout contre parler objectivement de tel ou tel OS, seulement cela devrait être fait tout respectant ce que pensent les autres.

Par exemple, nous savons tous(?) ici que bapt a trouvé une herbe plus verte ailleurs, par contre avec ses interventions, nous apprenons en général quelque chose d'utile/intéressant. Avec celles du dit modal, je n'ai, d'une manière quasi-générale, appris qu'une chose: ce que j'aime bien c'est de la merde... Bref, rien qui ne fasse vraiment avancer les choses...

voili-voilou...

----------

## geekounet

 *truc wrote:*   

> Bon, puisque tout le monde s'en mêle, j'y vais aussi...
> 
> Dans le fond, je pense que ne pas être trop impliqué dans gentoo est plutôt une bonne chose pour un modal..
> 
> Maintenant, j'trouve que le modal en question en rajoute vraiment trop, c'est puéril et stéril. Je ne suis pas du tout contre parler objectivement de tel ou tel OS, seulement cela devrait être fait tout respectant ce que pensent les autres.
> ...

 

Soit, je trollerai moins alors à l'avenir.  :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

je pense que ce serait pour le mieux de la communauté  :Wink: 

----------

## geekounet

Mais je dois dire qu'en relisant mes derniers posts sur 1/2 mois, je vois pas du tout où j'ai pu dénigrer Gentoo ou autre (à part légèrement sur un topic anglais où on m'a incité à répondre, mais je suis pas modo là bas  :Razz: ), j'ai juste dit que je n'aimais pas, rien de plus.  :Wink:  Et un peu aidé par ci par là...

----------

## nonas

Oulà, la déchainement ^^

Personnellement, j'ai ces forums dans ma barre de liens et je continuerai à venir pour voir ce qui se passe et comment Gentoo évolue.  :Wink: 

 *Kazuya wrote:*   

> Hello,
> 
> Bon puisqu'il ya une échappée de trolls.... 
> 
> Alors, ça fait quoi de revenir 15ans en arrière    ?

   :Laughing: 

En fait c'est plutôt le contraire, avant sous Gentoo, sous prétexte d'avoir le moins de dépendances possibles j'avais pas grand chose : j'utilisais Openbox et Rox, pour désarchiver un truc il fallait que j'ouvre un terminal et que je tape la commande adéquate ; au démarrage je m'identifiais et ensuite je faisais un startx. Là sous Debian, je me suis autoriser l'installation de Xfce, je démarre sous X, pour désarchiver je fais un clic droit et voilà. Les volumes se montent tout seul et apparaissent sur le bureau etc. Bref c'est bien sur pas comparable mais c'est un peu plus convivial  :Wink: 

Alors attention, notez bien que je dis pas que Debian c'est mieux que Gentoo, j'aurai largement pu faire tout ce que je fais sous Debian sous Gentoo, c'est juste que j'avais plus envie de devoir attendre plusieurs minutes pour installer le moindre paquet. C'est la raison principal de mon changement (et comme je le disais plus haut dans un post, Debian a aussi des inconvénients)

----------

## Zoboulo

Après avoir beaucoup entendu parler de wicd sur ce forum, j'ai testé sur un portable sous funtoo : c'est tout simplement parfait ! Funtoo utilise openrc 0.5, la gestion du réseau a été réécrite : net/net.lo sert uniquement à la pseudo interface lo, donc pas de problème de net.lo qui lance net.eth0 sans qu'on lui ait rien demandé, pas de redondance entre les différents paquets.

Quand je branche un cable, j'obtiens automatiquement une adresse par dhcp. Quand je débranche, wicd bascule automatiquement sur le wifi. Et bien sur pas d'attente au boot.

Bref, ça marche parfaitement avec openrc 0.5. Tout ce qui lui manque est une interface qt !

----------

## truc

 *Quote:*   

> Bref, ça marche parfaitement avec openrc 0.5. Tout ce qui lui manque est une interface qt !

 

Bah, tu peux lancer wicd-curses dans kconsole si tu veux?  :Wink: 

Plus sérieusement (ouais enfin, on s'comprend...):

 *truc wrote:*   

> Et sinon, pendant que j'y suis, savez vous comment je peux faire un backup de windows, un peu à la 'tar'? (pour l'instant je n'ai que windows dessus, et j'aimerais installer linux, et laisser une partoche de libre pour recopier l'installation de windows. Ça peut marcher? Si oui comment?) La plupart des outils que je trouve, enfin je crois, vous tout écraser en restorant windows, ce qui n'est pas ce que je souhaite... 

 

Il semblerait que clonezilla sache faire ça justement:

 *Quote:*   

> Filesystem supported: ext2, ext3, ext4, reiserfs, xfs, jfs of GNU/Linux, FAT, NTFS of MS Windows, and HFS+ of Mac OS. Therefore you can clone GNU/Linux, MS windows and Intel-based Mac OS, no matter it's 32-bit (x86) or 64-bit (x86-64) OS. For these file systems, only used blocks in partition are saved and restored. For unsupported file system, sector-to-sector copy is done by dd in Clonezilla.

 

Tada! Voila qui m'enlève une épine du pied avant de faire le pas (ouh! elle est belle celle là!  :Wink:  )

----------

## xaviermiller

ou partimage (mais quand je l'ai essayé il y a 2 ans, j'ai crashé mon restore...)

----------

## Leander256

 *truc wrote:*   

> Il semblerait que clonezilla sache faire ça justement:
> 
>  *Quote:*   Filesystem supported: ext2, ext3, ext4, reiserfs, xfs, jfs of GNU/Linux, FAT, NTFS of MS Windows, and HFS+ of Mac OS. Therefore you can clone GNU/Linux, MS windows and Intel-based Mac OS, no matter it's 32-bit (x86) or 64-bit (x86-64) OS. For these file systems, only used blocks in partition are saved and restored. For unsupported file system, sector-to-sector copy is done by dd in Clonezilla. 

 

Si je comprends bien il sauvegarde uniquement les blocs occupés du système de fichiers, donc il fait beaucoup de petits dd au lieu d'un seul sur la partition complète. Tu avais l'air de chercher un utilitaire qui gère les fichiers (ainsi que les méta-données associées) pour pouvoir restaurer facilement dans une partition d'une autre taille par exemple. Là ça m'étonnerait que ce soit faisable.

----------

## yohann

bon, j'en ai marre de galérer, j'arrive pas à progresser en informatique.

comment faites vous pour connaitre tout plein de choses?

il y a une methodologie particulière?

j'essaye de prendre un distro qui fait pas trop de truc à ma place (gentoo)

j'essaye de lire les pages de man

de chercher de la doc sur le net.

et j'ai toujours cette impression de nullité.

par exemple j'ai commencé à 18h à essayer de me faire un vimrc au petits oignons, avec le mode projets, la completion, + tout plein de trucs qui vont bien.

bon évidemment ça ne fonctionne pas.

je lis de pages et des pages sur le net.

je  fais plein de tests.

puis je m'apperçois que j'ai des options qui fonctionne meme qd j'ai plus de vimrc.

je regarde le man vim, pour comprendre, il me dit que les fichier de configuration de vim sont $HOME/.vimrc et /usr/share/vim/vimrc

et bien en fait NON, c'est /etc/vim/vimrc.

mais comment on trouve ce genre de trucs

y a pas une méthode?

bon après je commence a vouloir remplir un rapport de  bug sur gentoo bugzilla, et je finis par laisser tomber devant autant de complexité, y a 2 catégories pour la documentation, mais aucune ne semble concerner les pages de man.

du coups je cherche un bug qui concerne d'autre page de man, et impossible de trouver à quelle catégorie il appartient.

pourtant tout cela à l'air de paraitre hyper simple à tout le monde !!!

dois-je en déduire que ma logique ne cadre pas du tout avec celle de gentoo/linux/l'informatique en général

RRAHHHHHHHHHHHH

----------

## Biloute

Salut 

Dans ta signature, j'ai cliqué sur le site de ton génie et ça me dis :

 *Quote:*   

> Bienvenue à toi AMI venant du MOYEN AGE !!!
> 
> Nous avons détecté que ton navigateur web n'est pas Internet Explorer 8.0. Tu viens donc s'en doute de l'époque de Godefroy de Montmirail ce qui expliquerait ton retard technologique !
> 
> Pour télécharger Internet Explorer 8.0 (conseillé) clique sur cette icône
> ...

 

Le gros problème c'est que j'utilise firefox 3 qui est un navigateur plus évolué que IE8   :Laughing:   :Very Happy:   :Laughing:   :Very Happy: 

Alors commences par changer de génie, tu galèrera moins en informatique.   :Laughing:   :Very Happy:   :Laughing:   :Very Happy:   :Laughing: 

----------

## truc

Salut yohann!

Alors c'est tendu de te répondre, car si on le fait, ça veut dire qu'on se considère comme une personne qui en connait beaucoup! Bref, c'est lourd du responsabilité ça!

Bref, je ne sais pas comment faire pour connaitre plein de choses, par contre, je peux te dire à quels moment je fais de bonds en 'avant': C'est quand j'essaie de résoudre un problème!

J'veux dire, tu utilises ton OS pour faire ce que tu veux, et quand tu es face à quelques chose que tu ne sais pas faire mais qui peut-être utile, alors tu potasses, mais ça reste ponctuel, tu ne perds pas ton fil directeur qu'est celui de faire ce que tu veux.

Et ensuite, bah, tu trouves plus vite/plus facilement, et tu peux rentrer plus en profondeur dans tel ou tel sujet, bref, c'est progressif je dirais...

Bon courage!

Mais on est là pour s'aider, et si on est vraiment kewls, on t'apprend à pêcher ici, on ne te donne pas un poisson déjà assomé!  :Wink: 

----------

## geekounet

 *Biloute wrote:*   

> Salut 
> 
> Dans ta signature, j'ai cliqué sur le site de ton génie et ça me dis :
> 
>  *Quote:*   Bienvenue à toi AMI venant du MOYEN AGE !!!
> ...

 

Sa signature est ironique hein, jvachez c'est une grande légende du net justement à cause de ce site (et de son forum aussi, et ses commentaires sur pcimpact)  :Wink: 

----------

## yohann

bon désolé pour le message de désespoir d'hier, après une nuit de sommeil ça va mieux.

sinon l'ironie est pas très bien comprise sur ce forum apparemment, (n'est ce pas geekounet qu'aime pas gentoo...).

en fait tout n'est pas si noir, j'ai appris pas mal de choses.

mais je n'arrive pas a lire correctement la doc apparemment., c'est plus un problème de méthodologie.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Mais on est là pour s'aider, et si on est vraiment kewls, on t'apprend à pêcher ici, on ne te donne pas un poisson déjà assommé! 

 

mais même avec un poisson assommé, faut encore l'écailler et le vider, y a du boulot!!

plus sérieusement, je veux savoir pécher!!

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

Tout s'apprend petit à petit.

Pour ma part, j'ai commencé en 1996, en lisant un Marabout Flash sur UNIX, un autre d'OReilly (Linux, avec un cavalier cow-boy  en illustration), et "Unleashing UNIX". En plantant une tonne de distros, en parcourant les forums, les sites...

En glanant des tonnes d'exemples (merci Google), en essayant de les comprendre, chercher des manuels, tutoriels, ...

Bref, en étant curieux proactif  :Smile: 

----------

## Trevoke

On parle de moi? Je reviens!  :Wink: 

J'ai ubuntu sur mon vieux laptop - c'est une tres bonne solution, parce que tout compiler sur ce machin qui menace de prendre feu, c'est pas le top.

Par contre, j'ai redemarre ma vieille Gentoo que j'avais pas touche depuis Mars, toujours sur un noyau 2.6.27, houla! .. J'ai mis 4 jours a tout recompiler et a reconstruire la toolchain et a tout recompiler a nouveau et tout mettre a jours, etc etc... Mais c'est tellement confortable d'etre sous Gentoo!

En fait... Je reviens ici parce que apt-get d'ubuntu a un jeu qui s'appelle KQ : http://kqlives.sourceforge.net/

... Et je le trouve pas sous Gentoo! Quid ?

Bref, je me dois d'avouer que Gentoo, pour moi, c'est vraiment comme une voiture confortable - je peux en conduire d'autres, mais je connais parfaitement le moteur de celle-la, et c'est un plaisir de changer de vitesse quand on sait ou et quand le faire!  :Wink: 

----------

## Leander256

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> En fait... Je reviens ici parce que apt-get d'ubuntu a un jeu qui s'appelle KQ : http://kqlives.sourceforge.net/
> 
> ... Et je le trouve pas sous Gentoo! Quid ?

 

Oh ben tu sais comment c'est, on va te demander de pondre un ebuild pour ton jeu favori  :Very Happy:  Je viens de regarder les screenshots c'est assez hallucinant, on croirait un clone de Phantasy Star ou Shining Force sur Megadrive, ils leur ont piqué les fichiers d'images ou quoi?  :Smile: 

Sinon pour toi yohann, je pense qu'il n'y a pas de solution miracle, il faut laisser le temps au temps. La plupart des gens ici doivent bidouiller des ordinateurs depuis des années. Mon premier PC (mais pas mon premier ordinateur) c'était en 1994, premier Linux en 1999 ou 2000 donc ça fait pas mal de bouteille l'air de rien. J'en ai passé des soirées à galérer juste comme toi et ça m'arrive encore! D'ailleurs si un jour je t'aide sur un quelconque sujet, dis-toi bien que c'est parce que j'ai galéré dessus *avant* toi, c'est très souvent ça la clé du mystère  :Wink: 

----------

## Temet

 *Zoboulo wrote:*   

> Après avoir beaucoup entendu parler de wicd sur ce forum...

 

Y a que moi qui a ce soucis : il ne garde pas ma clé WPA en mémoire !! :'(

----------

## nonas

J'ai ce problème là aussi sur la debian de mon iBook. (pas contre je l'ai vu passer en faisant une mise à jour mais j'ai pas retesté pour savoir si le problème était toujours d'actualité.)

----------

## _Seth_

Salut,

C'est décidément du Off mais j'ai entendu parlé d'un éditeur américain de SF qui a de très bonnes pratiques :

- Il met en ligne des livres gratuitement et le choix des titres est   laissé à la discrétion des auteurs : http://www.baen.com/library/. Les explications de l'auteur qui a mis en place cette initiative sont vraiment à lire !

- Tous leurs livres sont  disponibles en html, ce qui permet un affichage correct sur tout type de support (ordinateurs, pdas, téléphones) et sans DRM  :Wink: 

- Il propose pour 15$ un abonnement qui permet de télécharger 4 livres par mois (avant que les titres soient dispos en papiers)

Bonne découverte de nouveaux auteurs !

----------

## xaviermiller

Oui, certains éditeurs/auteurs de "eBooks" ont cette manie étrange de - quoi ??? -- donner un exemplaire de leur série. Et comme par hasard, il arrive qu'ils attirent des lecteurs, qui, du coup, achètent la totalité de la série (exemple vécu avec mon épouse, fervente utilisatrice d'un bebook)

----------

## gregool

Excellent lien _Seth_ , merci de partager ça  :Smile: 

----------

## davidou2a

Je sens que ça va en faire rire certains...

http://www.journaldugeek.com/2009/09/22/linux-effrayant/

Ou mieux :

http://www.journaldugeek.com/2009/06/01/un-paercu-en-video-de-los-jolicloud-version-alpha/

----------

## kwenspc

 *davidou2a wrote:*   

> 
> 
> http://www.journaldugeek.com/2009/09/22/linux-effrayant/
> 
> 

 

Ouh il nous fait sa petite crise de la 40aine  :Laughing: 

En même temps il aurait voulu que ça soit comment? L'architecture de son code ressemble à ce qui se faisait dans les 70/80's, il l'a jamais faite évoluer... faut pas s'attendre à des miracles. (Je parle pas d'architecture du noyau hein)

(Là c'est sûr c'est pour le coup qu'un os comme haiku est nettement plus propre dans l'architecture de son code!)

----------

## Leander256

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> En même temps il aurait voulu que ça soit comment? L'architecture de son code ressemble à ce qui se faisait dans les 70/80's, il l'a jamais faite évoluer... faut pas s'attendre à des miracles. (Je parle pas d'architecture du noyau hein)

 

Je ne comprends pas où tu veux en venir, tu peux développer s'il-te-plaît?

----------

## guilc

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> En même temps il aurait voulu que ça soit comment? L'architecture de son code ressemble à ce qui se faisait dans les 70/80's, il l'a jamais faite évoluer... faut pas s'attendre à des miracles. (Je parle pas d'architecture du noyau hein)

 

En même temps c'est du C système hein, pas du java ou du .Net kikoolol fait pour impressionner le marketeux de base qui vend du soft...

C'est pas les mêmes exigences (hé oui, moi aussi quand je faisais du C embarqué, ça faisait des trucs tous moches, mais diablement plus efficace que les bouzins à la mode).

C'est pas parce que ça "semble" old-school que c'est mal... Cette folie permanente du changement, ça me saoule, surtout quand on change pour faire du kikoolol en dépit du bon sens... On parle bien du code d'un noyau là, pas de la dernière appli à la mode. les contraintes sont strictement différentes, et les "modes" de design logiciel haut niveau du moment (j'insiste bien sur le fait qu'il s'agit de modes qui changeront du jour au lendemain quand X aura décrété que faire autrement c'est mieux) ne peuvent tout simplement pas s'appliquer...

[Edit]

Oui je sais, je vais me faire traiter de vieux réac de la programmation  :Razz: 

Et les arguments qui disent que les méthodes "modernes" réduisent les coûts de maintenance (je vois déjà venir cet argument dans les posts suivants) sont pour moi de la pure imposture. Mon expérience professionnelle dans la vraie vie de tous les jours m'affirment que c'est faux archifaux...

----------

## kwenspc

 *Leander256 wrote:*   

>  *kwenspc wrote:*   En même temps il aurait voulu que ça soit comment? L'architecture de son code ressemble à ce qui se faisait dans les 70/80's, il l'a jamais faite évoluer... faut pas s'attendre à des miracles. (Je parle pas d'architecture du noyau hein) 
> 
> Je ne comprends pas où tu veux en venir, tu peux développer s'il-te-plaît?

 

Je parle de clarté dans le code et le rangement des source: comment tout est rangé, la pertinence du découpage du code (la manière dont c'est modularisé), les outils de configuration (les kconfig etc...). Le tout fait que c'est lourd oui. C'est super chiant de modifier un truc dedans, ou de savoir par quel bout commencer quand te fais un nouveau driver ou un support d'un device. C'est une tâche beaucoup plus facile sous netbsd par exemple (eh merde c'est moi qui parle de bsd maintenant... ^^'). Une telle structure au début était "pertinente", parce que c'était un petit projet qui n'avait pas l'ambition encore de conquérir la planète. Là amha ils doivent s'en mordre les doigts. 

Et je le redis, je ne parle pas d'architecture fonctionnelle genre monolithique vs micro-noyau (ce qui n'a strictement rien à voir) mais bien de structure du code.

Et pareil: rien à voir avec la réactivité du bouzin en fonctionnement, perso je le trouve léger (suffit de ne prendre dedans que ce dont on a besoin).

En fait, ce que vient de dire son créateur c'est peut-être en réaction à la tâche hyper ardue qu'ils vont avoir devant eux si ils veulent pouvoir faire justement un travail de remise à plat pour clarifier le tout, allez savoir.

Sinon guilc, je ne parle pas de faire du kikoolol (les "design pattern", les frameworks à gogo... beuargl!) mais bien de faire du code claire, permettant une maintenance et une développement efficace. Je dis pas que c'est facile non plus (perso j'y arrive pas, je fais des trucs super crade en C).Last edited by kwenspc on Wed Sep 23, 2009 5:18 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Magic Banana

Une cour d'Appel condamne pour non respect de la GNU GPL. Elle mache bien cette licence.  :Wink: 

----------

## Leander256

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Je parle de clarté dans le code et le rangement des source: comment tout est rangé, la pertinence du découpage du code (la manière dont c'est modularisé), les outils de configuration (les kconfig etc...). Le tout fait que c'est lourd oui. C'est super chiant de modifier un truc dedans, ou de savoir par quel bout commencer quand te fais un nouveau driver ou un support d'un device. C'est une tâche beaucoup plus facile sous netbsd par exemple (eh merde c'est moi qui parle de bsd maintenant... ^^'). Une telle structure au début était "pertinente", parce que c'était un petit projet qui n'avait pas l'ambition encore de conquérir la planète. Là amha ils doivent s'en mordre les doigts. 
> 
> Et je le redis, je ne parle pas d'architecture fonctionnelle genre monolithique vs micro-noyau (ce qui n'a strictement rien à voir) mais bien de structure du code.
> 
> Et pareil: rien à voir avec la réactivité du bouzin en fonctionnement, perso je le trouve léger (suffit de ne prendre dedans que ce dont on a besoin).
> ...

 

D'acord, c'est un sujet sur lequel il est difficile de répondre quand on n'a jamais touché au noyau (encore moins à celui de netbsd). Je me rappelle vaguement avoir tenté quelques incursions mais je n'avais pas le temps nécessaire, peut-être à cause de ce problème de structure, peut-être parce que c'est tout simplement ardu  :Smile: 

Après je vais réagir rapidement sur les design patterns, le problème assez souvent c'est que les gens font des design patterns pour faire des design patterns et ça ne sert à rien. Mais bien employés ils permettent justement de faire du code propre, ou on peut voir ça dans l'autre sens: un code propre sera très probablement basé sur un design pattern, même de manière inconsciente. Un autre avantage c'est qu'on ne perd pas 5 minutes à expliquer "les objets s'enregistrent auprès de mon objet bidule, qui appellera sur chacun d'un la méthode 'signal' quand il devra leur transmettre une information", on dit "c'est le pattern observer" et voilà!

----------

## yohann

 *Leander256 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Après je vais réagir rapidement sur les design patterns, le problème assez souvent c'est que les gens font des design patterns pour faire des design patterns et ça ne sert à rien. Mais bien employés ils permettent justement de faire du code propre, ou on peut voir ça dans l'autre sens: un code propre sera très probablement basé sur un design pattern, même de manière inconsciente. Un autre avantage c'est qu'on ne perd pas 5 minutes à expliquer "les objets s'enregistrent auprès de mon objet bidule, qui appellera sur chacun d'un la méthode 'signal' quand il devra leur transmettre une information", on dit "c'est le pattern observer" et voilà!

 

toi t'as lu design patterns head first non ?

completement d'accord, les design pattern pour programmer, c'est bien, les design pattern pour le design pattern c'est mal

----------

## guilc

Mouahahaha, vu à l'instant sur LWN :

http://news.zdnet.co.uk/itmanagement/0,1000000308,39760362,00.htm?s_cid=260

Je me marre. Il y a encore des boîtes qui fondent leur argumentaire de vente sur le fait que leur logiciel est fermé. Sérieux, ça marche encore la sécurité par l'obscurité comme argument de vente ?   :Laughing: 

Surtout pour un DNS quoi, où la plupart des problèmes de sécurité viennent non pas des implémentations mais des faiblesses de la spécification du protocole...

----------

## Trevoke

Bah, ce que Linus veut dire c'est qu'il imaginait un truc pour faire marcher quatre ordis dans une cave.. Pas cent cinquante millions d'ordis ou plus dans le monde, de plein d'architectures differentes avec des tonnes de materiel different.

C'est sur qu'il y a des TONNES de hardware, mais Linux (il faut se rappeler que Linux, ce n'est que le noyau) n'est pas si mal que ca quand meme, et ils font des tonnes d'effort d'organisation la-dedans en ce moment justement..

----------

## Biloute

Bon sang. J'essaye de mettre à jour opera. Impossible de trouver un serveur qui me fournisse le tar.

----------

## Oupsman

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Mouahahaha, vu à l'instant sur LWN :
> 
> http://news.zdnet.co.uk/itmanagement/0,1000000308,39760362,00.htm?s_cid=260
> 
> Je me marre. Il y a encore des boîtes qui fondent leur argumentaire de vente sur le fait que leur logiciel est fermé. Sérieux, ça marche encore la sécurité par l'obscurité comme argument de vente ?  
> ...

 

Faut croire que ça marche si les chiffres qu'il annonce sont vrais  :Sad:  Déprimant  :Sad: 

----------

## Biloute

Question à 2cents.

Est-ce qu'il existe une commande pour avoir le nombre d'inodes utilisées par un répertoire.

df -i me détaille seulement par partition.

----------

## geekounet

 *Biloute wrote:*   

> Question à 2cents.
> 
> Est-ce qu'il existe une commande pour avoir le nombre d'inodes utilisées par un répertoire.
> 
> df -i me détaille seulement par partition.

 

Bah c'est simplement le nombre de fichiers/symlinks/link/folders contenu dedans, ni plus ni moins. donc find /ton/rep|wc -l et t'as la réponse.

----------

## _Seth_

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *Biloute wrote:*   Question à 2cents.
> 
> Est-ce qu'il existe une commande pour avoir le nombre d'inodes utilisées par un répertoire.
> 
> df -i me détaille seulement par partition. 
> ...

 

euh presque. Les (hard)link d'un fichier partagent le même inode. Donc c'est le nombre de fichier d'un repertoire moins les links éventuels d'un même fichier contenu dans le repertoire à analyser. Du coup, j'utilise :

```
'ls' -i | cut -d " " -f 1 | sort -u | wc -l
```

où les quotes autour de ls permettent de l'assurer qu'on utilise la version standard (pas un alias), le -i pour afficher les numéros d'inode, le cut pour ne considérer que ces numéros d'inode, le sort -u pour trier les inodes et virer les doublons (dans notre cas les hard links d'un même fichier), et le wc pour compter tout ça.

----------

## Magic Banana

La version 1.1 du codec Theora kicke des culs ! Espérons que cela convainque notamment Google et qu'il deviendra le codec par défaut de la balise video de l'HTML 5.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## geekounet

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> La version 1.1 du codec Theora kicke des culs ! Espérons que cela convainque notamment Google et qu'il deviendra le codec par défaut de la balise video de l'HTML 5. 

 

Les critiques que Google avait fait sur Theora 1.0 ont eu le mérite de faire bouger un peu les dev de Theora qui faisent un peu les morts.  :Smile: 

----------

## Temet

Pourquoi on s'obstine sur le Theora alors que le x264 est également libre et qu'il marche plutôt bien dans mon souvenir ?

(kikadi une tendance du libre à se disperser?)

----------

## Bapt

Tout simplement parce que le h264 est bourré de brevets qui sont prêt a être utilisé alors que theora les seuls brevets existant ne seront pas appliqué car le détenteur a donné a la fondation le droit inalienable de l'utiliser

----------

## kwenspc

Tout ce ramdam pour des brevets qui sont pas reconnus en Europe. Fin mieux vaut prévenir que guérir après  :Neutral: 

----------

## Bapt

RedHat est américain et les devs principaux de la libtheora 1.1 sont fait par un mec de redhat donc oui tout ce ramdam pour des gens qui sont concernés par les brevets  :Smile: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *Bapt wrote:*   

> RedHat est américain et les devs principaux de la libtheora 1.1 sont fait par un mec de redhat donc oui tout ce ramdam pour des gens qui sont concernés par les brevets 

 

En espérant que ça devienne pas le cas en Europe   :Confused: 

----------

## guilc

 *Bapt wrote:*   

> Tout simplement parce que le h264 est bourré de brevets qui sont prêt a être utilisé alors que theora les seuls brevets existant ne seront pas appliqué car le détenteur a donné a la fondation le droit inalienable de l'utiliser

 

Accessoirement donc, pour theora la situation n'est pas géniale en France donc. "le détenteur a donné a la fondation le droit inalienable de l'utilise" => ceci n'existe tout simplement pas en droit français. Donc ça ne vaut strictement rien (en droit français) :

- la cession des droits patrimoniaux étant valable uniquement pour une durée, espace, utilisation bien définie et bornés ("illimité" est une notion qui n'existe pas dans ce domaine en droit français)

- la cession des droits moraux est strictement impossible

bref, en lisant ça, je me dis que la situation en droit US est peut-être toute bisounours pour theora, mais je la vois profondément merdique en droit français...

----------

## Magic Banana

 *guilc wrote:*   

>  *Bapt wrote:*   Tout simplement parce que le h264 est bourré de brevets qui sont prêt a être utilisé alors que theora les seuls brevets existant ne seront pas appliqué car le détenteur a donné a la fondation le droit inalienable de l'utiliser 
> 
> Accessoirement donc, pour theora la situation n'est pas géniale en France donc. "le détenteur a donné a la fondation le droit inalienable de l'utilise" => ceci n'existe tout simplement pas en droit français. Donc ça ne vaut strictement rien (en droit français) :
> 
> - la cession des droits patrimoniaux étant valable uniquement pour une durée, espace, utilisation bien définie et bornés ("illimité" est une notion qui n'existe pas dans ce domaine en droit français)
> ...

 

Tant qu'en Europe les brevets logiciels ne sont pas défendables, je ne vois pas comment notre situation peut être merdique. Nous n'avons même pas besoin de promesse ! Par ailleurs, je regrette de t'écrire que ce que tu dis n'a aucun sens. Les droits moraux et patrimoniaux sont les composantes principales du droit d'auteur. Pas du droit des brevets ! Or ces deux droits n'ont rien en commun. Malheureusement, on entend parler de propriété intellectuelle pour regrouper ces droits (et d'autres comme le droit des marque qui, lui non plus, n'a rien à voir avec les deux autres). Ce terme est notamment utilisé par ceux qui veulent entretenir une confusion (faire des analogies là où il n'y en a pas pour, par exemple, défendre l'idée d'un brevet logiciel  :Evil or Very Mad:  ). Pour en savoir plus.

En revanche, il s'agit effectivement de rester très vigilents vis à vis des brevets logiciels. En effet, de très nombreux brevets logiciels déposés à l'OEB (Office Européen des Brevets) avec l'argumentaire (qui ne passerait pas devant un juge) "ça tourne sur du matériel". C'est crétin mais comme l'OEB gagne de l'argent sur chaque dépôt de brevet, il est plutôt facile à convaincre.  :Rolling Eyes:  Quel est l'intérêt de les déposer ? Et bien dans l'espoir qu'ils soient légalisés et qu'ils puissent donc se faire de la thune en attaquant tout projet utilisant leurs "idées" (rappelons qu'aux États-Unis l'hyperlien, les fenêtres capables de se recouvrir, le page up/down, la mise à jour, la recherche de virus à l'entrée d'un sous-réseau, etc. sont des idées protégées !).

----------

## guilc

Bah oui, je parlais bien de droit d'auteur, pas de droit des brevets. Droits qui sont décrits dans le CPI...

En quoi les droits d'auteur s'appliqueraient à un bouquin/photo/film et pas à du code ?

----------

## Bapt

ouais mais nous on parlait tous de droits d'utilisation de brevets  :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Bah oui, je parlais bien de droit d'auteur, pas de droit des brevets. Droits qui sont décrits dans le CPI...
> 
> En quoi les droits d'auteur s'appliqueraient à un bouquin/photo/film et pas à du code ?

 

Le droit d'auteur s'applique aussi au code. Par exemple, même avec une GPL, tu restes l'auteur de ton code.

----------

## guilc

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

>  *guilc wrote:*   Bah oui, je parlais bien de droit d'auteur, pas de droit des brevets. Droits qui sont décrits dans le CPI...
> 
> En quoi les droits d'auteur s'appliqueraient à un bouquin/photo/film et pas à du code ? 
> 
> Le droit d'auteur s'applique aussi au code. Par exemple, même avec une GPL, tu restes l'auteur de ton code.

 

On y arrive donc à ce que je disais : la "cession blah blah de théora", c'est du pipo...

On a peut-être pas les brevets logiciels, mais le droit d'auteur reste ici une incertitude juridique dans le contexte de theora il me semble...

----------

## Bapt

bah non ils n'ont pas repris de code, tout a été recodé, ils ont repris des algos qui sont brevetés sur lesquels ils ont la garantie de ne pas se faire taper dessus.

Il n'est pas question de droits d'auteurs la dedans

----------

## guilc

Et le plagiat alors, c'est pas du droit d'auteur peut-être ? Il me semble que ce que tu décris rentre pile poil dans ce cas.  :Wink: 

Oui je sais, je vous titille, c'est fait exprès  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Magic Banana

 *guilc wrote:*   

>  *XavierMiller wrote:*    *guilc wrote:*   Bah oui, je parlais bien de droit d'auteur, pas de droit des brevets. Droits qui sont décrits dans le CPI...
> 
> En quoi les droits d'auteur s'appliqueraient à un bouquin/photo/film et pas à du code ? 
> 
> Le droit d'auteur s'applique aussi au code. Par exemple, même avec une GPL, tu restes l'auteur de ton code. 
> ...

 

Oui, le droit d'auteur s'applique au code (pas aux idées qu'il met en œuvre). La licence définit les conditions de son exercice. Dans le cas présent, libtheora est sous licence BSD deux clauses. Donc, en gros, tu en fais ce que tu veux (à part ce qui relève des droit patrimoniaux comme prétendre que c'est toi qui a écrit ce code) et ne tu ne risques aucun procès pour enfreinte au droit d'auteur. Tu peux même, sans la moindre crainte, réutiliser le code dans une bibliothèque privatrice (ce qui , dans ce cas particulier, est une excellente chose car ce qui est en jeu est la démocratisation de ce codec au détriment de ceux protégés par des centaines de brevets qui gènent l'innovation). Bref, libtheora ne pose strictement aucun problème du côté du droit d'auteur. En France comme ailleurs.

----------

## Biloute

Yoohoo! Xorg 1.6 est stable sur amd64.

http://blogs.gentoo.org/remi/2009/10/01/xorg-server-1-6-is-now-stable-on-amd64-o

----------

## k-root

apres 5 ans de bon service ... j'ais change de pc  8) 

.. je garde la meme install de gentoo, j'ais sortie mon vieux live cd 1.4, je finis de recompiler le kernel .. 

j'aime gentoo  :P

----------

## Magic Banana

La Free Software Foundation demande vient de demander officiellement (44 pages) à la Cour Suprême des États-Unis d'affirmer que le logiciel n'est pas brevetable. Ceci fait suite à la décision, en juin dernier, de la Cour Suprême de réexaminer le cas In re Bilski. Ce cas avait amené, l'année dernière, la cour d'appel du circuit fédéral à rappeler que pour être brevetable, une invention doit passer le test de la machine ou de la transformation (ce qui exclut le logiciel).

Est-ce que les États-Unis vont enfin renoncer à cette absurdité qu'est le brevet logiciel ?

----------

## Oupsman

Si ça pouvait être vrai, et que ça se passe sans douleurs  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## xaviermiller

 *k-root wrote:*   

> apres 5 ans de bon service ... j'ais change de pc  
> 
> .. je garde la meme install de gentoo, j'ais sortie mon vieux live cd 1.4, je finis de recompiler le kernel .. 
> 
> j'aime gentoo  

 

Ah, glibc, udev & co supportent de se compiler sur un si vieux kernel (celui du live CD) ?

----------

## geekounet

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

>  *k-root wrote:*   apres 5 ans de bon service ... j'ais change de pc  
> 
> .. je garde la meme install de gentoo, j'ais sortie mon vieux live cd 1.4, je finis de recompiler le kernel .. 
> 
> j'aime gentoo   
> ...

 

La compilation n'est pas censé poser de problèmes pour ces cas là. Par contre l'execution ensuite c'est pas dit.

----------

## xaviermiller

Donc quid de la suite de l'exécution de glibc-2.10 (par exemple) dans le chroot, sur un kernel non supporté ?

----------

## truc

Bonjour!

Le remonte sans cesse ce sujet, mais bon... J'ai retesté openBSD, et lu pas mal autour d'open&freeBSD. J'en suis arrivé à ces quelques points:

* J'en ai déjà parlé, mais je trouve très surprenant que le support de l'UTF-8 ne soit pas explicitement discuté dans la doc. Il est clair que beaucoup d'utilisateurs (venant du monde GNU/Linux j'imagine) vont rencontrer ce problème. Et bien que la doc mentionne quelques fois le support des caractères multibytes (il faut peut-être dire multi-octets?), l'ensemble donne l'impression d'une faiblesse que l'on tente de camoufler tant bien que mal.

(J'ai souvent lu que le kernel est '8bit clean', alors autant c'est toujours dit du style, c'est un atout, autant ça semble pourtant être la cause du problème)

* On peut également souvent lire que les BSD font moins bidouille que linux. C'est particulièrement ce que j'apprécie dans notre monde GNU/Linux, la possibilité de foutre le bordel(j'entends par là des configurations tordues...), et que ça marche! (c'est certainement possible avec les BSD, mais cela semble moins évident). Et je pense maintenant comprendre pourquoi beaucoup d'anciens Linuxiens se sont tournés vers freeBSD, qui semblent clairement plus orienté(e?) pour les geeks qui veulent s'amuser.

Ce n'est pas spécialement une critique, mais par exemple, il est fortement déconseillé et non-supporté de recompiler soi-même son noyau sur openBSD, alors que c'est dans les moeurs de la 'crew' freeBSD de le faire  :Wink: .

* Je suis encore perdu sur ce que je peux faire avec l'UTF-8 et ne peux pas faire (par exemple, je ne sais pas s'il est possible d'avoir une BDD en UTF8 ou mes fichiers en UTF-8... Mais globalement, j'ai l'impression qu'on réservera plus openBSD pour un serveur, et freeBSD pour une station de bureau. Après je sais que beaucoup de serveur tournent sur freeBSD, mais, cela m'étonne étant donné qu'il semble falloir compiler beaucoup de packets soi-même (ils ne sont disponibles que par le système des ports), et que l'on déconseille de compiler sur un serveur.

J'ai mal compris des trucs ou c'est à peu prèt ça? Des commentaires/ajouts?

Merci!

----------

## Bapt

 *truc wrote:*   

> Bonjour!
> 
> Le remonte sans cesse ce sujet, mais bon... J'ai retesté openBSD, et lu pas mal autour d'open&freeBSD. J'en suis arrivé à ces quelques points:
> 
> * J'en ai déjà parlé, mais je trouve très surprenant que le support de l'UTF-8 ne soit pas explicitement discuté dans la doc. Il est clair que beaucoup d'utilisateurs (venant du monde GNU/Linux j'imagine) vont rencontrer ce problème. Et bien que la doc mentionne quelques fois le support des caractères multibytes (il faut peut-être dire multi-octets?), l'ensemble donne l'impression d'une faiblesse que l'on tente de camoufler tant bien que mal.
> ...

 

Le problème de l'unicode sous les BSD est que bien souvent comme c'est géré par des vieux barbus, bah ils s'en branlaient complètement de l'implémenter, si tu parles de FreeBSD particulièrement il supporte très bien l'UTF8 sauf dans deux choses : vi (celui de basesys, nvi - c'est lui qui est dedans - ne le supporte pas) et syscons (le drivers console) mais dans syscons c'est en train de changer via une emulation xterm. pour le reste toutes les applis fonctionnent très bien en unicode, les lib de base sont unicode aware etc.

 *truc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> * On peut également souvent lire que les BSD font moins bidouille que linux. C'est particulièrement ce que j'apprécie dans notre monde GNU/Linux, la possibilité de foutre le bordel(j'entends par là des configurations tordues...), et que ça marche! (c'est certainement possible avec les BSD, mais cela semble moins évident). Et je pense maintenant comprendre pourquoi beaucoup d'anciens Linuxiens se sont tournés vers freeBSD, qui semblent clairement plus orienté(e?) pour les geeks qui veulent s'amuser.
> 
> Ce n'est pas spécialement une critique, mais par exemple, il est fortement déconseillé et non-supporté de recompiler soi-même son noyau sur openBSD, alors que c'est dans les moeurs de la 'crew' freeBSD de le faire .
> ...

 

Quand on parle de moins de bidouille on ne parle pas de ce que l'on peut faire avec, mais du nombre de doliprane nécessaire pour arriver à un résultat.

Par exemple tu ne verras quasiment jamais (je dis quasiment parce que c'est peut être arrivé une ou deux fois) arriver un udev dans un BSD c'est à dire que quand un truc est mis dans une RELEASE il est fini, fonctionnel et simple, la syntaxe de changera pas tous les 4 matins (oui je sais j'ai vraiment une dent contre udev). 

Maintenant biensûr que tu peux bidouiller dans un BSD tout comme dans un linux, mais souvent tu te rends compte que tu bidouilles proprement. 

Autre exemple tu n'as pas une sale tambouille incompréhensible et surtout incohérente entre un /proc un /sys et un sysctl, tu as un joli sysctl avec une belle API C pour y accéder et toutes les informations systèmes sont dedans. 

Si tu veux les infos sur les processus en cours tu as une belle api procstat, simple et complète. 

Regarde un peu la gueule du code des trucs genre htop etc, c'est particulièrement immonde, des fopen de partout etc, pour la même chose tu as quelques choses de clair et simple sous FreeBSD.

C'est vraiment en ça que l'on parle de moins de bidouilles.

 *truc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> * Je suis encore perdu sur ce que je peux faire avec l'UTF-8 et ne peux pas faire (par exemple, je ne sais pas s'il est possible d'avoir une BDD en UTF8 ou mes fichiers en UTF-8... Mais globalement, j'ai l'impression qu'on réservera plus openBSD pour un serveur, et freeBSD pour une station de bureau. Après je sais que beaucoup de serveur tournent sur freeBSD, mais, cela m'étonne étant donné qu'il semble falloir compiler beaucoup de packets soi-même (ils ne sont disponibles que par le système des ports), et que l'on déconseille de compiler sur un serveur.
> 
> 

 

comme dit plus haut tu peux tout faire avec l'utf8 sous FreeBSD par exemple, concernant l'utilisation j'utilise aussi bien du FreeBSD que de l'OpenBSD en tant que Desktop et Serveur. 

Pour FreeBSD sur les serveurs une bonne technique (en tout cas c'est la mienne) c'est d'avoir une tinderbox qui te build uniquement les packages binaires désirés (avec les options voulu uniquement) et de les déployer sur les serveurs (tu as tout plein de choses sympatoches pour ça dans le ports bsdadminscripts par exemple). 

Ainsi tu as des serveur uniquement binaire avec juste selon tu as besoin et des packages binaires gérés de manière très souple. En ce moment je regarde aussi pour me faire un serveur freebsd-update pour pouvoir mettre à jour les basesys custom de manière binaire.

 *truc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> J'ai mal compris des trucs ou c'est à peu prèt ça? Des commentaires/ajouts?
> 
> Merci!

 

J'espère ne pas être rentré dans le troll mais avoir répondu a tes questionnements  :Smile: 

----------

## Fenril

Je ne savais pas où le dire, mais : Gentoo 2010 en version finale est sorti ! Champagne !  :Very Happy: 

----------

## El_Goretto

 *Biloute wrote:*   

> Yoohoo! Xorg 1.6 est stable sur amd64.
> 
> http://blogs.gentoo.org/remi/2009/10/01/xorg-server-1-6-is-now-stable-on-amd64-o

 

Yay!

Par rapport aux guides, oubliez pas aussi de recompiler un coup x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev, des fois que vous vous retrouviez comme moi (cad un peu comme un c...) sans clavier ni souris.

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Yay!
> 
> Par rapport aux guides, oubliez pas aussi de recompiler un coup x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev, des fois que vous vous retrouviez comme moi (cad un peu comme un c...) sans clavier ni souris.

 

Bah ne t'inquiète pas, j'ai déjà eu cette situation, mais j'ai eu mieux ces derniers jours: mise à jour de DirectFB, ah ça passe mal avec le blob nvidia, plantage... reboot donc et là, dbus qui ne veut plus se lancer, donc hald n'est pas content et ne se lance pas non plus..xdm avec Kdm lui se lance nickel: ou comment se retrouver avec un ecran de login sans clavier ni souris   :Twisted Evil:  , j'ai mis un petit moment à comprendre l'origine du problème: une sal***rie de fichier pid qui était resté je ne sais plus où.. je l'ai supprimé, dbus à bien voulu se lancer correctement (j'ai du jouer avec le mode interactif au boot pour ne pas lancer xdm) et j'avais beau revenir a des anciennes version de dbus, rien à faire il ne voulait rien savoir.... je suis bien content de ma gentoo, mais quand j'ai eu ce problème stupide, arf, je lui en ai un peu voulu...(évidemment, toujours dans un moment ou il ne faut pas, sinon ce n'est pas drôle ^^)

----------

## truc

Salut Bapt(ux  :Wink:  )

Merci pour ta réponse.

J'peux comprendre beaucoup de tes remarques notamment celle sur

l'inconsistance de /proc et /sys, y ayant déjà pensé... J'en profite tant que

tu en parles pour une question intermediaire, j'n'ai pas encore vraiment

cherché par contre, donc c'est juste si tu sais.. J'utilisais très souvent

/proc/$pid/cwd pour connaitre le cwd d'un processus donné, et là, j'avoue être

bloqué, pourtant ça m'est vraiment très utile donc si tu as une idée (autre que

parser la sortie de  ps e -p  -o command -ww) je suis preneur!

Pour en revenir  nos moutons, Ok, donc, l'UTF-8 c'est possible, cool, mais

concrètement, on s'y prend comment? Je ne trouve que la manière de lancer une

appli avec le support utf-8. Mais le systme ne supportant pas les locales ( ce

que j'ai compris), comment est-ce que je règle la chose globalement?

Si je ne le fais pas, je peux lancer startx comme suit LANG=en_US.UTF-8

startx, mais comment les daemons vont-ils eux se plier à mon bon vouloir,

sachant qu'ils l'ignorent tout simplement?

Et meme en lançant statx de cette manière, j'ai de gros problème d'encodage,

par exemple j'écris un texte dans un texarea dans firefox, je le colle dans

xterm (ou même uxterm) et ça me dégomme tout mon texte (plus d'accent, des

caractères bizarres les remplacent..). Ainsi de suite

Pas cool quoi! Donc, quel est l'astuce que je n'ai pas encore trouvée?

Bon, on frole le méga OFF, mais bon, j'éspère que personne ne nous en voudra..

Promis, je ne poste plus à ce sujet par la suite!

----------

## xaviermiller

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

>  *Biloute wrote:*   Yoohoo! Xorg 1.6 est stable sur amd64.
> 
> http://blogs.gentoo.org/remi/2009/10/01/xorg-server-1-6-is-now-stable-on-amd64-o 
> 
> Yay!
> ...

 

En fait, il faut suivre les recommandations d'emerge (merci elogv):

```
emerge -1av `qlist -C -I x11-driver/
```

 :Wink: 

----------

## geekounet

 *Fenril wrote:*   

> Je ne savais pas où le dire, mais : Gentoo 2010 en version finale est sorti ! Champagne ! 

 

Oui et puis c'est surtout les 10 ans de Gentoo !  :Wink: 

----------

## geekounet

 *truc wrote:*   

> Pour en revenir  nos moutons, Ok, donc, l'UTF-8 c'est possible, cool, mais
> 
> concrètement, on s'y prend comment? Je ne trouve que la manière de lancer une
> 
> appli avec le support utf-8. Mais le systme ne supportant pas les locales ( ce
> ...

 

Je ne sais pas si LANG est beaucoup utilisé, ça sert surtout pour les traductions je crois. Il faut surtout renseigner les LC_*, ou tout simplement LC_ALL, et chez moi ça marche. Après pour le faire auto au login, soit tu le mets dans ton ~/.profile, soit tu peux modifier /etc/login.conf comme ceci :

```
default:\

   [...]

   :charset=UTF-8:\

   :lang=en_US.UTF-8:

```

et cap_mkdb /etc/login.conf ensuite pour le prendre en compte, et ainsi c'est appliqué dés chaque login.

Ensuite pour les daemon système, ils n'ont normalement pas besoin de ça, ou si c'est le cas ils ont ce qu'il faut dans leur conf pour leur dire de faire de l'utf8.

----------

## truc

merci

(bahhhhh c'est bon, c'est pas du postcount++, m'enfous moi, j'en ai déjà un gros  :Wink:  )

----------

## Fenril

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *Fenril wrote:*   Je ne savais pas où le dire, mais : Gentoo 2010 en version finale est sorti ! Champagne !  
> 
> Oui et puis c'est surtout les 10 ans de Gentoo ! 

 

Aussi ! Je m'en réjouis car Gentoo est vraiment ma distrib préférée, après en avoir essayé différentes.

----------

## Biloute

Quelqu'un sait à quoi sert le répertoire /var/db/pkg/

Ca fait un beau répertoires avec plein de petits fichier et qui bouffe pas mal d'inodes.

----------

## guilc

Bah c'est "juste" le répertoire qui référence tout ce qui est installé sur ton système, avec pour chaque package la liste des uses, cflags et compagnie qui ont été utilisés, la liste des fichiers du package, etc...

Bref, c'est indispensable à portage  :Wink: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Quand Steve Ballmer, PDG de Microsoft, vient en France, il n' a pas besoin de se déplacer vers les politiques pour faire du lobbying. Non, avec notre gouvernement décidément vendu aux grandes entreprises, c'est lui qui se déplace... et en nombre ! Ce ne sont pas moins de sept ministres qui étaient présents lors de l'inauguration du nouveau siège de la filiale française de la firme de Redmond.

Microsoft qui vient de se voir accorder (aux États-Unis) un nouveau brevet. Il ne s'agit pas de logiciel cette fois mais de business model (tout aussi stupide comme domaine brevetable). Microsoft "invente" donc le logiciel à date de péremption (payer régulièrement pour renouveler une licence). Génial. Non ?  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Ezka

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Microsoft "invente" donc le logiciel à date de péremption (payer régulièrement pour renouveler une licence). Génial. Non ? 

 

Oué on savait déjà qu'ils programmaient dans du yogourt   :Laughing: .

----------

## Magic Banana

Les Libristes ont de quoi se réjouir du dernier prix Nobel d'économie.

----------

## boozo

'alute

un petit quick'n'dirty pour ceux qui sont en stable (et qui veulent y rester "bande d'inconscients"   :Twisted Evil:  ) et qui ne voudraient pas s'enticher de kde:4.* pour l'heure - et qui de surcroit, ne veulent pas passer à portage-2.2.* pour faire cela =>

```
#eix -C kde-|grep "\[[IU]\]"|awk -F" " '{print $2 ":4.3"}' >> /etc/portage/<path_to_your_package.mask>
```

Ajouter y ensuite spécifiquement les autres packages kde-like qui bloqueront le votre #emerge -puDv world hebdomadaire

----------

## truc

une remarque quick and dirty, awk peut grep'er, suffit de mettre /regexp/ avant le travail!

awk -F ' ' '/\[[UI]\]/{ blabalal}'

 :Smile: 

----------

## boozo

A vrai dire, m'en doutais un peu mais mon awk étant asser lointain et son man long comme le bras (c'est un OS à lui tout seul), j'ai juste traité la recherche initiale mais j'ai pas cherché a optimiser   :Embarassed: 

----------

## El_Goretto

pfSense Digest: Cisco killing off IPsec VPN Client, forcing even more licensing fees

Du coup, ça fait un petit client VPN opensource à tester, çà. (1 cookie pour ma pomme si j'arrive à placer un pfSense à côté des ASA où je bosse en ce moment  :Smile: ).

----------

## xaviermiller

Windows 7 sort demain, et aucune question à ce sujet dans ce forum alors que les autres forums d'entraide technique plient sous les messages : "combien de RAM ? 32 ou 64 ? mon appli va-t-elle toujours tourner ?"

Exemple sur ce forum

----------

## Leander256

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Exemple sur ce forum

 

Tu es sûr que c'est le bon lien? Ça ressemble plus au site de la FSF qu'à un forum  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## xaviermiller

 *Leander256 wrote:*   

>  *XavierMiller wrote:*   Exemple sur ce forum 
> 
> Tu es sûr que c'est le bon lien? Ça ressemble plus au site de la FSF qu'à un forum 

 

1... 1...  1...  :Laughing: 

----------

## Oupsman

C'est malin  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Magic Banana

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Windows 7 sort demain, et aucune question à ce sujet dans ce forum alors que les autres forums d'entraide technique plient sous les messages : "combien de RAM ? 32 ou 64 ? mon appli va-t-elle toujours tourner ?"
> 
> Exemple sur ce forum

 

Puisque tu tiens à parler du dernier Windows, parlons-en.

----------

## xaviermiller

Pour ma part, je n'approuve pas la moitié du message de "Windows 7 sins". C'est du troll des cavernes non constructif.

----------

## kwenspc

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Pour ma part, je n'approuve pas la moitié du message de "Windows 7 sins". C'est du troll des cavernes non constructif.

 

La FSF devrait su concentrer beaucoup plus sur la vente lié, sur la corruption des élus en faveur de gros éditeurs, etc... J'imagine qu'ils bossent dessus, ce genre de page c'est un peu du gaspillage de temps. Je crois pas que la plupart des internautes (les "non-initié") comprennent le message.

----------

## xaviermiller

J'ai lu le communiqué de l'APRIL. Il me fait aussi sourire. L'utilisateur de base ne se soucie pas des points mentionnés par l'argumentaire.

----------

## xaviermiller

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *XavierMiller wrote:*   Pour ma part, je n'approuve pas la moitié du message de "Windows 7 sins". C'est du troll des cavernes non constructif. 
> 
> La FSF devrait su concentrer beaucoup plus sur la vente lié, sur la corruption des élus en faveur de gros éditeurs, etc... J'imagine qu'ils bossent dessus, ce genre de page c'est un peu du gaspillage de temps. Je crois pas que la plupart des internautes (les "non-initié") comprennent le message.

 

En fait, j'ai l'impression que la FSF s'isole de plus en plus dans sa grotte.

Je préfère des acteurs plus "industriels" comme IBM, HP, qui font une promotion active et commerciale de Linux.

----------

## kwenspc

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je préfère des acteurs plus "industriels" comme IBM, HP, qui font une promotion active et commerciale de Linux.

 

Hum tous le monde a pas les moyen de claquer 1Md$ pour certifir le code linux en catégorie 4 comme IBM après  :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Clair, mais eux font avancer les choses  :Smile: 

(HURD, il en est où ?)

----------

## kwenspc

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (HURD, il en est où ?)

 

 :Laughing: 

----------

## Magic Banana

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

>  *kwenspc wrote:*    *XavierMiller wrote:*   Pour ma part, je n'approuve pas la moitié du message de "Windows 7 sins". C'est du troll des cavernes non constructif. 
> 
> La FSF devrait su concentrer beaucoup plus sur la vente lié, sur la corruption des élus en faveur de gros éditeurs, etc... J'imagine qu'ils bossent dessus, ce genre de page c'est un peu du gaspillage de temps. Je crois pas que la plupart des internautes (les "non-initié") comprennent le message. 
> 
> En fait, j'ai l'impression que la FSF s'isole de plus en plus dans sa grotte.
> ...

 

Les points soulevés par la FSF ou l'April me semblent au contraire esentiels au succès du logiciel Libre. La vente lié est le troisième des septs péchés et est également pointé dans le communiqué de l'April :

 *L'April wrote:*   

> La vente liée2 quasi-systématique du système d'exploitation de Microsoft avec un ordinateur neuf nuit gravement au marché du logiciel grand public. D'abord en privant les consommateurs de toute information et de leur faculté de choix : les consommateurs n'ont accès au texte du contrat de licence utilisateur final (CLUF) qui détaille les conditions d'utilisation du logiciel qu'après l'avoir payé ; ensuite en empêchant l'émergence de nouveaux acteurs sur ce marché.

 

HP ? Tu veux parler de cette entreprise qui refuse même de rembourser le système d'exploitation qu'elle veut nous imposer sur l'intégralité de leurs machines destinées au grand public ? Et puisque vous parlez du grand public (que vous croyez incapables de comprendre les arguments de la FSF ou de l'April), puis-je savoir quels logiciels IBM vous utilisez sur vos machines personnelles ? Personnellement : aucun. En revanche, la majorité de mon système est issu du projet GNU : GRUB, Gnome, GZip, Bash, Coreutils, Grep, Glibc, etc. Pour une utilisation "grand public", GNU/Linux est, y compris techniquement (performances, sécurité, suite bureautique par défaut, gestionnaire de paquets, etc.), bien meilleurs que le dernier Windows. De meilleurs logiciels, c'est bien. Mais le logiciel Libre a, aujourd'hui, avant tout besoin de casser le monopole de Microsoft construit autour de formats/protocoles fermés, de DRM et d'informatique déloyale (Windows Seven va dans ce sens), de vente liée, etc. Et tout cela est dans l'intérêt de l'utilisateur qui doit être informé, "sensibilisé" (et je ne vois pas en quoi tout cela est si difficile à comprendre par le grand public). C'est exactement ce que fait la FSF ou l'April.Last edited by Magic Banana on Fri Oct 23, 2009 10:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kwenspc

HP -> pilote imprimantes. (ok c'est pas grand chose)

IBM -> bah la certif qualité cat4 de linux, un gros travail sur le kernel, cote serveur aussi, des applis de dev, de test....

----------

## ppg

HP et IBM participent régulièrement au développement du kernel.

Il me semble aussi que des développeurs debian sont engagés par HP (pour IBM je sais pas).

Honêtement, le support de Linux par HP est loin d'être aussi mauvais que ce que certains pensent; mais ça concerne surtout les serveurs et les stations de travail professionnelles.

Par contre je ne pense pas que la campagne 7 sins soit si éxagérée que ça, à part peut être l'aspect sécurité utilisateur qui reste discutable (parce que la FSF revendique de pas juger les qualités techniques de Windows) le reste est bien réel. Après avoir laisser le windows update sur une machine je me suis retrouvé avec un plugin firefox non déinstallable, et cette sur**** de bing en moteur de recherche par défaut ainsi que bing.com en page d'acceuil   :Evil or Very Mad: Last edited by ppg on Fri Oct 23, 2009 10:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Magic Banana

 *ppg wrote:*   

> HP et IBM participent régulièrement au développement du kernel..

 

C'est vrai. Maintenant un noyau ne fait pas tout. Pensez-vous vraiment que c'est parce que le noyau Linux n'est pas suffisamment bon (et qu'il faut donc travailler dessus) que les utilisateurs choisissent Windows ? Je n'y crois absolument pas.

----------

## Magic Banana

Voilà ce que HP a fait le jour de la sortie de Windows 7 :

 *Caitlyn Martin wrote:*   

> HP removed Linux entirely from the part of their website where they sell netbooks. The day Windows 7 became available the HP Mi interface appears to have died a quiet death. A visit to the HP Mini pages reveals that HP is only offering "genuine" Windows 7 and "genuine" Windows XP. I also noticed that the HP Mini 110 also sports a new, higher starting price, a full US $25 more than when I ordered mine earlier this month. I have to assume the Windows license is part of the higher price.

 

Dans ce même message, Caitlyn Martin utilise l'exemple historique d'OS/2 et l'exemple actuel de GNU/Linux qui fut remplacé par Windows sur les Eee d'Asus. Dans les deux cas, Microsoft a gagné le marché (et même acquis une position de monopole) en étant techniquement inférieur. Bref, je ne crois pas vraiment qu'améliorer le noyau Linux fasse gagner de grandes parts de marché aux logiciels Libres face à Windows 7. En revanche lutter contre les pratiques de Microsoft (vente liée, DRM, Informatique déloyale, utilisation de formats et de protocoles fermés, arangement avec les marchés publics notamment les universtés, etc.), comme le font la FSF et l'April, me semble indispensable sur le long terme.

----------

## ppg

En parlant de windows 7, qu'en pense Linus : la réponse en image.

----------

## truc

Salut tout le monde, j'voulais juste signaler à tous ces gens qui comme moi(avant...) ne se passent pas de screen (qui peut-être beaucoup plus qu'un simple moyen de faire un attach/detach  :Wink:  )

Le projet tmux existe depuis un moment maintenant, mais il peut maintenant -je trouve-  être vu comme une réelle alternative à screen. C'est probablement pour cela qu'il est désormais inclu dans openBSD.

J'vous invite à lire le manuel pour vous donner une idée des possibilités offertes. ( http://wisconsinlinux.org/tmux-manpage-from-cvs/tmux.1.txt )

----------

## Temet

Bon, histoire de troller un bon coup, maintenant que j'ai KDE4 sur mon laptop et que je l'adore totalement ... y a quoi comme player audio valable?

Ca m'inquiète car j'ai l'impression que je vais devoir remettre MPD ... ça fait un peu tâche dans ce décor de modernisme...

Une suggestion (pas la blague Amarok siouplait, lé trop laid là...)

----------

## geekounet

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Bon, histoire de troller un bon coup, maintenant que j'ai KDE4 sur mon laptop et que je l'adore totalement ... y a quoi comme player audio valable?
> 
> Ca m'inquiète car j'ai l'impression que je vais devoir remettre MPD ... ça fait un peu tâche dans ce décor de modernisme...
> 
> Une suggestion (pas la blague Amarok siouplait, lé trop laid là...)

 

Pourtant MPD c'est moderne et ça évolue toujours.  :Smile: 

----------

## Temet

Hey monsieur le modo, on ne quote pas le message auquel on répond si c'est le message qui précède immédiatement  :Wink: 

De rien  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## geekounet

Hm, j'aurai raté ça dans les règles ? je le vois pas  :Razz: 

Enfin c'est juste une mauvaise habitude du fait que ça m'est souvent arrivé de répondre à un message et que 10 autres se sont intercalés le temps de l'écrire.  :Wink: 

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

Amarok v2 est très bien je trouve  :Very Happy: 

Sinon, peut-être JuK ? (un nom comme ça, c'est intégré à kde multimedia...), mais bon je ne sais pas ce qu'il vaut...J'ai dû l'utiliser une ou deux fois,  quand amarok ne se lancait plus (lors d'une maj du svn, lors du développement de la v2 hein, je vous vois venir sur le "amarok c'est nul ça marche pas tout le temps"  :Wink:  ).

----------

## truc

Salut salut!

Bon, y'a quelque chose qui m'échappe, j'file une image ISO à un collègue, et il me dit ne pas pouvoir la graver, j'vais voir avec lui, et il semblerait que nero ne sache même plus graver une image ISO, mais simplement des images 'nero' j'sais pas quoi DMC(ouhhh c'est vulgaire...).

Bon, donc, c'est quoi l'embrouille? ISO n'est plus un standard? Néro pu du zguegou?

----------

## xaviermiller

Essaie InfraRecorder, c'est libre et basé sur cdrecord  :Smile: 

----------

## truc

merci XavierMiller  :Smile: 

Ça fait plaisir de trouver des programmes opensources sur winwin, j'oublierai presque parfois que ça existe( bon, ok, j'exagère un peu..)

----------

## xaviermiller

Et le répertoire Framasoft ?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## truc

Meuh oui! J'ai dit que j'exagérais un peu  :Wink: 

C'est juste que je n'y vais que lorsque je suis sur windows ce qui en l'occurrence arrive assez rarement.

La question reste quand même ouverte, que se passe t'il avec nero?! C'est une *** de régression quand même!

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

Sinon pour ce qui est de la gravue sous win, en PAS libre, mais gratuit, il y a l'excellent CDBurnerXP.

InfraRecorder n'est pas tip-top selon-moi   :Confused:  ...

EDIT2: c'est bon j'ai trouvé ma doc !

EDIT: pour l'histoire de nero, c'est pas une utilisation du Nero Lite (le nero gratuit) ?

----------

## xaviermiller

Merci pour CDBurnerXP : il fonctionne avec mon laptop pro (Dell Latitude E6500), alors que InfraRecorder n'arrive pas à déterminer la vitesse de gravure.

----------

## truc

ahhh! Ouais, c'est surement ça (version gratuite), merci pour l'info:)

----------

## Bapt

Alors quand on parle de FreeBSD on se fait bâcher, mais si il s'agit de parler de Windows pas de soucis   :Evil or Very Mad: 

ouais je sais ...

/me *airg*

----------

## xaviermiller

Nous ne faisons pas l'apologie de Windows, ni de prosélytisme envers ce système. Nous cherchons juste des outils libres qui remplacent des logiciels proprétaires.

----------

## kwenspc

 *Bapt wrote:*   

> Alors quand on parle de FreeBSD on se fait bâcher, mais si il s'agit de parler de Windows pas de soucis  
> 
> ouais je sais ...
> 
> /me *airg*

 

Hum peut-être parce que FreeBSD est un vrai concurrent à Gentoo (les ports, le côté meilleur design/rangement du bouzin vs linux etc...) 

Donc jalousie, frustration, pleurs aaaargl... 

Alors que win...   :Laughing: 

----------

## boozo

*Gasp!* Ça y est ? C'est la fête !?!! Vous changez tous d'avatar à l'improviste maintenant ?   :Razz: 

----------

## freezby

Mon pauvre boozo, il est plus à la mode ton pauvre renard, faut passer aux couleurs d'automne :p

Tu me diras, chui pas mieux avec mon pauvre perso de starcraft ... :Very Happy: 

----------

## xaviermiller

 *boozo wrote:*   

> *Gasp!* Ça y est ? C'est la fête !?!! Vous changez tous d'avatar à l'improviste maintenant ?  

 

Pas fait exprès  :Wink: 

----------

## Biloute

Et bien voilà un article que j'attendais depuis longtemps : ils ont utilisé phoronix sur gentoo en compilant 2 fois le system avec Os O2 et O3. Ce qui nous donne 6 fois un emerge -e system  :Cool:   :Exclamation: 

L'article de linux-mag.com

----------

## Mickael

SAlut tout le monde,

vous pourriez me filer une petite info s'vous plait. Je suis connecté en wifi et ma connexion a du mal "à se connecter". Je m'explique. Par exemple un emerge -v truc va foirer une deux trois fois, puis je relance et hop ça fonctionne. On dirait que ma connexion n'est pas assez patiente. Même soucis avec firefox par exemple. Je recharche à chaque fois ma page par exemple. 

Il est ou le paramètre qui va bien.

Bon je suis une burne en réseau vous l'aurez deviné.

EDIT : @Boozo, je n'ai pas changé d'avatar.

----------

## Leander256

Tu peux commencer par vérifier les logs (dmesg) pour voir si par hasard (mais alors totalement au pif hein) ce n'est pas la carte qui est déconnectée de l'AP. Ça va parler de "disconnected: reason xx", peut-être que dhcpcd va se plaindre d'un "carrier lost". Il est envisageable que tes pilotes ne soient pas au top, mais bien plus probable que tu viennes de découvrir le monde merveilleux du wifi qui, sur le papier porte à 300 mètres maximum, mais n'arrive pas à passer certains murs. Pour être sûr pose-toi juste à côté de l'AP, là où le signal est en principe à 100%.

PS: pas changé d'avatar non plus, j'ai résisté à la tentation à l'ère des chats, je tiendrai le coup cette fois encore!

----------

## Mickael

Salut Leander256,

j'ai vérifié y'a que dalle... : 

```
wlan0: associated

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready

wlan0: no IPv6 routers present

```

et c'est tout.

J'ai vraiment l'impression que tout programme cherchant à se connecter, (wget, firefox) envoie une demande, pas de réponse immédiate (en gros) ==> pas de connexion. Alors je recommence (et oui il y a bien connexion  :Smile:  et là hop ça fonctionne. Ce n'est pas vraiment problématique, mais c'est contraignant pour une mise à jour par exemple, je suis obligé de vérifier en permanence si le fetch de emerge se passe bien. Il me semble avoir déjà vu dans le forum, ce problème d'attente de connexion (si on peut qualifier comme ça ce petit soucis)

----------

## Leander256

Si tu as juste des problèmes pour initier une connexion, c'est très probablement un problème de DNS. Les serveurs DNS de ton FAI peuvent être lents, tu peux tester avec des serveurs alternatifs comme ceux d'OpenDNS. Par contre si ça coupe en plein milieu d'un téléchargement il faudra chercher ailleurs. Un autre test simple que tu dois pouvoir faire c'est de te brancher en ethernet sur ton routeur et voir si le problème persiste.

----------

## guilc

 *Leander256 wrote:*   

> Si tu as juste des problèmes pour initier une connexion, c'est très probablement un problème de DNS. Les serveurs DNS de ton FAI peuvent être lents, tu peux tester avec des serveurs alternatifs comme ceux d'OpenDNS.

 

http://www.bortzmeyer.org/opendns-non-merci.html

----------

## Leander256

 *guilc wrote:*   

> http://www.bortzmeyer.org/opendns-non-merci.html

 

Effectivement j'avais remarqué des problèmes de ce genre et je m'en suis vite débarrassé à cause de ça il y a peut-être 2 ans. Je pensais juste à tester avec leurs serveurs parce que c'est la manipulation la plus rapide à faire et non pas "migrer" chez eux, mais c'est vrai que je n'ai pas précisé de ne pas rester chez eux. Mickael si les problèmes persistent sans que tu en connaisse la source, crée un fil de discussion ce sera plus pratique que de faire un hors sujet dans un fil de discussion hors sujet  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Temet

Mickael, j'ai eu le même soucis fut un temps!

En fait, sans soliciter le wifi, il se déconnectait. En refaisant une demande d'accès (une bête connexion à un site web ou autre), le wifi se reconnectait après negociation (la LED s'affolait 10 bonnes secondes avant de redevenir stable).

Pire, si je voulais me connecter à ce PC en remote via mon desktop, bah c'était mort vue que la connexion était perdue.

Le work around de la mort était d'envoyer un ping unitaire toutes les minutes vers ma Freebox...

----------

## El_Goretto

 *Biloute wrote:*   

> Et bien voilà un article que j'attendais depuis longtemps : ils ont utilisé phoronix sur gentoo en compilant 2 fois le system avec Os O2 et O3. Ce qui nous donne 6 fois un emerge -e system  
> 
> L'article de linux-mag.com

 

Woohoooo!

Huge!!  :Smile: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

>  *Biloute wrote:*   Et bien voilà un article que j'attendais depuis longtemps : ils ont utilisé phoronix sur gentoo en compilant 2 fois le system avec Os O2 et O3. Ce qui nous donne 6 fois un emerge -e system  
> 
> L'article de linux-mag.com 
> 
> Woohoooo!
> ...

 

 Ils voudraient "optimiser" via les CFLAGS ils le feraient paquet par paquet via /etc/portage/.bashrc et /etc/portage/package.cflags. Du gros taf quoi... Pour se retrouver avec quelque chose d'à peu près significatif et encore. Et puis il aurait été intéressant de voir un bench gentoo sans et avec prelink/openrc contre une autre distro binaire. Au final on retombe toujours sur le leitmotiv USE-flags customization... que eux ne mettent qu'en conclusion. Sont gentils mais gentoo c'est avant tout les USE flags. Le mythe des cflags ça commence à dater, faudrait qu'ils se mettent à jour. Encore un article raté quoi.   :Sad: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Et en même temps, je pense qu'on doit se mettre à l'évidence qu'une distribution n'est que.. un choix de paquets.

Au final, l'utilisateur arrive toujours, quelle que soit sa distribution initiale, à un même jeu de paquets, en fonction de ses besoins.

Une distribution en soi ne sert strictement à rien, à part être la base des logiciels qui y tournent.

----------

## Trevoke

Pas tout a fait vrai. Une distribution est aussi l'organisation du systeme, ou les paquets vont, ou les fichiers de configuration sont, etc etc.

----------

## xaviermiller

Oui, ok, mais est-ce que tu dois t'en soucier, en tant qu'utilisateur ? (par exemple, je me contrecarre que le système soit dans c:\winnt ou c:\windows, ou que mon home soit dans c:\users ou c:\document and settings)

----------

## Biloute

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Le mythe des cflags ça commence à dater, faudrait qu'ils se mettent à jour.

 

Bé oui mais c'est toujours bon de remettre en question un mythe ancestral.  :Wink: 

----------

## Temet

Bon, contrairement à ce que je pensais faire, j'ai finalement migré ma Gentoo (installation de 2006) de KDE 3.5.10 à KDE 4.3.1.

Ce fût douloureux (nettoyage total de KDE 3, masquage forcé de tout qt-4.5.3, des recompilations avec changement de flags PyQt4, emerge -depclean et revdep-rebuild en pagaille) ... mais KDE 4.3.1 est là.

Ben si la compilation a été loooooooongue (Athlon XP 2600+), le bureau est magnifique et les effets sont sublimes, super bien intégrés et aucun soucis de perfs.

Le seul truc, c'est que je désactive Nepomuk car ça me bouffe de la mémoire, un truc de fou... et j'ai qu'1 Go de RAM.

J'ai encore kdelibs-3.5.10 pour kftpgrabber, amarok et 2 ou 3 autres applis.

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

kdelibs-3.5 pour kftpgrabber et amarok ? 

--> kftpgrabber, à la place j'utilise Filezilla,

et pour amarok, bah j'utilise amarok2, personnalisé comme le un (donc sans les widgets/fenêtres aux milieu).

----------

## Temet

```
gentoo ~ # equery depends =kdelibs-3.5.10-r6

[ Searching for packages depending on =kdelibs-3.5.10-r6... ]

media-sound/amarok-1.4.10_p20090130-r3 (=kde-base/kdelibs-3.5*)

media-video/kaffeine-0.8.6 (=kde-base/kdelibs-3.5*)

net-ftp/kftpgrabber-0.8.1-r1 (=kde-base/kdelibs-3.5*)

net-irc/konversation-1.1-r1 (=kde-base/kdelibs-3.5*)

gentoo ~ #

```

----------

## ghoti

kftpgrabber et amarok : Kazuya +1 ...

Sinon, si tu n'as pas de besoins spécifiques, les kioslaves permettent de traiter simplement le ftp avec dolphin (ou konqueror) !  :Wink: 

La version kaffeine-1.0_pre2 est stable et konversation-1.2 est en testing.

Toutes deux dépendent de >=kdelibs-4.3

Plus aucune excuse donc pour garder kdelibs-3.5 !  :Wink: 

----------

## Temet

Si, une !

Je viens de virer tout, et après avoir testé kaffeine-1.0_pre2, j'ai vite remis l'autre!

Y a même pas un menu de configuration o_O'. Y a pas les menus pour les DVDs ... or je me sers de kaffeine justement pour les DVDs (smplayer pour autres vidéos).

Donc il me reste plus que kaffeine qui dépend de kdelibs-3.5.10-r6.

PS : j'ai viré amarok, mais pour le moment j'ai rien à la place! ... vais voir juk.

----------

## geekounet

Pour remplacer amarok, kaffeine, kftpgrabber, konversation, t'as musicpd+ncmpcpp, mplayer, lftp, irssi.  :Very Happy:  C'est plus léger, ça ne dépend pas d'un desktop ni même de X, c'est bien plus complet et puissant... donc tu gagnes en temps, en efficacité et en possibilités, vive la CLI.  :Wink: 

----------

## truc

Pour la musique, je ne peux que plussoyer le mpd+ncmpcpp, ce client est vraiment bien!

----------

## Temet

geekounet, si tu ne cherchais pas forcément à prêcher tes convictions, tu te douterais que je ne tourne pas sous KDE4 pour ne faire tourner que des applis ncurse.

Je sais bien que ces applications sont puissantes et de qualité, mais ce que je recherche ce sont avant tout des applis Qt4.

D'autant plus que mpd s'avère anormalement gourmand en CPU... et il ne me fera jamais apparaître un joli message avec la pochette des albums à chaque changement de chanson (encore qu'un joli plasmoid ça le ferait... mais pas trouvé).

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

Temet, là dessus http://totalement.geek.oupas.fr/article/2009/11/08/mon-lecteur-audio-ideal-mpd-et-ses-copains , le gars donne un petit script http://mattlab.com/mpdnotify.html capable d'afficher une notification avec la pochette du  titre en cours...

----------

## Temet

Oh bah tiens, le dernier amarok a été stabilisé hier!

Je l'ai pas installé hier car il demandait un mysql en ~x86, je suppose que le mysql a été stabilisé aussi du coup.

Je tenterai ça demain pour voir ce que ça donne (je bosse jusque 1h (si ça se passe bien), je peux pas tester ce soir).

----------

## El_Goretto

Mais au secours, mysql pour un player musical...   :Shocked: 

dès que j'ai un moment, je lui (amarok) cherche un remplaçant qt4.

----------

## kwenspc

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Mais au secours, mysql pour un player musical...   

 

 :Laughing:  c'est net, pourquoi faire léger quand on peut faire super lourd. D'ailleurs c'est bizarre qu'il gere pas autre chose (sqlite, par exemple, aurait été un choix évident pour ce type d'utilisation). Leur code passe pas par une lib orm ou truc du genre? (pas regardé le code)

----------

## guilc

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *El_Goretto wrote:*   Mais au secours, mysql pour un player musical...    
> 
>  c'est net, pourquoi faire léger quand on peut faire super lourd. D'ailleurs c'est bizarre qu'il gere pas autre chose (sqlite, par exemple, aurait été un choix évident pour ce type d'utilisation). Leur code passe pas par une lib orm ou truc du genre? (pas regardé le code)

 

sqlite c'est ce qu'ils utilisaient avant !

D'après ce que j'avais lu rapidement, sqlite avait des problèmes de perfs pour leur utilisation que n'avait pas mysql (mais put**** vla l'utilisation pour un player musical)...

----------

## kwenspc

 *guilc wrote:*   

> (mais put**** vla l'utilisation pour un player musical)...

 

Quelqu'un leur a proposé Oracle? nan mais pour avoir du vrai clustering actif/actif toussa... ^^'

----------

## guilc

A voilà, c'est ce post de blog là : http://amarok.kde.org/blog/archives/812-MySQL-in-Amarok-2-The-Reality.html

----------

## geekounet

 *Temet wrote:*   

> et il ne me fera jamais apparaître un joli message avec la pochette des albums à chaque changement de chanson (encore qu'un joli plasmoid ça le ferait... mais pas trouvé).

 

kAworu il fait ça avec le plugin mpd + naughty sous awesome, et ça marche bien.  :Smile:  (moi par contre ça me branche pas trop)

----------

## Temet

Yo les mecs, amarok c'est mysql-embedded, pas la peine de lancer le serveur.

Par contre, la je compile depuis trois plombes :

```
gentoo ~ # genlop --current

 Currently merging 5 out of 7

 * x11-libs/qtscriptgenerator-0.1.0

       current merge time: 44 minutes and 41 seconds.

       ETA: unknown.

```

.... bon, à peine je fais mon copier/coller que ça se termine... aller, j'y crois.

De toute manière, je teste, si ça me bouffe autant de ram que Nepomuk+strigi, je retourne voir ailleurs  :Wink: 

----------

## guilc

 *Temet wrote:*   

> De toute manière, je teste, si ça me bouffe autant de ram que Nepomuk+strigi, je retourne voir ailleurs 

 

Bah économise une compilation alors !

----------

## Magic Banana

Espérons que la justice fédérale américaine décide de la non brevetabilité des méthodes de management... et, au passage, des logiciels !

----------

## Temet

Bah très bien amarok 2.2.0, je le garde  :Very Happy: 

----------

## boozo

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Bon, contrairement à ce que je pensais faire, j'ai finalement migré ma Gentoo (installation de 2006) de KDE 3.5.10 à KDE 4.3.1.
> 
> Ce fût douloureux (nettoyage total de KDE 3, masquage forcé de tout qt-4.5.3, des recompilations avec changement de flags PyQt4, emerge -depclean et revdep-rebuild en pagaille) ... mais KDE 4.3.1 est là.
> 
> Ben si la compilation a été loooooooongue (Athlon XP 2600+), le bureau est magnifique et les effets sont sublimes, super bien intégrés et aucun soucis de perfs.
> ...

 

Je m'étais promis à la sortie de la v3.5 de ne plus subir sans réagir cette inflation galopante de lignes de code - a croire qu'ils sont payés à la ligne comme au temps des écrivains publics   :Rolling Eyes:  - mais je ne vais pas y couper pour mes parents je pense... les habitudes ont la vie dure.

Bref, histoire de me faire une migration propre et sereine, j'ai fait du ménage dans les uses pour n'avoir que ce que le strict minimum (oui y'a également 1Go de ram et un vieux celeron derrière) et je pensais naïvement que pouvais faire ma cuisine tranquille dans ceux actifs par défaut.

"Sereine" ai-je dit ?!?? Arrghl !   :Shocked:   *gasp* 

```
#emerge -puDNv kdebase-startkde

(snip)

Total: 76 packages (11 upgrades, 47 new, 14 in new slots, 4 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 339,855 kB

```

Naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnn ! Mais Pu'ain ! Bor*** ! C'est quoi ce mer*** !

Je m'en fout cette fois c'est certain : je vire KDE de ma vie si j'ai pas un icore à noyelle !  :Mr. Green: 

edits: typos

----------

## Magic Banana

Avant-hier a été publié, au journal officiel, le référence général d'interopérabilité (avec notamment au menu : l'OOXML... qui, rappelons-le, n'est implémenté nul part). Voilà comment l'April accueille la nouvelle :

 *Alix Cazenave, responsable des affaires publiques wrote:*   

> Le RGI tel qu'il est rédigé entretient la confusion sur les formats de bureautique. Il livre les administrations publiques aux enfumages de Microsoft et condamne leurs données à demeurer prisonnières de formats propriétaires. Loin de favoriser l'interopérabilité, cela engendrera des discriminations entre les citoyens pour l'accès à l'administration électronique.

 

 *Frédéric Couchet, délégué général wrote:*   

> Après l'intervention élyséenne en faveur de la normalisation du format OOXML de Microsoft, la signature de cet arrêté par le Premier ministre scelle le soutien de l'exécutif français à la position dominante de Microsoft. Nous venons de perdre une occasion historique d'encourager l'ouverture et l'innovation sur le marché des logiciels.

 

 *Benoît Sibaud, président wrote:*   

> Depuis plusieurs années des fonctionnaires français et européens travaillent en faveur de l'interopérabilité des administrations publiques. L'exécutif français sabote consciencieusement ces efforts pour faire plaisir à Microsoft. Hypothéquer ainsi l'avenir de l'administration électronique et le laisser aux mains d'un acteur privé est indigne d'un État moderne et souverain.

 

----------

## Temet

C'est quoi le soucis boozo ??

Je l'ai bien écrit que la migration était laborieuse... c'est le choix d'une distro source hein.

----------

## boozo

 *Temet wrote:*   

> C'est quoi le soucis boozo ??
> 
> Je l'ai bien écrit que la migration était laborieuse... c'est le choix d'une distro source hein.

 

Mon soucis ? c'est que le noyau minimal de kde a subit au passage de slot un nouvel enbonpoint remarquable (11 upgrades, 47 new, 14 in new slots)   :Shocked:   Et j'ai pas vérifié soit mais en terme de ligne de code ce doit être comparable et pas seulement une réorganisation.

Sortir les dépendances, les moteurs de rendus, etc pour faciliter la maintenance et/ou l'intégration ok mais c'est indirectement une course à l'armement d'autant plus que les dépendances devient de plus en plus strictes... Enfin il me semble car je n'ai aucun benchmark pour étayer mes dires ; c'est un sentiment général à chaque fois que je veux installer qqch ou faire une simple maj - je prends toujours 5-6 libs en sus pour une usage/besoin quasi identique   :Confused: 

Y'a une forme de "surcharge pondérale" insidieuse qui ne me plait pas voilà tout. Dans les VM c'est flagrant - voir ce qui est nécessaire pour faire tourner un kde désormais - et je ne cois pas vraiment que c'est à cause du support de nouveau matos ou pour l'apparition de nouveaux besoins utilisateur dans ce cas là !

Enfin bon, c'est aussi généralisable à bien d'autres choses de la vie courante...   :Crying or Very sad: 

Edit: j'oubliai... et à chaque fois le "gain" sur cette machine de cette avancée technique imposée me coute 1,2 jours de compilation en plus alors que son usage ne varie que très faiblement. Et même si elle est vieillisante elle remplie encore très bien son oeuvre.

----------

## Temet

Et pourtant il est vraiment minimal, t'as même pas Konsole, Dolphin ou Konqueror, contrairement à Archlinux ou le noyau minimal embarque déjà ces applications (perso j'aime autant sans, je mets ce que je veux).

Mais clair que le passage à Qt4 a couté très cher en temps de compilation, ils ont totalement explosé.

----------

## boozo

Bon presque fini - Joie !

Question perfs et intégration en effet, rien à redire ! C'est du bon boulot.   :Cool: 

Au niveau du goût personnel : je sens bcp le "déjà vu" vu que je jouais pas mal avec e17 en parallèle de la v-3.5

Et puis ça commence à ressembler un peut trop a l'ergo de Vista© selon moi et/ou aux environnements pour cellulaire haut de gamme &Co. tout ces zoïds... "Oui, il y a une application pour çà !"© blablabla... :s

Pas top. J'accroche pas vraiment pour l'instant mais je pense qu'avec un minimum de config pour coller à l'ancienne interface je ne vais pas trop dépayser mes ascendants (exception faite de l'usage du bureau peut-être) - c'était là une grande crainte à vrai dire -

Enfin bon faut vivre avec son temps y parait blingbling, tralala... *burps*

On va attendre et voir à l'usage (p'tète qu'à force je finirais par anesthésier mes sens et croirais que c'est-'achement-plus-mieux-qu'avant-et-que-j'aime-vraiment-çà-now  :Laughing: )

----------

## Temet

Bah écoute, moi c'est la première fois que je laisse un thème par défaut sur un OS/DE/WM !

THE truc gonflant, c'est le redimensionnement chaotique des fenêtres (du moins chez moi avec mes drivers ... je ne sais pas chez toi).

Pis j'ai recompilé avec le flag "-thumbnail" car le kio_thumbnail qui ralentit tout et fait chié pour démonter un périphérique, ça m'a vite énervé.

Tieng, c'pas beau : http://goondy.free.fr/Images/kde4-141109.jpeg ^^

Ah oué, je te déconseille d'activer Nepomuk+Strigi ... ça bouffe plus de RAM que tout le reste de KDE réuni ^^

----------

## Biloute

Ca fait déjà un petit moment que j'utilise la derniere version du navigateur Opera la 10.01) et je dois dire que c'est une belle merde.

Déjà qu'il était minable pour utiliser adobe-flash mais maintenant il y a le systtray qui m'affiche un carré blanc au lieu de me donner un O rouge et de temps en temps il me freeze le PC et je dois faire un hard-reboot.

----------

## Temet

Perso j'utilise Konqueror sans le plugin flash.

Ca fout mon proco à genoux le flash...

----------

## Trevoke

Alors Amarok 2.2 pourquoi ca vaut la peine d'etre regarde?

----------

## Temet

Parce qu'il est pas pire que le 1.4  :Laughing: 

C'est Amarok, c'tout.

Après, t'as le droit d'aimer MPD et les interfaces ncurse. Je ne suis pas sectaire!

Si tu préfères une interface Qt4, Amarok c'pas si mal. Ca bouffe en RAM, mais c'était déjà le cas avant, j'ai pas vu de différence notable niveau bouffage de ressources.

J'avais louché du coté de Bangarang mais ça veut Nepomuk... du coup moyen quoi.

----------

## kwenspc

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Après, t'as le droit d'aimer MPD et les interfaces ncurse. Je ne suis pas sectaire!

 

On peut aussi aimer mpd avec une GUI.  :Wink: .

----------

## Temet

Oui mais la seule bien semblait être en GTK je crois.

Alors oui j'utilise GIMP (qui est très bien) mais quand j'ai le choix, je favorise Qt.  :Wink: 

----------

## Tom_

J'ai une config basée sur de l'AMD64 (4000+ et 2Go) donc un peu "vieillissante". J'aime beaucoup KDE et les GUIs modernes (pas question de faire du dwm avec des applis cli partout), donc je trouve le débat intéressant.

J'ai préféré abandonner Amarok pour le moment : l'utilisation de mysql embedded ne fonctionne plus chez moi (cf bugzilla), et même si j'ai utilisé un petit moment Amarok-2 avec une base Mysql, je préfère aujourd'hui arrêter! Je ne trouve pas ca normal aujourd'hui d'utiliser une bdd pour un lecteur audio. 

Ne trouvant pas de lecteur audio classique pour KDE ou en QT qui me corresponde, j'ai basculé sur MPD et QMPDClient même si à la base j'étais récalcitrant : certes, c'est beaucoup moins complet qu'Amarok, mais au moins c'est plus léger!

Je me lance dans le tuning de mon KDE-4 : je me vais essayer de réduire le nombre de dépendances, et d'alléger son fonctionnement tout en gardant un truc sympa. 

Pas question d'abandonner Gentoo ni KDE4 même avec des machines monocoeurs!! Je vais optimiser tout ca, pour réduire les temps de compil, l'usage de la mémoire ..  :Smile: 

----------

## Temet

A coté de mon Athlon XP 2600+ avec 1 Go de RAM, c'est une tuerie ton PC  :Laughing: 

----------

## Tom_

C'est sûr mais comparé aux nouveaux Quadcore avec 8GO, je suis un peu à la rue. :p

----------

## boozo

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Bah écoute, moi c'est la première fois que je laisse un thème par défaut sur un OS/DE/WM !
> 
> THE truc gonflant, c'est le redimensionnement chaotique des fenêtres (du moins chez moi avec mes drivers ... je ne sais pas chez toi).
> 
> Pis j'ai recompilé avec le flag "-thumbnail" car le kio_thumbnail qui ralentit tout et fait chié pour démonter un périphérique, ça m'a vite énervé.
> ...

 

Bon ben je suis pas loin du but.

Reste à obtenir la transparence de ce satané main widget (ai pas trouvé l'option oO)

Conky m'a donné un peu de fils à retordre mais je vais en venir à bout et pour le reste çà va pas trop mal

Sinon je te confirme le caractère déplorable de l'affichage des fenêtres lors des redimentionnements mais bon vu ce que doit faire tourner la CG je ne vais pas trop me plaindre s'il n'y a que ça qui cloche

Edit: arf ! j'ai oublié : impossible également de modifier la conf de kdm depuis le menu settings. Tous les onglets sont grisés et j'ai pas de bouton pour passer en mode admin comme avant... étrange... c'est passé dans un prog tiers ?

----------

## Temet

Pour le redimensionnement des fenêtres, ça doit être autre chose qu'une charge GPU. Le GPU ça gère des calculs de fou, c'est pas ça qui lui fait peur. En désactivant le compositing, le problème reste le même... je ne sais pas d'ou ça vient.

Pour le soucis de KDM, je l'ai noté également... il manque effectivement le bouton d'administration  :Rolling Eyes: 

Enfin, je dirais que pour conky, c'est pas une super idée. J'utilisais GKrellm depuis la nuit des temps et il fait très bien son office. Cependant, autant jouer le jeux : t'as un plasmoïd (celui en haut à droite de mon screenshot) qui est plus ou moins comme conky : tu scriptes tout, en utilisant des fonctionnalités embarquées dans le soft ou alors des commandes shell. Il fait bien son taf et s'intègre mieux que GKrellm.

Tu peux le trouver là : http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Yasp-Scripted+%28Systemmonitor%29?content=109367

Par défaut il est vide... si t'es intéressé je peux toujours te filer mon fichier de conf. J'ai pas trop trituré le truc, j'ai plus ou moins ce que je veux. Après, je ne sais pas si c'est possible d'avoir un affichage conditionnel comme sous conky, ou parfois gkrellm (typiquement, afficher l'espace disque de mon dd externe quand je l'allume).

----------

## boozo

J'ai toujours mon gkrellm qui traine depuis des lustres également sur cette machine mais le projet étant plus ou moins moribond je me suis intéressé à conky y'a 2ans environ sur mon laptop et depuis je le trouve vraiment mal en fait - c'est hautement configurable on peut l'intégrer parfaitement au DM (i.e. avec feh) et lui passer les scripts qu'on veux derrière.

En quoi penses-tu que c'est pas une bonne idée ? Ça reste un soft très light, éprouvé et plutôt pas mal utilisé pour cet usage dans les différentes communautés *nix

Je vais tester malgré tout histoire de me faire un avis mais sur le fond mais finalement, quelle est la différence entre conky et ce zoïd Yasp ? - mis a part le fait qu'il ne passe pas par la couche kde -

----------

## Temet

On va dire qu'il ne profite pas de la couche KDE  :Mr. Green: 

En fait avec GKrellm, j'avais un soucis avec l'exposé-like, il comptait GKrellm comme une fenêtre normale à part... c'était pas pratique.

Or je l'aime bien moi l'exposé-like ^^

Je pense que conky est plus puissant, mais l'autre me suffit.

J'avais zappé conky car je l'avais configuré y a des années mais il me bouffait un max de CPU, malgré des timers classiques  :Shocked: 

Mon conky d'époque : http://goondy.free.fr/Images/gentoo_conky.png

C'est vrai qu'il était beau  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Poch

Tiens, en me promenant sur linuxfr, je suis tombé sur ça: http://linuxfr.org/2009/11/14/26157.html

Le nom (alpha_one_x86) devrait rappeller des souvenirs à certains  :Very Happy: 

(J'précise que je ne moque pas, c'est juste qu'en voyant le nom je me suis senti obligé de le faire remonter)

----------

## kwenspc

 *Poch wrote:*   

> (J'précise que je ne moque pas, c'est juste qu'en voyant le nom je me suis senti obligé de le faire remonter)

 

Y a franchement de quoi pourtant... c'est pas son code qu'est moisis pour l'encodage nan c'est Qt! C'est pas son code qu'est moisis pour l'affichage du temps restant à la copie nan c'est le noyau linux!   :Shocked: 

Il a pas changé d'un iota ce type, c'est *jamais* de sa faute... hallucinant.

----------

## Delvin

 *boozo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Edit: arf ! j'ai oublié : impossible également de modifier la conf de kdm depuis le menu settings. Tous les onglets sont grisés et j'ai pas de bouton pour passer en mode admin comme avant... étrange... c'est passé dans un prog tiers ?

 

pour ça tu peux taper "kdesu systemsettings" en cli, ça te lance le centre de conf en root et la conf de kdm est éditable  :Smile: 

----------

## Temet

 *Poch wrote:*   

> Tiens, en me promenant sur linuxfr, je suis tombé sur ça: http://linuxfr.org/2009/11/14/26157.html
> 
> Le nom (alpha_one_x86) devrait rappeller des souvenirs à certains 
> 
> (J'précise que je ne moque pas, c'est juste qu'en voyant le nom je me suis senti obligé de le faire remonter)

 

Je l'ai vu ce midi aussi, j'ai eu du mal à y croire  :Laughing: 

----------

## boozo

@Delvin : merci pour le tip - vu qu'on est sur de la gui j'utilise rârement les cmd genre "dcop" ou "kcmshell" et j'ai tendance à les oublier - mais en effet ça marche. Enfin bon ça reste un contournement malgré tout   :Wink: 

----------

## Leander256

 *Poch wrote:*   

> Tiens, en me promenant sur linuxfr, je suis tombé sur ça: http://linuxfr.org/2009/11/14/26157.html
> 
> Le nom (alpha_one_x86) devrait rappeller des souvenirs à certains 
> 
> (J'précise que je ne moque pas, c'est juste qu'en voyant le nom je me suis senti obligé de le faire remonter)

 

On rigole, on ne se moque pas! Le code est assez hallucinant, il a une méthode copyThread::run() de... 900 lignes! Bourrées de goto! Aïe aïe aïe!

----------

## El_Goretto

Super, à cause de vous j'ai commencé à lire les commentaires...

"mintenen, jé lai ieus ki sègne", c'est malin...   :Laughing: 

----------

## Temet

Alors soyons clair, je ne suis pas programmeur et malgré toutes les erreurs possibles, je suis totalement incapable de programmer ce qu'il a programmé.

Ceci dit, j'ai pas pu m'empêcher d'étouffer un rire quand j'ai vu cette fonction :

```
QString copyThread::intToQtringSize(double nb)

{

   if(nb<1024)

      return QString::number(nb)+tr("B");

   if((nb=nb/1024)<1024)

      return adaptStr(nb)+"K"+tr("B");

   if((nb=nb/1024)<1024)

      return adaptStr(nb)+"M"+tr("B");

   if((nb=nb/1024)<1024)

      return adaptStr(nb)+"G"+tr("B");

   if((nb=nb/1024)<1024)

      return adaptStr(nb)+"T"+tr("B");

   if((nb=nb/1024)<1024)

      return adaptStr(nb)+"P"+tr("B");

   return tr( "Too big" );

}
```

EDIT : je savais même pas qu'on pouvait faire des GOTO en C++  :Shocked: 

----------

## ghoti

Bon, Temet, tu es volontaire : un mainteneur pour ultracopier est activement recherché !  :Wink: 

----------

## Temet

Jamais de la vie dans l'arbre principal!

J'avais fait une tite appli Kicker y a genre 2/3 ans mais c'était resté sur KDEapps, jamais j'aurais fait une demande d'intégration dans portage... je programme comme une merde moi, si ça marche c'est déjà bien  :Laughing: 

----------

## Delvin

Ha tiens vous avez vu le nouvel avatar de bapt ? X-or ?

Il veux couper la poire en 2 ?

----------

## boozo

 *Delvin wrote:*   

> Ha tiens vous avez vu le nouvel avatar de bapt ? X-or ?
> 
> Il veux couper la poire en 2 ?

 

Marqued as duplicate, Delvin ne va réveillez les fashion-victim après je ne m'y retrouve plus sur le forum (bèh oui je sais mais je suis très visuel, code couleur,...) et pis bon : on est pas encore vendredi !  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Bapt

C'est parce que je suis rentré en croisade contre les C-Rex je laisse à chacun le soin de deviner ce que sont les C-Rex  :Smile: 

----------

## boozo

WuuÙuuuhhh devenu un dangereux agitateur a ce qu'on dirait ?   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Delvin

hum, un rapport entre ça et ça ?

----------

## Biloute

Salut à tous.

Je suis avec un firefox 3.0 et portage me propose le nouveau firefox 3.5 en stable.

maintenant il y a le use sqlite proposé à la compilation.

Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait me dire si c'est intéressant de compiler avec ou sans  :Question: 

----------

## Temet

Boh si t'as déjà sqlite d'installé, tu perds pas grand chose à laisser le flag  :Wink: 

----------

## Desintegr

Il faut quand même être prudent.

Extrait de l'ebuild de xulrunner :

 *Quote:*   

> You are enabling system sqlite. Do not file a bug with gentoo if you have
> 
> issues that arise from enabling system sqlite. All bugs will be considered
> 
> invalid. All patches are welcomed to fix any issues that might be found with
> ...

 

----------

## Biloute

Encore un qui s'est fait plaisir :

 *Quote:*   

> Le 12 novembre 2009, une nouvelle fois, un constructeur a été condamné par un tribunal à payer 180 € à un consommateur qui souhaitait se faire rembourser le système d'exploitation Windows ainsi que les autres logiciels préinstallés sur sa machine.

 

http://www.racketiciel.info/documentation/analyse/msi-materiel-element-determinant-vente-disponibilite

----------

## truc

Juste pour partager une info que je viens de découvrir en parcourant le manuel d'urxvt:

Il est possible de séléctionner une zone rectangulaire en maintenant la touche alt! C'est énorme!

EDIT: Ok, ok, ça n'interesse que moi! loul, Nan, mais aucun de vous ne split ses session vim/screen/tmux et veut faire un hilight&paste avec la souris(sans séléctionner l'autre partie du split)?!

M'enfin!

----------

## Temet

 *truc wrote:*   

> Juste pour partager une info que je viens de découvrir en parcourant le manuel d'urxvt:
> 
> Il est possible de séléctionner une zone rectangulaire en maintenant la touche alt! C'est énorme!
> 
> EDIT: Ok, ok, ça n'interesse que moi! loul, Nan, mais aucun de vous ne split ses session vim/screen/tmux et veut faire un hilight&paste avec la souris(sans séléctionner l'autre partie du split)?!
> ...

 

Non ca n'intéresse pas que toi, juste que ça m'afflige que ça n'arrive que maintenant... je l'utilise depuis des lustres sur Notepad++ au boulot  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Alors quoi ? FreeBSD-8.0-RELEASE est sorti et aucun modo ne l'annonce ?  :Wink: 

----------

## geekounet

Bah comme ça on me reproche rien. :p

En tout cas je l'ai sur 3 machines (mon laptop, mon vieux P3 et ma Soekris), et ça tourne nickel.  :Smile: 

----------

## Magic Banana

L'April (et d'autres) œuvrent pour que Microsoft & co. ne parviennent pas à rendre, dans les textes européens, les formats fermés comme "presque ouverts".

----------

## Bapt

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Non ca n'intéresse pas que toi, juste que ça m'afflige que ça n'arrive que maintenant... je l'utilise depuis des lustres sur Notepad++ au boulot 

 

Ahahaha genre il a fallu attendre pour que ce genre de chose existe dans le monde libre  :Smile: , vim fait ça (Ctrl-V) depuis que je le connait, cad pfiou, très très longtemps

----------

## boozo

Mais enfin : Comment ?? vire-t-on ces pu***** d'infobulles mahousse du panel kde4   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Tout ce que j'ai touvé sur le net et les tracker et en faisant des essais c'est que les infobulles de chaque zoïde c'est ok, pour les apps idem mais celles-là là, ben c'est pas prévu de pouvoir les désactiver... Etonnant non ?  :Shocked: 

<post_croisé-dynamique> C'est pour bien intérioriser la vision "desktop fonctionnel" au sens kde-devs du terme ou j'ai râté la poutre ?

----------

## El_Goretto

Dans le même registre, si vous arrivez à annuler une opération sur les fichiers (copie/déplacement) sous KDE4, une fois que le truc est partie en systray sous forme de mini-notification, ben chapeau.

Perso, en faisait le goret (sur un déplacement d'1h15, bien sûr), j'ai tout paumé.

Génial.

----------

## truc

 *Bapt wrote:*   

>  *Temet wrote:*   Non ca n'intéresse pas que toi, juste que ça m'afflige que ça n'arrive que maintenant... je l'utilise depuis des lustres sur Notepad++ au boulot  
> 
> Ahahaha genre il a fallu attendre pour que ce genre de chose existe dans le monde libre , vim fait ça (Ctrl-V) depuis que je le connait, cad pfiou, très très longtemps

 

Ok, je suis un nain compris alors, je parle de highlight'er à la souris, pas avec vim/screen/tmux directement,  style, tu veux copier un bloc dans un textarea de firefox depuis ton terminal quoi, en un seul clic, bref, osef de l'eau à coulé sous les ponts depuis.. :p

----------

## Bapt

J'avais bien compris, mais comme Temet revenais avec ces trucs de windowsiens, je voulais juste lui expliquer que ce genre de chose existait déjà depuis longtemps dans les éditeurs textes unix.

Sinon la selection dans urxvt comme ça je connaissais déjà et c'est cool  :Smile: 

----------

## boozo

Ai rien compris : dans konsole vous parlez du comportement d'un Ctrl-Alt "clic_tiré_vers_le_bas" ?

de mémoire je crois qu'il n'y avait qu'xterm et les tty qui ne le faisaient pas

----------

## Temet

 *boozo wrote:*   

> Mais enfin : Comment ?? vire-t-on ces pu***** d'infobulles mahousse du panel kde4   

 

Bah clic droit sur l'icone, "configurer : Boite à miniature" ... et tadaaaaa

----------

## boozo

ben moi j'veux bien mais je n'ai que 2 options "icon settings" et "unlock widget"   :Question: 

----------

## Temet

Bah tente "icon settings" ... moi ça m'ouvre une boite de conf avec une page sur les notifications... mais moi c'est en français et c'est plus mieux compréhensible d'abord !

----------

## boozo

Déjà tenté tu penses mais rien ne se réfère a çà   :Sad: 

btw, je sais pas si je suis clair i.e. si tu passes la souris sur l'icone kmenu tu vois apparaitre un méga rectangle qui te dis que c'est le menu lanceur d'application... super   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Temet

AAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH, je croyais que tu parlais des messages d'info dans la boite à miniature (pendant copie/téléchargement) !!!

Euh, je regarderai ça se soir... je l'avais viré dans KDE3...

----------

## boozo

ben oué moi itou mais là nada rien à faire   :Crying or Very sad:   (cf. 1°) et le bugreport)

----------

## Delvin

Ha tiens, vous savez pourquoi kde-base/kdebase-runtime-meta-4.3.4-r1  est en dépendance de kde-base/kdelibs-4.3.4 ? 

parce que bon kdebase-runtime-meta veux m'installer vraiment beaucoup de paquets et je suis vraiment pas sûr qu'ils ne soient indispensables.

----------

## Temet

 *boozo wrote:*   

> ben oué moi itou mais là nada rien à faire    (cf. 1°) et le bugreport)

 

Tu peux virer celles du gestionnaire de tâches (clic droit dans la barre des taches, configurer et virer les info bulles), mais pour le menu K et les raccourcis je vois pas.

----------

## geekounet

Juste pour dire que je suis en train de fsck les 2.3TiB d'ext3 du serveur de backup du taf' là, que ça fait plus de 5h que ça tourne et 3h que c'est bloqué à 70.4%, et que je fais finir par craquer là... En plus 1GiB de ram ça lui suffit pas pour faire ça, faut lui donner tout plein de GiB pour qu'il arrive... Et pendant ces 5h que ça tourne, la machine est qu'à moitié up parce que bloquée en plein reboot, donc ya plus aucun backup qui tourne... Et que ce fsck est un passage obligatoire pour pouvoir faire le pauvre resize2fs de 10 secondes que je voulais faire au départ, alors que le FS était de toute façon complètement sain juste avant. Ça y est je craque, rhaaaa ! :'(

Vive XFS vraiment hein, c'est mieux foutu que ça...

C'était ma minute coup-de-gueule.

----------

## nico_calais

 *Quote:*   

> Vive XFS vraiment hein, c'est mieux foutu que ça...

 

amen !   :Wink: 

----------

## Oupsman

Mouais, jusqu'au jour ou vous aurez un gros souci et que vous arriverez pas à réparer avec XFS ... alors que ext3 aurait pu vous tirer d'affaire. M'enfin bon je dis ça je dis rien ...

----------

## kwenspc

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Mouais, jusqu'au jour ou vous aurez un gros souci et que vous arriverez pas à réparer avec XFS ... alors que ext3 aurait pu vous tirer d'affaire. M'enfin bon je dis ça je dis rien ...

 

Genre y a pas d'outil pour XFS... http://xfs.org/index.php/XFS_FAQ ensuite dans le cadre d'un serveur pro il y a des outils pro pour XFS qui sont assez béton.

Sinon la faq qui dit "no undelete" c'est pas très vrai non plus. Il y a des tools proprio qui le font. Et j'étais même tombé sur un prototype de code d'un dev de SGI qui faisait ça (pas moyen de remettre la main dessus, bien évidemment...)

Je doute que ext3 fasse plus/XFS fasse moins.

----------

## geekounet

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Mouais, jusqu'au jour ou vous aurez un gros souci et que vous arriverez pas à réparer avec XFS ... alors que ext3 aurait pu vous tirer d'affaire. M'enfin bon je dis ça je dis rien ...

 

D'une je vois pas pourquoi XFS casserait plus qu'ext3, jusque là de mon expérience c'est plutôt le contraire. De deux XFS est mieux fourni en outils d'admin pour le maintenir et le réparer en cas de pépins. De trois avec XFS j'aurai déjà fini de fsck + resize ma partition (pas besoin d'un fsck forcé juste avant de resize du XFS d'ailleurs) et les backups de mon taf' ne seraient donc pas down depuis 11h.  :Wink: 

----------

## Pixys

Comme je suis un inconditionnel d' alpha_one_x86 et que je n'ai rien à faire en ce moment (  :Confused:  ) j'ai fait tourné google sur "notre ami" et il semblerait (sauf erreur de ma part) que ça soit aussi de lui. Allez lire, vous y reconnaitrez peut-être sa prose et son français exquis dénué de fautes. J'affectionne tout particulièrement la rubrique "Infogérance mensuelle" où une personne surveille régulièrement le serveur dédié, fait la maintenance et le nettoie aussi ! (on ne sait pas si c'est avec un chiffon ou une éponge...).

----------

## Oupsman

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *Oupsman wrote:*   Mouais, jusqu'au jour ou vous aurez un gros souci et que vous arriverez pas à réparer avec XFS ... alors que ext3 aurait pu vous tirer d'affaire. M'enfin bon je dis ça je dis rien ... 
> 
> D'une je vois pas pourquoi XFS casserait plus qu'ext3, jusque là de mon expérience c'est plutôt le contraire. De deux XFS est mieux fourni en outils d'admin pour le maintenir et le réparer en cas de pépins. De trois avec XFS j'aurai déjà fini de fsck + resize ma partition (pas besoin d'un fsck forcé juste avant de resize du XFS d'ailleurs) et les backups de mon taf' ne seraient donc pas down depuis 11h. 

 

Ouiiiii jusqu'au jour (je sais je me répète mais je l'ai vécu) ou ton fsck ne réparera pas ton FS ... Donc formatage en ext3 et resto.

Problème hardware sur le serveur, non détecté, nouveau crash qq jours plus tard : fsck de 24h, mais oui j'ai récupéré mes données. 

Je sais, I feed the troll, mais bon ...

----------

## geekounet

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*    *Oupsman wrote:*   Mouais, jusqu'au jour ou vous aurez un gros souci et que vous arriverez pas à réparer avec XFS ... alors que ext3 aurait pu vous tirer d'affaire. M'enfin bon je dis ça je dis rien ... 
> 
> D'une je vois pas pourquoi XFS casserait plus qu'ext3, jusque là de mon expérience c'est plutôt le contraire. De deux XFS est mieux fourni en outils d'admin pour le maintenir et le réparer en cas de pépins. De trois avec XFS j'aurai déjà fini de fsck + resize ma partition (pas besoin d'un fsck forcé juste avant de resize du XFS d'ailleurs) et les backups de mon taf' ne seraient donc pas down depuis 11h.  
> 
> Ouiiiii jusqu'au jour (je sais je me répète mais je l'ai vécu) ou ton fsck ne réparera pas ton FS ... Donc formatage en ext3 et resto.
> ...

 

xfs_check a toujours su réparer mes partoches les rares fois où ya eu un crash, et je ne vois pas pourquoi ça arriverai forcément plus avec XFS qu'avec ext3, surtout sachant que le code de XFS est plus mature, stable et codé plus proprement (le nombre de hacks foireux dans ext3 c'est impressionnant). Me fait pas le coup du "c'est parce qu'il est le plus utilisé", parce que l'OS le plus utilisé au monde c'est pas un gage de qualité et ça s'applique très bien au reste. Et là dans le cas présent, le fsck qui ne sait pas réparer ma partoche, c'est celui du ext3 que j'ai lancé hier... ce matin ça tournait encore dans le vide, toujours à 70.4% depuis 22h. Après quelques recherches j'ai vu qu'il s'agissait d'un bug de plus dans les e2fsprogs (peut être corrigé en 2.41 je sais pas) lors des checks de grosses partoches, ça tourne en boucle arrivé à un certain point et certains ont déjà attendu 1 semaine sans résultat. Résultat j'ai un FS de backup que je ne peux pas checker, c'est classe. Pour faire mon resize j'ai du tricher sur la date de check à coup de tune2fs du coup. Ya qu'ext3 pour faire des coups comme ça.

----------

## kwenspc

geekounet, you feed the troll too

----------

## boozo

Bé tiens des pros du ext3 : si vous voulez filer la main vous génez pas, y'aurait bien besoin de vos lumières ici  :Sad: 

----------

## Zoboulo

 *Pixys wrote:*   

> Comme je suis un inconditionnel d' alpha_one_x86 et que je n'ai rien à faire en ce moment (  ) j'ai fait tourné google sur "notre ami" et il semblerait (sauf erreur de ma part) que ça soit aussi de lui. Allez lire, vous y reconnaitrez peut-être sa prose et son français exquis dénué de fautes. J'affectionne tout particulièrement la rubrique "Infogérance mensuelle" où une personne surveille régulièrement le serveur dédié, fait la maintenance et le nettoie aussi ! (on ne sait pas si c'est avec un chiffon ou une éponge...).

 

Aller, si t'as envie de rigoler essaie de trouver l'auteur de ce site : http://www.tarifs-infogerance.com/tarifs-infogerance.html !

----------

## kwenspc

 *Zoboulo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Aller, si t'as envie de rigoler essaie de trouver l'auteur de ce site : http://www.tarifs-infogerance.com/tarifs-infogerance.html !

 

C'est affligeant   :Laughing: 

(on croirait une boite privée d'étude d'opinion diligentée par le gvt! bon sauf que là c'est pas 2 entités différentes, mais le résultat est le même.)

----------

## Delvin

Attend, te moques pas, la page est générée en 3 ms !!

----------

## Pixys

 *Zoboulo wrote:*   

>  *Pixys wrote:*   Comme je suis un inconditionnel d' alpha_one_x86 et que je n'ai rien à faire en ce moment (  ) j'ai fait tourné google sur "notre ami" et il semblerait (sauf erreur de ma part) que ça soit aussi de lui. Allez lire, vous y reconnaitrez peut-être sa prose et son français exquis dénué de fautes. J'affectionne tout particulièrement la rubrique "Infogérance mensuelle" où une personne surveille régulièrement le serveur dédié, fait la maintenance et le nettoie aussi ! (on ne sait pas si c'est avec un chiffon ou une éponge...). 
> 
> Aller, si t'as envie de rigoler essaie de trouver l'auteur de ce site : http://www.tarifs-infogerance.com/tarifs-infogerance.html !

 

J'adore !

allez, encore une autre : http://www.tarifs-infogerance.com/www.herman-infogerance.com.html. Il commente même les prestations qu'il propose...

----------

## Biloute

 :Exclamation:  Petit changement   :Exclamation: 

Je viens de faire une mise à jour de world j'ai eu la surprise d'avoir un PC qui ne peut plus lancer X, en effet nous avons une nouvelle version de xorg-server en stable.

J'ai xfce4 qui est lancé par le DM slim et seul un startxfce4 depuis un tty marche. En gros slim n'est plus capable d'aboutir sur xfce4

Je crois que le système n'utilise plus le fichier /etc/rc.conf qui posséde la ligne bien utile

```
XSESSION="Xfce4"
```

Et je l'ai remplacé en mettant un startxfce4 à la fin du fichier /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc

----------

## Pixys

tu utilises baselayout ?

si oui mets la variable XSESSION ici : /etc/env.d/90session

----------

## Leander256

Je trouvais que mon disque dur faisait parfois de drôles de bruits pendant que je ne faisais rien sur le portable. Histoire de voir si ça ne cachait pas quelque chose, je fais un petit smartctl:

```
193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0012   056   056   000    Old_age   Always       -       445180
```

Je me paye le bug qui a décimé des légions de portables sous Ubuntu et je ne m'en rends compte que maintenant  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## kernelsensei

@Leander : Moi j'ai eu une autre merde a cause de hdparm qui faisait arreter / démarrer mon disque trop souvent :

```
  4 Start_Stop_Count        0x0032   001   001   020    Old_age   Always   FAILING_NOW 854732
```

----------

## kopp

Dites, quand tous les trucs disent Pre-Fail ou Old_age, c'est mauvais signe ?

----------

## Leander256

Non kopp c'est tout à fait normal, je te laisse faire un man smartctl comme un grand pour les explications  :Razz: 

J'ai donc acheté un nouveau disque dur hier, un WD Scorpio Blue 320 Go, j'ai passé l'après-midi à faire un badblocks dessus, j'ai passé la soirée à le remplir avec /dev/urandom (je suis scrupuleusement les instructions ici pour chiffrer mon disque), et le restant de la nuit c'est LVM qui a travaillé pour moi en déplaçant toutes les partitions logiques sur le nouveau disque (branché en USB). J'ai juste eu à copier à la main ma partition /boot et à réinstaller grub pour finaliser l'opération de sauvetage.

----------

## xaviermiller

Mais pourquoi diantre voulez-vous crypter vos données ?

Qui se soucie des mails d'un geek : "rendez-vous ce soir pour une install party. Pizza surgelées au menu"...

----------

## geekounet

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Mais pourquoi diantre voulez-vous crypter vos données ?
> 
> Qui se soucie des mails d'un geek : "rendez-vous ce soir pour une install party. Pizza surgelées au menu"...

 

Perso sur mon laptop ya l'accès mes mails, perso et pro, dont certains confidentiels, ma clé GPG, mes clés SSH, etc. Donc heureusement que mon home est chiffré...  :Wink:  (mais je chiffre que sur le laptop, pas ailleurs, pour le moment).

----------

## Leander256

On pourrait prendre ça pour de la paranoïa mais vu les dérives sécuritaires et totalitaires des gouvernements actuels (et comme ça m'arrive de voyager) je préfère me mettre à l'abri d'une fouille complète de ma vie privée par un douanier quelconque. Et comme je temporisais en écrivant ma réponse, ça m'a permis de tomber sur ce lien tout frais sur /. : I’m sorry but we blew up your laptop (welcome to Israel). Le passage intéressant est au sujet de l'appareil photo. Et ne nous leurrons pas, la situation n'est pas glorieuse non plus dans le "pays des droits de l'homme."

----------

## kernelsensei

Comme quoi.. toujours faire ses backups, surtout avant un voyage. On ne sait jamais ce qui peut arriver !

----------

## utilisateurtest

 *Pixys wrote:*   

>  *Zoboulo wrote:*    *Pixys wrote:*   Comme je suis un inconditionnel d' alpha_one_x86 et que je n'ai rien à faire en ce moment (  ) j'ai fait tourné google sur "notre ami" et il semblerait (sauf erreur de ma part) que ça soit aussi de lui. Allez lire, vous y reconnaitrez peut-être sa prose et son français exquis dénué de fautes. J'affectionne tout particulièrement la rubrique "Infogérance mensuelle" où une personne surveille régulièrement le serveur dédié, fait la maintenance et le nettoie aussi ! (on ne sait pas si c'est avec un chiffon ou une éponge...). 
> 
> Aller, si t'as envie de rigoler essaie de trouver l'auteur de ce site : http://www.tarifs-infogerance.com/tarifs-infogerance.html ! 
> 
> J'adore !
> ...

 

Vous n'avez que ça à faire? Occupez vous plutôt de vos soft pour améliorer l'informatique, au moins vous ferai quelque chose d'utile.

Bizarrement seul certain site sous soumit à critique, rien pour certain autre site bien plus populaire.

Et je suis sur qu'en cherchant, je pourrai aussi trouver sur vous quelque truc qui vous ferai rougir, que vous avez fait dans vos jeunes années.

Hors mit des défauts, j'ai aussi dés qualités, et des défauts que j'ai corrigé avec le temps. J'ai pas mal appris grâce à la communauté gentoo qui m'as permit d'acquérir les bases, et que je re remercie, par contre je suis autonome, j'apprends tout seul, mon travail est très apprécié. Alors j'apprécierai que certaines personnes fasse des trucs utile de leur compétences au lieux de baver sur les autres, car eux non plus ne sont pas sans de défauts.

----------

## truc

Ouais, enfin même sans parler défaut, on ne note/commente pas les services que l'on propose! C'est du bon sens quoi..Last edited by truc on Wed Dec 16, 2009 3:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## truc

 *truc wrote:*   

> Ouais, enfin même sans parler défaut, on ne note/commente pas les services que l'on propose! C'est du bon sens quoi..

 

Ouais, c'est clair! Bien dit!

----------

## Temet

Y a un truc qui ne tourne pas rond sur ce forum!!  :Laughing: 

----------

## Pixys

 *utilisateurtest wrote:*   

>  *Pixys wrote:*    *Zoboulo wrote:*    *Pixys wrote:*   Comme je suis un inconditionnel d' alpha_one_x86 et que je n'ai rien à faire en ce moment (  ) j'ai fait tourné google sur "notre ami" et il semblerait (sauf erreur de ma part) que ça soit aussi de lui. Allez lire, vous y reconnaitrez peut-être sa prose et son français exquis dénué de fautes. J'affectionne tout particulièrement la rubrique "Infogérance mensuelle" où une personne surveille régulièrement le serveur dédié, fait la maintenance et le nettoie aussi ! (on ne sait pas si c'est avec un chiffon ou une éponge...). 
> 
> Aller, si t'as envie de rigoler essaie de trouver l'auteur de ce site : http://www.tarifs-infogerance.com/tarifs-infogerance.html ! 
> 
> J'adore !
> ...

 

Ooooh faut pas se vexer comme ça ! 

Les critiques ne vont pas nécessairement à l'homme mais à l'attitude.

P.S. : je préférais ton ancien pseudo !

----------

## kwenspc

 *truc wrote:*   

>  *truc wrote:*   Ouais, enfin même sans parler défaut, on ne note/commente pas les services que l'on propose! C'est du bon sens quoi.. 
> 
> Ouais, c'est clair! Bien dit!

 

 :Laughing:   :')

----------

## utilisateurtest

Il falait que je teste ce que j'avais dev, et j'ai pas penser à supprimé les commentaires, je le fait...

Et je l'ai fait il y a longtemps...

 *Pixys wrote:*   

> Ooooh faut pas se vexer comme ça ! 
> 
> Les critiques ne vont pas nécessairement à l'homme mais à l'attitude.

 

Je peu le comprendre, mais quand c'est systématique et que en plus avec le temps pas mal de truc on changer et on continu à taper sur ma réputation.

----------

## boozo

 *Leander256 wrote:*   

> On pourrait prendre ça pour de la paranoïa mais vu les dérives sécuritaires et totalitaires des gouvernements actuels (et comme ça m'arrive de voyager) je préfère me mettre à l'abri d'une fouille complète de ma vie privée par un douanier quelconque.(snip)

 

Au-delà de cette considération, c'est plus en cas de perte ou de vol dudit matériel ! Il me semble raisonnable sinon nécessaire de conserver un minimum de confidentialité sur les données personnelles au moins pour le /home (docs administratifs, bancaires, taf, mails, carnets d'adresses,...) pour éviter que tout ne soit éparpillé aux quatre vents   :Rolling Eyes: 

C'est un peu le genre de sentiments qu'on doit ressentir lors d'un cambriolage i.e. le côté atteinte à l'intimité, etc qui reste assez bien décrit par les psy.

Malgré tout, avec cette méthode et dans la situation que tu décris, je ne crois pas que le "fondement" (au sens corporel) de ta vie privée soit à l'abrit de qqch si tu veux mon avis... mais il parait que ça créé des liens  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## ppg

 *boozo wrote:*   

>  *Leander256 wrote:*   On pourrait prendre ça pour de la paranoïa mais vu les dérives sécuritaires et totalitaires des gouvernements actuels (et comme ça m'arrive de voyager) je préfère me mettre à l'abri d'une fouille complète de ma vie privée par un douanier quelconque.(snip) 
> 
> Au-delà de cette considération, c'est plus en cas de perte ou de vol dudit matériel ! Il me semble raisonnable sinon nécessaire de conserver un minimum de confidentialité sur les données personnelles au moins pour le /home (docs administratifs, bancaires, taf, mails, carnets d'adresses,...) pour éviter que tout ne soit éparpillé aux quatre vents  
> 
> C'est un peu le genre de sentiments qu'on doit ressentir lors d'un cambriolage i.e. le côté atteinte à l'intimité, etc qui reste assez bien décrit par les psy.
> ...

 

j'ai chiffré mon home sur mon laptop pour la même raison. Par contre, je savais pas que kcryptd  demandais autant de processeur, il peut pendre jusqu'à 60% du temps CPU sur mon eeepc  :Sad: 

par contre je pense pas qu'aller aux USa ou en israel avec une partition chiffrée soit une bonne idée, il faut vieux avoir un disque dur vierge pour éviter les ennuis.

----------

## geekounet

<troll>Le chiffrement avec geli ne bouffe rien de CPU sur ma FreeBSD  :Very Happy:  </troll>

Bon sinon, vous me faites peur du coup, je prend l'avion lundi prochain pour mes vacances et j'emporte mon laptop avec moi... (bon ça va encore je quitte pas la France, je vais juste à la Réunion  :Very Happy: ). J'ai surtout peur que mon reflex reste à la douane, faut que je pense à emporter la facture avec moi.

----------

## Mickael

Salut tout le monde j'ai une image assez cocasse à vous présenter :

http://img30.imageshack.us/img30/6429/caucasse.png

 :Smile: 

Have fun

EDIT : orrrrr la fote d'ortograffe dans le poste sur image shark!!

----------

## Bapt

mais dis donc il est pas très joli ton système d'exploitation là, ça pique les yeux ça...

----------

## Mickael

ouais ouais je sais sankukai ou je sais pas quoi (Xhor peut être? :/) mais là je suis au boulot, et j'ai même pas la main dessus. Connexion par intranet, pour configurer une imprimante, faut faire une demande..... tu vois un peu.

----------

## Temet

Bon hey, c'pas tout mais me suis acheté un HTC Hero sous Android.

Evidemment, j'ai du vendre mon âme (au diable) à Google pour ça --> je suis passé à Gmail. Enfin c'est pas obligé mais ça simplifie la vie quoi.

Bon, j'ai pas la porta du numéro avant le 22 donc je peux m'en servir qu'en wifi et je préviens les éventuels intéressés, y a un problème (très vraisemblablement) hardware d'incompatibilité avec les Freebox V5 premières génération (celles à antennes). Ça concerne un peu tous les HTC de ce que j'ai trouvé sur l'ADUF.

Je songe à m'acheter un routeur wifi basique juste pour mon phone!

Dire qu'au boulot avec WPA2 entreprise + CHAP ça passe tout seul :'(

M'enfin bref, il est rooté, avec custom ROM et quelques applis virées via le SDK ...

Bref, vivement la porta... en attendant il est joli quand même  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Bapt

X-or  :Smile: , sankukaï c'est une tapette.

----------

## Pixys

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Bon, j'ai pas la porta du numéro avant le 22 donc je peux m'en servir qu'en wifi et je préviens les éventuels intéressés, y a un problème (très vraisemblablement) hardware d'incompatibilité avec les Freebox V5 premières génération (celles à antennes). Ça concerne un peu tous les HTC de ce que j'ai trouvé sur l'ADUF.

 

Il n' y a pas moyen de demander à Free d'échanger la FreeBox ? (j'ai la même FreeBox que toi et ce qui m'ennuie c'est d'être limité à la norme g du wifi alors que tout mes récepteurs supportent la n).

----------

## kernelsensei

Encore un député qui dit des âneries concernant internet

En audio : http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/file/804642.mp3

PS : Attention, faites pas trop de bruit, z'allez réveiller les chevaux de Troie...

----------

## kwenspc

 *kernelsensei wrote:*   

> Encore un député qui dit des âneries concernant internet
> 
> En audio : http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/file/804642.mp3
> 
> 

 

C'te perle! À ressortir en soirée, poilade assurée. (En plus des "albanulleries")

----------

## SanKuKai

 *Bapt wrote:*   

> X-or , sankukaï c'est une tapette.

 

Pfff… Jaloux !   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Pixys

Parfois, ils ne sont pas que débiles nos hommes politiques : http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/54605-loi-1978-cnil-protection-donnees.htm et en plus ça vient des "vieux".

----------

## ghoti

 *Mickael wrote:*   

> j'ai une image assez cocasse à vous présenter :

 

Sans chauvinisme, je crois que le firefox du Parc Paradisio en Belgique aurait été un fond d'écran plus convenable  :Wink:   :Razz: 

----------

## Biloute

(je reprend un commantaire situé en page 36 pour ceux qui ne voit pas de où ça vient)

 *Pixys wrote:*   

> tu utilises baselayout ?
> 
> si oui mets la variable XSESSION ici : /etc/env.d/90session

 

Oui j'utilise sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.13

baselayout 1 ou 2 ?

Parce que je doute fort que ça marche avec le 1

----------

## Zoboulo

Bonjour,

Quelqu'un connait un moyen de de créer un partage samba en tant qu'utilisateur sous gnome (sans ligne de commande) ?

J'ai vu qu'on peut faire ça en cli avec net usershare (http://samba.org/samba/docs/man/manpages-3/net.8.html). Mais sous ubuntu, la commande est integrée dans nautilus. On doit bien pouvoir faire la même chose sous gentoo ?

----------

## SnowBear

tome 3, page 38...

je me suis absenté trop longtemps moi   :Embarassed:   :Sad:  .

----------

## Pixys

 *Biloute wrote:*   

> (je reprend un commantaire situé en page 36 pour ceux qui ne voit pas de où ça vient)
> 
>  *Pixys wrote:*   tu utilises baselayout ?
> 
> si oui mets la variable XSESSION ici : /etc/env.d/90session 
> ...

 

Effectivement, ce n'est valable que pour la version 2.

----------

## Biloute

Joyeux noel à tous!

 :Embarassed:  Bon sang mais qu'est-ce que je fous derriere le PC le jour de Noel à 2h du mat. Quel geek!

----------

## boozo

Joyeux Noël et bonnes fêtes de fin d'année @tous   :Very Happy: 

----------

## xaviermiller

+2009.99  :Smile: 

----------

## ghoti

Eh, les gars, z'avez vu nos nouvelles promos au grade d''Advocate" !  :Cool: 

(Références  :Wink: )

Bon réveillon à tous !

----------

## xaviermiller

ouips, merchi  :Smile: 

----------

## El_Goretto

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Eh, les gars, z'avez vu nos nouvelles promos au grade d''Advocate" ! 
> 
> (Références 

 

Waataaaaa, et à partir de 5000 messages, on a des collants fluo et tout? ^^

----------

## guilc

Ah ben tiens, pour ceux qui se poseraient des questions sur 32bits ou 64bits. Un joli test synthétique par phoronix  :Smile: 

http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_32_pae&num=1

Bon, c'est sur ubuntu, mais bon, on va pas baver dessus  :Laughing: 

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

Waou, et ben il faut en poster des messages pour avoir ce genre de grade... on peut faire du post count   :Twisted Evil:   ? 

(c'était un peu la mode à faire pour certaines personnes...)

EDIT: pour la différence 32-64bit bah j'ai bien fait de me mettre en 64bits (de toute façon il me semble que Linus T. disait que c'était des pervers les gens qui avaient une architecture 64bits mais qui utilisaient un os 32 bit dessus...)

----------

## boozo

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

>  *ghoti wrote:*   Eh, les gars, z'avez vu nos nouvelles promos au grade d''Advocate" ! 
> 
> (Références  
> 
> Waataaaaa, et à partir de 5000 messages, on a des collants fluo et tout? ^^

 

Houlàaa ! J'avais lu la news mais j'avais pas vu la référence... bon ben y'a encore du chemin avant d'être gardien du temple et je ne parle pas du chiffre mais des compétences qui vont derrière   :Laughing: 

Hep ! Patron ! Un post de moins sur mon compte svp - un postcount++ à cette époque fait mauvais genre

----------

## Biloute

Bonne Année à tous et une bonne santé.   :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Ah, on émerge après une courte nuit ?  :Laughing:  Bonané  :Smile: 

----------

## kernelsensei

Bonne année 2010 à tous  :Wink: 

----------

## jcTux

Bonjour à tous et bonne année !

Je suis content car j'ai réussi à installer Gentoo avec succès (mon 1er desktop sous gentoo)  :Cool: Last edited by jcTux on Fri Jan 01, 2010 7:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Fenril

Qu'une chose me vient à l'esprit : Bonne année et meilleurs voeux 2010 à la communauté francophone de Gentoo   :Exclamation: 

 *Kazuya wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT: pour la différence 32-64bit bah j'ai bien fait de me mettre en 64bits (de toute façon il me semble que Linus T. disait que c'était des pervers les gens qui avaient une architecture 64bits mais qui utilisaient un os 32 bit dessus...)

 

Et si on a en plus Gnome dessus qu'est-ce qu'il dirait...  :Shocked: 

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## adjaxio

Bonne année a vous tous  :Wink: 

----------

## peapa

Bonne année à tous !

----------

## CryoGen

Meilleurs voeux @*

 :Smile: 

----------

## k-root

bonne annee ..  :D 

glxinfo | grep render

```
direct rendering: Yes

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R600 (RV710 9540) 20090101  TCL DRI2
```

----------

## Pixys

Tradition oblige,

excellente année 2010 à tous, puisse-t-elle vous apporter tout ce que vous souhaitez.

----------

## man in the hill

Bonne année 2010 à tous ceux qui font vivre ce forum et aux acteurs du logiciel libre ...

Enjoy !

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

bah je ne vais pas innover: bonne année 2010 à tout le monde, et surtout une bonne santé !! (je pense qu'on ne le dira jamais assez, avec toute les saloperies qui trainent...)

Plein de bonnes choses pour 2010.

(et des Gentoos/BSDs qui se portent bien   :Laughing:  )

----------

## Mickael

Bonne année à toutes et à tous!!

c'est amusant ce nouveau grade. On est commis d'office?..... ouais, je sais,.... taper pas je sais ou est la sortie.

----------

## boozo

Bonne année @tous - c'est traditionnel et je suis traditionnellement en retard sur les autres   :Laughing: 

----------

## tmasscool

bonne année à tous ! (un peu en retard)

----------

## kwenspc

En retard ici aussi. Bonne année les gentoïstes! Et bsdistes aussi puisqu'il y en a.

----------

## Gaby

Également en retard ...

Une bonne année à tous et plein de bonheur

Gaby

----------

## yoyo

Bon je m'y colle aussi ...  :Embarassed: 

Non je ne suis pas en retard et oui je suis toujours là !  :Twisted Evil: 

Bonne année à toutes et à tous !  :Very Happy: 

----------

## geekounet

Bonne année tout le monde.  :Smile: 

----------

## Delvin

Bonne année à tout le monde aussi  :Smile: 

----------

## boozo

Un post petit peu off m'en excuse par avance mais j'ai lu que certain avaient acquis un smartphone aux environs/pendant/à l'occasion des fêtes alors je me me permets de demander vos conseils éclairés.

J'ai l'intention (ou plutôt "besoin" devrais-je dire) de faire un nouveau saut quantique de ce côté-là et je ne sais qu'en penser des OS qui vont avec ?

win$ Mobile ---> préfèrerai éviter si possible - /me plus vraiment biocompatible

Symbian ---> ? no idea

Androïd ---> Google is everywhere ! Pas glop ! Mais c'est peut-être une bonne alternative malgré tout ?

Linux ---> (sic!) En ai vu au moins un (sur le papier après je sais pas)... vraiment mais alors vraiment hors de prix mais bon, quitte à jouer les geek, à encourager le choix technique, ... (à me saouler avant de commander et éviter de passer à portée de main de ma belette pendant un mois minimum)

Bref, j'ai fait quelques recherches et essais grandeur nature en néophyte et je pense restreindre mon choix à un nokia E63 principalement pour raisons bugdéaires mais le Acer liquid semble pas mal (de même que le HTC snap) - j'ai une tendance à préférer ceux aux claviers physiques plutôt qu'aux tactiles mais bon si y'a de bons arguments...  

Si vous avez une expérience avec ces bestioles ou tout autres recommandations sur un points ci-dessus voire de(s) la compatibilité(s) d'utilisation(s) avec gentoo je suis preneur   :Wink: 

(même pm éventuellement pour pas trop polluer)

Merci de vos lumières   :Smile: 

----------

## geekounet

Ya le Nokia n900 qui me fait envie, ça tourne sous Maemo (basé sur Debian). Mais la taille du machin me fait hésiter, et son prix aussi...

----------

## boozo

Oui on parle du même - je ne l'ai pas clairement cité en référence car son prix est réellement prohibitif et bien que cela me ferais bien plaisir d'avoir un linux dessus, je ne pense pas réellement/raisonnablement me laisser aller jusque là pour ce type de produit   :Sad: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *boozo wrote:*   

> Oui on parle du même - je ne l'ai pas clairement cité en référence car son prix est réellement prohibitif et bien que cela me ferais bien plaisir d'avoir un linux dessus, je ne pense pas réellement/raisonnablement me laisser aller jusque là pour ce type de produit  

 

La qualité à un prix dans ce cas là, le n900 est un produit haut de gamme. De toute manière pour le moment nokia ne mets du linux que sur leur appareils haut de gamme.  :Sad: 

----------

## Oupsman

Pour rester dans le sujet, j'ai du symbian S60 depuis un certain temps et j'ai pas spécialement envie de changer : c'est fiable stable et mon E71 s'est déjà pris 3-4 chutes direct sur du béton sans soucis particulier ultérieure.

----------

## Biloute

Eh eh, moi aussi je lorgne sur le n900. Il utilise Maemo5, par encore multitouch mais il parait que avec Maemo6 ça sera le cas.

Il est possible de passer en root, il fait des belles photos et video, il peut acceder aux sites en flash, transmetteur fm, quand tu le branche sur ton PC, il se comporte comme une simple clé USB.

Par contre il n'a pas de boussole intégrée, le passage entre le mode portrait et paysage est impossible pour certaines appli.

Si tu le prends avec un forfait 3G, il te coutera 150€ soit à peu prés le même prix que les autres smartphones

----------

## kwenspc

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Pour rester dans le sujet, j'ai du symbian S60 depuis un certain temps et j'ai pas spécialement envie de changer : c'est fiable stable et mon E71 s'est déjà pris 3-4 chutes direct sur du béton sans soucis particulier ultérieure.

 

pareil avec un N70 pour moi. 3 ans et demi et pas un pépin. (bon la peinture se barre un peu à certains endroits)

Par contre: jamais réussis à le synchroniser avec linux, et le soft nokia pour windows ne tourne pas sous wine.

----------

## Delvin

J'ai le N900 et franchement il est bien sympa, le navigateur est excellent, il a xterm de base, faudrait essayer de porter un vrai shell parce que celui de base est pas mal limité.

Faut faire attention quand on ajoute un compte facebook, twitter, .... ne pas mettre la rafraichissement auto toutes les 5 minutes en 3g sinon bye bye la batterie.

Pour les gens itinérant y'a une applet simple qui permet de forcer le réseau en 2g ou 3g ou les 2 (perso je le laisse en 3g parce que je peux le recharger tout le temps mais si je dois bouger, je le colle en 2g pour économiser la batterie)

J'en suis encore à pas mal d'expérimentation, au début j'ai tout configuré, c'était la fête quoi, j'ai lancé un top et là j'ai un peu pleuré, genre 7 de load.

J'ai tourné quelques temps avec un hero juste avant le n900 et j'ai pas pu me faire au clavier virtuel, un clavier physique c'est quand même vachement plus pratique.

Sinon l'effet brique est bien présent, il est massif.

Enfin pour l'instant ( je l'ai depuis 1 semaine) j'en suis assez satisfait  :Smile: 

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

Moi je conseil Android, et pour les dev on peut faire ce que l'on veut avec  :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

 *NEOxAKIRA wrote:*   

> Moi je conseil Android, et pour les dev on peut faire ce que l'on veut avec 

 

Et Google fait tout ce qu'il veut de nos données   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *NEOxAKIRA wrote:*   

> Moi je conseil Android, et pour les dev on peut faire ce que l'on veut avec 

 

C'est pas pire pas mieux. Fin au moins maemo tu es pas limité dans les langages alors qu'avec android c'est soit leur java spécial soit rien. (fin certains arrivent petit à petit à faire tourner des applis en natif, ça bouge pas mal il est vrai)

Le gros défaut de leur java ça reste l'API qui est loin d'être complète/parfaite (même les api sur win CE sont plus fournis... Bon elles sont pas open source on s'en doute ^^')

Ceci dit question prix il est clair qu'no peut chopper un téléphone android à moins cher qu'un n900, mais c'est pas la même qualité hardware non plus après.

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

leur API est pas complète ?

il manque quoi par exemple ?

sinon avec JNI on peut dev dans n'importe quel langage normalement  :Smile: 

et il y a le NDK 2.1 qui va suivre la sortie du SDK 2.1

je pense que HTC font des devices de bonne qualité, et le nexus one a de très belles specs  :Smile: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *NEOxAKIRA wrote:*   

> leur API est pas complète ?
> 
> il manque quoi par exemple ?
> 
> 

 

l'api bluetooth, une api de localisation statique de bonne qualité (leur gsmcelllocation pue à donf), idem pour le wifi un vrai truc quoi... et j'en passe énormément.

Alors oui ça serait chouette que la possibilité de dev ou de portage d'appli/libs existantes en natif s'améliore, ça règlerait le problème oui.

Les HTC sont sympas, dommage qu'il ne proposent plus de nouveaux modèles avec clavier physique par contre  :Neutral:  (en tout cas j'en ai pas vu depuis le G1)

[off] Sinon j'hallucine pas mal sur les prix ici (Finlande). En fait eux partent du principe qu'un forfait ne comprends pas le téléphone. Il y a le forfait ET le téléphone à payer. Si le forfait et à 20€/mois (plutôt conséquent comme forfait pour ce prix là) et que vous souhaitez avoir un n900 sur 2 ans: faut rajouter à peu près 22€ par mois sur la durée du contrat (en fait: le prix du n900/24...)! Au final, pour avoir un n900 ou un htc sous android on s'en tire à minimum 35€/mois et là le forfait est plutôt pourri. Alors je sais pas si c'est moi, le fait que j'ai pas payé de téléphone depuis 4 ans (le taf en filait un) et que j'ai perdu le rapport au coût de ces engins avec le forfait, ou bien si ils prennent les gens pour des pigeons... mais vu ce que je vois dans la rue les gens paraissent bien se faire pigeonner oui [/off]

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

le bluetooth on peut faire ce que l'on veut normalement maintenant, ça évolue constamment android  :Smile: 

sinon selon les rumeurs HTC devrait sortir un device avec clavier physique bientôt qui pourrait être un nexus destiné au monde professionnel sinon faut regarder du coté de Motorala dont le droid/milestone qui a eu un gros succès...

[off]chez orange je paie 43€/mois (environ) pour 1h de communication et internet et mail illimité...

virgin propose une offre avec le net illimité à 30€/mois, mais sans device

35€/mois si t'as le net, les mails illimité et un device ça m'a pas l'air cher comparé à la France[/off]

----------

## kwenspc

 *NEOxAKIRA wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [off]chez orange je paie 43€/mois (environ) pour 1h de communication et internet et mail illimité...
> 
> virgin propose une offre avec le net illimité à 30€/mois, mais sans device
> ...

 

En effet. pas folichon tout ça  :Neutral: 

----------

## boozo

Bè ! Merci, je ne pensais pas déchaîner les passions ^^ (@mods: on peut sans doute spliter si ça s'étend ?)

En fait je suis obligé de passer par l'achat d'un mobile seul - donc le prix reste un critère de poids - pis de toute façon on le paye dans le forfait/abonnement quoi qu'il en soit le bestiaux.

Et comme je ne risque pas faire de dev avec (so sorry iam just an enduser) : le passage en root (quoi çà sert ?) ou les api's plus ou moins complètes c'est pas vraiment dans le cc.

Bon je note que - mis à part la question éthique d'androïd - symbian c'est pas mal sauf que côté connectivité avec nunux faut pas compter dessus   :Sad: 

Mais alors vous utilisez quoi ? Ou plutôt vous les utilisez comment vos smartphones alors ?   :Shocked: 

----------

## geekounet

Ouais très juste, ça fait un moment que je me dis que je dois le splitter et que j'oublie aussitôt... C'est maintenant fait, on continue ici !

----------

